# HONG KONG | Historic Preservation Development News



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong leader pledges more public engagement on heritage *

HONG KONG, July 5, 2007 (AFP) - Hong Kong Chief Executive Donald Tsang pledged Thursday to engage more with the public on heritage conservation as he began his second term in office. 

But he refused to be drawn on the details of his plan to introduce more democracy in the territory, where tens of thousands took to the streets Sunday to demand universal suffrage. 

Tsang said the previous government had "left something to be desired" on issues such as heritage conservation, and promised closer cooperation with the public in the future. 

"For issues of public concern such as heritage, we should seize every opportunity to engage our public organisations in dialogue," Tsang told legislators in his first speech since his inauguration Sunday. 

The government's decision last year to demolish Hong Kong's historic Star Ferry pier and clock tower to make way for a highway and shopping centre sparked protests and huge public debate on heritage in a city famed for its skyscrapers. 

Tsang said Hong Kong people's concerns had changed since the return to Chinese rule a decade ago. 

"The people of Hong Kong are not only interested in economic issues, they are also interested in other values and objectives, including sustainable development and heritage conservation," he said. 

"I must admit the government left something to be desired in these areas and we need time to adjust to that." 

Tsang declined to discuss the details of his pledge to introduce a more democratic system, despite repeated questions from legislators. 

Tens of thousands of demonstrators took to the streets Sunday, the 10th anniversary of the handover, to call for universal suffrage in Hong Kong, where citizens do not have the right to choose their own leaders and only half the legislature is directly elected. 

Tsang, who is widely expected to publish a long-awaited green paper on political reform next week, would say only that the universal suffrage model to be adopted by Hong Kong would be acceptable to the rest of the world. 

Before Tsang began speaking, independent legislator Leung Kwok-hung was removed from the chamber. 

Leung had tried to hand the chief executive a petition calling for the introduction of a minimum wage.


----------



## jorgeortiz

From what I know there has been little effort to spare the vernacular shophouse forms - they happen to be frequently the most versatile and adaptable building forms and can house all sorts of housing, commerce and light industry. This kind of building happens to be a real connective tissue that permits understandability of the city. We have been blinded so much by the expectations of the big name prestige projects...

I've read that in Singapore they wanted the shophouses knocked down, but when tourism began falling, the authorities relented and now the remaining districts have been restored. Heritage and cultural tourism is about 5% of Singapore's GDP, not insignificant... (Source: Anthony Tung, Preserving the World's Great Cities, New York, Clarkson Potter, 2002)


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong doesn't call these types of buildings shophouses. Rather, they're integrated buildings with retail on the ground floor and residentials on top, and were the typical design of the time. There are still plenty of them around, especially on the Kowloon side. Here are some examples from previous posts in this thread :

Mongkok










These ones were purposely restored as part of a redevelopment program. A new skyscraper sits next to these buildings.










However, the Hong Kong government is not doing this for tourism reasons, but rather for actual historical preservation. I don't think preserving history for the sake of attracting tourists is the right way to do it.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ sounds good, but how do they determine which buildings are worthy of preservation and which for demolition? For example, does that building that was preserved hold any special historical value compared to buildings that were once around it?


----------



## randolphan

The wee yellow building is soooo cute.


----------



## EricIsHim

gladisimo said:


> ^^ sounds good, but how do they determine which buildings are worthy of preservation and which for demolition? For example, does that building that was preserved hold any special historical value compared to buildings that were once around it?


Basically, the structure has to meet certain requirements as listed in the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance (you can see the Ordinance at http://www.legislation.gov.hk/eng/home.htm - Chapter 53) and evaluated by the the Antiquities Advisory Board and the Antiquities and Monuments Office. The Board and the Office will grade the structure as Grade I, II, III or nothing.

Grade I means buildings have outstanding merit, which every effort should be made to preserve if possible.

Grade II means buildings has special merit; efforts should be made to selectively preserve.

Grade III means buildings of some merit, but not yet qualified for consideration as possible monuments. These are to be recorded and used as a pool for future selection.

On top of the three grading, the Chief Executive has the power to declare the historic buildings as Declared Monument as recommended by the Secretary for Home Affairs. Unless, the structure is declared as Declared Monument, all other graded buildings in the historic building list can be demolished, Queen's Pier as an example which is a Grade I historic structures.

So it's all up to the developer, either the government or private developer, to determine the fate of any historic structures. The public has very little to say about the preservation.

The buildings preserved in Wan Chai in hkskyline's were built in the early 1900s, and they are the only structures in that kind still standing in Wan Chai. The Urban Renewal Agency thought they are worth to preserved did not tear them down as part of the redevelopment.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage versus concrete 
Clashes over conservation reflect a growing appreciation of the past *
1 July 2007
South China Morning Post

Conservation has bloomed as an issue in social and political circles in the past 10 years as campaigns pushed for a better quality of life, respect for history and balance between nature and humankind. 

A new breed of activist emerged, seizing on causes from wetland protection to the preservation of buildings and intangible heritage - like traditional practices and art forms. They challenged the government and statutory bodies such as the Urban Renewal Authority and Kowloon-Canton Railway Corporation. 

As attitudes towards conservation changed, artists, cultural critics and university students took up the cause. They became influential advocates, urging ordinary people to join the crusade for more open space, better air quality and heritage conservation. 

The new breed of conservationists teamed up with environmentalists, architects, town planners and other professionals to demand more democracy in town planning mechanisms and procedures. Only genuine public participation, they asserted, could protect Hong Kong's identity and cultural heritage in the face of a development model that disregarded sustainability. 

The path to their first major victory began at the turn of the millennium - a three-year struggle to save a piece of wetland in Sheung Shui. Long Valley, at 2.5 hectares, is Hong Kong's second-largest wetland. About half as big again as Victoria Park, the valley is home to 210 species of birds, half of the known species in Hong Kong. It also is home to 97 types of butterfly and nine species of reptile. 

The KCRC had planned to bisect the wetland to build the Lok Ma Chau spur line. But conservationists put up determined resistance, turning their battle with the railway into a city-wide campaign to save the valley. In the end, the Environmental Protection Department rejected KCRC's plan, forcing it to put a tunnel under the bird-watching haven and sending costs soaring to HK$10 billion from HK$8 billion. 

But the Long Valley victory was no guarantee that other fights to protect the city's natural environment would be easy. Now, conservationists are fighting an uphill battle to stop CLP Power from building a liquefied natural gas terminal on South Soko Island, and a 38km pipeline. 

Opponents point out the damage the projects would cause to key habitat of the endangered Chinese white dolphin and to coral and fish species. But the government gave the scheme the green light in April. 

From a focus on nature, conservationists broadened their scope to cover the entire urban area, challenging the traditional wisdom of development at the expense of history and quality of life. Veteran harbour protector Winston Chu Ka-sun kicked off the conservation battle in the urban area by taking the Town Planning Board to court over the Wan Chai North reclamation plan. 

The 10.5-hectare reclamation is planned to extend from the Convention and Exhibition Centre towards Causeway Bay. Mr Chu, in the name of the Society for Protection of the Harbour, applied for a judicial review in March 2003, saying the plan violated the Harbour Protection Ordinance. 

A separate legal battle against the Central reclamation - which led to the destruction of the Star Ferry pier and the coming demolition of Queen's Pier - was launched a few months later. 

Mr Chu forced the Wan Chai reclamation to return to the drawing board, but he failed to address the Central reclamation. The legal battle over Wan Chai laid down the "overriding public need" test for future reclamation. 

One year later, a new fight loomed when two giant developers decided to demolish the brand-new Hunghom Peninsula housing development. Five green groups - the Conservancy Association, Friends of the Earth (Hong Kong), Greenpeace, Green Power and the WWF Hong Kong - signed a joint petition demanding that New World Development and Sun Hung Kai Properties drop the plan. 

The Peninsula development had been commissioned by the Housing Authority with a view to selling flats to low-income families. But residents never moved into the new waterfront buildings. In an already ailing property market, the government decided to suspend the Home Ownership Scheme to avoid a glut of new flats. 

Instead, the authority sold the project to the two developers, which decided to tear it down and build more profitable luxury residential properties in its place. But the public opposition forced the developers to abandon the plan, and to upgrade the properties by renovation. The petition was later turned into a city-wide campaign against creating unnecessary construction waste and worsening air quality. 

Another confrontation occurred over the former marine police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui. Cheung Kong Holdings bought the property in May 2003, paying the government HK$325.8 million. It planned to build a heritage hotel, but conservationists were angered by its decision to cut down hundreds of mature trees and remove the Tsim Sha Tsui hill to build a shopping arcade. 

They failed to save the trees and the hill, but they used the incident to promote the idea that heritage conservation should not be just about protecting a building. It publicised how the government's tendering process sacrificed heritage conservation for the land premium. 

In 2004, conservationists targeted the Tourism Commission's plans to earmark the old Central police station complex for commercial activities. By highlighting what had happened to the marine police headquarters, protesters got the Central project put on hold. 

The police compound was designated for tourism-related restoration and development one month before the commission awarded the former marine police headquarters to Cheung Kong. 

Heritage advocates helped change skyscrapers, once a landmark of Hong Kong's affluence, into symbols of a suffocating living environment. A young environmental group, Green Sense, rose to prominence when it showed how the KCRC's West Rail property development of massive residential high-rises would create a "wall-effect" of buildings, blocking air and sunshine. Hundreds of Yuen Long residents filed a rezoning request to the Town Planning Board to turn a West Rail development site into a park. They said the project, if built, would see dozens of high-rise structures blocking the breeze and sunshine from reaching their homes. 

John Batten, a former gallery owner, and Katty Law Ngar-ning, a housewife, founded the Central and Western Concern Group to oppose the deterioration of their community. They tried repeatedly through the town planning process to stop the government from selling the married police quarters in Hollywood Road. 

Although they failed to persuade the Town Planning Board to share their vision, the pair successfully lobbied the Antiquities Advisory Board to order the Antiquities Monuments Office to conduct an archaeological survey at the plot. Ms Law had found evidence that the site may have housed not only a Chinese settlement soon after the city became a British colony but also the first Shing Wong Temple and later the historic Central School. It remains unclear whether the campaign will succeed. 

The government's plan to sell the Bauhaus-style Central Market building and the former government supply depot in Oil Street were also challenged. Conservationists failed to get the two prime sites removed from the land application list, but their efforts forced the government to lower the development density of the two projects. So far, no developers have expressed interest in the two sites. 

Meanwhile, new battle lines were being drawn across some of the city's fading precincts. Distinctive communities in older areas such as Wan Chai, Central, Mong Kok and Sham Shui Po found themselves at odds with the push for modernisation being spearheaded by the Urban Renewal Authority. The authority's plans in Wan Chai include tearing down Lee Tung Street, nicknamed "Wedding Card Street", and the Bauhaus-style Wan Chai Market. In Central, the authority plans to pull down part of the 140-year-old outdoor market in Peel, Graham and Gage streets to make way for hotels, offices, residential towers and shops. Across the harbour, the authority's plans for Mong Kok are also highly controversial. It wants to redevelop part of Sai Yee, Nelson and Fa Yuen streets - known as "Sneaker Street" for its profusion of sports-shoe shops. The project divided a community: two pressure groups were formed to push the opposing causes - renovation versus redevelopment. That placed the street's business community, on the ground floor, at odds with the residents on upper floors. 

Although the Town Planning Board has given the green light to the authority to demolish Wedding Card Street, conservationists have refused to give up. They also vowed to protect Central's street market, the old Sham Shui Po and Mong Kok. Betty Ho Siu-fong, chairwoman of the Conservancy Association, said 2003 was a watershed. "First, it was the bursting of the property bubble, then came the Sars epidemic. People realised that quality of life was more important than money." 

Anthony Cheung Bing-leung, a City University professor of political science, said: "The proliferation of conservation campaigns shows the values of Hong Kong people have changed. People demand sustainable development, not unrestricted development at all cost. The conflict has become more acute because the people do not recognise the political system." 

People believed increasingly the city would be a better place if they had a voice in community planning. "If the government opens up the town-planning mechanism to the public, it will enrich our political system," Professor Cheung said. "Universal suffrage is a one-off exercise: people can only vote when there is an election. But genuine public participation ensures the people's voice will always be heard."


----------



## hkskyline

*Owner cagey on sale of mansion 
Reports of HK$450m sale unconfirmed *
11 July 2007
South China Morning Post

The owner of a rare Chinese-style mansion in Mid-Levels - which was withdrawn from sale three years ago amid a conservation campaign - has refused to confirm whether the 71-year-old house has been sold for HK$450 million. 

Businessman Stephen Yow Mok-shing, owner of King Yin Lei at 45 Stubbs Road - one of the city's oldest and best-maintained mixed-style private residences - refused to say whether he had sold the property. 

Chinese-language media reports say the mansion has been sold for HK$450 million. 

Mr Yow refused to comment when asked to confirm the reports. "I have no idea where the news comes from," he said. "You could call me a couple of weeks later. The issue will be clearer." 

The Leisure and Cultural Services Department said it was unaware of Mr Yow's latest move concerning the 25,000 sq ft red-brick mansion that overlooks Happy Valley racecourse and Victoria Harbour. 

A department spokesman said the government would not intervene on any deals on private residences, but vowed it would closely monitor the mansion's future as it had been assessing its preservation value. 

Conservationists said the possible sale highlighted the urgency of setting up a mechanism to allow the transfer of development rights to safeguard the city's heritage without sacrificing private property rights. 

"It is a private residence and the landlord has every right to sell it," Conservancy Association chairwoman Betty Ho Siu-fong said. 

"I hope the old and the new landlords will treasure the uniqueness of the mansion. New villas can be built anywhere, but there is only this one mixed-style mansion." 

She said the uncertainty over the mansion's fate also illustrated the urgency of establishing a heritage conservation policy. "We don't even know which bureau, home affairs or development, will be responsible for the protection of the mansion." 

Property agents said the mansion had been put up in a private tender a few months ago. The tender closed in May. Mr Yow first launched a tender to sell the property in April 2004. 

Built in 1936, the mansion's intricate oriental design and craftsmanship attracted the attention of conservationists. The tender prompted the Antiquities Advisory Board, the Conservancy Association and the Wan Chai District Council to launch campaigns to save the mansion. 

It was understood Sun Hung Kai Properties and Cheung Kong (Holdings) were shortlisted. Mr Yow, however, withdrew the tender as the developers' bids were both under HK$400 million, well below the asking price of HK$500 million. 

Property agents said the owner still wanted to sell the property, but the previous campaign had prompted him to avoid the limelight. 

"It has been available on the market for the past three years but the owner and property agents want to make a low-profile sale," one agent said. 

A woman who visited the house three years ago said the decor and furnishing were simple, not luxurious. "It's a Chinese-style building with simple furnishings. I don't think the property is worth preserving," she said.


----------



## _00_deathscar

45 Stubbs Road? I'll have to check it out...

HK$450m...bloody hell.

That's more than the HK$350m that the two in Chung Hom Kok are selling for...

Edit: Here we go:









Link:
http://www.conservancy.org.hk/heritage/KYL_E.htm


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> 45 Stubbs Road? I'll have to check it out...
> Link:
> http://www.conservancy.org.hk/heritage/KYL_E.htm


You can see the building from Stubb's Road but it sits below the road. Not much you can see without sneaking in.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Is that the one right next to Bradbury School?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Is that the one right next to Bradbury School?


Yes - a bit downhill from there.


----------



## hkskyline

*Wan Chai Environmental Resource Centre*

The building of Wan Chai Environmental Resource Centre was constructed in 1913. It was used as the Wan Chai Post Office from 1915 to 1992 and was declared as a historical building in 1990. It was renovated and became the first Environmental Resource Centre of the Environmental Protection Department in 1993. It is one element of the government's effort in building up an environmentally aware and well-informed community in Hong Kong - an essential first step in developing an improved environmental ethic within the community.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hopes raised for historic market *
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, August 04, 2007










With the Queen's Pier conservation conflict still fresh in people's minds, hopes have been raised that historic Wan Chai Market will not fall to the wrecker's ball.

Lau Wai-ming, executive director of mid-tier developer Chinese Estates, said on Friday that the company is still in talks with the Urban Renewal Authority on the future of the market building.

His remarks have raised optimism the 70-year-old building on Queen's Road East may be saved.

According to original plans agreed in 1996, Chinese Estates - controlled by billionaire Joseph Lau Luen-hung - and the URA are to jointly redevelop the site and turn it into a luxury residential-commercial complex.

"We know that preserving a historic monument has become a matter of great concern to the government and the community," Lau Wai-ming said. "We need to discuss with our partner [the URA] first before taking a stand on the issue. We still have not decided whether Wan Chai Market will be preserved or not. Yet retaining the market will certainly increase the cost of our residential project."

The authority has also confirmed it is discussing the market's future with the developer and that both parties will have to abide by their legal responsibilities and contract terms.

URA executive director Iris Tam Siu-ying told the Legislative Council two months ago the authority is obliged to honor the spirit of its contract with the developer.

Many of the stall owners at Wan Chai Market have said they will not move to a new government-owned indoor market nearby without satisfactory compensation.

Built in 1937, the market has been declared a Grade 3 historic building.

Its Streamline Moderne architectural style, with curvilinear profiles of parapets, railings and overhangs, was popular in the 1930s and has become a rarity in Hong Kong.

Chinese Estates plans to demolish the market soon to make way for The Zenith, which is being constructed in two phases. Phase One has been completed and the company has raked in HK$370 million from sales of the flats.

Construction work on Phase Two, requiring the demolition of Wan Chai Market building, is due to start early next year, for completion by mid-2011.

Vincent Ng Wing-shun, former president of the Hong Kong Institute of Architects, said if Wan Chai Market were retained, it would set a good precedent for government policy on historic buildings in future.

Ng said the government might be anxious to make up for the Queen's Pier ruckus and avoid turning Wan Chai Market into the next conservation battleground.

"They really have to deliver it this time to show their sincerity and determination in achieving results. The government also has to seriously revamp its heritage policy," Ng said.

Lawmaker Patrick Lau Sau-shing, who represents the architecture sector, said he believed there is still room for negotiations to preserve Wan Chai Market.

"Of course, it's best to keep it. To begin dialogue is already a show of sincerity by both sides," he said.

However, James Tien Pei-chun, leader of the business-oriented Liberal Party, warned that any detour from the original agreement may hit developers' confidence.

"When a developer enters into a contract with the government, the contract itself should be honored," Tien said.

"The government should also let heritage conservation be part of the agreement as soon as possible."

Patsy Cheng Man-wah, of heritage advocacy group See Network, said what was more important was whether the government could keep up with conservation trends globally.


----------



## hkskyline

*More options for pier on the table 
Alternatives to preserving historic structures will be released for public consultation *
3 August 2007
South China Morning Post

In the wake of the Queen's Pier saga, extra options to preserve the pier and the Star Ferry Pier's clock tower will be offered for public consultation by the end of October, government sources said yesterday. 

Instead of releasing one model for consultation, the Development Bureau will provide multiple options, including reconstructing the pier and clock tower at their original sites, sources said, adding the future Central harbour-front design would be a chance for the government to show it had listened to the voice of the public. 

The first round consultation on the new Central waterfront ended in June. Among the four designs recommended by the bureau earlier, it was suggested the clock tower be re-erected at the new waterfront, but now an option of reconstructing the clock tower at its original site is expected in the upcoming consultation document. 

Meanwhile, members of Local Action Group took a rest yesterday, a day after being forcibly evicted by the government from the pier. The three hunger strikers are recovering and some members said they had returned to work. 

Among the three protesters arrested by the police during the scuffles that broke out at the pier on Wednesday, cleaner Ma Chor-ming, 52, pleaded not guilty in Eastern Court yesterday to three counts of assaulting police officers. He was released on HK$300 bail yesterday. 

Designer Fung Ping-tak, 41, who is under police supervision in hospital, also faces a charge of assaulting police. The case was adjourned until next Tuesday for re-mention. 

The youngest protester, Wong Hang-chong, 17, who is known as Ah Cho, was arrested for wasting the time of police officers. He was released on HK$800 bail yesterday and he was not charged. 

Yesterday, Queen's Pier was not only hidden by huge hoardings, but surrounded by columns of water barriers. About 50 police officers could be seen erecting iron railings as long as 100 metres to prevent anyone who may try to get closer to the pier yesterday morning. However, by 11am, the railings were removed. 

Although the pier was blocked from public view, many people still came to pay homage. 

Atkins China, the contractor in charge of the Central Reclamation project, refused to comment on whether it would sue the government for delaying the works. 

Core member of the action group, Chu Hoi-dick, said members would need time to recover and new tactics would soon be formed for the next battle front for the pier. 

"The next battle will be in court," he said, referring to the judicial review that has been scheduled for next Tuesday. 

But Hectar Pun Hei, the barrister who has been helping activists to file the application, will not be available at the opening of the hearing. 

Mr Chu said yesterday that another counsel had agreed to represent them. 

About 50 people and Queen's Pier activists, including two of those arrested after the Wednesday scuffles with police officers, attended a forum at the site last night. One person at the forum accused the police of selectively arresting people on Wednesday without giving solid reasons. He said he would set up a post at the site to monitor the situation, while other speakers said the police had abused their power.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cattle Depot Artist Village *

Former Cattle Depot (Ngau Pang) in Ma Tau Kok, is a place of memory and identity in the district. Being a place for slaughter in the past, it has not been a welcoming spot among the neighbourhood. It is now used by artists as a place for exhibition and art creation. This change of use may have aroused interests in the neighbourhoods.

Description source : http://www.arch.cuhk.edu.hk/serverb/resch/livearch/projects-parti-ngaupang_right.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Performing arts centre planned for artists' site 
Council to put To Kwa Wan cultural village to 'best use' *
26 November 2006
South China Morning Post

An artists' village in To Kwa Wan may be turned into a centre for performing arts under a proposal from the Arts Development Council. 

Council chairman Ma Fung-kwok said preliminary discussions had started with the government and relevant cultural bodies on the future of the Cattle Depot Artists' Village. 

The historic building and a former abattoir and cattle quarantine station are owned by the Government Property Agency and rented to 20 or so theatre, music and visual arts groups. 

"To be honest, the site can be better managed and artists are usually not very good managers," Mr Ma said. "Some artists live there, some plant flowers at the site, some use it as their storeroom and some do not even pay rent. 

"This site is spacious and very suitable for the performing arts. We have all complained about the lack of venues and working space for local arts groups. So we should make the best use [of any space] when a place is available." 

The proposal follows the announcement last week of plans to convert a nine-storey government factory building in Shek Kip Mei into a centre for visual arts. The HK$70 million Jockey Club Creative Arts Centre, to be opened late next year, will offer 100 studios to artists and arts groups for rents of HK$3 to HK$8 a square foot. 

"We are also looking for other suitable venues for arts developments," Mr Ma said. 

He believed the council would be given extra funds from the government in the next financial year to support budding artists and promote the arts. The council will not be responsible for the funding allocation of six major arts groups from next year, when the Home Affairs Bureau takes over the task. As a result, the council's budget could be slashed from about HK$90 million to HK$50 million. 

Mr Ma said there should be new funds injected from the bureau, and together with HK$20 million from the Arts and Sports Development Fund designated for the council, the body would still have HK$80 million to spend. 

"One option for spending the new money is to support more young arts groups," he said. "Another is to step up support to existing arts bodies. I think we should strike a balance between both." 

The council's chairman said its two major tasks in future were to help arts groups to secure venues and to perform on the mainland. Mr Ma and leaders of several arts groups had visited the Pearl River Delta last month to explore new opportunities. 

"Arts groups need their own space to develop. Also, going to the mainland will definitely raise their horizons and performance levels. It is good for the council to be more focused on budding artists and this will fit into our role as an arts development body."


----------



## hkskyline

*Opinion : Exchange system can help to save important heritage sites *
7 August 2007
South China Morning Post

A group of legislative councillors visited Macau's heritage sites and suggested Hong Kong follows Macau's good example when formulating heritage conservation policies. 

They suggest the Hong Kong government follows Macau, through land exchanges. Under Macau law the government has the first option to buy a heritage building and can "exchange it for a plot of land of a similar size" ("Macau's lesson for HK on saving the past", July 28). 

Like Macau, Hong Kong faces the struggle of economic development as opposed to heritage conservation. The use of land exchanges to facilitate the preservation of heritage sites is not impossible in Hong Kong but there will be some hurdles. A new and clearly-defined set of land policies to permit these land exchanges needs to be thoroughly considered and agreed by the Executive Council. 

If the land to be used to exchange for a heritage site is wholly a piece of government land, we need to consider a fair system to determine which heritage site will be exchanged. 

We may need to fine-tune the existing grading system for heritage sites. A fair system can help minimise the grey areas and help guard against corruption. 

In addition, in the urban area of Hong Kong, the plot ratio for non-domestic and domestic use under the buildings (planning) regulations are 15 and eight (for Class A site) respectively unless they are otherwise controlled under the outline zoning plans or the lease conditions. 

Obviously, it is not difficult to foresee that a landowner will develop his/her land up to its permissible plot ratio. 

If the land can enjoy additional plot ratio as a result of the transfer of plot ratio of the heritage site under exchange, these extra gross floor areas may result in the permissible plot ratio under the building regulations being exceeded. We may need to amend the building regulations to facilitate heritage conservation policies as well. 

I hope our government will study the effectiveness of the policies and implementation measures thoroughly and consult the public. 

Phoebe Wong, North Point


----------



## EricIsHim

*
Pier pressure builds in Hong Kong*
By Stephanie Holmes
BBC News
*
Everyone in Hong Kong seems to agree on one thing about Queen's Pier, a 1950s-built platform at the centre of violent protests about its future: it is no architectural masterpiece.
*

But the white concrete structure, which sits diminutively on the edge of Victoria Harbour, amid the city's shining skyscrapers and endless high-rises, evokes powerful reactions.

Plans to pull it down to make way for a by-pass have been greeted with angry protests, all-night vigils and even hunger strikes.

A very vocal section of Hong Kong's normally conservative, pragmatic residents have been fired up at what they see as the latest attempt to bulldoze one of the city's rapidly diminishing number of colonial-era structures.

*Past and future*

A court in Hong Kong is due to begin hearing an application on 7 August challenging the decision to remove the structure.

"This is another little piece of Hong Kong's history," says Stephen Davies, director of Hong Kong's Maritime Museum.

"Queen's Pier was always part of the eye-line, a familiar landing point. If you ask the average Hong Kong resident about the island's waterfront that's what they would say - it's Star Ferry, it's Queen's Pier," he told the BBC News website.

The current structure, built in 1954, was created to serve a ceremonial and symbolic function, becoming the first point where the new governors of Hong Kong would arrive on land.

When Hong Kong was handed back to China in 1997, it was from Queen's Pier that the final governor, Chris Patten, departed.

For Ronald Lu, president of the Hong Kong Institute of Architects, the pier is an intricate part of the territory's history.

"Architecturally, it is not a significant masterpiece by any stretch of the imagination," he says.

"But it has a legacy. If we forget about Queen's Pier then there is no relationship between Hong Kong and its history. It needs to be explained to future generations that Hong Kong is different to other cities in mainland China," he says.

*Rocking the boat*

The protests - organised by students, conservationists, environmentalists and civic action groups - have paid off so far and the pier, closed in late April, won a last-minute reprieve in early August.

A judicial review will now evaluate whether the government should reconsider a decision not to classify the structure as a monument, which would save it.

For Steve Tsang, of St Anthony's College, Oxford, the campaign to save Queen's Pier is motivated by a mixture of sentimentality and practicality.

"It [the destruction of Queen's Pier] represents unrelenting development, environmental degradation and disregard of heritage sites. That is what people are reacting against," he says.

"While people feel pretty powerless to stop polluted air passing over Hong Kong, at least they can actively try to save the pier," he told the BBC News website, adding that it was also probably the site of many a first kiss.

Ten years after the handover, he said, people feel more confident about speaking out.

"It's not that unusual that people get sentimental. In fact, the real question is, in such a wealthy society, why people aren't more demanding?" he asks.

The destruction of the pier is part of a broader redevelopment project to improve the city's infrastructure, and some of the reclaimed land will help build what the government says are vital transport links across Hong Kong.

*Invisible sea*

Even the Institute of Architects - which supports the protesters' aims, if not their methods - understands the government's infrastructure dilemma.

"Hong Kong has good crossings from north to south of the island but not from east to west," acknowledges Mr Lu. "The government is trying to address traffic problems."

As Mr Tsang adds, "In development terms, Hong Kong has a history of caring about some of its sites and heritage, but there just hasn't been as much of a desire to preserve as one would expect."

For the past 150 years, Hong Kong has been a city in flux.

It was transformed from a trading port into a centre for light industry and, in its latest incarnation, a global hub for the services industry.

Change is part of Hong Kong's DNA. With those changes Hong Kong has reclaimed land from the sea, swallowing more of its own harbour and altering its waterfront each time.

"Since 1841, the waterfront has moved forward four times," says Stephen Davies. "Hong Kong island has been moving seawards since the 1850s and becoming progressively bigger.

"What actually made Hong Kong - its sea trade - has become invisible." 

------------
Quoted from: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/6933255.stm#map


----------



## hkskyline

*Submissions highlight weaknesses of heritage conservation system * 
8 August 2007
South China Morning Post

The submissions made by both parties of the judicial review into the preservation of Queen's Pier yesterday highlighted the weaknesses of the system for heritage conservation. 

Historic buildings are assessed by the Antiquities Advisory Board, which grades them into one of three categories. Grade one structures, such as the Queen's Pier, are regarded as "buildings of outstanding merit", which the government should make every effort to preserve. 

However, the grading is not a statutory process, and it does not necessarily protect a site. Five of the 151 grade one buildings have been demolished over the past 30 years, government records show. If historic buildings are to be saved, they have to go through a second assessment system, which declares historic buildings as monuments. The Antiquities Authority, which makes the decision, may or may not consult the advisory board, the ordinance states. 

Barrister Benjamin Yu SC, for the government, said yesterday that not all advisory board members had heritage expertise. He said that civil servants working for the Antiquities and Monuments Office, who studied history and conservation, were experts. 

Some of the advisory board's meetings were opened to the public from 2005 but unlike the Town Planning Board, its decisions are not necessarily adopted by the government or the authority. Also, board members are appointed by the chief executive instead of elected by professional groups and universities. 

The reorganisation of bureaus this year further undermined the authority's credibility. Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor, who was appointed Antiquities Authority, is also the secretary for development. Previously, the duty of the Antiquities Authority had fallen to the secretary for home affairs. 

Without a clear and fair heritage conservation policy, critics say Mrs Lam's roles conflict. If the government loses in the judicial review, she may find herself in a position to reconsider having to declare the pier a monument, critics say. 

Other questions raised were: what are the criteria for declaring monuments and the exact relationship between the advisory board, the monuments office and the Antiquities Authority.


----------



## hkskyline

*Council runs jail tours in bid to save historic Central complex *
6 December 2006
South China Morning Post
























































Nine thousand people will get a glimpse of life behind bars over three weekends next month as part of a campaign to save the historic Central Police Station complex from commercial redevelopment. 

Trained guides will lead visitors on tours of the 150-year-old Victoria Prison, organised by the Central and Western District Council, explaining daily prison life and demonstrating prisoners' tasks. 

Democratic Party district councillor Kam Nai-wai said it was hoped the open days would boost the public's knowledge of and respect for the city's heritage, and show the government that turning the heritage site into a commercial project was not the only solution. 

The cluster of buildings on the Hollywood Road site - the prison, the Central Police Station and the Central Magistracy - have been declared monuments, which protects them from demolition. 

It had been planned to call for tenders to redevelop the site commercially, but protests forced the government to reopen the consultation. No decision has been made. 

"We hope the public will join us to persuade the government none of the buildings should be demolished," Mr Kam said. 

Henderson Land general manager for sales Tony Tse Wai-chuen said: "Development doesn't equal demolition. The most important thing is the historic buildings will have economic value. Preservation shouldn't rely on public coffers." 

Henderson Land and Town Gas put up HK$100,000 to sponsor the open days. 

The prison will be open on January 6, 7, 13, 14, 20 and 21. Tickets are available at www.hkticketing.com or by phone at 3128 8288. Tickets are HK$25 but Central and Western District students can buy tickets for HK$20 at the Caritas Centre.


----------



## hkskyline

*Fair's pictorial books on heritage prove popular with youth *
20 July 2007
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong's young readers are turning to books on local culture and history, made more accessible by a growing popularity of "comic essays". 

Nestled among the vast variety of books at the Book Fair are many types of pictorial books, which tell the story of Hong Kong, including tales of Queen's Pier and the old Kai Tak airport. 

One author, Albert Sung, who has written and illustrated The Sung Family - a story of his family's life with a history of Hong Kong as a backdrop - said these kinds of books often reflected local culture and history, interspersed with black humour and social commentary. 

That these books have more images than words, Mr Sung said, made them more attractive to young readers brought up on comic books. 

"Young people don't like words too much," he said. "They often find hard-data history books too boring. These books are certainly an easier approach to telling them the history of local culture." 

He added that a lot of younger readers turned to history as a means of finding their own identity. 

Urban sociologist Denny Ho Kwok-leung from the Polytechnic University said many young people were not confident about their future, so they looked back to the old days as a way of dealing with the present. 

"They use collective memories to romanticise the past for the redevelopment of the future, to reinstall the past generation or to protect the good old days." he said. 

He explained that a lot of young people saw the past as more idyllic than the future, while some adults also refused to embrace adulthood, remaining "kidults". 

The comic essays may be a new form of media, Dr Ho said, but he was worried about their use. "It may result in a lack of imagination among younger readers," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Preserving Shek Kip Mei *
http://www.meihohouse.hk/competition/eindex.php

Shek Kip Mei Estate was Hong Kong’s first resettlement estate with a long history of more than 50 years. It also marked the beginning of public housing development in the city. Having regard to Mei Ho House’s significant role in the history of public housing, it has been accorded Grade I historic building status by the Antiquities Advisory Board in 2005. With the redevelopment of Shek Kip Mei Estate, Mei Ho House is the last “H” shaped resettlement block still standing in Hong Kong. In line with Shek Kip Mei Estate’s redevelopment, the Competition will encourage members of Hong Kong’s professional institutes/associations of Architects, Engineers, Planners, Surveyors, Landscape Architects and Designers and the general public to suggest creative ideas that will rekindle the life of Mei Ho House and its vicinity.


----------



## hkskyline

*擁70年歷史 數十萬元「復古」
赤柱郵局重塑舊貌 *
17/08/2007
太陽報





































【記者張偉光報道】香港郵政決定動用數十萬元保留全港最古老、擁有七十年歷史的赤柱郵政局。郵局全面翻新後，外貌和內部裝置全面復修至三、四十年代時的樣貌，除提供郵政服務外，亦能成為赤柱旅遊景區的新成員。

展現佐治六世時期風格
赤柱郵政局位於黃麻角道二號的一間單層小屋建築物，面積約只有五百平方呎，自一九三七年落成至今的用途都是郵政局。香港郵政內部經討論後，認為該建築物有歷史價值，亦可作為旅遊景點，故決定保留有關郵政局，並投放資源翻新。

赤柱郵政局開放至明（十八）日後便會暫時停止服務，翻新工程隨即在下周一（二十日）展開，預計到今年十一月底前完成。工程包括翻新外觀，但會盡量保留原貌，而內部將會由現時較現代化的陳設，復修至三、四十年代的仿古裝潢；並拆除現有假天花，展示原有橫樑屋頂，櫃位將用回當年的設計，令人可感受英王佐治六世時的建築風格。

而香港郵政將安排休局期間，在黃麻角道十四號（即赤柱郵政局鄰近）的赤柱公立醫局附近停車場，設置流動郵政車為赤柱居民提供郵政服務。

香港郵政較早前曾諮詢南區區議會意見，該區區議員歡迎決定，認為有助推介赤柱一些具特色的建築物成為區內的景點，亦能保留其實用價值。


----------



## hkskyline

*Tours promote Central heritage *
17 August 2007
South China Morning Post

The Central and Western District Council is organising tours to raise public awareness of its remaining heritage after the destruction of the Star Ferry and Queen's piers, and the looming removal of other landmarks. 

It will hold walking tours of eight streets between now and late next month. 

These will take visitors to places of interest such as the Duddell Street Steps, Staunton Street, Hollywood Road, Lyndhurst Terrace, Graham Street, Pottinger Street and Li Yuen Street east and west, as well as the lane known as Chop Street. 

"Central has lots of historical edifices," said district councillor Kam Nai-wai. "It is a place with character and should be preserved." 

He said the two piers had raised public concern about community conservation, and the tours would help people appreciate the district and understand the importance of conservation. 

The 15-metre-long Man Wa Lane, dubbed Chop Street because it has more than 20 stalls with craftsmen carving personal seals from stones, is one of the highlights. 

Hiking Association chairman Johnny Chow Kwok-keung, one of the guides, said most of the stalls had operated for two generations and "display delicate craftsmanship". 

Lyndhurst Terrace, built in the 1840s, was infamous for brothels in the late 19th century. The area is now home to a well-known traditional flower market. 

Participants will be introduced to the characteristics of the eight streets by professional guides. There are tours conducted in Putonghua, English and Cantonese. 

Tour charges are HK$10 per person. Advanced bookings are required. Interested parties may call Hong Lok Travel on 2246 9223.


----------



## hkskyline

*Call for antiquities board to be replaced *
20 August 2007
South China Morning Post

An independent statutory body with the authority to declare monuments should be set up to replace the Antiquities Advisory Board, a conservationist said yesterday. 

The idea of a heritage conservation board was proposed by People's Council for Sustainable Development chairman Albert Lai Kwong-tak at a forum organised by Local Action, which led the campaign to prevent the demolition of Queen's Pier. "It should have the power to declare not only historical buildings as monuments, but also intangible items of historical interest," he said. 

Mr Lai's group is an NGO that was established in September 2003 to push for sustainable development in the city. 

Regarding Mr Justice Johnson Lam Man-hon's judgment on the judicial review over the ferry terminal, he said the power and the discretion to declare a building a monument were in the hands of the Antiquities Authority, while the board played only an advisory role. 

Mr Lai suggested that the conservation board have a two-tier structure, with subcommittees in eastern and western New Territories, eastern and western Kowloon, and Hong Kong Island to consult the public. 

Meanwhile, Chu Hoi-dick, a core member of Local Action, said it would make a decision on whether to appeal against its defeat in the judicial review in the next few days. 

About 20 members of the group made more than 100 paper planes and a huge paper crane penned with their best wishes for the pier in Edinburgh Place before yesterday's forum. They flew the paper planes over hoardings and water barriers at the site. 

Mr Chu said some members wanted to stand as candidates in the coming district council elections to air their heritage opinions. Local Action and Heritage Watch, a loose alliance of conservation groups, was also planning to hold a forum for candidates of the Legco by-election for Hong Kong Island to urge them to include heritage conservation in their platforms. 

Separately, the Chinese University Student Union started an online petition urging the government to explain how it would balance conservation and development.


----------



## hkskyline

*A taste of the past will benefit our city *
21 August 2007
South China Morning Post

The discussion about preserving Hong Kong's past and present has focused on sights: buildings, street markets and ferry piers. A society is about more than what we see around us, though; if the picture is to be truly complete, we have to also consider our senses of smell, hearing, touch and taste. 

A cultural expert rightly pointed this out at the Food Expo yesterday, saying that there are a number of types of food that our city can call its own. We should, he suggests, make every effort to keep these for the enjoyment of future generations. 

Many younger residents, growing up surrounded by fast-food restaurants, have probably never tasted these - chicken pie, egg tarts and che chai noodles among them. Not having eaten them, nor will they have ventured into the small restaurants in older parts of Hong Kong where people from generally not-so-young generations put their heart and soul into preparing and cooking such specialities. 

Hong Kong is the home of these foods. They were created here and their recipes have been passed down through the generations. Just as development is threatening buildings and streetscapes, so too are these tastes of Hong Kong in danger of disappearing. Fast food is taking away potential customers. Shops are being torn down to make way for redevelopment. The cooks are ageing, and the low pay and hot kitchens are unattractive to younger generations, who can secure office jobs that not only pay better, but also offer air-conditioned comfort. 

Tastes change with time, of course. So do trends: a gleaming fast-food restaurant is, perhaps, a more fashionable place for young people to hang out with friends than a somewhat less modern establishment in a run-down part of town. Some teenagers would prefer to be seen eating western food than a steaming bowl of noodles. 

The expert says it is a matter of perceptions; that if parents took their children to sample such specialities, they might like them and word would spread. If the government and media helped out, there is a good chance that this part of our culture would be saved. Perhaps the restaurants would even become part of the tourist trail. 

Culture cannot be forced on people. Over time, aspects are either embraced, adapted or discarded by societies. The matter is not one of policy, but likes and dislikes. Nonetheless, the issue is a valid one which should be considered as the discussion about Hong Kong's heritage, in a wider sense, continues.


----------



## hkskyline

*Activists to turn attention to reforming preservation system *
27 August 2007
South China Morning Post

Activists from Local Action have decided not to appeal against the ruling over the fate of Queen's Pier because of the "unbearable financial risk". Instead, they will shift their focus to reforming the heritage preservation system. 

"Although we could still debate this case on legal grounds, we would need to bear an unbearable financial risk because the chance of getting legal aid to pursue the case is very bleak," Chu Hoi-dick and Ho Loy of Local Action said in a statement yesterday. 

The group will now try to "reform the current heritage preservation system; in particular, to change the current shortcoming about the excessive power of the Antiquities Authority chief". 

On August 10, High Court Justice Johnson Lam Man-hon declared lawful former home affairs secretary Patrick Ho Chi-ping's decision against granting monument status to Queen's Pier. This ruling cleared the way for not only its demolition, but also the final stage of the Central reclamation project, which began 10 years ago. 

Speaking after the judgment, the activists - who initiated the judicial review of Dr Ho's decision - said they were disappointed the judgment did not mention the need to review a "seriously outdated and flawed" ordinance on heritage conservation and were discussing with their lawyers the possibility of an appeal. 

Local Action's legal representative had earlier argued that Dr Ho, who was then the Antiquities Authority, acted improperly by not adopting the May recommendation of the Antiquities Advisory Board to grant the pier Grade I status. The guidelines state that every effort should be made to preserve Grade I structures. 

Yet Justice Lam said in his ruling that the power and the discretion to declare a building a monument belonged to the authority under the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance. 

Members of Local Action camped at the pier for three months until the August 1 deadline for clearing the pier before demolition proceeded. 

"We failed to save the pier, but we've gained the public echo on preserving the public space," said Ip Lam-chong, another Local Action member. 

"Hongkongers are much more concerned about the demolition of historical architecture and public space than before." 

Meanwhile, a team of engineers and activists will be formed to monitor the demolition of Queen's Pier. Mr Ip said they were worried components of the historic structure would be damaged while it was being dismantled. 

"We urge government to replace the barriers around the site with transparent plastic hoardings so the public can see what's happening," he said.


----------



## EricIsHim

*Heritage preservation grips Hong Kong amid building boom*

Sun Sep 9, 2007 10:41PM EDT

By James Pomfret

HONG KONG (Reuters) - In the dim confines of the time-worn Wing Woo grocery, a short hop from Hong Kong's gleaming financial towers, Kwan Moon-chiu, 73, quietly arranges supplies of salted-fish and eggs, knowing his store's days are numbered.

"This shop is 130 years old, I have deep feelings for it. But if the government wants to tear it down, what can I do?" he said.

The plight of Kwan's rickety store, which faces demolition for a massive urban renewal project, embodies the dilemma faced in Hong Kong -- one of the world's most densely populated places with 7 million residents -- of whether to raze or save.

While development has long taken precedent over heritage preservation -- the recent demise of two iconic colonial-era piers sparked widespread public outrage among Hong Kongers tired of seeing their history effaced in the name of progress.

"I would see it as a major social movement in Hong Kong and it's an emerging attitude among the young," said Lee Ho Yin, an architectural conservation expert at the University of Hong Kong.

Activists who chained themselves to the doomed piers and who wrote protest banners in their own blood helped foment heritage-preservation an emotive, hot-button civil cause, alongside other long-established Hong Kong issues like the push for greater democracy and social equality.

"Our city would be identical to any other, lacking personality. It would just be blasts of glass, steel and concrete blocks," said Hong Kong resident Bonnie Yiu.

Kwan's shop stands to be demolished in a controversial HK$487 million redevelopment that rips the heart out of one of Hong Kong's oldest neighbourhoods centered on Central's last surviving street market on Graham and Peel Streets.

Thirty-seven mostly post-war tenement blocks will be replaced by four 30-40-storey skyscrapers including a hotel and new shops that will displace the quirky, old stores including noodle-makers and incense sellers lining the narrow, sloping streets.

The numerous, boisterous street hawkers selling all manner of produce from broccoli to live crabs in wicker baskets and pig trotters hung on metal hooks also face an uncertain fate.

"This market must really be preserved for its historical, economic and social value," said Katty Law, an activist with a network of social and heritage groups who have been campaigning against the project.

"Other countries have charters guiding the preservation of old areas but Hong Kong has never done this," Law added.

In the 1950s -- Hong Kong's waterfront was still filled with red-brick Edwardian and Victorian buildings with columns and elaborate facades. These have since been largely demolished.

A historic Victorian building called Murray House was dismantled and rebuilt in 1999 on the other side of the island in a manner which critics say was tasteless and failed to preserve its original character.

Neighboring Macau on the other hand -- which is even more densely populated than Hong Kong -- has managed to preserve much of its historic Portuguese core -- and is now a UNESCO World Heritage site.

The chairman of Hong Kong's Urban Renewal Authority, Barry Cheung, defended the development project by saying it would create more open, greener spaces, resettle residents now stuck in the decrepit buildings and generally gentrify the area.

"If somehow through what we do or what we haven't done, that street market dies, then I'll take it upon myself as having failed," Cheung told Reuters. But he said he was also "touched" by the wave of public concerns regarding heritage preservation and was willing to rethink existing plans for the market.

"Not everything has been cast in stone," he said.

MATURING SOCIETY

With Hong Kong marking its tenth anniversary since returning from British to Chinese rule, observers say the city's growing civil activism -- of which heritage preservation has become a part -- is tied to a greater sense of belonging and a desire to preserve the city's cultural roots and unique identity.

"Up to 1997, people were not focused on the living environment because Hong Kong had a sell-by date," said Paul Zimmerman, an expatriate activist opposed to the reclamation of large chunks of Victoria harbor for redevelopment.

"The whole mentality has changed," he added.

But for activists like Chu Hoi-dick -- who fought to save Queen's Pier -- Hong Kong's heritage activism boils down to a simple lack of democracy and the government's heavy-handed policy-making without adequately involving the public.

"I do not deny this is just the beginning of a new political movement. It is a movement to re-establish the identity of Hong Kong people, not controlled by the British and not controlled by Beijing," said Chu.

Hong Kong's Urban Renewal Authority has said it will preserve several older buildings in the area including the facade of the Wing Woo grocery -- but some say the development will still bleed the district of its vitality and color.

"What makes Hong Kong such a unique city is all the local markets, otherwise it's just the same as any other city," said Aaron Martin, one of many tourists who flock to the market daily to soak up its quintessential Hong Kong charm.

(Additional reporting by Farah Master)

-----------------
Source: http://www.reuters.com/article/inDepthNews/idUSHKG23926620070910


----------



## EricIsHim

* Hong Kong's temple for slackers*

Last Updated: 12:01am BST 10/09/2007

Man Mo Temple is a sandlewood-scented haven in the smoggy sprawl of Hong Kong, says Steven King.

You couldn't call it an "attraction", but in the past few years the air itself in Hong Kong has become a "sight" - something for visitors to marvel at. Day and night a smutty haze hangs over the city, most of it blown in from the factories of the Pearl River delta, which are multiplying a few miles to the west in mainland China.

Worshippers burn incense at Man Mo Temple, Hong Kong's temple for slackers
Man Mo Temple has become popular with schoolchildren, Kung Fu stars and Triad members

One of the loveliest spots in Hong Kong is also one of the most thoroughly polluted - if sandalwood-scented incense counts as a pollutant. Man Mo Temple is squashed among the looming apartment blocks and overflowing antique shops of Hollywood Road. It was built in 1847, which makes it, by Hong Kong standards, a genuine relic.

Whether you're a temple fancier or not, Man Mo is oddly moving. The air is thick with burning incense. Row upon row of huge conical coils waft prayers beyond the rafters to the spirit world. Shafts of light struggle to filter through. Altars and shrines glimmer in the holy smoke. At the back stand statues of the god of literature (Man) and the god of war (Mo). Man wields his calligraphy brush, Mo his sword. Worshippers arrange tidy piles of roast pork, chicken and oranges as offerings to the deities.

There are 600-plus temples in Hong Kong, both Buddhist and Taoist. Despite some differences of emphasis, the two religions rub along comfortably. The nominally Taoist Man Mo has long been popular with schoolchildren - or at least with their ambitious parents. The real-life Man, born in AD287, is said to have ruled the careers of civil servants. Now fleets of BMW-borne families make the pilgrimage to Man Mo to suck up to Man. Youngsters rub his gold-encrusted writing hand for good luck, and parents can buy stationery that the scholastic god has somehow officially blessed.

The temple isn't just for swots: there's something for slackers, too. Mo may be shunned by the brainiacs, but he was a distinguished fellow in his own warlike way. Some 1,800 years ago, his prowess in battle made him a hero, and he came to embody loyalty and righteousness. Today he's the patron saint of policemen, kung-fu stars and triad members.


----------



## hkskyline

*Blueprint exposes delays on heritage 
Plan to save old sites ignored for 8 years *
10 September 2007
South China Morning Post

A blueprint for a heritage conservation policy was drafted and endorsed by a government advisory body eight years ago, a government document has revealed. But it was largely ignored and historic buildings have since been demolished. 

In another sign of government foot-dragging, a public consultation launched earlier this year repeated questions originally put forward three years ago. 

A policy document, prepared and endorsed by the Antiquities and Advisory Board in 1999, recommended measures to revamp the conservation system, including financial incentives to encourage landowners to protect historic properties. 

It called for more power for the Antiquities and Monuments Office, and hastening of the grading process of 8,000 pre-1950s buildings. 

The document was written against the backdrop of the 1999 policy address, in which former chief executive Tung Chee-hwa called for a review of heritage policy. 

It asked the government to look into the compensation involved in heritage protection. Among the recommendations were a set of incentive schemes, such as bonuses and transfer of development rights, extended leases, land premium exemption and tax incentives. 

The government was also asked to explore the feasibility of a development levy to ensure a steady funding source for heritage preservation. And it advised that appropriate use be found for historic buildings that were lying empty. 

Suggestions in the document were further reinforced by a policy recommendation report submitted by the Culture and Heritage Commission in 2003, which was headed by Chang Hsin-kang, former president of City University. 

The commission said the government should consider establishing a heritage conservation board, directly headed by the Home Affairs Bureau, to take on wider responsibilities. 

It urged the government to encourage private owners to protect heritage, adding that the Lord Wilson Heritage Trust Fund covered mainly promotion and education. 

In response to the recommendations, a consultation was launched in 2004 in which the public was asked what to conserve, how to conserve it, how much should be paid and who should pay. Those questions were put to the public again this year. 

Desmond Hui Cheuk-kuen, a former member of the Antiquities Advisory Board, said: "It was disappointing, it is unnecessary for the government to step back to square one." 

He said some historic buildings had been demolished during the eight years of consultation. 

"Only 607 buildings have been graded, and 54 of them have been demolished since 1980. Unlike monuments, historic buildings are not legally protected from development." 

A government spokeswoman said the future set-up of the Antiquities and Monuments Office would be examined in the context of the review of heritage conservation policy, adding that the government would formulate a host of improvement measures for further public consultation by the end of the year.


----------



## hkth

RTHK News:
Move to declare mansion monument

Govt move to prevent mansion's demolition

-- That Owner is really irresponible to the future generations!!!!!!!!!! :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## EricIsHim

*King Yin Lei declared proposed monument*
*

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam says King Yin Lei, an antique building at 45 Stubbs Road, will be declared a proposed monument, after gaining the unanimous support of the Antiquities Advisory Board members.

Speaking after meeting the board at a special meeting today in her capacity as the Antiquities Authority, Mrs Lam said the declaration will be gazetted tomorrow and take immediate effect. The declaration will be valid for 12 months, enabling the authority to consider whether the building should be declared a monument and to negotiate preservation options with the owner.

Once a building has been declared a proposed monument, it will be subject to stringent controls, including the ban of any building or other works to demolish, remove, obstruct, deface or interfere with it without a permit.

Mrs Lam stressed the Government has no intention to interfere with any property transactions, adding the Antiquities & Monuments Ordinance empowers the Government to preserve antique buildings.

The board's Chairman Edward Ho hailed the Government's decisive action. He urged antique building owners to discuss with the Government options to preserve such buildings, achieving a win-win situation.

Government departments inspected works at the building yesterday. While no demolition has been conducted, people on site have been reminded that approval must be obtained before continuing work.
---------------------------------
http://news.gov.hk/en/category/healthandcommunity/070914/html/070914en05002.htm


----------



## hala

*Conservation Concept for Nga Tsin Wai Village*


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ Looking at the existing picture (first one) and the concept drawing (second one), it doesn't seem like there the small buildings are even existed today besides the existing Tin Hau Temple (in orange roof). According to the URA, only 12% of the existing buildings are original which are in very bad shape and reday to fall apart. All the structures need to be rebuilt basically, but then it's just another creation of Ngong Ping Market.

Then the two towers on both sides don't fit in the village setting at all. In order to squeeze more traditional looking house in the site, the buildings have to be raised in the air. How tall are they going to be? Structurally, I am sure they can be designed and built to look that way, but is it even feasible to do that. The narrow bottom core has to be so strong to hold up the entire building. It has to somehow transfer the load from the peripheral back into the central core and also withstand the big moment due to heavy wind load.

I would rather the site is filled with some short buildings, maybe 10-20 floors.
Maintain the key central aisle in front of the temple, with small houses on both side, like a park in between some short buildings with ground level retail. I think it will probably be better than this with two tall walls on both sides. There are a lot of temple sin HKI are surrounding by short buildings, and the contrast is still here and everything fit in the community.

This new concept plan just don't go along with me.


----------



## hkth

EricIsHim said:


> *King Yin Lei declared proposed monument*
> *
> 
> Secretary for Development Carrie Lam says King Yin Lei, an antique building at 45 Stubbs Road, will be declared a proposed monument, after gaining the unanimous support of the Antiquities Advisory Board members.
> 
> Speaking after meeting the board at a special meeting today in her capacity as the Antiquities Authority, Mrs Lam said the declaration will be gazetted tomorrow and take immediate effect. The declaration will be valid for 12 months, enabling the authority to consider whether the building should be declared a monument and to negotiate preservation options with the owner.
> 
> Once a building has been declared a proposed monument, it will be subject to stringent controls, including the ban of any building or other works to demolish, remove, obstruct, deface or interfere with it without a permit.
> 
> Mrs Lam stressed the Government has no intention to interfere with any property transactions, adding the Antiquities & Monuments Ordinance empowers the Government to preserve antique buildings.
> 
> The board's Chairman Edward Ho hailed the Government's decisive action. He urged antique building owners to discuss with the Government options to preserve such buildings, achieving a win-win situation.
> 
> Government departments inspected works at the building yesterday. While no demolition has been conducted, people on site have been reminded that approval must be obtained before continuing work.
> ---------------------------------
> http://news.gov.hk/en/category/healthandcommunity/070914/html/070914en05002.htm


Releated Document from the HK Gov't Gazette


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*One more reason for a clear heritage policy *
16 September 2007
South China Morning Post

The bulldozers and demolition workers have, thankfully, stopped their destructive work at King Yin Lei mansion after being ordered to stand down by the government. But while the Antiquities Authority now has a year to ponder whether to declare it a monument, the future direction of our city's heritage policy remains unclear. A new direction is clearly needed and lessons must be learned from this latest in a string of controversies. 

In 1999, the then chief executive Tung Chee-hwa called for a review of heritage policy. The government launched one public consultation in 2004 and then another in January this year. Both dealt with broad principles rather than specifics. More detailed proposals are expected later this year in yet another consultation. 

In the years since 1999 the public has often cried foul when it became clear that a building or landmark was under threat. They include Kom Tong Hall in Mid-Levels, Dragon Garden in Sham Tseng, Jessville in Pok Fu Lam, the Star Ferry piers in Central and Queen's Pier. Each time the government has scrambled to react. There is an urgent need for a more sophisticated and innovative approach. 

Similar problems have arisen with valuable ecological sites. The Sha Lo Tung valley in Tai Po, rich with dragonflies and butterflies, and Sham Chung, a wetland in Sai Kung, were the subject of controversy when landowners proposed building on them. 

The century-old National Trust in Britain, a charity independent of the government, may be one example from which to learn. Its mandate is to protect and maintain threatened coastline and countryside, not just historic buildings. In many instances, the well-funded organisation simply buys the land or property outright. 

Clearly, Hong Kong needs to take a similarly integrated approach to conservation, be it of ecological sites or heritage buildings. The government must balance conservation and development, property rights and heritage protection. It is a complex issue, but one which needs to be resolved. 

In the case of nature conservation, the government already has a policy to encourage partnerships with landowners in return for the lifting of its ban on development in less ecologically sensitive parts of the New Territories. This is done in return for the owners making a commitment to conserve the site. Its aim is to revive valuable ecological sites at risk of degradation and neglect. It remains to be seen how successful that scheme will be. But it is the sort of creative move which is needed to protect our physical heritage. We need to work out what is worth preserving and how this can be achieved. 

The ultimate status of King Yin Lei is still in question. It remains to be seen whether it can be restored to its former glory, even if declared a monument. 

While the fate of the mansion is in the balance, a new policy must be put in place. Hong Kong needs an integrated system operated by a body with the necessary authority, expertise and financial resources to effectively manage our city's long-term heritage protection and conservation.


----------



## hkskyline

*Experts say thousands of historic buildings at risk 
Official list of graded buildings tip of iceberg, says activist *
16 September 2007
South China Morning Post

There are thousands of buildings in Hong Kong which could be demolished without drawing public attention, conservationists have warned. 

The bleak warning followed a last-minute decision to classify the King Yin Lei mansion on Stubbs Road as a potential monument - only after the owner embarked on a two-day demolition binge on the building's distinctive features. 

Even as Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor announced the new classification on Friday, jackhammers continued pulverising the 71-year-old building. 

Albert Lai Kwong-tak, chairman of the People's Council for Sustainable Development, said there were 10 times as many buildings of historical value than were mentioned on a list released by the Antiquities and Monuments Office in January. 

That list graded 496 buildings from one to three. The 117 which are graded one are closest to becoming monuments. However, the gradings do not give the buildings legal protection. King Yin Lei was not on the list. 

Mr Lai said The Falls, the home built on The Peak by Sir Robert Ho Tung, chief comprador of Jardine Matheson and a financier of the Chinese revolution, was one example. Another was a mansion at 64 Kennedy Road, Wan Chai. 

"There are many buildings in Hong Kong that are even grander than King Yin Lei and they are not on any list," Mr Lai said. "There are less familiar ones that are being lost every day; treasures all over Hong Kong which very few people know about. 

"The lesson from King Yin Lei is this kind of thing can happen every single day without us even knowing. You can't expect conservationists to be doing inspection tours 24 hours a day all over Hong Kong." 

Mr Lai said the partial destruction of King Yin Lei highlighted the inadequacy of government heritage policy, which he said was also harsh on owners of historic properties. 

"If they [the government] can't do a proper assessment over the last three years but they can do it in 48 hours, there must be something going on," he said. 

Paul Zimmerman, of Designing Hong Kong, said the owner had resorted to vandalism to get government attention. He said the then owner had made it clear he wanted to sell in 2000 and the Town Planning Board had inspected the site in January 2003. 

"The owner could not sell the site because there would be no developer interest in the building because they couldn't get an approval for redevelopment or demolishment," he said. 

"The owners have made it clear what they want to do with it, yet the government did not come in and make the deal. If they had ... declared it a proposed monument, none of this would have happened." 

Mr Zimmerman said there were rumours that there were 5,000 historical sites on a secret government list which had not been released. 

"The government just refuses to deal with this issue," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Mansion owner in bid to avoid heritage status *
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, September 21, 2007










The new owner of a Chinese-style mansion that the government is belatedly trying to save is considering launching a judicial review against the proposal by the Antiquities Advisory Board to declare it a historical monument.

Wong Chi-keung, managing director of Yue Tai Property, which signed the land sale agreement on behalf of the mainland owner, said yesterday a decision would be made shortly.

The mansion was being renovated when the order to stop work was given last weekend.

Development Bureau chief Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor admitted yesterday government officials had ignored the opportunity to save the building five months ago, but hoped the new owner would discuss the matter with her rather than go through the courts.

"I have been handling the matter personally. I hope the owner can appreciate my sincerity," Lam said.

She said in April architect Philip Liao Yi-kang had written to the chief executive on behalf of the former owner, Stephen Yow Mok-shing, requesting a meeting to discuss the future of 70-year-old King Yin Lei.

The letter was passed to the Home Affairs Bureau and then to the Antiquities and Monument Office but was unanswered. "I agree those who handled it were not sensitive enough to realize that the public cares about these old buildings," Lam said.

She said the bureau had so far been unable to contact the new owner, Ice Wisdom Limited. She denied the government was passing the buck by asking the new owner to initiate a meeting.

Antiquities Advisory Board member Bernard Lim Wan-fung said the declaration made last Friday was in accordance to the law and the Antiquities Authority had been consulted.

Officials from the Antiquities and Monument Office finally entered the site yesterday. Initial inspection revealed that most of its color-glazed roof tiles were gone while railings, some with Chinese-styled decorations and embossments, had been hacked off. One of the red brick walls surrounding the mansion had also been destroyed.

Lam met with Yow on Tuesday and found the site had been handed over to the new owner on September 6, though the land sale agreement was to become effective yesterday.

The chairman of the Hong Kong Institute of Architects' Board of Local Affairs, Wong Kam-sing, said the focus will be on Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen when he delivers his policy address next month to see how he will respond to demands to save Hong Kong's heritage.

Wong said he was not surprised the former owner's letter had become entangled in government red tape. "They have also not replied to the institute's letters on preserving Wan Chai market and Queen's Pier," he said.

To prevent another tragedy, Wong said the conservation policy should be overhauled and the compensation mechanism for heritage buildings on private land be clearly spelled out. He said the new owner of King Ying Lei could be offered alternatives such as a plot ratio transfer or allowed to build around the mansion as was the case with the Morrison Building in Tuen Mun.


----------



## hkskyline

*Wan Chai market may get reprieve as talks continue *
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, September 22, 2007

The 70-year-old Wan Chai market building may get a reprieve.

Newly appointed Urban Renewal Authority chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen said on Friday that talks with developers on the possible preservation of the historical building were still continuing.

Cheung said the authority understood the public's concern and was seeking a solution.

He said legally Chinese Estates Holdings had every right to build on the site, but this did not mean nothing more could be done.

"This project has already been delayed and both the developer and the authority want to see the issue resolved as soon as possible," he said.

The company, controlled by billionaire Joseph Lau Luen-hung, had signed an agreement with the authority in 1996 to build three luxury residential blocks.

Two towers have already been completed and the plan was for the market to be demolished to make way for the third.

On August 4, Chinese Estates executive director Lau Wai-ming revealed the company was in talks with the authority on the future of the market, raising optimism for its survival.

Cheung, who is in the pertrochemical business and has worked with the authority's predecessor, the Lands Development Authority, confirmed the talks were going well.

Constructed in 1937, the Bauhaus- styled market was rated a Grade III historical building by the Antiquities Advisory Board in 1990.

Since there is no need to compensate landowners, as is the case with other redevelopment projects, Cheung said finding a solution would be easier.

When asked if an exchange of land was feasible, Cheung was noncommittal. However, sources in the authority said this alternative is unlikely and that a financial settlement was the smoother option.

With several other issues at hand, the Wan Chai market issue is unlikely to be resolved before the end of the current fiscal year next March 31.

However, Cheung was confident that before that date, two other controversial projects - Nga Tsin Wai Village and Mong Kok "Sneakers Street" - would be announced and kicked into motion.

He said revamping Sneakers Street into a shopping mall for sports goods would bring in even more business.

After seeing the horrid living conditions in rundown districts in 1997, Cheung said he understood the public's sentiment for heritage conservation and that his job is to help people live better.

He said most residents he met in the old districts wanted to get compensation and to move out.

"I can't believe that in today's Hong Kong, tens of thousands of people are still living in such conditions. It is unacceptable," he said.

The authority, established six years ago, hopes to finish 225 projects in 20 years. To date, 193 projects remain on that list. "Not all the projects will make money. Some like Sneakers Street will lose money. But we still have to do it to renew our community," he said.

In the wake of rising heritage concerns, Cheung said any urban renewal policy revamp would be the government's call.

Development Bureau chief Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor had earlier mentioned the possibility of a "compensation first" redevelopment policy.

Cheung said the authority will follow government policy.


----------



## hkskyline

*Yu Lok Lane tower gets nod amid opposition*
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, September 22, 2007

A 30-story residential tower is to go up on Yu Lok Lane, Sai Ying Pun, despite strong opposition from residents fighting to preserve the area's unique characteristics.

The Town Planning Board gave the green light, with support from the Planning Department, at a meeting on Friday although some members expressed concern over the loss of the lane's uniqueness and the proposed height of 145 meters for the tower, which will provide 270 flats on completion. Half of the site of about 1,180 square meters is reserved for an open public space.

The Urban Renewal Authority's redevelopment plan for Yu Lok Lane- Centre Street, covering an area of more than 1,800 sqm, calls for the promotion of efficient land use and the provision of open space of not less than 1,000 sqm for the public. Out of the 16 prewar houses on Yu Lok Lane, two will be maintained as heritage buildings.

When the project was last discussed at a board meeting in July, a height limit of 145 meters, a plot ratio of eight, and half the site to be used as public open space were suggested and added to the final plan.

Board member Ng Cho-nam noted the importance of preserving the lane, saying the stairs and white brick walls at its entrance should be maintained as well. "Preserving that is very important for keeping the lane's character, which is very unique."

Ng and fellow member David Dudgeon questioned the validity of having such a tall building there.

District planning officer Christine Tse Kin-ching argued that it is in line with the surroundings and will be built at a distance from other properties.

"But we do have public opposition which is not addressed in the plan. It's not acceptable to someone having to live next to it," Dudgeon retorted.

Another board member, Daniel To Boon-man, said the plan did not spell out how the open space and the historic buildings are to be maintained, and expressed concern that future flat owners might have to shoulder the costs.

Board chairman Raymond Young Lap-moon said the URA should be responsible for maintenance of the existing houses, and suggested that more of them be preserved.

Social worker Tam Chi-wing said most of the people who live near the site are against the presence of another high-rise tower, fearing it will block their views.

Tam suggested that the site be turned into a heritage park instead.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage, yes, but at what cost?*
Hong Kong Standard
Sept. 21, 2007

Conservationists and officials are engaged in a prolonged tug-of-war that threatens to eat up the strength of both.

At the center of the latest row is King Yin Lei in the Mid-Levels, where workers were spotted defacing the old Chinese mansion. The incident was brought to light by a group of conservationists who have been watching closely the fate of hundreds of old structures in Hong Kong.

Officials have been working hard to reverse their passive stance on heritage conservation, and they wasted no time in placing the mansion on the proposed monument list to save the 71-year-old building from further damage for at least 12 months.

It it hoped the intervention will give the authorities leeway to reach a deal with the landlord acceptable to all. Nobody is able to say yet whether the example of Kam Tong Hall in Sheung Wan will be repeated in King Yin Lei. In the case of Kam Tong Hall, the government bought the historic building from a private owner and turned it into a museum.

On the surface, that sounds fine. Not so, on second thoughts.

There's no doubt the King Yin Lei mansion is a hot potato for the government. And it is not an isolated case. Officially, there are 496 graded heritage buildings, of which 83 structures have been declared monuments and accorded proper protection.

Unofficially, according to conservationists, there could be 10 times that number, or more. It would be impractical for the authorities to copy the Kam Tong Hall approach with all of them.

Lawmakers who have control over public funding will not support it. And that's not the complete picture. Take a tour of Hong Kong and it won't be difficult to find historic buildings left unused after being handed over to the government. Isn't the Lui San Chung building in Tai Kok Tsui still vacant?

It is obvious the city is in need of a more integrated policy that can handle heritage conservation and uphold private property ownership at the same time.

There's a sense of increasing urgency. As evident in the case of the old Star Ferry Pier and the Queen's Pier, sentiment in favor of preserving cultural heritage is growing. While talk of collective memory was virtually non- existent in the past, it's now one of the most discussed topics in town.

Yet it should be understood that Hong Kong is a living city that needs development.

While it would be wrong to sacrifice heritage in the pursuit of development, it would be wrong too to preserve heritage at the expense of development.

Early this year, the government launched a public consultation on cultural heritage conservation. It is expected to come up with further proposals later this year.

It's to be hoped that, by the time details of the proposals surface, the government will be able to tell the public how it is going to achieve a balance between heritage and development.

It is important that consideration be given to how to inject new life into protected heritage sites. Just saving them from the wrecker's ball is not sufficient.

Let's be practical. Hawkish language alone won't save heritage.


----------



## hkskyline

*Use Haw Par model to solve King Yin Lei problem, urges expert *
Hong Kong Standard
Monday, September 24, 2007

The government is being urged to follow the successful 2001 agreement over the preservation of Haw Par Mansion and its private garden in dealing with King Yin Lei mansion.

Greg Wong Chak-yan of the Antiquities and Monuments Board said the government must not bow to political pressure to buy the mansion on Stubbs Road as it might be a waste of time.

Describing the 2001 negotiations, where the government successfully reached a deal with the owner and developer of the Tiger Balm Garden complex to preserve the mansion and its garden, as a "win-win" solution, Wong said at a public forum yesterday the government should use that as an example to solve the King Yin Lei problem.

A free market think-tank, meanwhile, advised against using public money to buy King Yin Lei.

"To declare a place a monument suddenly is neglecting the existing property rights system," said Raymond Ho Man-kit of the Lion Rock Institute. He said the government should respect private property rights and the system should not be infringed on even though conservation of a monument is important.

Ho said the government should not use administrative means to infringe on property rights. "It will only discourage owners from dealing with the government." The government, he said, should not buy the mansion as this would not be sustainable, adding that the administration cannot buy every monument in the future.

Surveyors have estimated the mansion, which is now a "proposed monument," is worth about HK$400 million. Wong said: "If the government needs to spend about HK$400 million for the King Yin Lei mansion, it must have the Legislative Council's approval." Not all legislators will approve, Wong said.

Conservancy Association chairwoman Betty Ho Siu-fong said the owner and the government could become partners to protect the mansion.

She said the association had urged the government over the past decade to set up a "land swap" system to preserve existing monuments but received no enthusiastic response.


----------



## hala

*Revitalise Central Police Station*

*The Hong Kong Jockey Club announces HK$1.8 billion "gift for Hong Kong" that will conserve Central Police Station site as new cultural icon *


The Hong Kong Jockey Club today (11 October) announced more details of its innovative revitalisation proposal to conserve and refurbish the historic Central Police Station compound, as outlined by Hong Kong SAR Chief Executive Donald Tsang in his Policy Address yesterday.

Through The Hong Kong Jockey Club Charities Trust, the Club will fund the HK$1.8 billion capital cost of renovating the disused 19th-century compound and transforming it into a heritage, arts, cultural, and tourism hub that will become a new iconic destination for Hong Kong.

Club Chairman John C C Chan said the Club was proud to present this "as a gift to the people of Hong Kong in celebration of the HKSAR's 10th Anniversary".

In order to create a landmark attraction for local residents and overseas visitors alike, the conservation plan will consist of a balanced mix of cultural, heritage and commercial elements. The buildings will be restored for adaptive re-use, commercially as well as for cultural and heritage purposes to display and interpret the site's unique history. A connection between Lan Kwai Fong and SoHo will be created to enhance pedestrian circulation, with open public spaces and landscaping forming an important part of the restoration work.

A new iconic structure will be erected on the upper platform area to create a cultural complex that will include a 500-seat auditorium, a 500-seat theatre, two art cinemas, a gallery, a multipurpose exhibition space and supporting facilities.

Conversion work is expected to begin in January 2009 and it is envisaged that the entire site will be opened to the public in mid 2012.

Welcoming the proposal to revitalise the Central Police Station compound for adaptive re-use, the Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, expressed gratitude to The Hong Kong Jockey Club for donating $1.8 billion for the renovation and development cost.

“The Hong Kong Jockey Club’s proposal fully realises the spirit of the adaptive re-use scheme for historic buildings, so as to transform these buildings into local cultural icons. The proposal is also in line with the vision of the Chief Executive on heritage conservation,” Mrs Lam said.

The Government will make the site available to the Club under a lease and an agreement setting out specific terms and conditions. All restoration, conservation and development work of the historic buildings will be in line with guidelines laid down by the Antiquities & Monuments Office.

"As stated in the Vienna Memorandum on World Heritage and Contemporary Architecture, the central challenge of contemporary architecture in the historic urban landscape is to respond to development dynamics on the one hand, so as to facilitate socio-economic changes and growth, while simultaneously respecting the inherited townscape and its landscape setting on the other," Mr Chan said.

"Our planned mixture of commercial and cultural usage will ensure the vibrancy of the entire area, transforming a heritage site into a family destination for locals and visitors," Mr Chan added. "We believe such a redevelopment will successfully integrate the community's valuable heritage with contemporary architecture, creating a new cultural landmark for Hong Kong."

The Club has commissioned internationally renowned architects from Switzerland, Herzog & de Meuron, as design architects for the project.




Executive Director, Charities, William Y Yiu, said the Club would work closely with the design architects, relevant consultants and Government departments to conduct a detailed assessment, in order to ensure that the project complied with all statutory planning, traffic and environmental requirements.

"Our plan is to retain the site's historic value and extend its physical life, at the same time taking into account its cultural significance and protecting its heritage value through preservation, restoration, rehabilitation and integration. We intend to share detailed plans with the public in December through an exhibition at the Hong Kong Racing Museum, together with a series of symposiums, to gather more views from the community before the work starts," he said.

The Club has already conducted a survey in mid-2006 to gauge the public's views on how they would like to see the Central Police Station conserved and developed. It found that the majority of respondents expected the compound could offer them enough variety and potential to spend an entire day with families. The survey also found that over 90% of respondents would like to see retail and food and beverage outlets on the site, 90% were receptive to turning the compound into a cultural complex and 79% felt that the complex should become an icon of Hong Kong.

Besides bearing the HK$1.8 billion capital cost for renovation and development of the compound, the Club will fund recurrent deficits for its initial years of operation until it becomes financially self-sustaining. The Club intends to reinvest surplus cash flow from the project into other heritage conservation projects in Hong Kong.

The Club has proposed to Government that the project be managed by a limited company operating under the direction of The Hong Kong Jockey Club Charities Trust and supported by a Heritage Advisory Committee.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Meanwhile, the owner of King Yin Lei has assured us that the taxpayers will not foot the bill for the building - the owner himself will pay to have it restored.

Jake van der Kamp also makes interesting points about Donald "Pour some concrete" Tsang in the Money section of the SCMP.

Unfortunately, I don't have online access to SCMP online so can't give you the whole articles, but that's the gist of it.


----------



## Sexas

^^ This one need a new thread of itself, hope it get build (you know lately all the Hong Kong project got....)


----------



## hala

more pics


----------



## hkskyline

Central Police Station looks quite bold and odd. So out of the ordinary. Good that HKers are starting to accept these kinds of things.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Anyone know how this will impact the skyline? (Hint: Aboveday...)

Fantastic proposal either way!


----------



## hkth

From news.gov.hk:
Gov't to revitalise more historic buildings


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ5: King Yin Lei


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage policy set in Tsang address: bureau *
26 October 2007
South China Morning Post

Conservationists and activists who have been eagerly awaiting the heritage policy are surprised to find it has already been released: in the chief executive's policy address. 

The measures listed by Donald Tsang Yam-kuen on October 10 constituted the policy, and no more consultation was planned beyond a public forum that was attended by about 50 people on Saturday, the Development Bureau said. 

Lawmakers, professionals and Antiquities Advisory Board members who had been looking forward to a policy framework being mapped out after public views were sought early this year said Mr Tsang's initiatives, while welcome, were not a policy. 

The measures include revitalising historic buildings, providing financial assistance to maintain private historical buildings and conducting heritage impact assessment on graded buildings in government projects. 

"An action plan cannot substitute a long-term directive policy," lawmaker Patrick Lau Sau-shing said. "From the policy document, we do not know if we are going to meet the international standards for heritage conservation." 

Laurence Li Lu-jen, an Antiquities Advisory Board member, said there were still questions. "Will our urban planning system work with the new initiatives?" 

Lee Ho-yin, architectural conservation programme director of the University of Hong Kong, said Mr Tsang had not said whether the board would be reformed. 

The bureau elaborated on the measures in a 14-page statement given to a Legco meeting last week, which also explained why some public suggestions had not been taken. It said a heritage trust would not be established until the present proposals had been in place for about five years, but the government would start studying overseas experience. 

The bureau also said the idea of transferring development rights to protect privately owned heritage sites would be considered only on a case-by-case basis, as setting up a formal mechanism would involve substantial legislative amendments and difficult issues of determining the value of sites. 

A bureau spokeswoman said the government had already gauged public views on the policy at Saturday's forum and no public consultation will be held in the coming months except individual meetings with professional groups. 

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said yesterday the new policy was action-based to address the public demand for measures to protect heritage.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tsang vows to press ahead with heritage protection *
15 October 2007
Hong Kong Standard

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen has pledged to press ahead with a new model of heritage preservation that will not only help Hong Kong protect its historical buildings but also make the buildings ``living history'' that can add to the quality of life. 

Elaborating on his ideas on heritage conservation in Radio Television Hong Kong's Letter to Hong Kong program yesterday, Tsang said it would be necessary to involve parties other than the government when it comes to heritage conservation. ``Protecting heritage should not only involve the government _ we want NGOs [nongovernment organizations], charitable organizations, individuals and the business community all to play a part,'' he said. 

An example of the new approach, he said, is the Central Police Station compound. 

Describing the Central Police Station project as a major revitalization work, Tsang said the Hong Kong Jockey Club's participation will turn the heritage cluster into a ``vibrant, iconic, cultural landmark.'' 

He added: ``The Hong Kong Jockey Club, in its usual public spirit and innovation, has come up with such a proposal with a pledged donation of HK$1.8 billion. We have accepted this in principle and will engage the public in its design over the next six months. 

``I'm sure historic buildings like Mei Ho House, which is in a Hong Kong public housing estate, and Lui Seng Chun, will likely be given a new lease of life.'' 

According to the Jockey Club's plan unveiled last week, the Central Police Station compound will become a heritage, arts, cultural and tourism hub. Two-thirds of the restored buildings within the compound will be reused for commercial purposes while the rest will be used for museum exhibition and performance. A centerpiece of the proposal is a scaffold-like tower with a 160-meter viewing deck above the existing upper courtyard, which will also house a 500-seat theater, auditorium, two art cinemas, gallery and exhibition space. 

Tsang said the government has also initially identified seven buildings for revitalization and adaptive reuse and will soon call for expression of interests from concerned bodies to participate in their restoration. ``These buildings could be transformed for use as exhibition galleries, hostels, academic institutions or community facilities.''


----------



## hkskyline

*HK$3m cap mooted for heritage site operations *
9 November 2007
South China Morning Post

The government is considering a HK$3 million cap on grants to operate projects under the historic buildings revitalisation scheme. The HK$3 million would be to cover operating costs for the first two years of running a building. 

The winning proposals submitted by non-governmental organisations should also strike a good balance between delivering social benefits and attaining financial sustainability, said Janet Wong Wing-chen, deputy secretary for development (works). 

Details of the newly announced scheme to revitalise seven selected government-owned historic buildings were revealed in a briefing session with NGOs yesterday. About 100 representatives from NGOs and professional bodies attended. 

Ms Wong said the government's initial plan was to set a cap on how much operating costs would be subsidised in the first two years. But, she said, there would be no ceiling on the one-off grant given for a building's renovation. 

"The HK$3 million is the cap that we are thinking about. But since all of these sites vary in size, if we allow such a cap to be used for the 6,700-square-metre Mei Ho House [in Sham Shui Po], the cap for those of a smaller size will be accordingly less," she said. 

Profit generated from the revitalisation scheme by NGOs should be invested back into the projects, she said. 

But the NGOs expressed concerns over the subsidy cap, saying it might not be sufficient to support non-profit activities such as arts and culture education or youth development. 

"The amount is quite low," said Iman Fok Tin-man of the Society for Community Organisation, which is looking to turn Lai Chi Kok Hospital and Mei Ho House in Sham Shui Po into youth hostels. 

"Many of these buildings are large in size and I am worried that we can't afford to participate, even if we are very keen to." 

Ms Wong said the government would reconsider the amount after listening to the views of NGOs. 

The Antiquities and Monuments Office is also compiling two sets of documents - one which assesses the heritage value of these buildings and one with conservation guidelines. 

The government plans to receive applications from February next year. The assessment panel is to examine the applications based on four criteria starting from May and have some of these projects approved by the end of next year. 

Soco director Ho Hei-wah said they planned to turn the two sites into youth hostels for overseas students and, ultimately, to create jobs. 

"But the government should consider extending the subsidy period from two to three to five years. Otherwise, the NGOs may be too busy getting enough money to finance themselves and overlook their role in promoting the history of the district and other missions" to help society, he said. 

Frederick Fung Kin-kee, leader of Hong Kong Association for Democracy and People's Livelihood, said the party was keen to revitalise Lui Seng Chun in Mong Kok, but he refused to disclose how the building would be used. 

"We have already found a business partner and professionals to help us," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic police station may be preserved *
11 November 2007
South China Morning Post










The historic Yau Ma Tei police station may be saved in its entirety as the government explores alternatives for the construction of the Central Kowloon Route, sources have said. 

They also said the authorities were considering if the nearby Jade Market, which would be affected by the plan, could be relocated back to the Temple Street area after the road was completed. 

Robert Chan Cheuk-ming, a senior government engineer responsible for the project, said they were only studying the possibilities of keeping the police station intact. He said a preferred route was expected to be unveiled in May. 

The Central Kowloon Route is intended to link the West Kowloon Reclamation area and the future Kai Tak development. The original Highways Department plan was to have the road run through the staff quarters of the 85-year-old police station. 

But the idea was rejected by the public works subcommittee of the Legislative Council's Finance Committee last December. 

The government's intention to keep the police station was welcomed by legislators and district councillors yesterday. But they were divided over whether the police should remain in the Edwardian-style building, constructed in 1922. 

Legislator Kwok Ka-ki said it was good that the whole police station would stay untouched. 

He said the place should be used for other purposes if the police there decided to move to the Kowloon West Regional Headquarters. 

"The historic building should house community facilities such as a library and clinic since the route construction may require the demolition of the existing library and clinic facilities," he said. 

But Yau Tsim Mong district councillor Ng Po-sham said the police should stay there to keep law and order in the area. 

About 70 residents, representatives of concern groups and professionals attended a public consultation forum organised by the Highways Department yesterday. 

Two more such forums are due to be held next year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage calls Piecing together the past is becoming a passion*
6 November 2007
South China Morning Post

Run your fingers along the red paintwork of the fireboat Alexander Grantham and you might picture it racing to put out the blaze that eventually sank the Seawise University in 1972. The vessel is now the gleaming centrepiece of a new museum of maritime firefighting history in Quarry Bay Park. 

Decommissioned in 2002 after 49 years of service, the Alexander Grantham required plenty of science and elbow grease to prepare for public viewing, says Paul Harrison, a metal conservation specialist whose company oversaw the government conservation project in 2003. 

"[Because] the boat often had to be painted, there are about 20 layers of paint on top of the ironworks," says Harrison. "We had to take it to a dockyard and get a big sandblaster to blow off all the paint." 

Much time was also spent identifying paints that would ensure the long-term protection of the vessel, Harrison says. 

The restorers finally settled for epoxy, which is durable but doesn't like sunlight, he says. "That's why polyurethane has to be painted on top of this paint, to protect it." 

Harrison, who holds a master's degree in metals conservation, has worked on many historic artefacts in Hong Kong. He spent 18 months as an intern at the Hong Kong Museum of History after completing his first degree in archaeology and conservation in 1985. Later, during a seven-year stint as head of metal conservation with the Leisure and Cultural Services Department's conservation unit, his duties often involved maintenance of public objects such as the sculptures in Kowloon Park, the cannons at Admiralty station and the coaches at the Railway Museum in Tai Po. 

In his first year with the department, he was sent to restore the Victoria Park statue of Queen Victoria after mainland artist Pun Singlui splashed red paint over the figure in late 1996 and broke its nose in the process. 

Harrison's latest assignment is for the local Jewish community, surveying the condition of the 400 gravestones in the Jewish Cemetery in Happy Valley. 

Harrison has always been drawn to museums. A chance visit to the University College London's Institute of Archaeology in his teens steered him towards conservation. 

Few young Hongkongers, however, are given such insight into the world of conservation. Because there are no undergraduate degree programmes in Hong Kong, all 28 specialists in the LCSD's central conservation unit have a background in chemistry. 

Conservation is a broad discipline: it requires dealing with disparate materials, from ceramics and paintings to textiles, photographs and historical documents. 

Not only are conservators required to know the history and the science of archaeology, they must also understand the techniques of working in different materials and using equipment from X-ray machines to sandblasters. 

Hong Kong conservators develop their skills after they have been recruited through a combination of on-the-job and overseas training. Chan Shing-wai, chief curator of the LCSD's conservation section and the government's longest-serving conservator, was one of the first Hong Kong staff sent abroad for professional training in the 1980s. A chemist by training, he became an assistant curator with the Museum of Art in 1985. Two years later he was sent to the Institute of Archaeology to study for a postgraduate diploma in archaeology conservation. 

After 23 years in conservation, Chan says his interest in the science increases every day. 

"The most exciting part about this field is that the problems that we tackle are never the same," says the 49-year-old. "Even though we have two fragments which may look similar, the way of conserving them can be very different." 

LCSD conservators are called to major archaeological excavations such as the Sha Ha site in Sai Kung, which was discovered in 2002. 

On the Sha Ha dig, the conservators collected fragments and related materials such as the surrounding soil, and sent them for sorting, cleaning and piecing together in a laboratory. It's nearly impossible to find all the broken pieces of an artefact, Chan says. 

"A [piece of] pottery that is one to two feet tall could be broken into up to 200 pieces, and [may] take at least four months to piece together. The most important thing is that a conservator cannot give up [the job] halfway through, no matter how hard it is." 

The pieces don't always fit, he says. "It's like getting a bag of crumbled biscuits which we have to try to piece together although they may belong to different brands," Chan says. "We have to learn to accept failures." 

He relishes hands-on work such as restoring the Alexander Grantham, but concedes that such projects require the sharp eyesight and physical strength of younger colleagues. 

"The prime time for conservators is when they are in their early 30s, when they have accumulated a sound knowledge of conservation and have the physical strength and sharp mind to carry out the work," Chan says. 

That's why he and other veteran conservators want to pass on their knowledge to younger colleagues such as assistant curator Veronica Chan Wing-yan, who is responsible for ceramic artefacts. 

Like her chief, the 30-year-old chemistry graduate had little knowledge of museums and conservation before she joined the unit. Six years later, Veronica Chan is hooked on restoration. 

"When you go to an exhibition, the artefacts are usually displayed in showcases and visitors may only be able to see one side of the items - normally their most beautiful side," she says. "But every facade can be a wonder {hellip} and we can see those things that others can't see."


----------



## hkskyline

*Time's running out
Shophouses in Hong Kong are fast disappearing, but a few gems have so far survived amid the march of development*
9 November 2007
South China Morning Post

The ground floor is typically a shop or other small family-run business - often of a distinctively traditional Hong Kong nature - such as a pawn shop, Chinese medicine pharmacy, or a mahjong tiles outlet. 

Two supporting pillars form a gateway into a semi-private space scented with the vaguely medicinal aromas of yesteryear, the ancestral memories of generations, and a microcosm of Hong Kong's past that has often been lovingly depicted on the screen or in print. 

Hong Kong's shophouses - or tong lau - are an "endangered species". However, enough of them remain, especially in parts of Wan Chai and Sheung Wan, for the historical record of Hong Kong's most distinguished existing "vernacular architecture" to endure. 

Vernacular architecture denotes buildings constructed using locally available resources to meet local needs, and also an architectural form that reflects the buildings' environmental, cultural and historical context. 

Shophouse architecture took shape across Southeast Asia from the late 18th century, enjoyed ubiquity in urban Chinese communities for almost two centuries, before falling out of favour in the early post-war years. 

Perhaps it is not a coincidence that the last traditional-style shophouses were built in the late 1950s, just as the novel - and in the 1960 film - The World Of Suzie Wong was inserting Hong Kong's shophouse cityscape into the world's consciousness. 

These sturdy utilitarian buildings were built in a pre-globalised epoch, when the lychee never fell far from the tree and air travel was just a remote dream for most. 

And so Hong Kong's shophouse architects and engineers were usually skilled neighbourhood friends moonlighting from their mercantile day-jobs, rather than today's well paid jet-setters, whose next project awaits in Shanghai, Dubai or some other locale for whose denizens the sky is never high enough. 

The knowledge and methods of vernacular architecture were usually shaped by local traditions rather than worldwide trends conceived in London or New York. 

Most of Hong Kong's shophouses enjoy a kind of air-conditioning that relies more on seasonal breezes than electricity and, because of these buildings' modest proportions, they also manage to take the nip out of the occasional cold snap coming from the South China Sea. Shophouses were constructed on a human scale, hence their invisible - yet intuitive - thermostats that make them environmentally friendly. 

Shophouses have, over the years, provided the ground-floor premises of almost any business conceivable. Small restaurants, especially Chiu Chow outlets, local-style coffee shops, or cha chaan teng, clinics, barber shops, beauty salons, print shops, commercial garages, schools and clan associations can all be found in these distinctive and distinguished-looking buildings. 

On the upper floors, the residential space depends, to a large extent, on the number of storeys. 

Most Hong Kong shophouses are two- or three-storeys but, in more central areas and therefore well-heeled parts of town, higher configurations are common. 

One of the most conspicuous characteristics of a shophouse is inevitably its narrow street frontage, a proportion that is often deceptive as shophouses generally extend backwards to a far greater depth than is apparent from the outside. In some cases, one can enter a shophouse and pass through to the rear street from an exit at the back. 

Hong Kong's shophouses are tangible reminders of the city's heritage at a time when signs of Hong Kong's street-life of the past are increasingly under threat by those in pursuit of the development dollar. 

Other regional cities have been more successful at preserving what is Southeast Asia's unique architectural style, as anyone who has recently visited Penang, Malacca, Singapore, or Macau can appreciate - although development plans for Macau's elegantly crumbling Inner Harbour area do not bode well for the hopes of the preservationists' lobby. 

Hong Kong's finest examples of traditional shophouses are in Wan Chai, Sheung Wan, Sham Shui Po and other areas that maintain a measure of resistance to the wrecking ball of the property developer. One of the nicest shophouses is in Wan Chai. The exquisitely proportioned Cheong Woo pawn shop on Johnston Road is a reminder of how architecture of the past can co-exist with modern-day skyscrapers in one of the most frenetic parts of town. 

Other notable shophouses are nearby at the Johnston Road-Luard Road intersection, a short tram ride away in Sheung Wan, and in the vicinity of Sham Shui Po's Pei Ho Street in Kowloon. 

When the weather, lighting and mood is right, arriving in these locales is akin to enjoying a particularly visceral form of time travel. This is a point not lost on local filmmakers and other creative types in the business of distilling the atmospheric vibes of the Hong Kong of yesteryear. 

Meanwhile, the city is losing its shophouses one by one - imperceptible losses that may only be fully appreciated when it is too late - and the distinctive vernacular form may one day be found in the Old Hong Kong section of some theme park.


----------



## hkskyline

*U-turn on moving Wan Chai hawkers' bazaar praised *
Hong Kong Standard
Wednesday, November 14, 2007

Wan Chai will continue to have its open-air hawkers' bazaar at Tai Yuen and Cross streets.
The government's decision to retain the bazaar met with overwhelming approval from lawmakers yesterday.

An earlier plan to relocate the hawkers' bazaar was aimed at easing traffic flow at Queen's Road East.

Using a simple U-turn area now may silence the long-drawn outcry against the earlier plan.

The Transport Department yesterday said the problem will be resolved by using the loading and unloading area at the new market for cars to make a U-turn.

To accommodate this arrangement, vehicles will be prohibited from entering Tai Yuen Street except for those with permits.

About 150 licensed hawkers at the bazaar will benefit from the government's change of heart.

Wan Chai, an old district with a rich treasure of heritage buildings, has lately become a conservation battleground.

Development bureau chief Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said in the coming years the bureau and the Urban Renewal Authority will join forces in tackling heritage conservation and redevelopment in Wan Chai together with the district council.

Lam said the Wan Chai District Council still has to give the proposed arrangement the nod before it can be implemented. 

But lawmakers said the government should review the outdated hawker policy and provide better facilities.

Liberal lawmaker Vincent Fang Kang said that the hawkers there should be given long-term licenses instead of having to renew them every month. Legislator Albert Chan Wai-yip said that the current short-term licenses offer limited prospects for hawkers and urged that this change in the line of thinking be adopted in redevelopment plans for other districts.

Lam said that there are changes ahead for the policy on hawkers. Moves are also afoot to promote the sector.

"Since we have established the value of the hawkers' presence, it means they should be promoted as well," Lam said.

The Food and Health Bureau said it is reviewing such a policy and that consultation will be completed by the middle of next year.

On the preservation of the Grade III historic Wan Chai market building, Lam said the bureau is in talks with the URA and the developer that owns the site.


----------



## hkskyline

*Winds of change threaten Sai Ying Pun's existence *
16 November 2007
South China Morning Post

Western District, one of the oldest districts in Hong Kong, has a distinctly local character. 

But it is not just old buildings that are facing challenges from the extension of the MTR West Island line. The district's traditional culture and heritage also find themselves under threat. 

Sai Ying Pun is renowned for its trading market with a wealth of stalls and shops selling dried seafood, medicine and salted fish, together with many workshops processing these as well as shark's fins. 

Roger Ho Yao-sheng, cultural heritage conservation activist and author, is concerned that the extension of the MTR line will spell the end for the area's special character. 

"Sai Ying Pun is the only area in Hong Kong that has its own distinct odour. You can smell the scent of salted fish in the street," he said. 

Mr Ho says it will be more difficult for the industries that have traditionally flourished to survive once the district is transformed by the new railway. 

"These industries are usually practised by the older generation," Mr Ho said. "After they retire, the younger generation will probably not be willing to take over the business. They would rather sell their shops which will be transformed into chain stores." 

Since the West Island line project was approved last month, property prices in the area have surged. 

Mr Ho hopes the government and property developers will preserve the local character of the district when carrying out regeneration projects and do not create another "show flat" such as the Woo Cheong pawn shop premises on Johnston Road in Wan Chai without retaining any of its original uses. 

The pre-war Chinese-style building in Wan Chai has undergone a massive renovation and will be home to a slew of dining venues.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage partnership scheme a step forward *
18 November 2007
South China Morning Post

A new scheme to encourage charities and other non-profit groups to help take care of historic buildings is a sign the government is taking a more proactive and innovative approach to heritage preservation. Too often, officials have failed to act until old buildings actually come under threat. This was the case with the King Yin Lei Mansion and Kam Tong Hall - now resurrected as Dr Sun Yat-sen Museum in Mid-Levels - when workers had already moved in with plans to pull them down. The new pilot scheme, announced by Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen in his policy speech, goes some way towards changing that passive mindset. 

It has earmarked seven heritage buildings owned by the government. Services groups are invited to take charge of these buildings - and maintain and open them to the public - in return for paying practically no rent. Initial seed money of up to HK$3 million and expert advice on heritage preservation will be provided. However, preserving these buildings also requires technical skills. The Development Bureau, which runs the scheme, must make sure the successful applicants are up to the job. Teething problems are likely to arise, especially with elaborate structures such as the old North Kowloon magistrate court. 

Commendable as the scheme is, the government has neglected other historic buildings it owns, which have already been rented free to NGOs. These buildings include the medical sciences museum in Mid-Levels, the former Aberdeen police station and a former hospital in Sai Yin Pun. The Warehouse Teenage Club, which has operated out of the police station for more than a decade, has to pay for maintenance and repairs out of its own pocket. This amounts to 15 per cent of its annual operating budget of HK$2.5 million. 

Currently, these groups are not qualified for the new scheme. However, as it is a pilot scheme, the bureau should seriously consider expanding it to include other non-profit groups that can show they are capable of successfully maintaining such buildings. Gradually expanding this scheme will encourage more groups and people to take part in heritage preservation and education.


----------



## hkskyline

*Architect beat restraints to erect a landmark *
28 November 2007
South China Morning Post

Stringent building regulations were the motivator for the innovation and imagination that went into the refurbishment of the decrepit French Mission building, Bethanie, in Pok Fu Lam, said architect Philip Liao Yi-kang, who transformed the building into a new city landmark. 

Struggling to compromise public safety requirements with retention of the historic features of the 130-year-old grade-two historic building - Mr Liao said he wished he could have retained all the building's little embellishments. 

But in reality, new balustrades had to be mocked up to replace some of the originals, which also incorporated glass. 

"Aesthetics is nice," Mr Liao said. "But safety should always come first." He said some of the original balustrades did not meet building standards, which require railings 1.1 metres high and openings in balustrades to be small enough to stop children falling through. 

Air conditioners and smoke detectors were rendered invisible, the latter hidden under a moulded floral motif on the ceiling, the former incorporated into small holes along the hallway, part of the original airflow system. "It is intolerable to see air-conditioners hanging on the building façade," he said. 

One thing that cannot be invisible, however, is the "exit" signs, which must be highlighted in green and white. 

"At some point, there is room for discretion, but where do we draw the line?" he said. 

Mr Liao said the balance between accommodating historical value and achieving public safety in preserving historic building could be struck by forming a committee that was widely representative and endorsed by experts, officials and public members. 

"The committee can tell us what is acceptable and what is not," he said. 

Bethanie, built in 1875, was refurbished and reopened last year as the School of Film and Television for the Academy for Performing Arts. It has also become a popular venue for weddings. 

But Mr Liao said: "Retaining the historic flavour comes at a cost." Government funding - HK$74.2 million - did not cover the total restoration costs, which was more than HK$80 million. The excess was raised by the academy.


----------



## hkskyline

*URA does U-turn on conservation *
Hong Kong Standard
Monday, December 10, 2007

The Urban Renewal Authority is wooing Hong Kong's oldest family businesses to return to Central and become attractions in the colossal redevelopment of the district's wet market.

Century-old shops pushed out of Central due to redevelopment are being invited back by the URA.

The aim is to create an old shops street, reviving the traditional heritage of the area alongside the URA's redevelopment of Graham and Peel streets.

An exhibition showcasing some of the businesses was held yesterday at Western Market as part of a consultation process between old businesses and the URA's conservation panel.

"This is about how we can synergize the old shops with the current to provide a better setting to bring back old memories that have been lost," panel chairman Kam Nai-wai said.

"We want to preserve and revitalize the wet market and these businesses are related to the market and have to do with livelihood."

Kam said the old shops are difficult to find in Hong Kong nowadays and that the younger generation is missing out on the city's vibrant heritage.

The URA has targeted 40 shops as part of the consultation and will be holding a similar exhibition every Sunday for the next month.

Kam said the shops face closure if they were not revived, pointing to Wong Cheung Wah herbal medicine shop, which exports most of its products from a factory in the New Territories to Southeast Asia.

"If we do not preserve these shops by giving them special arrangements such as cheaper rents, they will be lost forever," Kam said.

The eight shops on show sold pastries, Chinese cooking wine, soy sauce, medicated oil and herbal anti- flu tea.

Yuen Yee-lum, owner of herbal tea shop Yuen Kut Lam, welcomed the idea, saying that the move would boost his business because it would be in a busy location and attract locals. The store has been in Hong Kong since 1906.

He said the younger generation do not know about his special Chinese tea.

In RTHK's Letter to Hong Kong, lawmaker Choy So-yuk echoed the need to preserve Hong Kong's heritage.

"Hong Kong is changing very rapidly, physically and culturally. These changes are coming so fast that young people are beginning to feel rootless," Choy said.

The lawmaker urged the government to preserve the typical Hong Kong-style cafeteria or char chaan teng and called for new geological parks for educational and tourism purposes.


----------



## hkskyline

*Compromise sought on landmark *
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, December 11, 2007

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor appealed yesterday for compromise on the proposed bamboo-scaffolding-designed landmark for the Central Police Station compound.

Lam said the compound should be conserved in its entirety.

She made the call after the opening ceremony of the Hong Kong Jockey Club's exhibition of the HK$1.8 billion proposed model at the Happy Valley Racecourse.

The public consultation on the project, in its second month, ends in April.

"In conservation of monuments we always need to compromise ... if we want to revitalize the monument, we must build a new building with its own uniqueness," Lam said.


The proposed iconic 160-meter bamboo-scaffolding-inspired building beams are much taller than the maximum height set at 77 meters. 

"One should remember that the 77-meter limit is set only for privately- cooperated building projects, which involves building or dismantling buildings," the development chief said.

"The model also clarifies an important point: the building will not create a wall effect, as it's penetrable." 

Lam added that the Jockey Club's non-profit-making proposal meets Hong Kong's tradition of building against the hills. She expressed hope the project could be developed as soon as possible.

Vincent Ng Wing-shun, former vice president of the Hong Kong Institute of Architects, said the upper portions above the 130-meter viewing deck are too tall.

Town Planning Board member Ng Cho-nam agreed the proposal would obstruct the views of the occupants of nearby commercial buildings.

"The Central Police Station is a landmark in itself. When you look at development and conservation, you need to oversee the entire district," Ng said. "Given the density of that area is already very high, we don't need another high-rise which will make it look like bamboo shoots shooting off the ground."

The exhibition on the second floor of the Happy Valley Stand is open to the public until May 4. The public can express views on the proposal either through its official website (www. centralpolicestation.org.hk) or by filling out a questionnaire available at the exhibition hall.

The project was designed by world- renowned architects Jacques Herzog, Pierre de Meuron and Ascan Mergenthaler, whose other works include the Beijing National Stadium for the 2008 Olympic Games, and London's Tate Modern Museum.

Under the existing proposal, a tower with a 160-meter viewing deck at the existing upper courtyard will be built, housing a 500-seat theater, auditorium, two art cinemas, gallery, exhibition space and restaurants.


----------



## hkskyline

*NGOs may get HK$2m more for historic sites *
19 December 2007
South China Morning Post

The government may raise the cap on a one-off grant to revitalise historic buildings from HK$3 million to HK$5 million in response to public opinion. 

The money will be granted under a pilot scheme to help non-profit organisations maintain and operate the buildings. The government also suggested a specific tenancy of at least three to six years to minimise uncertainties encountered by organisations that reused the buildings. 

The proposals were made after the government consulted NGOs on the scheme last month. The idea of collaborating with NGOs was initiated in the October policy address as part of a conservation policy to revitalise government-owned historic buildings that will cost HK$100 million in its first five years. 

Nine buildings will be available for application in February, including Dragon Garden in Tsing Lung Tau and the Blue House in Wan Chai. 

The government had originally planned to grant the NGOs up to HK$3 million for the first two years. 

But some organisations voiced concerns that HK$3 million might not be sufficient for social enterprises operating in larger buildings, the Development Bureau said in a paper submitted to the Legislative Council. 

Some were worried that the tenancy would not be long enough to make the operation viable, it said. 

The bureau then proposed raising the financial ceiling per building to HK$5 million to cater for large, structurally complex premises. To allay worries, the tenancy would generally last three to six years. The bureau said longer tenancies could be negotiated for good reason. 

The enterprises would also get technical guidance on maintaining and repairing historic buildings, the paper said, particularly on architectural features of significance such as mosaic tiles on an internal wall. 

NGOs welcomed the government response yesterday but called for more flexibility in approving the funding and tenancy. "It will be even better if the funding can be extended for operations in the first three years," Iman Fok Tin-man of the Society for Community Organisation said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Blueprints to revitalise oldest estate *
18 December 2007
South China Morning Post

A Chinese arts complex, a hotel where guests would live like public-housing tenants in the 1950s, and a garden showcasing old Hong Kong are among the winning entries in a competition to come up with new uses for a preserved block on the city's oldest public-housing estate. 

The competition sought proposals for the transformation of Mei Ho House on the Shek Kip Mei Estate, a Grade I historic building dating from 1954. 

Judges selected five winners from the 46 entries. Edward Ho Sing-tin, the chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, who chaired the competition jury, said the judges assessed entries for their creativity, conservation of heritage characteristics and how they fitted the neighbourhood. 

They chose two winners from the professional category and three from the open category. 

One of the professional winners, Fung Chi-ho, envisages changing the building into a complex to showcase traditional Chinese arts and crafts. It features a landscaped yard and a performance venue for Cantonese opera, and makes extensive use of bamboo. 

"Bamboo is the characteristic of the design, as I think it represents the Chinese style of building," Mr Fung said. "And bamboo is environmentally friendly, too. It can grow as much as 6 inches [15cm] a day and can be reused in many ways." 

The jury said Mr Fung's design created pleasing architectural forms using materials with local character. 

The other winner in the professional group proposes traditional shops, food stalls and a museum of public-housing development. 

It would feature large open spaces, including a lotus pond and a maze. 

Sam Cheung Kuo-yue, one of the four people behind the entry, "A Garden of Memories", said the emphasis on greenery was inspired by the Housing Authority's recent concern for environmental issues. 

One of the winners in the open category is Enzo Chiu Kwun-yu, a student at Hong Kong Polytechnic University. 

He wants to convert Mei Ho House into a "cultural hotel" where guests would live under conditions similar to those of public estate households in the 1950s - even down to cooking in the corridors. 

The competition was sponsored by the Housing Authority, which is expected to incorporate elements of one or more of the winning entries in its blueprint for the block.


----------



## hkskyline

*Wan Chai facelift to save historic market *
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, December 21, 2007

A HK$300 million facelift aimed at revitalizing Wan Chai was unveiled yesterday, saving the 70-year-old Wan Chai market and redesigning the former Wedding Card Street into a "Wedding City."

In addition, nine prewar buildings including the famed "Blue House" will house social enterprises while current residents who wish to stay will be allowed to do so.

The Grade III Historic Wan Chai market building has been the center of a heated conservation battle.

It has been part of the redevelopment joint venture between the Urban Renewal Authority and the developer, Chinese Estates, dating back to 1996 and was scheduled to be demolished early next year to make way for a luxury residential complex.

In a joint announcement with the Development Bureau, the authority said the building would now be saved from the wrecker's ball. Instead, a 148-meter residential tower will sit atop the 12-meter market, its facade preserved along with its curved wall surfaces, cantilevering sun-shading fins and symmetrical elevation.

The front of the building will become a 929-square-meter shopping arcade and a parking lot and lift shafts will stand at the back where its eight supporting pillars stand.

The 70 hawkers stalls operating in the market will be allocated to a new market complex nearby, the authority confirmed.

Authority chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen called it an "innovation" in heritage conservation rarely seen in Hong Kong, though the merging of old and new buildings is not unusual in foreign countries.

The change was a balancing act between a rising call for the building's conservation and respect for the contractual spirit, the authority said.

The authority said it drew conservation examples from other places, such as the Hearst Tower in New York City and the Peninsula Hotel extension in Hong Kong.

Lee Tung Street, once the vibrant "Wedding Card Street," had became a conservation battleground since it was vacated for redevelopment a few years ago.

The block will now become a "Wedding City," a hub for wedding-related businesses, such as wedding gowns, flowers, cakes and photo studios.

Also, a wedding traditions and culture gallery will be housed in one of the three conserved prewar Canton verandah-style buildings.

Cheung said the 27 wedding card shops previously operating there will be given priority to return. They may also be given free rent for a period of time as an added incentive.

The proposed wedding hub is similar to the vibrant Bridal Gown Street which occupied a chunk of Shanghai Street and was demolished in the 1990s for the development of the Langham Place complex.

Residents of the 34 households in nine prewar buildings, including the 70-year-old Grade I historic building "Blue House," will be allowed to stay if they so choose.

Non-government groups can apply to re-use these buildings for social enterprises, with the provision that residents can live alongside these enterprises.

Development chief Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said although the arrangement could be complicated, residents will at least be given a choice, a vast contrast to previous practices.

The total cost of the facelift will amount to HK$300 million.

Lee Ho-yin, director of Hong Kong University's architectural conservation program, said the plan may set new standards of conservation in Hong Kong.

Activist Sin Wai-fong said the authority had failed to lay out concrete details for former owners of the Lee Tung Street shops.


----------



## hankowdude

i a not saying you shouldn't complain,but do you know how many historical buildings had been torn down in mainland china through out all these years???now the people in high places seem to have realised the true value of the old buildings which are lucky enough to have survived the ongoing wild urban reconstruction,the government has made some "preservation plans",as if merely painting the outside of a 100 years old house and leaving the inside the way it has been counts as "preservation".and when those real estate tycoons come up with some kinda crazy new idea,the corrupt officals always choose to stand along with them,and give them whatever approval they need.in my city,a whole street of paramount historical value had been replaced by a normal mall,could it have been more ridiculous?worse still,we have no right to complain here in the mainland of china,protest like that at the Queen's pier as you showed us in this thread,is inconcievable in the mainland,not to mention actually carry out one


----------



## hkskyline

Well, HK's historic preservation movement seemed to have arrived too late. We lost a lot of very good architecture over the years and there isn't much left in the core. In fact, a lot of these projects that are seeing all sorts of protests these days may have been torn down without question just 5 years ago. 

As society develops and people look beyond just making money for a living, the time will come when people start questioning our cultural heritage and how to preserve and showcase it.


----------



## hkskyline

*Charity sets out new plan for Blue House *
6 January 2008
South China Morning Post

A charitable organisation hopes to engage residents who want to remain in Wan Chai's Stone Nullah Lane buildings - including the Blue House - in its attempt to revitalise the cluster of historic buildings. 

St James' Settlement is devising a plan that will allow the residents to keep renting their homes at affordable prices, and at the same time balance the need for financial self-sustainability. 

"It is, of course, much easier to revitalise a building when it is empty," a senior officer with the charity, Laurence Lam Kwok-wai, said. 

"But the concept of people is important in the passing on a community's heritage." 

The government, which plans to redevelop the area, earlier announced that the 80-year-old Blue House and the nearby Orange and Yellow Houses would be included in a revitalisation scheme spearheaded by the Development Bureau. The buildings are so far the only sites in the scheme where residents are allowed to stay. 

Previously, the Housing Society and the Urban Renewal Authority had intended to transform the Blue House into a tourist attraction with a theme of tea and Chinese medicine - a scheme under which residents would not be permitted to remain. 

Mr Lam said St James' Settlement would co-apply for the right to revitalise the buildings with the residents' association, which it hoped would give its input on the scheme. 

He said the preliminary idea was to turn the buildings into a base for local artists to promote community art and cultural tourism in Wan Chai. 

"We hope to link the Blue House with the characteristics of the Wan Chai community," he said. 

"Preserving and revitalising historic buildings is not just for nostalgia's sake, but to use the place as a focal point to build up the community." 

The group now runs a heritage museum in the Blue House, supported by the sustainable development fund. 

Mr Lam said the Blue House example was a "healthy" precedent undertaken by the government, reflecting a shift of mindset that heritage protection was not just about keeping the "hardware". 

About a dozen of the present 40 households in the buildings are expected to stay behind. Most of the residents are either old people or have lived there with their families for many years. 

Under the government's revitalisation scheme, non-government organisations are invited to submit proposals on revitalising selected historic sites. 

A Development Bureau spokesman said the Blue House cluster would not be included in the first batch of the seven historic buildings open to applications starting next month due to time constraints. But it would work hard to include the site as soon as possible.


----------



## mbuildings

very good news


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage policy fails to make the grade *
3 January 2008
Hong Kong Standard

Disappointed lawmakers yesterday described the proposed heritage conservation policy as lacking in substance, "with no solid timetable or financial resources". 

Under the Development Bureau's proposed policy, incentives such as land exchange and transfer of development rights are considered to be needed in facilitating conservation of privately owned heritage buildings. 

Two proposed monuments under such consideration are the partially demolished King Yin Lei mansion on Stubbs Road and Jessville on 128 Pok Fu Lam Road. 

The proposal also suggested the government expand repair and restoration assistance to include graded historic buildings, on top of declared monuments. 

But the Legislative Council's home panel legislators were not impressed _ as far as they are concerned the proposed policy lacks milestones. Lawmaker Albert Chan Wai-yip said the proposal failed to mention any law changes to better protect heritage buildings from the threat of urban development, and also did not mention financial resources. 

"There is no free lunch _ heritage conservation costs money. With a surplus of HK$50 billion, the government should set up a trust for that purpose," Chan said. "Without investment, talking about conservation is just lip service." 

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said heritage conservation has to strike a balance among the different groups, with respect to both private ownership and the government's financial concerns. 

With 1,440 buildings having waited in line for years to be graded, legislator Patrick Lau Sau- shing, who represents the architecture, planning and surveying sector, complained the grading committee has been dragging its feet. 

The bureau said it has set a target of finishing evaluation within this year, with experts examining about 100 buildings every month. 

"King Yin Lei mansion was lucky [to be saved] because people found out early about the proposed demolition," legislator Albert Ho Chun- yan asked. "Other than declaring the qualified buildings as monuments, what tools do we have to protect heritage buildings effectively?" 

Lam said the development of the 1,440 buildings still waiting for heritage listing cannot be stopped indefinitely as many of them are privately owned. She said the current system was adequate in alerting the bureau if any demolition work was about to start. 

Some parts of the proposal did find favor with lawmakers, such as the setting up of a commissioner for heritage office. The bureau is also studying overseas examples and considering developing a heritage trust. 

Legislators also backed the use of seven government-owned heritage buildings for social enterprises to use as was announced in last October's policy address. Proposals from non- government groups are expected next month. 

The bureau will ask Legco for HK$100 million to cover five years of operation costs for the seven buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

*Vanishing Asia: Saving Hong Kong --- The city's heritage wars *
11 January 2008
The Wall Street Journal Asia

Hong Kong -- For more than a century, this city has continually razed and rebuilt itself, evolving from trading post to industrial hub to global financial center. These days, though, the impulse toward redevelopment faces increasing challenges from residents hoping to save the few tangible remains of the city's rich history. 

Plans to redevelop a sprawling old police and prison complex in the heart of Hong Kong has touched off the latest historical preservation debate. The battle over the landmark pits some of the former British colony's most powerful interests against its residents, including one of Hong Kong's oldest families. 

Commerce has long ruled in land-scarce Hong Kong and preservation has usually given way to a tide of urban development. Few of the British expatriates and Chinese immigrants who came to the city with the moniker "borrowed place, borrowed time" saw it as a permanent home. However, since the territory was returned to Chinese rule from Britain in 1997, its local identity has come to the forefront and heritage conservation has taken on the overtones of a populist struggle. 

One of its most famous, and shrinking, landmarks -- Victoria Harbor -- has become a flashpoint for conservationists. Since the British took possession of its waters and the surrounding hilly terrain in the mid-1800s, the harbor has been filled in successive stages. Today it is about half its original size. 

The most recent reclamation plan, which would have added 45 hectares of prime waterfront real estate, was too much for some residents, who resorted to protests, legal challenges and grassroots campaigns to save the harbor's core from further encroachment. It also spurred demonstrations over two 1950s ferry terminals -- the storied Star Ferry pier and nearby Queen's Pier. Both were demolished to make room for development related to the reclamation plan, which has since been scaled back. 

"These recent heritage battles represent a desperate search for a cultural anchor," says Lee Ho Yin, director of the architectural conservation program at the University of Hong Kong. "It's part of Hong Kong people seeking their own identity and roots." 

The Central Police Station and Victoria Prison, built between the 1860s and the 1930s, were part of the British colony's attempts at imposing law and order on a population that included pirates and triads, as some criminal secret societies are known. The walled compound was a one-stop shop for the colonial penal authority, housing a police station, a prison, barracks for single officers, a courthouse and, until 1894, an execution ground. 

Since the police department moved to new headquarters in 2004, these buildings and spacious courtyards, covering about five acres in a prime location near the city's central business district, have mostly lain empty, closed to the public except during art exhibits or tours arranged a few times a year. The maze of former prison buildings is still ringed by coils of barbed wire. 

The Hong Kong government planned to put the site up for public auction. But in 2004, five philanthropic families, led by the wealthy Hotung family, submitted a plan to conserve and redevelop the existing buildings into a visual-arts academy, to be run in collaboration with the University of Hong Kong. They offered $64 million to refurbish and maintain the site on the condition that the government accept a symbolic one Hong Kong dollar for a 50-year lease. 

The government passed on the offer, sparking an outcry from conservation groups, architects, and residents. For years the land remained in limbo, until October, when the Hong Kong Jockey Club, a nonprofit organization that holds a monopoly on Hong Kong's legal betting market, stepped in with a $230 million proposal that would be funded by the club's charitable trust. 

It proposed preserving most of the existing buildings but also added a new element -- a jagged 152-meter glass tower designed by Herzog & de Meuron, the Swiss Pritzker Prize-winning architects responsible for the "bird's nest" Olympic stadium in Beijing and London's Tate Modern Museum. The Jockey Club would put up costs of capital improvement and manage the operation, while the land and buildings would stay under government ownership. The government accepted the plan in principle, once again stoking opposition. 

"In Hong Kong we already have a lot of that kind of building. It's a bit ugly. I think they should maintain the site as it is and just renovate the existing buildings to make them look better," says Mary Angela Tam, an owner of Great Wall Leather Goods Co., a small luggage store behind the police station compound. 

"I don't think it is appropriate for the neighborhood," contends Thomas Schmidt, managing director of the Hong Kong firm Sepia Design Consultants, who won a 2005 competition sponsored by architecture and conservancy groups seeking ideas for the redevelopment of the complex. 

Aside from practical concerns about increased traffic congestion and blocked views, any redevelopment will have to contend with the site's "collective memory" -- a loosely defined term that has become the battle cry of the recent preservation struggles, invoked over projects from the doomed piers on the waterfront, to the partial demolition of a 1937 Chinese mansion, to plans to tear down old shops and street markets. 

The Jockey Club says the tower -- with a design that architects Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron describe as inspired by the bamboo scaffolding used in construction sites around Hong Kong -- would house museums, galleries, restaurants and theaters on the lower levels. The upper portions would feature "sky gardens" and an observation deck. 

"We want more arts and cultural facilities that you can't put into the existing buildings, so in order to do that you need a new building," says William Yiu, executive director for charities at the Jockey Club. He says that to subsidize the operation, around two-thirds of the older buildings would be rented out for shops and restaurants. Only a small portion of the tower would be leased commercially, mainly to restaurants, and it wouldn't become a office building, Mr. Yiu says. "The only thing I can say is, 'Trust us.'" 

Robert Ho, a member of the Hotung family, disagrees. "The revitalization plan proposed by the Jockey Club is too slanted towards commercial uses, with large-scale food and beverage and retail outlets that would overwhelm the historical and cultural flavor," he said in a statement in October. Through a spokeswoman, he declined to comment further. 

Activists feel local residents have been ignored. "Community engagement should have happened before they went to the drawing board, but what has happened now is totally the opposite, and the design is quite shocking," says lawyer Helena Yuen. 

Hong Kong's government recently acknowledged the public demand for greater preservation of the city's historic buildings, in July creating a Development Bureau that will include a yet-to-be-appointed heritage commissioner. 

The move is intended to bridge the gap between development and conservation by placing both under the same department. Previously, historic buildings and monuments were treated as part of the city's cultural affairs, and development needs often took precedence, such as when the Victorian-era Hong Kong Club building in the city's central business district was demolished in 1981, despite having been declared a monument. It was replaced with a modern high rise that still houses the club. 

Of the police station and prison development, "we have been searching our souls on how to do this project," says Carrie Lam, who heads the new bureau as Secretary for Development. The Hotung proposal didn't provide enough access and facilities for the general public, she says. "Hong Kong people and tourists want activities and action, and they want something that could occupy their time, not just museums." 

The Jockey Club's plan is preferable to auctioning off the site to private developers who would focus on maximizing profit, Ms. Lam says. "At the end of the day, if there is a strong body of opinion that the design architecture should be modified, then I'm sure we could find a way to meet the needs of most people," she says. "But you can't just ask around and get everybody nodding with something you believe is in the interest of Hong Kong." 

Mr. Yiu of the Jockey Club says he has received requests to save items such as the bunk beds in the prison cells and worn carpeting on office floors. "Someone actually argued that there aren't many iron-roof sheds for parking cars anymore, so we should keep that," he says. 

Still, given Hong Kong's recent history of battling over ever smaller scraps of heritage, any demolition on the site would be seen by some as a provocation. 

"From the civil society point of view, we need to preserve all of the buildings," says Jeffrey Au, a founder of Heritage Watch, an umbrella organization for conservation groups. "They already cleared out the furniture and fixtures, so it's empty. How can we understand the history of the place?"


----------



## hkskyline

*Government launches campaign to promote heritage conservation*
Tuesday, January 15, 2008
Government Press Release

The Government is committed to pressing ahead with heritage conservation work by introducing a range of policy initiatives and building partnerships with non-governmental organisations (NGOs).

The Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, made these remarks at the Heritage Discovery Centre, Tsim Sha Tsui, today (January 15) at the launching ceremony of the heritage conservation publicity campaign.

These policy initiatives include conducting heritage impact assessment for new capital works projects; partnering with NGOs to revitalise Government-owned historic buildings; using economic incentives to encourage owners of privately-owned historic buildings to preserve those buildings; and setting up a Commissioner for Heritage's Office.

Mrs Lam said that these Government efforts would only succeed with public support. "After all, the care which Hong Kong people have expressed for heritage originated from our passion for our culture and lifestyle and is something we all should cherish," Mrs Lam added.

Mrs Lam shared with guests attending the ceremony progress made on those heritage conservation initiatives since their announcement in the Chief Executive Policy Address last October. She said she was much encouraged by the positive response especially towards the "Revitalising Historic Buildings through Partnership Scheme". The Scheme would be formally launched after obtaining Legislative Council funding approval in February. Eligible NGOs would then be invited to submit revitalisation proposals.

The Development Bureau was launching a public awareness campaign on heritage conservation over the next three months, inviting members of the public to take part in exhibitions, seminars and guided tours to enhance their awareness and appreciation of Hong Kong's heritage. Highlights of the programme included a guided tour of the Yuen Long Ping Shan local heritage conducted by the renowned local designer Mr William Tang, himself an indigenous villager of the Yuen Long Tang Clan; a photo competition to capture the charm and uniqueness of Hong Kong's historic buildings; and roving exhibitions in seven shopping centres throughout Hong Kong.

Mrs Lam also paid tribute to organisations taking part in the exhibition showcasing their respective efforts in heritage conservation. They included the Hong Kong Jockey Club, Urban Renewal Authority, The University of Hong Kong, the Hong Kong Academy for Performing Arts, Maryknoll Convent School, the Hong Kong Miniature Arts Society and Queen's College Old Boys' Association.

The Development Bureau has also set up a new webpage on heritage conservation (www.heritage.gov.hk) to enhance dissemination of heritage conservation information and to promote exchanges of views.

"We hope that through this campaign, the public will have a deeper understanding of the importance of heritage conservation, be inspired to contribute their views and ideas, and share our vision for heritage conservation," Mrs Lam said.

At today's launching ceremony, the Regional Advisor for Culture in Asia and the Pacific of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO), Dr Richard Engelhardt, presented the 2007 UNESCO Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards Jury Commendation for Innovation to the Architectural Services Department for its innovative conservation and adaptation work for the former Whitfield Barracks, now the Heritage Discovery Centre. The barracks, built in 1910, has been successfully transformed with the addition of a new building structure and re-used as a multi-purpose cultural exhibition and education centre after careful and prudent conservation work.

Also officiating at today's ceremony are Chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, Mr Edward Ho, and Chairman of the Urban Renewal Authority Board, Mr Barry Cheung.

A major focus of the public awareness campaign is a heritage conservation exhibition at the Heritage Discovery Centre from today to March. The exhibition features various heritage conservation measures and works and introduces successful examples of revitalised historic buildings. Models of beautiful historic buildings will be on display. Bookmarks featuring four such buildings will also be distributed as souvenirs. People can get details of the activities from the webpage on heritage conservation (www.heritage.gov.hk).


----------



## hkskyline

*Open-door policy 
A former prison is the venue for a major exhibition that explores the city's architectural future*
18 January 2008
South China Morning Post

The cells are small, the metal grilles rusted and the tiny snatches of sky are depressingly blurred, yet these once-feared spaces in the former Central Police Station compound are now being redeemed as the home of an exhibition that explores the architectural future of the city and beyond. 

Hong Kong's first architecture biennale will be in residence in this heritage landmark until March 15, featuring installations, workshops, and exhibitions. Admission is free and visitors can wander through the building's colonial interior, while learning about the built future from the likes of Hong Kong's Rocco Yim (the architect behind the Tamar site's The Door design), and top international names such as Steven Holl Architects, Atelier Bow-Wow and Herzog & de Meuron. 

Although few obvious changes have been made, preparing the station proved challenging. "It was tough because it had been left deserted for almost two years," says architect and co-curator Martin Fung, who helped direct funds from the Hong Kong Jockey Club. "We had to convert it from the infrastructural side - water supplies and electricity - to the condition of the exhibition spaces, all to accommodate an event with some of the top architectural designers in the world." 

The effort should prove worthwhile because the event is especially timely. The past few years have seen unprecedented interest from the public in the way that Hong Kong's architectural landscape is developing. Protests at the former Star Ferry and Queen's Pier may not have moved the government to reconsider its plans but had the positive effect of galvanising residents to become more concerned about preserving historical buildings and districts. 

Local architects are also getting more involved. "In New York architects make social, political and artistic commentary. Hong Kong has limited venues for architects to express themselves publicly," says Jonathan Solomon, an assistant professor of architecture at the University of Hong Kong involved with an exhibit on the Hong Kong, Zuhai, Macau bridge project. 

"Now there's more of a dialogue about the space of the city and people are looking around and saying, 'Why is it like this?' It's what happens when people feel they have a stake in their own city." 

The event encompasses work from community groups, artists and governing bodies such as the Urban Renewal Authority. In one barrack building, urban planning comes into focus. REaD Beijing by Wang Lu and Shan Jun looks at how the capital is changing and offers abstract ideas for its development, while a Chinese University project shows how Kennedy Town has evolved. 

There is room for more avant-garde designs - Vanke Crystal City in Tianjin shows a sports facility built inside the concrete foundations of an old factory, a modern venue in glass and aluminium that has a visible memory of the past. 

"People are fixated on architecture as simply building buildings, so the conceptual, arty pieces here are great," says architect Kenneth Yeung. "This kind of thing is lacking in the profession, locally." 

The key theme is "Refabricating the city", which considers the idea that cities must be regularly reworked in line with shifting trends and new technology. The topic has plenty of room for debate. Do cities have a sell-by date? How much of the past should be preserved for the future? 

Some of the more interesting answers come from visionary architects such as Ma Yansong, who last year famously proposed to make a forest of Tiananmen Square. 

The biennale may fly below the radar (publicity has been thin) but it's a positive sign for a city entering a new era of public interest in the way the city is shaped. It's a great way to see a historical building - even though there are questions about who the audience is. 

"I do wonder who it's for exactly - for architects or for the public," says Tobias Berger, curator of Para/Site gallery. "Creatively, it's a start." 

Hong Kong-Shenzhen Biennale of Urbanism and Architecture, daily, 10am to 6pm (closed Feb 6-8), Central Police Station Compound, 10 Hollywood Road, Central. Free admission. Ends Mar 15


----------



## hkskyline

*Nurses win heritage appraisal for threatened quarters at Queen Mary *
Hong Kong Standard
Thursday, January 24, 2008

A heritage assessment will be conducted on a 70-year-old hospital building after conservationists and nurses raised concerns over its proposed demolition.

The Hospital Authority is planning to knock down the nurses' quarters at Queen Mary Hospital in Pok Fu Lam this year to make way for an accident and emergency and acute trauma and cardiac care center. 

Answering a question by medical-sector lawmaker Kwok Ka-ki yesterday, Secretary for Food and Health York Chow Yat-ngok said the quarters is not listed as a graded building.

In reply, Kwok said:"Quite a number of staff from the hospital and conservationists believe the building should be preserved." 

Conservancy Association chairwoman Betty Ho Siu-fong welcomed the assessment, saying the value of the building must be determined before it can be demolished. Chow defended the hospital's plans saying they would provide expanded state-of-the- art facilities, which would meet strong public demand for specialized tertiary services.

"We will carry out a heritage impact assessment and then review and consider the feasibility of the works project," Chow said.

In his policy address last year, Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen said all public works projects involving historic buildings would have to undergo such assessments so that their conservation could be considered during the project-planning stage.

Tsang's pledge was part of a package of government initiatives on heritage conservation following a number of high- profile disputes between conservationists and the government.


----------



## gladisimo

This is going to hinder so many things. I hope they take all this conservation stuff with a grain of salt, and not devolve into the USA.


----------



## hkskyline

gladisimo said:


> This is going to hinder so many things. I hope they take all this conservation stuff with a grain of salt, and not devolve into the USA.


Don't think we're going in that direction, but we should seriously consider how these revitalizations don't turn into commercializations, and degrade the historic value of our very few remaining relics in the city centre.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage sites recognised but remain ungraded 
List of landmarks helps raise public awareness *
28 January 2008
South China Morning Post

A list of government-owned historic sites, including the oldest surviving example of colonial architecture, has been compiled to recognise their heritage status. 

None of the 34 sites has been graded by the Antiquities Advisory Board or declared a monument. They include the Cenotaph in Central, the boundary stones for the old city of Victoria, the chapel in the Hong Kong Cemetery in Happy Valley, the old KCRC Beacon Hill tunnel, and the Sung Wong Toi inscription rock in Kowloon City. 

The list of sites was posted on the website of the Antiquities and Monuments Office this month under "Heritage Impact Assessment". 

Lee Ho-yin, director of the architectural conservation programme at the University of Hong Kong, said some of the sites were important landmarks that were part of the city's collective memory. 

"Items that recall experiences of the war can usually evoke the collective memory of a nation," he said. 

"The same effect is achieved with the standing of the Cenotaph. It can reflect the collective memory of Hongkongers across generations as it commemorates the hardship and victory experienced by the people as a whole during the second world war." 

The selection of the Beacon Hill tunnel was a groundbreaking step, as it revealed the government's gradual recognition of Hong Kong's industrial heritage, Dr Lee said. Boring the tunnel was regarded as the greatest engineering project in Asia at the time of its completion in 1910. 

Dr Lee said the chapel in the Hong Kong Cemetery, built in 1845, was the oldest surviving piece of architecture in colonial style. 

Lau Chi-pang, professor of history at Lingnan University and a member of the Antiquities Advisory Board, said City Hall and the six boundary stones were remarkable sites that deserved protection. 

The boundary stones were erected by the colonial government in 1903 to mark the limits of the city of Victoria, which was one of the first urban settlements in Hong Kong after it became a British colony in 1842. 

A spokeswoman for the Antiquities and Monuments Office said the list was released to facilitate the launch of the heritage impact assessment programme. Under the government's initiative, heritage impact assessments must be carried out if any public works project might affect the selected 35 sites, graded buildings or monuments. The requirement does not apply to privately funded projects. 

Dr Lee and Dr Lau agreed the disclosure of the list was a good step forward in raising public awareness about ungraded heritage sites in Hong Kong, many of which are not commonly known. But Dr Lee said the government should step up its grading work, especially on well-known historic sites. 

"I am amazed to find that the Sung Wong Toi inscription rock in Kowloon City - such an important and famous historic site - has not been graded or declared a monument yet," he said. 

The rock is believed to have been constructed out of a boulder by followers of the last two boy emperors of the Southern Sung dynasty (1127-1279), who lived in Hong Kong from 1277 to 1279 after fleeing political turmoil. 

The boulder was dislodged during the Japanese occupation from 1941 to 1945 for the extension of Kai Tak airport. But a part inscribed with the three characters Sung Wong Toi - "Terrace of the Sung Kings" - survived the blasting operation and was salvaged after the war.


----------



## hkskyline

*Strategy needed on heritage conservation *
28 January 2008
South China Morning Post

Green belts preserve a delicate balance between our built environment and what remains of the natural environment. Given the density of urban development and the stresses it imposes on quality of life, they form a precious buffer that is not to be given up lightly. 

But the Town Planning Board can grant exceptions. One that came to light last week was a proposal that would pave the way for declaring the historic King Yin Lei mansion an official monument and saving it from demolition. It is a swap of an adjacent green-belt site for residential development by the mansion's owner, agreed between the government and the Antiquities Advisory Board. 

The government claims this will not disturb the natural or visual environment. The head of a conservation group has described it as a "win-win" solution to a conflict between the rights of the owner and heritage preservation. It remains to be seen how much of the mansion's original appearance, defaced by demolition works, can be restored. Significantly, the proposal is a milestone in meeting community expectations that future development is balanced with preservation of the city's remaining heritage. 

In principle it is the right way forward. But we need to ensure such swaps are appropriate and reasonable. Balancing conservation and development, property rights and heritage protection is a complex issue that remains to be resolved. While in this case a way that seems to have pleased every stakeholder has been found, the city still needs a conservation strategy implemented by a body with the power and resources to protect and preserve our history. Where a heritage issue is financially or environmentally controversial, the strategy should provide for the public to be consulted. 

Meanwhile, the government has released a list of 34 historic sites it owns that are neither official monuments nor graded by the Antiquities Advisory Board. This is to pave the way for a heritage assessment programme for public works. The initiative is welcome, as it will help raise public awareness of such potentially vulnerable heritage. But it is even more


----------



## hkskyline

*Bids eyed in helping put zing back to historic cluster *
Hong Kong Standard
Wednesday, February 13, 2008

The development bureau yesterday invited nonprofit organizations interested in reusing the historic Grade I Blue House Cluster in Wan Chai to send in their proposals under the social enterprise scheme.
The cluster includes the blue two-story, balconied tenement on Stone Nullah Lane, which was built in the 1920s, the yellow house on Hing Wan Street and the orange house on King Sing Street.

The bureau earlier said those currently living in the cluster could stay and would be incorporated as part of any revitalization plan, a change from its earlier stand that they must all be evicted.

Under this approach, the Hong Kong Housing Society will acquire the buildings' private ownerships and offer rehousing or compensation, then hand over the acquired properties to the government.

For those who opt to stay, the revitalization proposal must accommodate them in addition to improving their current shabby living conditions, especially since the buildings do not have modern toilets. Any proposal will have to include interim housing arrangements within Wan Chai for tenants during the renovation. All households have been notified about the arrangement, and an invitation for the reuse of the cluster will be announced later this year.

The cluster is not among the seven government buildings under the bureau's Revitalizing Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme. But the government will provide similar financial support for its reuse such as a one-off grant to renovate the buildings and a maximum HK$5 million to cover the starting costs and operating deficits of the social enterprise.

St James Settlement officer-in-charge Laurence Lam Kwok-wai confirmed his organization will apply to reuse the buildings. 

He said the focus will be an innovative small business which can involve existing residents. But he said it would be difficult to run the enterprise successfully enough to pay for the annual maintenance costs that could add up to hundreds of thousands of dollars.

"This is the first time ever in which a heritage building with residents is to be preserved," Lam said. "We have to treasure the existing content and think of how to emphasize it as part of heritage education. It has an important role to play for future generations."


----------



## hkskyline

*Architects turn up heat in conservation bid *
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, February 15, 2008

Showcasing alternative visions for the Central Police Station compound, architects and urban planners yesterday called on the government to have a rethink before accepting the Hong Kong Jockey Club's HK$1.8 billion facelift proposal.

Organized by Heritage Hong Kong Foundation, the exhibition showcases seven designs and two site analyses in an attempt to stimulate debate on the Hollywood Road compound's conservation and its integration with new buildings.

The exhibition comes in the wake of the HK$1.8 billion facelift proposal the club unveiled in October and which will see the compound turned into an art and commercial site.

The most controversial part of the Jockey Club's plan is the 160-meter arts tower designed by famed architects Herzog and de Meuron featuring bamboo scaffolding-like external structures.

The plan was criticized by conservationists, architects and residents who say it does not merge with the compound's atmosphere and will block the views of nearby buildings.

Comprising the Central Police Station, Victoria Prison and the Central Magistracy, the compound was declared a monument in 1995; its oldest building was built in 1864.

Architect and urban planner Peter Cookson Smith, founding director of planning design firm Urbis, which is taking part in the exhibition, said the Jockey Club had become the sole agency pushing the project while other suggestions were left out in the cold.

Urbis, on a commission by the Swire Group in 2000, was the first firm to explore the compound's potential. It proposed simple renovations of the compound's 17 heritage buildings with a mix of small arts facilities, studios, shops and restaurants.

Smith disagreed with the club's "shock and awe" approach, saying the tower was completely out of proportion with the heritage compound. 

Over the years, the historically rich compound has attracted various reuse proposals from interested parties, none of which caught the government's attention until the Jockey Club came up with its fully-funded offer.

In 2004, the Hotung family made a HK$500 million offer to redevelop the compound into a cultural complex with a visual arts academy, arts facilities, shops and cafes but the plan was rejected by the government. 

Philip Liao, the architect behind the design, said his concept is not to build iconic buildings but to preserve the old and to inject new life into them.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hollywood Road site likely to be kept off application list *
19 February 2008
Hong Kong Standard

The Development Bureau aims to leave the former police married quarters in Hollywood Road out of the list of sites to be sold by application. Instead, the site is likely be used for government and community facilities and much needed public space, according to a report to be submitted to the Legislative Council's heritage conservation panel. 

The 6,000-square-meter site descends from Staunton Street to Hollywood Road comprising two blocks of ex-police married quarters and a clubhouse for Junior Police Call. 

It is currently zoned as Residential (A), and was removed from the List of Sites for Sale by Application announced in October 2007. 

In revitalizing the site, the bureau proposed retaining the existing walls and the trees growing on them, the granite steps and the original granite plinths and pillars of the fenced wall. 

The site will become part of an area to be developed for heritage tourism, such as the Central Police Station compound, Man Mo Temple and the Kom Tong Hall's Dr Sun Yat- sen museum. One proposal is to keep both blocks while the other is to demolish both. 

Another proposal, which the bureau considers has the most flexibility, is to retain the upper block and demolish the lower one. 

Another idea is to refurbish the JPC clubhouse into an exhibition gallery, tracing the history of one of Hong Kong's first schools. 

The bureau will begin a three-month public engagement exercise on the future use of the site. The historic site was where the colony's first government institution used to stand. 

The Central School, set up in 1862 on Gough Street, was attended by the founder of modern China, Sun Yat-sen. 

Katty Law Ngar-ning from Central and Western Concern Group said the bureau should state clearly its commitment to preserve the site for community use. 

``I will be very happy if the site is returned to public use,'' she said. 

Law hoped the government would listen to the community over the next months and that with its massive surplus, there was no need to allow it to fall into the hands of developers. 

The group applied to the Town Planning Board in January last year to change the land use to open space, government and community use, but this is now on hold because of an archaeological study.


----------



## hkskyline

*URA plans to revamp 65 tenements *
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, February 26, 2008

The Urban Renewal Authority will next month unveil its revitalization plans for 65 tenement houses in Hong Kong.
Authority chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen said the houses, ranging from Grade I to Grade III, had been identified and the authority will announce an "action plan" of revitalization by the end of March.

The direction of their conservation and rejuvenation will be similar to the authority's newly renovated tenement building at 18 Ship Street, which has been transformed into an organic restaurant scheduled to open this weekend.

It is the authority's first such project and Cheung noted the cost of renovation would have to be balanced alongside the building's historic value.

The Grade II building, built in the late 1930s, was the home of the Tse family, which ran an architectural contract business.

Most of the three-story building's elements were kept intact, such as the moulding on the facade and the former company's golden engravings, brass handrails and patterned tiles typically found in early 20th century buildings.

A similar renovation of the former Woo Chang pawn shop on Johnston Road is to be opened as a restaurant in April.

Cheung said the booming economy will not be a deterrent to redeveloping old districts, although acquisitions will be more difficult.

The owner of the Ship Street restaurant, Margaret Xu Yuan, also runs an organic delicacies restaurant. She said she strolled by the old building one day and fell in love with the nostalgic atmosphere. She named the restaurant "Yin Yang" and said it will specialize in local delicacies cooked with organic ingredients.

The restaurant now has a touch of the early 20th century with round wooden tables and chairs in white coverings with navy borders.

The authority injected HK$3 million into renovating the building, and outfitted it with a lift, a washroom for the handicapped and a fire escape.

Xu will pay monthly rent of HK$40,000 plus 12 percent of turnover.

Also announced yesterday was the appointment of URA's executive director Quinn Law as its new managing director.

Law has been with the authority for three years, and had previous experience in property investment and business strategy formulation.


----------



## hkskyline

*URA considers buying heritage buildings *
3 March 2008
South China Morning Post

The Urban Renewal Authority is considering buying some pre-war buildings with Cantonese-style terraces in order to preserve them. 

But other options, including providing incentives to the owners to properly maintain the buildings, would also be considered, the authority's chairman, Barry Cheung Chun-yuen, said. 

An action plan outlining how these pre-war buildings would be preserved is to be submitted to the URA's board for consideration later this month. 

"These buildings represent part of Hong Kong history," Mr Cheung said. "Not many buildings with such architectural merits are left. The community will approve it as a way of preserving Hong Kong's history." 

Mr Cheung said buildings with Cantonese-style terraces were scattered around the city, including in Mong Kok, Prince Edward, Wan Chai and Sham Shiu Po. Most were in private hands, he said. 

A classic example of such architecture is the Woo Cheong Pawn Shop in Johnston Road, Wan Chai. The four-storey building is preserved by the URA and will be converted into commercial use. A shophouse at 18 Ship Street, a grade two historical building in the same district, has been converted into a restaurant after refurbishment. 

"We can't compel the owners to keep the buildings," he said. "I hope to work with them, providing them with incentives [to preserve the buildings]." 

So far, the URA has preserved seven of the pre-war buildings. 

His comments follow last week's budget in which Financial Secretary John Tsang Chun-wah pledged that the URA would use part of a HK$10 billion injection to strengthen its work to revitalise old areas and preserve old buildings. 

Mr Cheung pointed out that preservation work was costly and there were no financial returns. "For redevelopment projects, our objective is to break even so that we can generate resources to compensate the residents," he said. "But for the preservation projects, we need resources that are separately allocated."


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ17: Historical buildings


----------



## hkth

Urban Renewal Authority Press Release:
URA Expands Conservation Strategy for Cantonese Verandah-type Shophouses

Examples for Cantonese Verandah-type Shophouses from the photos posted hkskyline in post#17 of this topic


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic sites to escape wreckers *
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, April 08, 2008

Bridges Street market and five postwar buildings in Sheung Wan have been saved from the wrecker's ball.

They will be conserved and turned into places commemorating Dr Sun Yat-sen, the founder of modern China.

In addition, new buildings in the area will not be allowed to exceed 25 stories.

The Urban Renewal Authority's planning and development executive director, Iris Tam Siu-ying, unveiled the plans for Staunton and Wing Lee streets yesterday.

The proposals relate to three sites covering a total area of 3,563 square meters, with a plot ratio of eight and a maximum building height of 100m. They cover an area around Centre Point, a Henderson Land residential project, and have a 150-year history.

"The buildings will not be more than 25 stories to cater for environmental and ventilation impacts," Tam said.

The authority has proposed the retention of a series of buildings, including Bridges Street market, and proposes to use them to commemorate Sun, although the exact nature of the commemoration was not made clear.

"Dr Sun used to perform baptisms in a building at the site of the market. It was destroyed in World War II and the market was then built there," said Tam, adding the roof of the market will be turned into a public open space.

The authority also proposes to conserve the terrace characteristics of Wing Lee Street and the stone steps at Shing Wong Street, which lie alongside and behind the market.

Two postwar low-rise buildings on Staunton Street and three on Wing Lee Street near the market will also be conserved.

"The four-story buildings are around 500 square feet per unit and can be used for cafes, restaurants, shops or community use," Tam said.

Other buildings on Wing Lee Street will be redeveloped into three- to four-story low-rise buildings to blend in.


----------



## hkskyline

*Post-war Staunton St marketwill be preserved in revamp *
8 April 2008
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong's first permanent post-war market - Bridges Street Market - will be retained in the redevelopment project at Staunton Street, Central, the Urban Renewal Authority said yesterday. 

Five post-war tenement buildings and 100-year-old lanes will also be preserved under the authority's revised master layout plan submitted to the Town Planning Board. The new proposal will be released for public consultation today. 

Authority executive director Iris Tam Siu-ying estimated that restoring the five dilapidated buildings would cost more than HK$20 million. But this would not add significantly to the total cost of HK$1.06 billion. 

The development site was divided into three smaller sites because 19 per cent of the area, owned by Henderson Land, was excluded from the redevelopment area last year. 

The authority was required to submit a revised master layout plan to the Town Planning Board. 

"Apart from keeping the historic lanes and staircases, a few post-war tenement buildings and the first post-war market will be preserved," Ms Tam said. 

According to the heritage assessment, the market is the first permanent post-war market in Hong Kong and was completed in 1951. It is also Hong Kong's first market built in the Bauhaus style - which can be seen in its asymmetry, extensive windows and utilitarian design. 

Ms Tam said the market had two levels of historic value because it was also the site of the Preaching Home of the American Congregational Mission, where Sun Yat-sen, regarded as the founder of modern China, was baptised in 1883. 

In December, plans were released offering the option of retaining the old market or demolishing it to make way for a Sun Yat-sen memorial square. The new plan saves the market, but the interior will be renovated to provide facilities for commemorating Sun's life and for community use. Open space on top of the two-storey market will be accessible from Shing Wong Street. 

The new plan has still not gained full support from activists, who expressed concern that two planned 30-storey high-rises would block air flow and create a damaging visual impact on the area. 

"Why can't we keep the current height and density?" Central and Western Concern Group spokeswoman Katty Law Ngar-ning asked.


----------



## hkskyline

*Green group fights luxury homes bid at market site *
21 April 2008
Hong Kong Standard










In the latest conservation battle over a historic site, a green group said yesterday it is seeking to block the erection of a 39-story building on the site of Wan Chai market.

Green Sense has filed an objection with the Town Planning Board voicing its opposition to the development of a 148-meter high luxury housing complex above the market, despite a pledge by the Urban Renewal Authority to preserve the structure as a Grade III building. After a bitter fight between conservationists and the URA last year over plans to demolish the market, the URA bowed to public pressure and decided to preserve the historic building under a HK$300 million plan to revamp Wan Chai.

But Green Sense was not appeased by the decision and said the housing development should not go ahead.

``The URA claims this is a form of conservation but that is not the case. The heritage value of this building will be ruined,'' Green Sense president Roy Tam Hoi-pong said.

``Wan Chai has been destroyed by different forms of redevelopment.''

Tam said the building would not retain its original function as a market and would, instead, make way for a shopping center.

Under URA plans, the front of the building will become a 929-square- meter shopping arcade and a parking lot and lift shafts will be built at the back where the market's eight supporting pillars stand. About 40 percent of the market structure will be preserved while 60 percent at the rear will be removed to insert the high rise.

As a second option, Green Sense will suggest the residences be built on top of an underused government education center opposite the market.

Chinese Estates already has the rights to build the complex.

Conservationist Ho Loy, who has thrown her support behind Green Sense, said the property developer does not understand why conservationists are protesting.

``Developers do not see themselves as shareholders of this city _ they feel no responsibility or public duty to retain buildings of public value.'' Ho said.

The market's 70 hawker stalls will be shifted into a new shopping mall called Zenith opposite the current site.

But Ho said an indoor market in a shopping mall would not work.


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
Government welcomes rezoning amendments for preservation of King Yin Lei


----------



## hkskyline

*Revamp of heritage site behind schedule 
Cheung Kong has not revealed reasons for delay on former marine police headquarters *
27 April 2008
South China Morning Post

Redevelopment of the former marine police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui - long seen as a flagship for restoration of Hong Kong's heritage buildings - is running well behind schedule, with the government and developer refusing to reveal why.

The restoration of the 120-year-old site into a 132,000 sq ft retail and hotel complex was supposed to be finished on March 31.

Cheung Kong (Holdings), which paid HK$325.8 million for a 50-year land grant in May 2003, has already been warned repeatedly by the government about the delay of the project.

Workers have now been told to complete the project by July, but they believe the restoration will not be finished until at least August.

The government has sent six warning letters to Cheung Kong since November 1 asking it to explain the reasons for the delay and the estimated date of completion.

The government said the developer had set out the reasons for the delay and it was now examining them.

A government spokeswoman said it was possible developers had to pay compensation when projects were delayed.

"But in the case of the marine police headquarters, there has not yet been any decision," the spokeswoman said.

Cheung Kong did not get back to the Sunday Morning Post about reasons for the delay or the expected completion date.

A consultancy involved with the development said it had been told by Cheung Kong to keep all details about the project confidential.

Ng Cho-nam, a Town Planning Board member, demanded the government and developer disclose the reasons for the delay because they involved considerable social and economic costs to society.

"This is a project which should be open and transparent as it is a public resource. There should be commitment.

"The public has the right to know the reason for the delay and whether there have been any penalities or unreasonable tolerance by the administration."

Dr Ng said the redevelopment of the marine police headquarters was supposed to be "a role model" of ways of revitalising a historic monument and public expectations were high.

"The delay has to be taken seriously. The Central Police Station might adopt a similar model in the future," he said.

Architect Vincent Ng Wing-shun, a former vice-president of the Hong Kong Institute of Architects and member of the Harbourfront Enhancement Committee, said compensation for the delay was necessary.

A worker at the site, who preferred to remain anonymous, said piling work had proved difficult because the ground was solid granite.

Part of the redevelopment included the controversial removal of the Tsim Sha Tsui hill to build a shopping arcade to overhang the structure.

"This site is in Tsim Sha Tsui, so everyone pays attention to it," the worker said.

"The site also has limited hours when piling can be done. The Cultural Centre, for example, may complain if construction noise is too loud."

Work on the site was now running from early morning until late at night in the hope of limiting the length of the delay.

"We were told by the developer to have it finished by July, but we don't expect it to be finished until August," the worker said.

The former marine police headquarters was built 120 years ago on a hill overlooking Victoria Harbour.

It is one of the four oldest surviving government buildings in Hong Kong.

The site had been eyed by developers since it was vacated in 1996.

Most of the buildings within the site were declared monuments under the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance.

The developer has previously angered conservationists by cutting down hundreds of mature trees and removing the hill to build the arcade.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lawmakers clash over conservation policy *
Hong Kong Standard
Tuesday, April 29, 2008

The government has approved the development of a controversial low-value ecological site at a country park as part of its nature conservation policy, the panel on environmental affairs revealed yesterday.
But lawmakers and green groups hit back, claiming the scheme did not go far enough to preserve country parks and that development should not be encouraged on green-belt land.

Sha Lo Tung is the first of 12 privately owned sites, earmarked by the government for conservation, to receive the green light for development by the Advisory Council on the Environment.

In exchange for developing an educational retreat and columbarium complex on low-value land, the owner will surrender all valuable land to the government, which will plough HK$120 million into conservation.

But Environment Secretary Edward Yau Tang-wah said there were still issues to iron out and the scheme is subject to Town Planning Board approval.

The government rejected five other applications under nature conservation policy, sparking criticism of the slow- pace and narrow scope of the scheme.

Lawmakers argued the scheme at Sha Lo Tung represented only 0.5 percent of the 12 sites identified by the government, and that a more sustainable option would be plot ratio swaps.

They said the government should not target country parks for development. Yau argued that the scheme was a sustainable option as it gave power to the landowner to conserve the land through the project.


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
Maryknoll Convent School declared a monument (with photos)

From the Gazette


----------



## hkskyline

*Back plan or mansion goes: owners' ultimatum 
Contractors ready to knock down historic Jessville*
17 May 2008
South China Morning Post

Owners of a historic mansion in Pok Fu Lam have threatened to tear it down unless the government backs their proposal to erect three multi-storey residential blocks on the site.

Ian Brownlee, planning consultant for Jessville's owners, said the hoardings were in place in preparation for demolition, but they had no definite schedule for work to start.

The 77-year-old structure, declared a proposed monument last year, was later denied monument status after the government said it had an assurance from the owners that the mansion would be kept as a residents' clubhouse.

The building was later classified by the Antiquities Advisory Board as a grade 3 listed building, which gives it no legal protection.

"We have no reason why the building can't be demolished," Mr Brownlee said. "The talks with the government have made no progress and the owners are ready to push ahead with the demolition plan."

He said the owners only wanted the government to agree to their proposal, which would enable development with a plot ratio of three, which was permitted under the outline zoning plan. "I don't know why the government does not support the proposal. We want to find out."

The owners propose to build three residential blocks of 13 to 27 storeys with 102 flats around the historic building. No extra land is needed, but the towers closest to the mansion will only be separated from it by a few metres.

A spokeswoman for the Development Bureau said the government had not received an application from the owners to demolish the mansion and had not entered any agreement with the owners on development density.

"We support an option which can achieve 'preservation-cum-development'," she said.

The Southern District Council had raised objections to the proposed scale of development and was worried the owners' rezoning proposal might have negative visual and traffic impacts.

Lawmaker Audrey Eu Yuet-mee, who chairs a Legislative Council subcommittee on the heritage status of Jessville, said it would be an administrative blunder if the mansion were torn down. "The government decided to lift the temporary monument status of the mansion. Now, the fate of the house is entirely in the hands of the owner," she said.

Legislator Patrick Lau Sau-shing, an Antiquities Advisory Board member, said the board would be "cheated" by the government if the demolition took place.

"We agreed to giving a grading to the mansion after getting reassurances from the government that it is to be preserved," he said.

The government should give the owners the right to realise the development potential of the site if the mansion could be preserved, he said.


----------



## hkth

hkth said:


> Gov't Press Release:
> Government welcomes rezoning amendments for preservation of King Yin Lei


Finally Declared! kay:

Gov't Press Release:
King Yin Lei declared a monument (with photos)

From Gov't Gazette


----------



## hkskyline

hkth said:


> Finally Declared! kay:
> 
> Gov't Press Release:
> King Yin Lei declared a monument (with photos)
> 
> From Gov't Gazette


----------



## hkskyline

*Central Police Station 
Chance for a landmark site should not be lost *
16 July 2008
South China Morning Post

The architecturally exciting transparent tower that was proposed by the Jockey Club as the centrepiece of its redevelopment of the Central Police Station site is not to be. Residents shot down the idea during the public consultation process as hindering their views and being a potential source of light pollution. It is disappointing that the project is now back to square one and the city has lost what could well have been its boldest landmark.

Hong Kong, it seems, is not yet ready for such innovation. The concerns of those living on Caine Road and elsewhere looking over the historic site are understandable. With the 168-metre scaffolding-clad structure expected to be removed from the proposal in favour of a shorter, squatter building, their harbour views will be preserved. Nonetheless, it is a pity that a "not in my backyard" mentality by so small a proportion of our population has played a part in putting paid to the design. One of the world's most recognisable buildings, the Sydney Opera House, met with similar objections during the design process. Authorities nonetheless went ahead with the project and the opera house is now synonymous with Sydney. International polls rank it among the best-known structures in the world.

All is not lost, of course. The Jockey Club has sent the project back to the same architects and in a year, as stunning an edifice could well be presented. Given that they were behind the "Bird's Nest" national stadium in Beijing, we can still hope for a great design. A different tack is also now being taken, focusing on redeveloping in a way that very much keeps the spirit of the historic site intact. The police station complex dates back to the beginning of the colonial era. The new proposal calls for the scaling back of the size of arts venues and leaving open spaces in their original context. These are wise moves, given sentiment towards greater heritage conservation in recent years. That the site is also large in area, on prime ground and in the heart of our city means that it has to be developed in a careful way.

The Jockey Club won the right to develop the site in unsatisfactory circumstances. Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen revealed the scheme and announced the club would be the developer in his policy address nine months ago. Such a lack of transparency for a project valued at HK$1.8 billion was surprising. Nonetheless, the club has since gone about the plan in as responsible a manner as could be wished for. The views of the 567 written submissions and people who visited the exhibit during the six-month consultation process have been taken into consideration. Proposed plans have been torn up and new ones ordered.

Large-scale projects are not easy to get approved in Hong Kong. Our government well knows it lacks a popular mandate to rule, so can be overly sensitive to criticism of the schemes it puts forward. Experience has shown, however, that there is a need to win community support for such projects and this involves taking consultation exercises seriously.

The redevelopment of the Central Police Station still offers the chance to put in place something special. Blending history with arts and culture is the ideal way to deal with our heritage. If done well, it could serve as a model for other historic and culturally significant places in our city. It is disappointing that the designs for the observation tower have been confined to the waste basket. The circumstances under which it happened were as they should be, though. We can only hope that what is eventually built on the site is as eye-catching.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkth

MTR Press Release:
Historic Building revitalized under MTR West Island Line Project


----------



## hkskyline

*On the history trail 
School opening access to the past*
13 December 2008
South China Morning Post

Taking a stroll around the green, historical campus of St Stephen's College on a fine day, one will probably be amazed by its natural beauty and rich cultural heritage. The 105-year-old school, located in a tranquil part of Stanley, has witnessed changes in the city from wartime to peacetime over the past century.

To principal Louise Law Yi-shu, the campus is more than just an ideal place to escape from the hurly-burly of city life. It is also a perfect site for Hongkongers, especially students, to learn more about local and world history.

She recently decided to set up a heritage trail around the school, covering an area of about 150,000 square metres, to guide people through nine historical points in the locality.

"One of the most historic constructions in the school is the main building. The hall of the building was once turned into a military hospital by the government days after the Japanese invaded into Hong Kong [during the second world war]," Dr Law said.

"When the Japanese forced their way into our school [early on Christmas Day in 1941], they killed more than 50 wounded allied soldiers."

Tam Cheung-huen, who was then the school's head of Chinese studies, was also one of the victims. His remains were later buried in the Stanley Military Cemetery, also a part of the heritage trail.

Two expatriate teachers at the school, John Gaunt and Arthur Job, who had joined the Hong Kong Volunteer Defence Corps as Japanese troops advanced on the city, also lost their lives in the war.

Job was killed in mid-December, 1941, during fighting while Gaunt was taken prisoner and died at the Shamshuipo Prisoner of War Camp on January 4, 1944.

During the occupation, from 1941 to 1945, the school was turned into an internment camp and housed about 1,000 people.

Peter Martin, an Australian now in his 70s, was one of the internees.

"When we [my family] were in the Mary quarters [part of the camp], we overlooked the jail. There were a few prisoners from Stanley camp who escaped and headed away to China. Unfortunately, the Japanese caught most of them and they brought them back, and put them in Stanley jail.

"And if you looked into Stanley jail, there used to be a big compound in the middle. There they used to maltreat them," said Mr Martin, who saw internees being shot. . "But in the camp itself, that sort of thing didn't happen."

He said the Stanley camp was "a lot more civil" than military camps, and they were allowed to study and entertain themselves.

"We used to be able to go swimming down at the beach below Stanley Fort. That was one of the good things," he said. "For the first 18 months, maybe, the children at the camp would be able to go to school."

The school was in St Stephen's hall, which is now a library.

He said that, of the four teachers he knew, three were from the camp and the other was from St Stephen's College. But classes were suspended when they ran out of paper.

"Down at the end of the hall there was a stage. They used to have plays and everything like that in camp," he recalled. "The Japanese used to come in sometimes and watch things. Other times, they didn't. They let us alone."

Carefree as it might sound, he said he felt anxious in the camp, fearing that the Japanese would kill them all if Japan lost the war.

The school's sports field was turned into a vegetable farm to provide much-needed food for the internees but Mr Martin said they still did not have enough to eat.

"I think they say you need so many hundred calories, like 1,600 calories minimum a day. I think we were down to about 700, so people lost a lot of weight. We were all skin and bone. I know when I came out of the camp, I was 31/2 stone [about 22kg]," he said. He was then about 14 years old.

Barbara Anslow, 90, a Briton who also lived in the Mary quarters during the war, recalled: "The food was always our principal talk. At least, thank God, we always had something to eat."

She said the quarters were very crowded. "But luckily, we had a small room, my mum, my two sisters and myself - and one other 'lady' . Eventually, 'she' got evicted. And it was OK. People got used to it."

"It was really like you were in a small village where most people knew everybody else and it was run very, very well by committees and our representative of internees."

Ms Anslow said she had learned a great deal from the experience.

"Before the war, English people tended to live just with English people. In the camp we mixed with lots of other nationalities and religions, and Chinese, well perhaps [those] married to English persons or something like that."

Traces of the war can also be found at the school's chapel, where there is a plaque commemorating soldiers of the Royal Artillery who died in the war and victims of the sinking of the Lisbon Maru in 1942.

The ship, with about 1,800 allied prisoners of war on board, was torpedoed by the USS Grouper off China's coast when it was heading to Japan from Hong Kong.

The Japanese gave no indication that there were prisoners aboard and the American submarine captain thought he was attacking a ship carrying only Japanese troops.

More than 800 prisoners of war died in the tragedy.

"These historical buildings are worth preserving," Dr Law said. "We have a very unique history because very few schools witnessed the second world war. Almost no school in Hong Kong was turned into an internment camp."

The school campus is now listed as a grade-two historic building, which means it is of special merit and should be selectively preserved.

"When you talk about history, most of the students say, 'I don't like history because it happened so long ago ... so it's very boring'.

"But when you tell them that history is not something which is so far away, it's something that is just next to you, you're immersed in history itself, then history comes alive, which is important."

Dr Law said that by setting up the trail and training students to act as guides, she wanted to arouse pupils' interest in history.

"It is an important education process because they understand, first of all, the significance of the various buildings and later on [they learn] to communicate with people. This is the skill of oral expression.

"Also, it develops a sense of belonging to and a sense of pride in the school," she said.

The trail will be inaugurated on Thursday and will probably be opened to the public after the Lunar New Year.

Dr Law said the trail would be open to visitors on one Saturday of every month and details would be announced on its website.

About 70 students from Form One to Form Six had been trained as guides by the school and the Antiquities and Monuments Office, and they would show groups around the campus. Student visitors would also be given worksheets as learning aids.

Dr Law said she also wanted to turn one of the five bungalows at school into a mini-museum, to exhibit the school's more precious antiques.

She had also asked students to interview the then-internees and the school's alumni whenever the chance arose.

"The purpose is to teach students that in order to study history you have to do research. When you do research you have to do it carefully. It is very rigorous. You have to collect materials - raw materials, first-hand or second-hand materials, analyse them and dig into something deeply."

As the call for heritage conservation has grown from a whisper to a roar in the community over recent years, students' awareness of the issue had increased dramatically, Dr Law said.

"People began to realise that there should be a balance between development and conservation. Change is one side of it but conservation is another side of it. Tradition and transformation - the two sides must be balanced.

"You must conserve certain parts of the past as a living testimony to what happened, which is important to the education of our students.

"The government already feels public pressure over the problem and is stepping towards the right direction, but it takes time."


----------



## hkskyline

*Slim hope for Sunbeam Theatre lease extension *
13 December 2008
South China Morning Post

The government still hopes the Sunbeam Theatre, Hong Kong's hub for Cantonese opera, will keep running even though the chance that its landlord will extend the lease again appears to be slim.

Speaking at yesterday's Legco home affairs panel meeting, Deputy Secretary for Home Affairs So Kam-shing said: "We are not giving up yet."

Mr So told the panel that the landlord and Sunbeam Theatre had not yet reached an agreement over the North Point premises, "but we hope that they can continue negotiations".

The theatre's lease expires at the end of next month, with closure expected in early February after Lunar New Year performances.

Earlier in the week, the government admitted that the Home Affairs Bureau had sent a letter to the landlord to explain the situation and expressed the hope the landlord would continue to support the Cantonese opera sector.

But Timothy Fok Tsun-ting, who represents the sports, performing arts, culture and publication functional constituency in the Legislative Council, said a lease extension did not look likely.

"I have been in contact with the landlord but it's not likely that the landlord will change its mind," Mr Fok said.

The government has proposed converting Yau Ma Tei Theatre, a grade two historic building, and the nearby Red Brick Building, a grade one historic building, into a Xiqu activity centre, as a training ground for young Cantonese opera talent and hopefully a tourist attraction. The project would include a 300-seat theatre, management offices and rehearsal rooms.

It has been estimated the project will cost HK$171 million and be completed in 2011. The government will also build a new annex building at Ko Shan Theatre for Cantonese opera performances by 2012.

Legislators expressed concern about where Cantonese opera would be shown in the years between the possible closure of the Sunbeam Theatre and the opening of the new venues.

Mr So said the government had contingency plans if the Sunbeam Theatre closed and had reserved show dates at Leisure and Cultural Services Department venues for Cantonese opera performances.


----------



## hkskyline

*Time running out for Jessville as talks with owners fail *
20 December 2008
South China Morning Post

Owners of the historic Jessville mansion in Pok Fu Lam have threatened to knock it down after a year-long negotiation with the government failed to give them economic incentives to preserve it, their consultant said.

This is the second time the owners have issued such a warning since May, when they demanded the government back their proposal to erect three multi-storey residential blocks surrounding Jessville.

The government was surprised at the news and noted it with regret, a Development Bureau spokeswoman said, adding that discussions were continuing but a consensus on the redevelopment density had yet to be reached.

Any development in Pok Fu Lam needed strong justification, and district councillors and neighbours were very sensitive towards bulky and tall buildings incompatible with the environment, she said.

"The doors for discussion with the owner remain fully open on the government side, with a view to achieving a preservation-cumdevelopment option," she said.

The owner's redevelopment proposal was scheduled to be discussed by the Town Planning Board yesterday, but the owners withdrew it after meeting government officials the day before.

"Time has run out. [The owners] may now demolish the building," the owner's planning consultant Ian Brownlee said. "It's been two years, we have had numerous meetings, but the government is still considering, still covering up what they want."

The 77-year-old structure, declared a proposed monument last year, was later denied that status after the government said it had an assurance from the owners the mansion would be kept as a residents' clubhouse allowing some public access.

It was later classified by the Antiquities Advisory Board as a grade 3 historic building, which gives it no legal protection.

The owners had proposed in two options to build three blocks of 13 to 27 storeys around Jessville. In one option, no extra land was needed but the towers closest to the mansion would only be a few metres away. In the other, the owners ask the government to allow them to extend the site to a green belt area.

Mr Brownlee said the government gave no incentives for either, but instead hinted at a reduction of the plot ratio, the formula that determines the density of the development. "The objective of finding a balance between conservation and development was lost sight of in a bureaucratic paper chase," he said.

Antiquities board member Ng Cho-nam doubted the owners' sincerity in preserving Jessville, and said the best opportunity was lost when it was deprived of monument status. Bernard Chan, appointed chairman yesterday, said he would not want to see Jessville go, but buying it out with public money would be unlikely to meet public support.

He believed a heritage trust should be set up as soon as possible to prevent a similar occurrence.

The advisory board in the future would engage the public before grading historic buildings, he continued, noting that the board's job had often fell short of public expectation.

The board, reshuffled, will see five new members: Lee Ho-yin, director of architectural conservation at Hong Kong University; Tracey Lu Lei-dan, an anthropologist at Chinese University; Billy So Kee-long, an historian at Chinese University; Anissa Chan Wong Lai-kuen, principal of St Paul's Co-educational College and Lilian Law Suk-kwan, director of the Boys' and Girls' Clubs Association.


----------



## hkskyline

*Deity's approval sought before work started on high-rise beside historic temple *
27 December 2008
South China Morning Post

Housing Department engineers not only had to overcome planning and construction problems in building a public housing estate next to a historic temple - they also had to seek permission from the resident deity.

The biggest problem was sinking deep foundations on the narrow strip of land in Kowloon City without damaging Hau Wong Temple, a Grade I historic building sited just tens of metres away.

The department had never built an estate so close to a historic monument before.

"We could not use traditional pile drivers as the vibration they caused might damage the statues inside the temple," Ir Chan Siu-tack, the department's chief structural engineer, said. "Nor could we move the statues away, as they are extremely valuable to the temple."

The solution was a 360-degree rotator, which rotates and bores into the ground simultaneously, minimising vibration and noise.

Mr Chan said the year-long foundation phase took "a little longer" than in normal building projects.

But before any of that began, the construction team sought approval from Hau Wong, the main deity of the 278-year-old temple, through a religious ceremony. Mr Chan said the Chinese temple committee that managed the temple was supportive of the project.

The estate, expected to be finished by the first half of 2010, cost about HK$224 million, of which the foundation phase accounted for about 14 per cent. The 10,000 square metre site was formerly the Tung Tau cottage area. With a steep slope taking up more than 40 per cent of the land, only one T-shaped building could be built. The 40-storey building will have 799 flats, ranging from studios to two-bedroom apartments.

With the estate next to the Chinese Christian Cemetery, Mr Chan said four flats on each floor would have a cemetery view, although planners had done their best to minimise the cemetery outlook. "We adopted the T-shape design because it blocked most of the cemetery view."

The city has been increasingly concerned about the "wall effect" - large buildings or groups of buildings blocking airflow. Mr Chan said that while the estate was taller than most of its neighbours, residents found it acceptable after much communication with the Kowloon City district council and Housing Department.

The estate was designed to fit into its surroundings, he said. For example, the facade of the building, with graphics of bamboo and Chinese traditional "lucky clouds", was a match with Hau Wong Temple.


----------



## hkskyline

*Rent subsidy may save Sunbeam Theatre *
24 December 2008
South China Morning Post

A new plan being considered by the government could save the embattled Sunbeam Theatre.

Democratic Party lawmaker Kam Nai-wai said the plan included the government paying part of the rent.

Mr Kam was speaking after a meeting yesterday with the undersecretary for home affairs, Florence Hui Hiu-fai.

"The government would consider ways to support the operation of the theatre through seeking sponsorship and appropriate subsidy schemes," the Home Affairs Bureau said.

The theatre, a centre for Cantonese opera productions, faces closure because of decreasing audiences and the likelihood of a rent rise after the current lease expires on January 31. If it closes, the last performances would be held during the Lunar New Year.

The theatre pays HK$200,000 a month in rent, while rents for nearby buildings and shopping complexes are much higher. The rate expected under a new lease was in the region of HK$400,000, Mr Kam said.

The plan would hinge entirely on the government and the property owner reaching an agreement. "If the rent is too high, the government will be unable to justify the proposed subsidy to taxpayers," Mr Kam said.

Even if the negotiations over rent failed, it would not spell the end of large-scale Cantonese opera productions. Mr Kam outlined some possible alternatives, including relocating many productions to Sha Tin and Tuen Mun town halls through "venue partnership schemes", as well as granting opera productions priority venue hiring in four other public arenas - the Tsuen Wan Town Hall, Hong Kong City Hall, Kwai Tsing Theatre and the Hong Kong Cultural Centre.

The government is also considering projects to increase the number of opera venues available. These include the HK$171 million conversion of the Yau Ma Tei Theatre and Red Brick Building into a cultural activity centre, and the construction of additional venues at the Ko Shan Theatre and in the Xiqu Centre of the West Kowloon Cultural District.

Mr Kam welcomed the ongoing consultation between the government and the theatre's landlord and he encouraged opera companies to take advantage of the alternate venues to hold productions.

"We cannot rely only on these solutions," said Mr Kam, noting that the Yau Ma Tei project was not scheduled to be completed until 2011. "The current plan is too piecemeal and it only concerns itself with the short-term future of the opera industry."


----------



## hkskyline

*Arts boss foreshadows Sunbeam Theatre deal *
1 January 2009
South China Morning Post

A deal is expected to be struck this month between the government and the owners of the Sunbeam Theatre in North Point in a plan to keep the popular Cantonese Opera venue open until an alternative is available.

The venue had faced closure because of a drastic increase in rent but the government now plans to increase subsidies to the opera groups using the theatre while negotiating a rent they can afford.

Permanent Secretary for Home Affairs Carrie Yau Tsang Ka-lai said the government could not use public money to subsidise the theatre's rent directly.

But with extra funding, the groups should be able to afford the new rent until the Xiqu Centre opens in the West Kowloon Cultural District in 2015.

The present rent is HK$200,000 a month but the landlord has been asking for HK$800,000 after the contract ends next month. A government source said earlier it estimated the market rent at HK$400,000.

Speaking at a media gathering yesterday Mrs Yau, who is involved in the negotiations, gave no details of the likely rent or planned subsidies. But she said she expected a deal to be struck with the landlord next month.

Closure of the Sunbeam Theatre next month would leave the groups without a suitable home before the West Kowloon theatre opened.

On the progress of developing the arts hub in West Kowloon, Deputy Secretary for Home Affairs Cathy Chu Man-ling said 67 candidates were vying for the post of executive director of the West Kowloon Cultural District Authority, including engineers and people from the arts sector.


----------



## hkskyline

*North Kowloon Magistracy eyed as possible opera centre 
Artists association unveils plan for Cantonese opera centre *
6 January 2009
South China Morning Post

A key Cantonese opera society has unveiled a plan to convert a historic building into a training centre and museum dedicated to the local art.

But some opera veterans said the proposed centre would never be able to replace the Sunbeam Theatre, if the renowned North Point venue were to shut down next month after the Lunar New Year holiday. The theatre is at the centre of a rent debate.

The Chinese Artists Association said it had submitted an application to turn the North Kowloon Magistracy into a cultural centre for Cantonese opera under the Development Bureau's Revitalising Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme.

The building was among the seven historic structures listed in the first phase of the scheme.

The association's chairwoman, Lisa Wang Ming-chuen, said the group's application was among the final three of the 21 submitted for the North Kowloon Magistracy. The results will be announced next month.

She said meetings had been held with the vetting committee, which was most concerned about how the proposed centre would be operated and managed. She declined to speculate on the likelihood that the association's application would be accepted, but she said it was necessary that immediate steps be taken to preserve Cantonese opera.

"Hong Kong has a more original form of Cantonese opera than what is practised on the mainland. Its development is different and incomplete because of the Cultural Revolution," Ms Wang said.

The North Kowloon Magistracy would be the ideal venue for an opera centre as Sham Shui Po was slated to become a new cultural hub, she said.

The proposed centre would have six floors and include a traditional tea house where Cantonese opera songs would be performed, a museum, an archive of Cantonese opera materials, rehearsal studios, and offices.

The top floor of the building would be transformed into a dormitory available for visiting Cantonese opera troupes or tourists. Parts of the historic building, including two former holding cells and one of the four court rooms, would be preserved.

Ms Wang said the government would provide HK$150 million to pay for renovations and HK$5 million for the first three years of operation.

"But we will still have to raise at least another HK$15 million in order to cover all the costs," she said.

Admission fees for the museum, expected to be HK$30 for adults, and rent from the dormitory, which would be HK$500 to HK$600 a night for a room for two people, would be the main sources of income, she said.

But association vice-chairman Yuen Siu-fai said the centre would not be able to replace the Sunbeam Theatre because of its history and location. He said the landlord was less concerned about raising the rent than the apparent lack of a plan for development of Cantonese opera.

The Home Affairs Bureau said Secretary for Home Affairs Tsang Tak-sing had met with the landlord and the operator of the Sunbeam Theatre last month and that the bureau hoped negotiations for a lease extension could be continued.

The lease is up at the end of this month but the landlord agreed to extend it until after the Lunar New Year. The bureau said it could consider adopting a different funding plan.


----------



## hkskyline

*Restorers of damaged historic mansion find tiles that are almost a perfect match *
5 January 2009
South China Morning Post

A makeover on the historic Mid-Levels mansion King Yin Lei on Stubbs Road began last week after a restoration expert procured tiles from a factory in Foshan similar to those torn off the building.

Experts said the new tiles were about a 90 per cent match to the originals but were darker in colour.

Government sources said all required building materials could be reproduced eventually.

"The new tiles are close to the original look, but not exactly the same," said Tang Guohua of Guangzhou University's school of architecture and urban planning. "The colour is darker because factories no longer use firewood to fire tile kilns."

Professor Tang said tile-kiln temperatures were now higher because of the fuels used to fire them, resulting in darker-coloured tiles that were more durable.

He monitored restoration work on the building on Thursday and issued instructions to workers installing the tiles on the roof after the first batch of reproduced tiles arrived from Foshan.

The restoration would require 50,000 new tiles of various types, according to a Development Bureau spokeswoman.

Professor Tang said: "Such scale of reproduction must be done by a factory on a large scale. Foshan has only two [such factories]."

The spokeswoman said the Antiquities and Monuments Office believed that all building materials for the restoration could be produced, including timber, tiles, masonry and metal components.

Professor Tang said about 90 per cent of the information needed to carry out the restoration had been gathered but it did not necessarily mean the mansion could be fully restored to its original appearance.

"It all depends on the skills of the craftsmen," he said, adding that reconstruction of the roof was just the beginning.

"The most difficult task will be making the terrazzo," he said, referring to the designs created in marble chips on walkways, floors, patios and panels.

Professor Tang added: "We are considering asking retired craftsmen to show their master skills to younger ones."

A Mrs Lee, who has lived in the neighbourhood for more than 20 years, said: "It is good to see the mansion repaired but it can never look the same. It has been a favourite place for tourists. It's unbearable to see it falling apart."

The unidentified former owner of the iconic 1930s Chinese-style mansion began stripping the roof and decorative features in September 2007. The government, criticised for its late action, declared the building a monument last July and commissioned experts to restore it. The property is now owned by the government after it swapped another piece of land nearby for the mansion and its land.

The roof will be completed in the first quarter of this year. It will be followed by the facade. The interior should be completed by next year.


----------



## hkskyline

*Grocery store to close after eight decades of community service *
21 January 2009
South China Morning Post

A grocery store that has operated in Central for more than 80 years but is closing this weekend has been commended for its contribution to the community.

Owner Kwan Moon-chiu said his dilapidated Wing Woo store at the intersection of Graham and Wellington streets had witnessed the growth and decline of grocery businesses in the city since the 1920s.

Mr Kwan, 76, said the grocery had been co-founded by his uncle and father and he had helped out at the store since he was 12.

He said he had slept at the store every night for about 20 years until he got married in 1959.

"I miss everything in the store and my regulars," he said.

Mr Kwan said his business had been at its prime when the mainland started to open up about 30 years ago. "Resources were scarce at that time. People would buy everything we sold."

But the business had declined since 1997 as supermarkets and chain grocery stores started to flourish.

When the Urban Renewal Authority asked him whether he wanted to rent the store for another year at HK$17,000 a month, Mr Kwan declined because he was hardly making a profit at the current rental of HK$10,000 a month.

The authority plans to redevelop Graham Street into Hong Kong's first "old shop street", featuring speciality shops.

Mr Kwan said all the tools and furniture at the store would be donated to the Hong Kong Museum of History for preservation.

The Conservancy Association Centre for Heritage, the Central and Western Concern Group and the SEE Network, a group dedicated to town-planning research and publication, awarded a certificate to Wing Woo yesterday in recognition of its contribution to the community.

Lee Kwong-lam, vice-chairman of the Hong Kong and Kowloon Provisions, Wine and Spirit Dealers' Association, also congratulated Mr Kwan, an old friend, on his success over so many years.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sunbeam all set for new lease of life *
Hong Kong Standard
Thursday, February 05, 2009

The landlord of the Sunbeam Theatre, the only dedicated venue for Cantonese opera in Hong Kong, has agreed to extend the lease at HK$699,000 a month rent until 2012, according to a source.

After weeks of talks between the Home Affairs Bureau and landlord Yu Tai Hing, the landlord agreed to lower by about 12.5 percent the rent it had originally sought. Yu Tai Hing had wanted a 300 percent increase to HK$800,000 a month from the current HK$200,000.

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen watched a Cantonese opera on Tuesday evening at the North Point venue.

A government source said the administration will not directly subsidize the rent. He said the Sunbeam operator is expected to raise charges for Chinese opera groups, for which the administration has been providing financial support. He expected the groups may need more funding in the future, and the government hopes to help by seeking more sponsors for Cantonese opera groups.


But he said criticisms by lawmakers and opera groups indirectly enhanced the bargaining power of the landlord instead. "It may not be easy for the landlord to find a tenant these days, and it will also cost him quite a lot if he were to renovate the building," the source said. However, a property agent said it is a win-win deal for Sunbeam and the landlord, as he believed HK$699,000 is a bit lower than the market price.

Yu Tai Hing bought the 80,000-square-foot property in 2003 for HK$162 million, aiming to transform it into a shopping mall.


----------



## hkskyline

*中區警署古蹟群倡限高*
07/02/2009

中區警署古蹟群新發展計劃受爭議，13個關注團體及民間組織聯合向城規會提申請，建議在項目加入77米（主水平基準．下同）的高度限制，以避免古蹟與新建築高度及比例不協調；另新地修訂元朗錦田下高埔村住宅發展，主要是增建7幢洋房至48幢，並大減單位平均面積逾24%至1,031方呎，單位量因而大增 200個至830個。

13個團體及組織包括中西區關注組、環保觸覺及創建香港等，認為馬會的新發展方案違反古物古蹟辦事處，指明要保存古蹟原有布局完整性的規範，馬會雖曾指會降低新建築物高度，但卻未有透露減幅，及堅持興建劇院等文化設施，故該批團體申請在大綱圖說明書，加入上層平台新建築物高度不可逾77米及保留F倉的建議。

福全街申建27層酒店
錦田項目將建48幢3層高洋房及25幢6至23層高中、低密度住宅，平均單位面積由1,358方呎減至1,031方呎。

另有兩項酒店申請，裕泰興的大角咀福全街31號，申請重建1幢27層高酒店，提供198個房間；盈信控股的旺角通菜街123、125及127號，擬重建1幢17層高酒店，提供50個房間。

地政總署修訂勾地表3幅九龍灣及觀塘商貿地的出售章程，該批地建酒店須獲規劃許可，因有關許可已獲續期至二○一三年而作修訂。


----------



## hkskyline

*NGOs want 77m height limit on Central Police Station project *
10 February 2009
South China Morning Post

An alliance of 13 NGOs has applied to the Town Planning Board for a 77-metre height restriction on the Central Police Station site.

The limit, if adopted, would mean the Jockey Club, which has undertaken to conserve the site, would have to almost halve the height of the controversial 150-metre structure it proposed in 2007.

The alliance, formed by green groups and heritage concern groups, said its proposal was based on a decision by the Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) in 2004 and on a Jockey Club architect's suggestion to respect the "open character" of the prison courtyard.

The alliance explained its proposal at a press conference yesterday.

"If the AMO considered 77 metres to be the maximum height for commercial development, it should be even more so for any development revitalised with heritage conservation first in mind," Heritage Hong Kong convenor Maggie Brooke said.

The Development Bureau said the alliance's application was "unnecessary" and a height limit would curtail design flexibility. It said the 2004 decision was made in the context of a commercial tender for redevelopment of the site, but now the Jockey Club was to conserve it on a non-profit-making basis.

Paul Zimmerman of Designing Hong Kong rejected this explanation and accused the government of double standards. He urged the public to hand in supporting comments to the Town Planning Board before February 27.

Central and Western district councillor Cheng Lai-king said she would ask the district council to support the application. Last year the Jockey Club bowed to public pressure and scrapped its plan for a 150-metre-high observation deck. It promised to reduce the height and bulk of the new structure after a six-month public consultation.

The club said yesterday its architects had only just begun to review the compound design. "As we are still in the early stages of concept design, we believe any allegation of insincere consideration of public views is unfounded," it said.

Bernard Lim Wan-fung, a member of the Antiquities Advisory Board and the Town Planning Board, said: "An arbitrary height limit would limit design flexibility, but the Jockey Club must remain sensitive to the community's concern."

He said the government should not rely solely on the Town Planning Board for design approval, as the board was not responsible for looking at a project's conservation merits.


----------



## hkth

From news.gov.hk:
Historic building revitalisation projects selected


----------



## hkskyline

*舊大埔警署撥第二批*
18/02/2009
東方日報










【 本 報 訊 】 發 展 局 昨 公 布 第 二 批 活 化 歷 史 建 築 伙 伴 計 劃 名 單 ， 當 中 包 括 首 批 未 有 批出 的 舊 大 埔 警 署 ， 活 化 歷 史 建 築 諮 詢 委 員 會 指 廿 三 份 申 請 書 均 未 達 標 ， 未 能 善 用 該面 積 達 六 千 五 百 平 方 米 ， 且 環 境 優 美 的 地 方 ， 財 務 計 劃 亦 不 可 行 。

下 期 包 括 藍 屋
舊 大 埔 警 署 共 有 廿 三 份 申 請 ， 大 部 分 建 議 用 作 營 舍 、 舉 辦 課 程 、 活 動 或 展 覽 、 辦 事處 用 途 ， 只 有 一 個 申 請 入 選 第 二 輪 甄 選 ， 但 最 終 都 落 敗 。 第 二 批 活 化 歷 史 建 築 伙 伴計 劃 還 包 括 灣 仔 藍 屋 建 築 群 、 九 龍 城 石 屋 、 沙 田 王 屋 村 古 屋 和 前 粉 嶺 裁 判 法 院 。 發展 局 局 長 林 鄭 月 娥 說 ， 雖 然 第 二 批 計 劃 要 到 年 中 保 育 條 例 完 成 後 始 正 式 發 出 邀 請 ，提 早 公 布 可 令 有 興 趣 的 機 構 早 些 開 始 構 思 。

灣 仔 藍 屋 建 築 群 已 交 由 房 屋協 會 收 購 業 權 ， 並 以 留 屋 兼 留 人 的 形 式 活 化 ， 即 住 客 可 以 選 擇 留 下 來 繼 續 居 住 。 九龍 城 石 屋 位 於 侯 王 廟 新 村 ， 該 村 在 五 十 年 代 設 有 多 個 電 影 片 場 ， 到 七 十 年 代 ， 部 分石 屋 改 變 用 途 作 工 場 ， 該 村 於 二 ○ ○ 一 年 清 拆 ， 石 屋 為 僅 存 建 築 物 。

沙 田 王 屋 村 古 屋 是 村 內 僅 存 的 清 代 建 築 ， 為 法 定 古 蹟 ， 位 於 圓 洲 角 公 園 內 。 前 粉 嶺 裁 判 法 院 建 於 一 九 六 ○ 年 ， 展 現 新 古 典 建 築 風 格 。


----------



## hkskyline

*爭北九法院八和不敵洋人政府撐粵劇齌(口翕)
汪明荃 認戇居好想喊*
18/02/2009



















首批活化歷史建築伙伴計劃結果揭盅，最具爭議的北九龍裁判法院，由美國一藝術設計學院擊敗八和會館奪得，最終更掀起一場罵戰。八和會館主席汪明荃坦言感痛心，批評政府扶持粵劇發展「得個講字」，活化歷史建築諮詢委員會主席陳智思則暗寸八和會館，「好多人申請只想有個地方用，而非保育歷史建築物。」

北九龍裁判法院共有二十二份申請，到第二輪甄選為三強之爭，最終由港人較陌生的美國薩凡納藝術設計學院脫穎而出。陳智思說：「我們並非隔山買牛，當局派了兩位同事到美國睇睇，薩凡納好多幢校舍都係歷史建築物，保育得好好，其數碼設計課程亦符合香港發展創意工業的定位。」

不排除上街作抗爭
陳智思稱不評論落選機構，但指很多申請人只想有個地方用來提供服務，出發點並非保育歷史建築物。薩凡納不用政府資助改裝北九，陳否認財雄勢大有優勢，指薩凡納各方面評分都很高。失落的汪明荃則稱，收到消息後想喊，她炮轟政府講一套做一套，口口聲聲扶持粵劇發展，但「得個講字」。她指粵劇界有迫切性開設訓練中心，不明當局何以將北九交予美國藝術學校，「點解政府將香港市民砼公帑去支持外國藝術學校？」

汪說，去年聖誕節已聽聞政府內定結果，她要求委員會公開評審準則，她又說，八和會館花了五十萬元做報告，政府曾揚言八和進入三強，如今又批評八和欠缺管治經驗及財力，令她有感「畀人擺上罎做政府花瓶」之嫌，慨嘆只是八和「戇居」。她不認為八和未有注重保育，反指委員會無細心閱讀，八和不排除上街抗爭。

舊大澳警署變酒店

舊大澳警署則由信和集團旗下的香港歷史文物保育建設有限公司活化為四星級精品酒店。陳智思表示歡迎商界以非牟利形式活化歷史建築物，但委員會也擔心被指官商勾結。香港歷史文物保育建設有限公司執行董事黃永光說，酒店房價錢參考亞洲區的精品酒店，雙人房每晚一千五百元，而天台餐廳會以大澳的鹹魚、鹹蛋和蝦醬炮製東南亞美食。

發展局局長林鄭月娥說，政府撥款四億九千萬元資助五座歷史建築物復修，及以一千一百萬元資助其中四個社會企業營運，這個計劃可提供一千個建築職位，到運作階段則會有五百多個全職及兼職職位。


----------



## hkskyline

*Nurses' quarters saved from the wrecking ball 
Hospital block passes heritage test *
16 February 2009
South China Morning Post

The 72-year-old nurses' quarters at Queen Mary Hospital have been saved from demolition after an assessment confirmed the building's heritage value.

A Hospital Authority source said the hospital had been told about the preliminary findings of the heritage assessment and was preparing conservation plans. The 1,400-bed hospital had wanted to knock down the nurses' quarters and build a trauma and cardiac centre on the site.

But the plan faced opposition from some hospital staff who said the building had historical value.

Last year the authority commissioned the Architectural Services Department to conduct a site investigation and the department hired a consultant to conduct a heritage assessment of the building. The work cost about HK$14 million.

The nursing quarters opened in December 1936, four months before the hospital's official opening. It has been used as overnight accommodation for female medical staff since the nursing school closed in 2001.

"We have been told that the quarters cannot be demolished. We have to find a new site to build the cardiac centre," the authority source said.

The source said conservation of the building would increase the burden on the hospital's budget.

"As it is the decision of the assessment and is what society wants, we accept this and we are now preparing plans on how to put the building to good use," the source said.

One possibility was to turn the building into offices but details had yet to be worked out.

The source said the hospital was looking for other sites for redevelopment but the choice was limited.

A Development Bureau spokesman said the "overall heritage value of QMH nursing quarters is still being assessed by relevant departments".

Former medical legislator Kwok Ka-ki, who has been advocating for conservation of the building, said he was glad to hear the news.

"It is a good news for everyone. Queen Mary Hospital and the nursing quarters are a living testimony of medical development in Hong Kong since the '30s. The building should be opened to the public," he said.

Dr Kwok suggested the authority recruit retired nurses to lead heritage tours for the public.

"Some of the space of the nursing quarters can hold exhibitions on medical history. It can also inspire more people to join the nursing profession," he said.

The building, constructed in 1936, is a derivative of the neoclassical style known as stripped classicism, which was favoured by the Nazis.

The old Wan Chai Police Station, built in 1932, is of the same style.


----------



## hkskyline

*Minister vows support for Cantonese opera amid row *
22 February 2009
South China Morning Post

The government has defended its support for Cantonese opera in the wake of criticism of its decision to award tenancy of the North Kowloon Magistracy historical building to an American school rather than an organisation dedicated to preserving the traditional art form.

Secretary for Home Affairs Tsang Tak-sing said the government was aiming to raise a monthly rental subsidy of up to HK$200,000 for the Sunbeam Theatre, a popular venue for Cantonese opera in North Point.

The landlord recently extended the lease for another three years but at a much higher rent.

He said that the Development Bureau had supported the Chinese Artists Association's application to turn the historic North Kowloon Magistracy into a Cantonese opera centre under the bureau's revitalising historic buildings through partnership scheme.

He also praised the work of association chairwoman Liza Wang Ming-chuen who accused the government of failing to support local arts and culture by handing the historic building to Savannah College of Art and Design, which is based in Georgia, in the United States.

"The North Kowloon Magistracy was a heritage conservation project and the scheme had its own set of standards," Mr Tsang said.

"I know that Liza did a lot of hard work for the project and she did a lot of lobbying, so it was understandable how disappointing the result was for her."

He insisted that awarding North Kowloon Magistracy to the college "did not mean that the government does not support Cantonese opera".

He said the government had been funding Cantonese opera to the tune of HK$33 million a year, including money for performances and training. The monthly rent of Sunbeam Theatre had increased from HK$208,000 to HK$698,000 under the new lease.

Mr Tsang said that the government would subsidise the theatre by HK$100,000 each month through the Arts Development Council. He said that the government would also actively seek public sponsorship for the theatre and he hoped that together with the funding from the Arts Development Council, the monthly subsidy for the theatre could reach more than HK$200,000.

Mr Tsang said Cantonese opera in Hong Kong remained commercially viable and insisted that the government had to be very careful about subsidising commercial operations.

Meanwhile, SCAD gained support from the US consulate and the vetting committee amid criticism over the college's alleged management problems.

Bernard Chan, chairman of the advisory committee on revitalisation of historic buildings, said he had received a recommendation from the consulate general of the United States praising the college's contribution to its host cities.

"The college was said to have contributed to the revitalisation of Savannah city, Georgia, showing it has a rich preservation background," he said.

The consulate's letter also said students who graduated from the college were heavily recruited by renowned film companies, including Dreamworks, Pixar and Lucasfilm.

Mr Chan also quoted an article published in The New York Times saying the college's preservation works had rejuvenated its host city.

"Savannah has benefited from a most unusual redevelopment tool - a private arts college that has invested US$30 million over two decades buying and repairing 52 downtown buildings for its own use," the article reads.


----------



## hkskyline

*Study points to importance of Central's low-rise areas *
2 March 2009
South China Morning Post

Developments above Hollywood Road, including the Central School site, should be low density to preserve the integrity of the last two low-rise districts in Central, an architectural study says.

The study, conducted by Chinese University, analysed Central's cityscape using aerial photos and identified small districts that were worthy of preservation.

"The two groups of post-war buildings in Tai Ping Shan Street and Graham Street are the last two low-rise areas to be found in Central," said Woo Pui-leng, an associate professor of the university's department of architecture, referring to tenement buildings of four-to-six storeys built after the second world war.

"Instead of forcing people to walk inside huge structures, the two areas are still full of street life with small shops and neighbourhood activities," she said, adding that Yu Lok Lane and the Staunton Street neighbourhood would soon be replaced by high-rises in renewal projects.

The development approach to areas above Hollywood Road was critical because these areas, including the former Central School site, linked the two low-rise districts.

But recent redevelopments taking place between the two areas had destroyed the integrity of the low-rise cityscape.

"The high-rises that have recently popped up have blocked the visual corridor between the two areas and people can hardly walk from Tai Ping Shan Street to Graham Street now," Dr Woo said.

She said Wing Lee Street - part of the Staunton Street redevelopment project - was the main passage through the two low-rise areas, and urged the Urban Renewal Authority to improve the connection and urban design of the project.

"Post-war tenement buildings of human scale are an endangered species in the process of extinction," said adjunct associate professor Yuet Tsang-chi, who also participated in the research, adding that they were integrated places for life and work.

An exhibition illustrating the transformation of Central is now open at the Conservancy Association Centre for Heritage and features models of the two low-rise areas.


----------



## hkskyline

*通識路路通：活化歷史建築 創造旅遊景點 *
4 March 2009
文匯報 

陳志華 香港通識教育會 

日前，政府公布首批活化歷史建築物的甄選結果。在114個申請中，以雷生春獲最多團體申請，共有30分。結果，舊大澳警署將活化為精品酒店，芳園書室將活化為旅遊及教育中心，荔枝角醫院將活化為推廣中華文化及國民教育中心，雷生春將活化為中醫藥保健中心，北九龍裁判法院就變身成藝術設計學院，美荷樓將活化成青年旅舍。發展局局長林鄭月娥指出，所有獲選計劃都能達致活化計劃的兩個目標，既可保育歷史建築，亦可創造多領域的社會效益。大家可從多角度去分析，作深入探究。 

好處：不少古蹟殘舊 活化發揮作用 

不少古蹟已十分殘舊，更停止使用多年。以荔枝角醫院為例，已停用多年。無論市民大眾或外地旅客也沒有機會進入這些建築物內，深入認識這些建築物的歷史價值。大家只可以在外觀察。這些屬於本土的歷史建築文物，應由大家分享。將來，經過活化後，大家可以有機會使用或參觀這些建築物。這些古蹟更得到保育，不致被風雨侵蝕，最終倒塌。建築物是人所建，獲得人使用，才能發揮其作用。若不活化，最終只會被遺忘及消失。 

重溫昔日情懷 

另外，每一個地方也有其本身的歷史文化，香港也不例外。香港的發展一日千里，不少珍貴的古舊建築也因發展而被迫拆卸。這些舊建築正是這個地方歷史的重要組成部分。近年，香港發展以經濟主導，歷史建築往往被犧牲掉。從天星碼頭及皇后碼頭兩次的抗爭事件，便可得知香港市民也關心歷史文化。活化舊建築正滿足市民的期望。大家可以使用或參觀這些舊建築，除了可以重溫昔日情懷，更明白香港的歷史。 

助紓緩就業不足 

經濟發展方面，在金融海嘯下，本港經濟情況難免大受影響。不少市民也面對失業、減薪的困擾。活化舊建築正好提供就業，改善經濟。活化一座建築物，首先需要建築或維修的專才協助，完成維修後，再配合建築物的新功能，又需要另一些人才。如雷生春改建為中醫藥保健中心，北九龍裁判法院就改建為藝術設計學院等，有關機構便會聘請中醫或藝術人才，有助紓緩就業不足的情況。 

建築物混合中西之美 

此外，香港是一個國際旅遊城市。不少旅客來港參觀遊玩，消閒購物。除新穎建築吸引外，歷史建築因有本地特色，成為另類賣點。香港是一個中西文化匯集的地方，不少建築也有這種特色。如荔枝角醫院表面是一座西式建築物，紅磚為外牆，屋頂卻是罕有的中式兩層瓦頂設計。這座建築物原是一座監獄，後在1938年改建為傳染病醫院及療養院。遊客參觀時，發覺本地的建築物混合了中西文化之美，既有西方的優雅，亦有東方的古典。活化這些建築，有助遊客認識過去香港的發展路。 

有助發展藝術文化 

由文化發展的角度看，不少文化團體表示缺乏地方發展，也有不少藝術團體使用土瓜灣牛棚藝術村，作為推廣藝術之用。原址前身是牛隻的中央屠宰中心，後改建成為藝術村。以「藝術公社」為例，它本身是一個民間藝術組織，在1997年7月成立。「公社」最初在石塘咀長發工業大廈設置工作室，後不斷遷徙，由北角油街藝術村到長沙灣屠房，最後遷至土瓜灣牛棚藝術村。由此可見，不少文化藝術團體實在缺乏空間發展創作及發展。活化建築有助發展藝術文化。 

有助改善政府形象 

對政府來說，活化舊建築物也是利多弊少。雖然不少舊建築物位於市區黃金地段，若拆卸後重建，庫房收益更大。不少舊建築已列入保護文物或評級建築名單中，政府不可拆卸，卻需要付出資源，作定期維修及保養。經過活化計劃，部分工作可由其他機構或團體負責，政府的負擔得以減輕。市民大眾的保育意識日益提高。活化建築有助改善政府形象，提高民望。 

爭議：粵劇團體申請落選引發批評 

不過，這次甄選結果卻引發爭議，古蹟活化計劃公布後，引起一些團體反對。其中以八和會館的反對最為激烈。八和會館會長汪明荃指出，該館曾申請北九龍裁判法院為粵劇學校，最後落選。她感到十分失望，直斥這座美好的建築物竟批給外國機構薩凡納藝術設計學院基金(香港)有限公司，令她懷疑政府扶持粵劇的決心。由此可見，這個計劃引發本地文化藝術團體和外來藝術團體之爭。政府處於其中，應如何處理？ 

結語：取得共識找到發展方向很重要 

香港是國際大都會，要不斷發展，才有競爭力，但發展之餘，舊有建築如何處理？如何取得平衡是十分重要的。大家不應只貪新忘舊，但懷舊欠創新也不可。政府、市民大眾、富豪財團、文化機構等如何取得共識，找出一個適合香港的發展方向，對市民大眾都有好處。


----------



## hkskyline

*Controversial Repulse Bay hotel plan dropped *
18 March 2009
South China Morning Post

The government has abandoned plans to turn the Seaview Building in Repulse Bay into a hotel development and will revitalise the building, the Planning Department says in a paper to be discussed by the Town Planning Board on Friday.

The original plan - rezoning the vacant, 60-year-old building as a comprehensive development area comprising a hotel, barbecue spots and restaurants - encountered strong public opposition, with the board receiving more than 900 objections during the public consultation period, including those of the Southern District Council.

Opponents feared that the beach could be privatised by the hotel development and that traffic congestion would get worse.

The Planning Department says the government will not pursue the land disposal plan and will explore ways to reuse the Seaview Building.

The Transport Department has also agreed to study the possibility of converting part of the public car park along Beach Road into a drop-off area for coaches to ease traffic congestion.

But the study will start only after the opening of a new commercial complex on the former Lido site. The site, next to the Seaview Building, used to be a low-rise commercial area for bars and boutiques. It was later redeveloped by the Emperor Group but it has remained a construction site for the past eight years.

Paul Zimmerman, a co-founder of concern group Designing Hong Kong, welcomed the government's change of plan but urged it to draw up a holistic plan for Repulse Bay.

"I am disappointed the government has not identified a body to resolve all relevant issues in Repulse Bay." He added the Lido site redevelopment should be expedited.

"The traffic on Beach Road is intolerable. It affects our quality of living," he said, referring to the disturbances caused by idling coaches and double parking along the road.

The Planning Department said some proposals to revitalise Repulse Bay- including the possibility of offering a longer lease term for the Seaview Building and upgrading adjoining public buildings managed by the Food and Environmental Hygiene Department - fell outside the board's purview and had been referred to government departments.

Southern District Council member Ronald Chan Ngok-pang said he hoped the board would accept the Planning Department's advice and reject the hotel plan.

He said at least three companies had expressed interest in running the building and turning it into a beach club and dining facilities.


----------



## hkskyline

*More incentives sought to save privately owned heritage sites *
20 March 2009
South China Morning Post

The government should give more incentives to owners of graded historic sites to prevent the King Yin Lei saga happening again, an Antiquities Advisory Board member said.

Ng Cho-nam said although the government had made a breakthrough and extended coverage to sites that were not buildings in the latest batch of graded sites, grading alone could not ensure preservation because it did not give the sites statutory protection.

"Grading is only the first step," Dr Ng said. "The government needs to continue to put in resources to protect privately owned heritage. To get to the root of the problem, the town planning policy should be changed to enable heritage owners to transfer their development rights."

There are at least two graded buildings under threat - a mansion at 64 Kennedy Road and Jessville on Pokfulam Road. The owner of the Kennedy Road site has received approval to redevelop it, while the owner of Jessville has threatened to demolish it and build residential towers.

Board chairman Bernard Chan said he was worried some privately owned heritage would be threatened and appealed to the public to keep an eye on the sites. Seventy per cent of graded buildings are privately owned.

The government has talked of a heritage trust to acquire private sites or to compensate owners for not tearing them down, but Development Bureau deputy secretary Janet Wong Wing-chen said yesterday the trust would not be set up for at least five years.

She said owners could apply for public grants to maintain their historic buildings and the existing mechanism would keep the government informed if an owner attempted to alter a building's structure or demolish it. The government could then declare the site a proposed monument and buy a year's time to negotiate with the owner.

However, if the owner did not alter the structure but defaced the building, as in the case of King Yin Lei, at 45 Stubbs Road, he could escape government attention. It was only after media reports that the government declared the mansion a proposed monument and saved it last year.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## regjeex

What does it mean? 




hkskyline said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

*History and creativity on road to revitalisation *
23 March 2009
South China Morning Post

The former police married quarters in Hollywood Road are post-war buildings linked to Hong Kong's, and the nation's, history by what lies underneath them - the ruins of the 19th century Central School that educated Sun Yat-sen, "father of modern China". They also complement the historic Central Police Station and the old Victoria Prison nearby. The buildings, too, are now a part of our past that is worth preserving. How to revitalise them for a role in the future is therefore a sensitive heritage and development issue.

The ideas of Commerce and Economic Development Secretary Rita Lau Ng Wai-lan have some appeal in this respect. As we report today, she envisages turning the old police married quarters into a home for creative industries and a showcase for the innovative ideas of young talent. Combining education and innovation would blend the old with the new. It would also complement the cultural activities envisaged for redevelopment of Central Police Station.

Expressions of interest in developing the buildings will be called for under guidelines to be set by Create Hong Kong, a new agency dedicated to developing creative industries. The government has already set up the HK$300 million CreateSmart Initiative to fund the development of creative industries outside design and film.

Mrs Lau is also in talks with the Development Bureau, which has recently leased a number of historic buildings to non-governmental groups, to identify other possible sites for creative industry clusters. If she has her way with the police married quarters buildings, this would represent something of a breakthrough.

Hong Kong's arts and design innovators have battled for recognition and government support. Given the city's history as a trading port, manufacturing centre and financial hub, this is not surprising. However, growing interest in the idea that creative industries, fine arts and cultural heritage could drive future economic growth has led to a push for change. But so far it has often amounted to more good intentions than action.

Hong Kong has lagged behind other big cities that have reinvented themselves in this way, but it can learn from them. These cities have revived moribund districts and buildings by encouraging creative talent to move in, through subsidising rents, slashing red tape and taking equity stakes in promising young enterprises.

Mrs Lau rightly recognised that education has a key role to play in developing talent for arts and creativity. A centre for creative science and technology to be set up at the Hong Kong Science Park later this year will target primary and secondary students with demonstrations of innovative applications. It is good to see these efforts to invigorate an important aspect of Hong Kong's development. Blending the history of the married police quarters with commercial creativity is a good example of revitalisation. If such a prime site can be adapted sensitively in this way, it could serve as a model of what can be done with other historic places.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong plans survey on intangible cultural heritage: report *

HONG KONG, March 21 (Xinhua) -- The Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government planned to launch a survey in the second half of 2009 to identify intangible cultural heritage that is worth preserving, local media reported Saturday.

The heritage items were expected include "the performing arts and traditional craftsmanship," local broadcast RTHK said in a news report, adding that the 18-month survey is being conducted to comply with a United Nations convention.

Hong Kong has been making a greater effort to preserve local historic sites in recent years, as public awareness of local history has been on the rise.

In a recent separate move, the local Antiquities Advisory Board released a list of 1,444 historic sites to ask for public opinions on their proposed gradings.

The sites on the list were selected from more than 8,000 potentially historic sites that has been covered in a survey since the 1990s.


----------



## hkskyline

regjeex said:


> What does it mean?


It's a list of historic monuments. The first graphic shows some Grade I historic buildings, the oldest of which are walled compounds in the New Territories from the 15th century. More recent items include City Hall (1962), Peninsula Hotel (1924-27), old Bank of China (1951), and CLP headquarters in Kowloon (1938-40).

The second graphic shows some downgraded historic buildings. For example, Shing Mun Reservoir was downgraded from grade I to II (less historic), as did some tenement houses on Shanghai Street, a block from Hong Kong's first public housing estate Shek Kip Mei, etc.


----------



## hkskyline

*Limited public access to site's historic features *
30 March 2009
South China Morning Post

Concerns have been raised over public access to various historic features of the former marine police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui, the conservation and redevelopment of which are entering the final stage.

A source close to the project said most historic architectural features were in private areas, such as hotel rooms, a restaurant, a pub and a shop.

A heritage hall of less than 200 square metres had been built to exhibit aspects of the site's 125-year history and would be open to the public.

The 11,700 square metre site, comprising the main building, a stable block and a signal tower, was granted to a subsidiary of Cheung Kong (Holdings) for 50 years in 2003. It is being redeveloped into a hotel complex and shopping mall.

Scheduled for completion last March, the site is still a job in progress. The developer obtained an occupation permit last month and, the source said, construction was complete and the hotel in the main building was under renovation.

Building plans available for public inspection show the new three-storey commercial block in front of the main building will be connected to the signal tower with a landscaped rooftop garden.

The heritage hall - 196 square metres - is on the first floor of the commercial block, with a media room, washroom and water feature.

The source said architectural features included old fireplaces, a tunnel, a gas street lamp and a stable, but most were in private areas. The fireplaces were in hotel rooms, a restaurant and a two-storey stable. The tunnel was in a shop on Canton Road.

The stable would become a pub, incorporating antique wooden doors. The gas street lamp would feature in the rooftop garden. The granite wall on Canton Road had been moved to Kowloon Park Drive.

The building plan requires the developer to open areas for the public's viewing. But neither the lease nor planning conditions specify how much public open space should be provided, or how.

"In other countries where a lot of heritage sites can be found, people might accept the privatisation of some sites, but the situation in Hong Kong is different," veteran architect Vincent Ng Wing-shun said.

"The public wants them to be more open and accessible."

Civic Party vice-chairman Albert Lai Kwong-tak said the Town Planning Board and the Lands Department had missed the opportunity to ensure there were regulations to keep the site open.

"The heritage site was packaged as a tourism project and championed by the Commerce and Economic Development Bureau," he said.

"Now the Development Bureau is in charge of revitalising monuments, which bureau should be responsible for monitoring it?"

Bernard Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, said the board would watch the project.

He hoped some hotel rooms could be opened for public appreciation when they were not in use.

Cheung Kong (Holdings) did not reply to the Post's inquiries.


----------



## hkskyline

*Time for government to address public spaces *
5 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Another dispute has flared up about access to public space inside private premises. A trendy gastro pub has been renting out the roof garden of The Pawn, a restored heritage building in Wan Chai. But the Urban Renewal Authority and the government say the roof is actually public space to which everyone should have access, not only pub patrons. The pub, however, has countered that this was not stated clearly on the lease or in the master layout plan, though it is now ready to act in a gentlemanly fashion and allow outsiders to visit.

The latest controversy is all too familiar and again points to the flawed arrangements for public-private space that officials have kept on making for commercial and residential developments. It is time to abandon this deeply flawed model, which is a recipe for disputes and does little to provide genuinely new open space for public use.

On paper, the model makes perfect sense. In return for extra gross floor areas, developers are made responsible for the costs of design and upkeep of open space inside their projects. In practice, companies have every incentive to exploit such open areas and restrict public access. That the government has to release a list of hundreds of places for public enjoyment that are tucked inside private developments shows people are too confused.

Hong Kong needs more open areas for people to relax, eat meals and play with children and pets. The government does not lack money and resources. If it is truly committed to providing a better living environment for its citizens, it should budget and pay for their building and upkeep. Some of the costs may be offset by making owners buy back or rent public areas that are hard to access or are underused.

It should be clear that merging public and private areas creates an inherent conflict of interest for developers and commercial enterprises. The temptation for them to take advantage of the arrangement for profit-making purposes is high. To address the problem, the government should adopt an economic model that allows the public to benefit from open spaces that are truly public in every sense of the word.


----------



## hkskyline

*HK to hold competition to restore Bruce Lee's home *
28 March 2009

HONG KONG (AP) - The Hong Kong government will hold a design competition to restore a former home of late martial arts legend Bruce Lee that has fallen into disrepute.

The two-story house where Lee lived in 1972-73 is currently used as a "love motel," where rooms are rented by the hour and people often carry on affairs. The owner has lobbied to convert it into a museum.

The decision to hold an open competition came late Friday after a meeting between the owner and Hong Kong's commerce and economic development secretary. Both agreed that the best design would be used as the blueprint for restoring the property, the government said.

"The competition would allow the incorporation of suitable design elements to maximize the use of space when restoring the property to its original appearance," a government spokesman said in a statement that did not elaborate on the timeframe or what the winner would get.

Lee, who died in Hong Kong in 1973 at age 32 from swelling of the brain, was born in San Francisco but grew up in Hong Kong.

His credits include "The Chinese Connection," "Enter the Dragon" and "Return of the Dragon."


----------



## hkskyline

*Officials leave historic military sites to decay Graffiti, weeds and damage by visitors mar fortifications *
13 April 2009
South China Morning Post

In the second of a series investigating the shortcomings of the city's heritage conservation, Joyce Ng looks at a category of publicly owned heritage sites that is badly in need of a plan to halt deterioration

Conservation of some military sites that helped shape the city's colonial history has been neglected although they are in the government's hands - with one turned into an outdoor gym and a haven for players of war games.

The fortifications at Devil's Peak near Yau Tong are among 10 military structures that landed on the list of graded historic sites last month.

The grade two site was a critical military point in the second world war, guarding Lei Yue Mun Gap.

The colonial government started building the fortifications in 1900, Anthony Siu Kwok-kin, a military-history researcher, said during a visit to the site with the Post. But it was unused until 1945, when the Japanese seized it for a base from which to bombard and conquer Hong Kong Island.

The site, comprising two batteries, a headquarters and a redoubt, has suffered so much damage over the years that some key features are difficult to identify.

The trench running down from the peak to the pillbox, which once served as a route for retreat, is now filled with weeds and plants.

The redoubt on the hilltop, one of the city's remaining three, has become an "outdoor gym" - with an underground bunker covered by concrete and metal poles erected on the surface by visitors for their morning exercise. Other parts have been defaced with graffiti, enclosed by a wire fence, or turned into flowerpots.

The fortifications are managed by the Lands Department. While some of the damage was caused by visitors, the pouring of concrete was done by the Home Affairs Department a few years ago.

Other military sites in government hands but without conservation include Mount Davis Battery and the Luk Keng pillboxes in the northern New Territories.

An Antiquities and Monuments Office spokeswoman said last week that conservation measures would be formulated for Devil's Peak and other military sites once proposed gradings were confirmed when public consultation ended in July.

Professor Siu, a member of the office's panel for assessing gradings, said it was time for the sites to be protected by a conservation management plan. "It's a good start that these military sites are now recognised for their historic value, but a plan is needed to educate the public."

Information boards and historic photos should be set up, and guides should be trained about the sites' history, he said. "Otherwise, people don't know what they are seeing in these relics."

Military sites in Australia and Canada were run by veterans' groups whose members acted as guides, Dr Siu said, adding the sites charged admission and were closed outside tour hours.

History researcher Ko Tim-keung said the Lei Yue Mun site told of more than the history of the second world war. "European powers scrambled for concessions from China in the late 19th century. It was against this background the British built the fort to guard its colony against Russian and French ambitions," he said.

The site could become a heritage trail like the Lei Yue Mun Barracks on the opposite shore, which had been preserved as part of the Museum of Coastal Defence, he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Ability to transfer rights vital to aid preservation, architect says *
11 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Architects say it is time to introduce a much-discussed incentive system for owners of listed buildings - which for many represent their only assets.

Transfer of development rights would be the most effective tool to help out many individual owners, the chairman of the Institute of Architects heritage and conservation committee, Eric Lee Chung-ming, said. "Mere grading of heritage without giving owners a way out is useless. Either it will speed up acquisition and demolition, or owners who don't know how to deal with their properties will just leave them to deteriorate."

A grade three townhouse in Sai Ying Pun was a case in point, he said. There was no way to save it from demolition as there was no statutory protection for graded buildings. In such a case, as with other shophouses in Central and Sham Shui Po, where the sites were small, owners should be entitled to sell the development rights to developers.

Those developers would be able to acquire these rights and transfer them to other land they held, with the historic building being kept or partially preserved depending on its heritage value. If developers owned the heritage sites themselves, they should be permitted to transfer the residual building density to other sites they owned.

The mechanism was widely used in the United States, Canada and Taiwan, in contrast to the United Kingdom and Singapore, where public or private heritage trusts were relied on to acquire buildings.

"The transfer mechanism is more suitable for our society, where private property rights are expected to be highly respected and where land has great redevelopment pressure," Mr Lee said. "Acquiring heritage blocks with public money should be a last resort."

The fact that all the city's 86 declared monuments were owned by the government reflected to some extent the absence of incentives for private conservation, he said.

The Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance was placed under review when the Home Affairs Bureau was in charge of heritage policy, which triggered a discussion on the transfer system. But the government had reservations about it because of technical problems. The Development Bureau indicated it would not review the legislation when it took over the policy. "Without legislative changes there will be no long-term heritage policy," Mr Lee said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historical building is 'floating' on a timber raft foundation *
19 April 2009
South China Morning Post

Currently the home of the Legislative Council, 8 Jackson Road, Central, housed the Supreme Court over seven decades.

The second world war interrupted that: the building was a Japanese military police headquarters between December 1941 and August 1945.

Though it has a well-preserved exterior, the foundation of the building consists of hundreds of Chinese fir tree trunks mixed with reclamation materials. The building is actually "floating" on a timber raft, according to research prepared by the Legislative Council Secretariat.

In 1978 the building was vacated after cracks were found, caused by excavation works for the MTR. It was then closed for repairs until 1984 when the Executive Council declared the exterior of the building a monument, following the signing of the Sino-British Joint Declaration for the handover of Hong Kong.

The exterior was protected under the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance, but the interior was altered many times to increase the number of courts and ancillary rooms, and then before the Legislative Council moved there in 1985.

However, some the building's distinctive internal structures have not changed, although some remain unused. For example an entrance facing Statue Square, which was originally the prisoners' entrance, has not been used since the Legislative Council moved in. Internal staircases and an internal bridge, known as the "Bridge of Sighs", was installed to connect the prisoners' receiving room and cells with courts on the first floor. It is a structure of which many, including present members of the Legislative Council and even senior barrister Sir John Swaine, were unaware.


----------



## hkskyline

1881 Heritage by *薰衣草 * from dchome :


----------



## pookgai

hkskyline said:


> 1881 Heritage by *薰衣草 * from dchome :


This looks much better than I expected. Shame that so much of it is taken over by yet more luxury brands... Does HK need more!?


----------



## spicytimothy

Very pretty. I like it.


----------



## Skybean

Looks great!


----------



## hkskyline

*Profit tipped for hotel at old police station *
29 April 2009
South China Morning Post

The boutique hotel proposed for the old Tai O Police Station is expected to generate a profit in the second year of operation, the hotel's head told lawmakers yesterday.

The police station is one of six historic buildings to be revitalised by non-governmental organisations. The Legislative Council is expected to approve funding of almost HK$65 million for the hotel's renovation this year. The project is to be completed in 2013.

Heritage Conservation Foundation executive director Daryl Ng Win-kong told legislators the hotel was expected to break even after its first year of operation and to generate an annual profit of about HK$600,000 starting from the second year.

"It's hard to recover the huge amount of renovation cost given our limited number of rooms, but we hope the operation cost can be self-sustained," said Mr Ng, an executive director of developer Sino Group.

The hotel will have nine guest rooms and a rooftop restaurant. Each room will cost about HK$1,500 to HK$2,000 a day and the occupancy rate is estimated at about 45 per cent. The annual operating cost will be about HK$4 million.

Responding to lawmakers' concerns about public access to the hotel, Mr Ng said the foundation had set up a committee including historians and district representatives to advise on taking the project forward.

Commissioner for Heritage Jack Chan Jick-chi said three heritage tours would be organised for tourists every day, and the restaurant would open certain areas to the public.

Foundation assistant general manager Una Lau said workshops would be organised for tourists interested in learning about Tai O's history and making local specialties like salted fish and glutinous rice cake. Tai O residents would be trained and paid for leading the workshops.

League of Social Democrats Lawmaker Albert Chan Wai-yip, said the foundation should improve public access by increasing the number of tours. He also said the project should not follow the example of the Marine Police Headquarters revitalisation project in Tsim Sha Tsui, a project criticised for removing greenery.


----------



## hkskyline

*葉蔭聰﹕和昌大押的真實與仿真*
4月20日 星期一 05:05

【明報專訊】和昌大押那個跟大眾「若即若離」的天台，提醒了我，有必要重新閱讀香港這個城市。

從前，在市區坐公車望向窗外，大部分空置了的老房子，很快便會消失，換來新大樓，速度之快，令人有點不真實、不實在的感覺。這是資本快速流動的空間見證，締造了全世界拆卸大樓速度最快的都會。所以，有人說，香港城市特點就是（資本）效率，就是歷史文化痕迹的消褪。有人批評Norman Foster設計的赤鱲角機場大樓太冰冷，沒有地方或歷史感，我記得當時有人為他辯護：這就是香港特色。

近年（或甚至未來），我們這個最不愛歷史的城市，終於有幸多一點歷史氣息。拆房子的速度大概不會減慢太多，但車窗外的風景還是有點不一樣，因為，一幢一幢老房子換了新裝，例如最近多人談起石硤尾的美荷樓、北九龍裁判法院與灣仔的和昌大押等等。

老房子換新裝仍有點不真實

不過，不知為何，換了新裝的老房子，仍然讓人有點不真實、不實在的感覺。

建築物剛刷過油漆，有些加了電梯（如美荷樓），也換了住客，不管是薩凡納設計學院還是青年旅舍，還是和昌大押那家叫「PAWN」的餐廳，歷史的感覺不是沒有，但總覺得怪怪的。更有趣的是，在嗅到油漆味之前，在光顧這些餐飲業與教育產業前，媒體宣傳已一擁而上。上星期在港台 節目《緣來有段故》中，我的目光跟着攝影機鏡頭，除了一睹那個我還捨不得花錢去光顧的和昌大押露台外，還讓我們神遊台山開平的騎樓，發思古之幽情。真實經驗還沒有開始，歷史真實的感覺已洶湧襲來。

真正侵襲過來的不是真實，而是仿真（simulation），是已故後現代理論大師布希亞（Jean Baudrillard）的著名觀念。在重重媒體中介覆蓋下，真實早已隱退消逝。不過，剩下的不是假象，而是無法區分真假的模仿真實，即「超真實」（hyperreality）。你即使掀去層層表象，可以看到的還是表象。和昌大押在復修前露台被封死，掀去附加物後不是還原成當舖，也不是老灣仔，而是高級餐廳的歷史主題。

不知下一代香港人會否把和昌大押與新中環 天星碼頭 混為一談？也許，我們的歷史建築還沒有糟到淪為假古董，不過，它的「真實」，既是直逼眼前的，但卻同時是離我們而去的。有人問，保下來的美荷樓成為青年旅舍後，與石硤尾、深水埗街坊有什麼關係？傳說和昌大押有一個餐廳老闆大發慈悲讓市民可以去「天台」，至於北裁呢？負責審批的活化歷史建築諮詢委員會主席陳智思 說得妙，薩凡納學院願意拿出9000萬作建築修復，香港人應該放心。保護歷史建築的工作，就讓他們去做吧！言下之意，我們管那麼多不是有點多餘麼？

布希亞的理論讀起來太宏觀，他無法回答一個問題：到底「仿真」是如何及為何做出來的？這是個大課題，換一個說法，即城市空間「主題化」（thematization）的趨勢是怎樣跑出來的呢？要解釋它，即使是香港這樣的小地方也不容易。不過，近幾年出現的幾個案例，倒讓我們看到一些端倪。

若單單看發展局這短短不足兩年的歷史，你會看到文化保育工作多少是「逼出來」的，沒有天星皇后碼頭 的抗爭，沒有利東街以至其他社區的運動，很難相信政府的回應會加快，保育工作也不會轉到林鄭月娥 主持的發展局，更不會有陳智思；如果我們接受這叫「進步」，我也無從否認。不過，這裏有一個沒有改變的事實：城市空間，不管是土地或公共建築，仍然牢牢握在政府手上。而過去的運動與抗爭，還沒有根本改變這種權力關係，例如以前的「古物監督」是民政事務局 長何志平 ，今天是林鄭月娥女士。而一切的根本，是要維持以至增進土地及地產價值或潛力（簡稱「地租」）。所以，政府不會隨意把指定古蹟的權力下放，而「活化計劃」亦只會給予政府信得過的機構（連「八和會館」也太冒險），而多年來要求城規會、市建局 的架構，甚至是古物古蹟諮詢委員會民主化，也幾乎毫無寸進。

政府框框下大搞「歷史主題」

民間批評政府勾結商賈，官員總感到很冤枉，因為，他們還是要在沒有大改的制度下辦事，不能威脅地租利益。但他們撫心自問，自己是真心回應公眾對文化保育的期望，兩種不協調的要求如何是好呢？唯一辦法是吸納、挪用積聚了幾十年對本土文化及歷史的意象，清除掉社會或社區活生生的歷史脈絡，在政府設下的框框下大搞「歷史主題」，製造仿真，而這樣也可能最容易讓製造歷史價值，來兌換成地租的增值。所以和昌大押旁有賣得很貴的嘉薈軒 ；至於最經典的莫過於利東街，當日反對拆卸重建的居民，以「啞鈴方案」，即街道兩端建高樓但保存中間唐樓，保育「喜帖街」，但遭城規會及市建局否決。可是，當市建局把房子全推倒後（原來的真實消失了），卻說要在未來的商廈旁，搞個名為「姻園」的主題購物區，這不是仿真是什麼？

未來，除迪士尼 樂園與海洋公園 ，會有大量主題式消閒娛樂（theme entertainment）；和昌大押外，有快將完工的尖沙嘴 水警總部，有接踵而來的「活化計劃」。陸續有來的歷史「超真實」，脫離在地市民的經驗，擺脫社區環境脈絡，它們錯落在仍然急速流動的香港都會，成為香港另一種風景，我無以名之，急需另一套語言去理解。

作者是嶺南大學 文化研究系助理講師


----------



## hkskyline

*歷史建築清拆圖則獲批 *
29 April 2009

【明報專訊】發展局於上月公布1444幢歷史建築評級，惟屋宇署同月已批出擬評為三級歷史建築的興漢道19號唐樓的拆卸圖則，以重建31層的住宅和會所；有學者批評，政府對二、三級歷史建築保護不力，即使已評級，部門亦無法理依據和行政手段保存歷史建築。

興漢道19號的業主滿年置業董事李德明向本報指出，暫未能透露重建計劃的日期，被問及是否知道該建築已獲評級，他表示對此沒有回應。興漢道一帶屬5至6層高的住宅，其中興漢道20號已清拆。

發展局：未發施工同意

發展局回應指出，拆卸圖則已於今年3月批出，但屋宇署至今未收到相關施工申請，暫未發出拆卸施工同意。發言人表示，古蹟辦已得悉有關拆卸及重建計劃，當落實擬定評級後，古蹟辦會通知屋宇署有關結果及制訂適切的保育措施。

屋宇署表示，當收到有關項目施工同意書的申請時，署方會諮詢古蹟辦，並會把古蹟辦的意見轉達業主。

身兼古物諮詢委員會及港大建築系文物保護課程主任的李浩然批評，有關機制無助保護已評級建築，「因為根本無法例防止已評級的建築被清拆，即使部門知道，也無任何理據反對或阻止業主重建或拆卸歷史建築」。他表示，新加坡設有保育指引保存歷史建築，若業主違反指引，政府有權拒絕批出規劃申請。

1917年興建 西環拆剩20幢

李浩然指出，雖然建於1917年的興漢道19號擬評為三級歷史建築，但其拱門、窗花、柱等皆具西方古典建築風格，其簡樸設計屬裝飾藝術派（Art Deco），「這是本港1920至1930年代的民居建築，估計西環區只拆剩約20幢」。

林鄭月娥：盼業主協商

發展局長林鄭月娥昨日在立法會發展事務委員會上指出，一及二級歷史建築名單已交予相關部門，而一級歷史建築會作古蹟「後備名單」，若面臨清拆危機便可宣布為暫定古蹟，凍結其發展，「現無看法指每幢三級歷史建築都完全不准拆，但我們也希望業主會和我們商討……希望透過經濟誘因保存」。


----------



## hkskyline

*Book celebrates Maryknoll's 80 years at heritage-listed campus *
1 May 2009
South China Morning Post

Surrounded by lush greenery, the European-styled redbrick building of Maryknoll Convent School is a famous landmark in Kowloon Tong.

Over eight decades, it has been a haven of learning for countless girls, many of whom have blossomed into movers and shakers in Hong Kong.

In celebration of the government's designation of the building as a historic monument last year, the school published a book, Forever be True - The Love and Heritage of Maryknoll, which features photographs of the school and anecdotes written by students and alumni.

Amy Ho Main-wai, the book's editor and vice-chairperson of the Maryknoll Convent School Foundation, said the book was a collaborative venture among students and alumni.

"They wrote about their unforgettable moments on campus and how their alma mater nurtured their life values," she said.

From a reminiscence by former permanent home affairs secretary Shelley Lee Lai-kuen about the assassination of John F. Kennedy to Undersecretary for Financial Services Julia Leung Fung-yee explaining how a disaster was averted by staying on campus, the anecdotes by alumni reveal the deep bond they have with their alma mater.

The 240-page book also features vintage pictures of the school. A print run of more than 2,000 copies was quickly snapped up and the second edition has just been rolled out.

School principal Josephine Lo Tsang Git-ging said they spent more than a year compiling the book.

"Our quest for old photographs took us as far as Maryknoll sisters' house in New York. We also enlisted the help of photographers who took pictures of the campus and students attending lessons today," she said. "There's also a DVD that features interviews with the sisters who have served at the school over the years."

Profile:

Maryknoll Convent School (Primary Section) (Kowloon Tong)

Year of establishment: 1925

Number of students: More than 2,000

School sponsoring body: Maryknoll Convent School Foundation

Medium of instruction: English


----------



## hkskyline

*Colleges eye government's heritage scheme to satisfy expansion needs *
6 May 2009
South China Morning Post

The Academy for Performing Arts and the Institute of Education are eyeing the government's heritage revitalisation scheme as a way of meeting their expansion needs.

Representatives from the two institutions attended a public forum held by the Development Bureau yesterday to brief interested organisations about part two of the scheme to be launched next month.

Academy associate director Philip Soden said he wanted to know about the eligibility of the institution, as a government-subsidised body, to take part in the scheme, which is aimed at NGOs. "At this stage we're not contemplating applying for any of the buildings currently on offer, but we remain interested to see what may become available in future," Mr Soden said after the forum.

An academy spokeswoman said later that the school needed more space because its Wan Chai campus was too small for its more than 4,000 full-time and part-time students.

Among its needs was a building with more headroom for its dance school and one that could readily be fitted with acoustic installations for the music school.

The academy already has an interest in built heritage, having transformed the former French Mission building Bethanie in Pok Fu Lam into a school of film and television in 2007.

Michael Robinson, Institute of Education librarian and director of its museum of education, said the institute wanted to study the feasibility of using the scheme for its off-campus expansion plan. He did not say which building it was interested in.

The scheme will soon release a second batch of heritage buildings after six historic buildings were leased to NGOs for revitalisation. Officials said at the forum they would give more help to participants in compiling a financial plan, the toughest and most poorly done part in the last round of applications.

Charles Chan Chi-kong of the Young Women's Christian Association urged officials to allow participants more time to seek professionals' help, as "we do not have in-house ones as developers or hotel operators do". The YWCA was beaten by an NGO set up by developer Sino Land in bidding for the Old Tai O Police Station.

Five historic buildings have been earmarked for the second batch, including the Blue House cluster in Wan Chai, the former Fanling Magistracy, the stone houses of Kowloon City's Hau Wong Temple New Village, Old Tai Po Police Station, and the Old House at Wong Uk Village in Sha Tin, the only declared monument to be put into the scheme.


----------



## hkskyline

*Owners raise the roof at The Pawn after reaching deal on terrace *
8 May 2009
South China Morning Post










Despite the recent wrangling about the third-floor terrace being public space, the three proprietors of The Pawn decided to host a grand private dinner at the Wan Chai venue on Wednesday night, followed by a party that spread out over the entire building, to celebrate the establishment's first anniversary.

It's been a headache for Press Room Group partners Arnold Wong (left), Paulo Pong Kin-yee and Alan Lo to sort out with the Urban Renewal Authority the legalese and operating rights of the old Johnston Road heritage building, which they have turned into a hip British pub food restaurant and bar. But Wednesday's bash was an unabashed success.

"It's all been sorted out," Mr Pong said. "It's now a sort of private-public space. It's open to the public from 9am to 6pm each day, but at night it's available for booking {hellip} Working with the government isn't easy. It's just one of those things where, because it's a heritage site, they had to have some public access space." And Mr Wong said members of the public don't always treat the space with respect. "Every day, there are these guys and old ladies who go up there to eat their lunch, and then they just toss their takeout boxes and garbage everywhere, which our staff then have to go clean up. Who does that benefit?"


----------



## hkskyline

*Five bishops reburied in `family house' *
29 May 2009
Hong Kong Standard

Five bishops who served and died in Hong Kong have been exhumed and reburied in a special crypt built at the Immaculate Conception Cathedral on Caine Road.

The cathedral had to seek special permission for the project since it is a Grade I historic building built in 1888.

The crypt was completed recently and a ceremony marking the new resting place for the five bishops was held in March, led by Bishop John Tong Hon.

The idea for the crypt had come from just-retired Cardinal Joseph Zen Ze-kiun who saw it as a symbolic move to inherit the teachings of previous generations in order to inspire future ones, said Father Thomas Law Kwok-fai, chairman of the Hong Kong Catholic Diocesan Liturgy Commission.

``It's respect to ancestors. It can also help us to inspire future actions,'' Law told Sing Tao Daily, a sister publication of The Standard.

``The cathedral is the center of the diocese. This idea is similar to the family house in Chinese tradition.''

The five bishops were Timoleone Raimondi, Dominic Pozzoni, Enrico Valtorta, Francis Hsu Chen-ping and Peter Lei Wang-kei. The remains of Bishop Lorenzo Bianchi and Cardinal John Wu Cheng-chung, who spent years serving Hong Kong, will be moved to the crypt later.

Bianchi was buried in Milan. The diocese has applied to get back a part of his remains and received a positive response, Law said.

Anna Kwong Sum-yee, an architect who assisted in designing the crypt, said the work needed approval from the Buildings Department.

She said its location was below an ancient altar, which was removed and relocated piece by piece to avoid any damage.

The cathedral is ranked eighth in the latest list of Grade I historic buildings, according to the Antiquities and Monuments Office.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bid to sell mansion parts criticised*
4 June 2009
South China Morning Post

The public should ignore an online offer to sell parts detached from the historic King Yin Lei mansion for millions of dollars, the Development Bureau says.

The internet sale was posted by a contractor hired to deface the Stubbs Road mansion two years ago. The bureau urged the contractor, Leung Tao-hang, to donate the parts to help restore the monument.

It also maintained that no public money would be spent to buy the parts. "Although recovery of the parts of the King Yin Lei may assist the comprehensive restoration works, we consider the principle and spirit of heritage conservation should not be compromised," a spokesman said.

"We strongly disagree with any public trading of those parts {hellip} as this would have an undesirable effect on our heritage work in future."

Mr Leung, who took the parts before the mansion was declared a monument, said he would soon "destroy the items in public", criticising officials for failing to take responsibility. "If they won't buy it, so be it. I'm only a small contractor, I've done my best to preserve the materials for you," he said.

He offered on the Yahoo auction website last week to sell about 100 wooden doors, window frames and screens for HK$5 million.

Yahoo cancelled his auction yesterday because he posted his mobile-phone number, which would have allowed buyers and sellers to trade offline and leave no correspondence online - a necessary measure for police to investigate transactions.

The bureau spokesman said representatives of the mansion's former owner had met Mr Leung several times but reached no agreement. He said the parts "have a relatively short history" and should not significantly affect the heritage value.


----------



## hkskyline

*Young form the vanguard in bid to save the past *
10 June 2009
The Standard

As chairman of the advisory committee on the revitalization of historic buildings, I have had to help make some difficult and controversial decisions _ like which applicant should be allowed to reuse the former North Kowloon courthouse.

Some other recent decisions were also difficult, for instance, choosing the winners of a children's art competition.

The children -divided into junior and senior age groups - were asked to paint either Liu Man Shek Tong ancestral hall in Sheung Shui or the old Central police station on Hollywood Road.

The four best paintings from each group have been made into postcards, of which about 300,000 will be sent to all 1,372 primary and secondary schools in Hong Kong.

It was a tough choosing the winners because many of our children have real talent.

We laid out hundreds of entries on the floor and on walls for judging. Some of them captured the character of the buildings through draftsmanship and attention to detail, while others interpreted the shapes and colours in eye- catching ways.

The postcards will also be posted free to local, mainland, and overseas recipients to mark National Cultural Heritage Day.

It is only in the last few years that interest in Hong Kong's heritage has caught the interest of the general community, and it is mostly young people, rather than older folk who are more keen to preserve our heritage.

Hopefully, the cards will encourage students to think a bit about our heritage and maybe inspire them to get into art.

Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

*Renovation of magistracy building to start in autumn *
13 June 2009
South China Morning Post

The renovation of the former North Kowloon Magistracy building is expected to begin in the autumn and will make as few changes as possible to the structure, says an expert with the American arts college that was awarded tenancy of the historic building.

Savannah College of Art and Design's preservation specialist Bob Dickensheets, who moved to Hong Kong two months ago, said the heritage impact assessment of the building had begun and he expected it to be completed soon. The college will open next year.

Mr Dickensheets said the assessment would lay down specifications on meeting Development Bureau requirements, and give suggestions "on ways to keep history alive". After the assessment was completed and followed by other studies, including those on engineering and fire safety, the college would be given approval to start the renovation project in October, he said.

The renovation would go through the same procedures that applied to similar projects in Hong Kong, he said, including going through the Antiquities and Monuments Office and Antiquities Advisory Board, and would be completed before the college opened.

The college has earned a reputation for conservation through restoring more than 70 historic buildings for its campuses in the United States and France.

Mr Dickensheets expected the former court building to be less complicated than work on much older buildings, adding that the building had been well maintained and was in good condition.

Despite the need to convert the building to house eight computer laboratories, 14 classrooms, three studios, a darkroom, a small workshop, gallery space, a library and administrative offices, Mr Dickensheets said as few changes as possible would be made. Items such as seats, benches and tables would be preserved, he said. When building a studio, instead of knocking down or damaging the walls, a curtain made of soundproofing materials would be placed around the walls.


----------



## hkskyline

*As China destroys its culture, Hong Kong proves that its people care
To those in power in Beijing, demolition is potency and rebuilding is glory. 
But don't assume this is a national view*
29 May 2009
The Guardian

The west's admiration for China's rush for wealth is becoming like the left's interwar praise for Stalin's Soviet Union. It is a triumph of materialism over humanity. If there is one place on earth I have long wanted to visit, it is old Kashgar, fulcrum of the silk road, Peter Fleming's "oasis of civilisation" hovering between the Pamir mountains and the Taklamakan desert. It was used for the Afghan movie The Kite Runner, Nato having rendered the real location, Kabul, too dangerous for filming. Now the old city is to be systematically demolished. The steamroller of destruction that is China's rush for wealth is claiming yet another casualty for world culture.

Reports from Beijing indicate that 65,000 houses, dating in layers back over two millennia, are decrepit and at risk from earthquakes. They will be cleared and their native Uighur inhabitants forcibly removed from the maze of alleys, mud-brick walls, courtyard houses and 40 mosques to new estates five miles from the city. Already the city walls and moat have gone. Now the old city itself is coming down, with only a zone to be rebuilt "in Uighur style" for the million tourists who visit Kashgar in search of silk road romance. They will be shown what a local official calls "an international heritage scenery".

Kashgar was deliberately omitted from Beijing's list of candidates for world heritage status. As in Tibet's Lhasa, Han Chinese are expected to replace the original Uighur citizens in the new city. The message is that minorities will not only have their political aspirations repressed but their cultural inheritance wiped out as well. The Washington Post quoted a bold Beijing architectural professor, Wu Dianting, to commend the old mud buildings of Kashgar and warn that "if they are torn down their affiliated culture is destroyed".

Western lobbyists rightly championed civil rights in China during the brief (and mostly sycophantic) period of the Olympics, to scant obvious effect. It is tempting to say that civil rights command headlines, but cultural heritage - where foreign pressure can sometimes shame a regime into caution - goes by the board. The monuments of the silk road, their oases, caravanserais, bazaars and towns, were not just memorials of old Asia but of Europe and Asia combined, a true entrepot of civilisations.

Visiting Chengdu in Sichuan in 1982, I was taken to see how the authorities were bulldozing the last remaining sector of "rice-paper houses", an ancient area of delicate overhanging properties and courts with persimmon-lined streets, kept immaculate by residents for whom house and communal street were one living space. Desperate people were frantically packing their belongings in advance of the invader.

I pathetically pleaded with my guides to stop, if only because they were destroying what would one day be a tourist jewel of the city. They seemed utterly mystified, as might Romania's dictator, Ceausescu, to pleas for the salvation of old Bucharest or, I suppose, the Greater London Council to pleas to save Covent Garden. To those in power, old is always past and new is always good. Demolition is potency and rebuilding is glory.

To prepare for the obscenity of extravagant chauvinism that is the Olympics, the Chinese promised the International Olympic Committee that they would spend $30bn redesigning an entire quarter of Beijing and build a dozen pavilions and a new thoroughfare, Jinbao Avenue. The avenue alone consumed 55 acres and evaporated the homes of 2,100 families.

According to the Geneva-based Centre on Housing Rights and Evictions, some 1.25 million people were evicted to make way for the 2008 Olympics, a devastation chronicled in Michael Meyer's moving new book, The Last Days of Old Beijing. This astonishing clearance was bigger even than Mao's extension of Tiananmen Square to create a desert of tarmac for the ritual glorification of his regime. Tony Blair viewed the Olympics in much the same light.

The common accusation from those who shrug shoulders at the overseas destruction of historic buildings is that it reflects a civilisation that does not care. Commenting on the cultural poverty of Hong Kong, the writer Jan Morris could dismiss it as a "dismally philistine colony". Chinese people are charged not only with a lack of concern for human rights but with a dismissive view of their past. They care nothing for art.

This may be true of all societies at some time in their emergence from poverty. Yet it is one thing to want one's house repaired, plumbed and electrified, quite another to see superior authority arrive with a bulldozer and architect in tow and, without a word, destroy house, neighbourhood and civic identity in one fell swoop.

I have never believed that Chinese people are any different from others in their concern for the past. Westerners just say so. Much of the campaign to draw attention to the fate of Kashgar has been led by conservationists in Beijing, whose safety I respect by not naming them. But it is noticeable that in the freer climate of Hong Kong it is Chinese who are teaching a lesson in heritage to the British who so shockingly ignored it when ruling the place.

Long ago I pleaded with such Hong Kong governors as Sir David Wilson and Lord Patten that, if they bequeathed nothing else, at least install the British law protecting historic buildings without compensation. Each told me that there was no point. The Chinese cared only for money and would overturn any such designation for corrupt profit.

Two weeks ago I visited heritage sites in Hong Kong now being meticulously protected by the local Chinese government - including such relics of British rule as the central prison, the Tai O police station and Kowloon magistrates court. Old shop-houses and early council flats are being restored for new uses. The dynamic development secretary, Connie Lam, has heritage in her official title and declares emphatically that heritage, tourism and development are of the same coin. Where in Britain will you see that?

Most remarkable is the central police station, a great colonial survival left derelict and doomed by Britain. This rambling warren of barracks, cells, prisons and courtyards lies in the shadow of mighty skyscrapers as if abandoned overnight. Giant woks lie idle in the kitchens. Rows of plastic scissors adorn the wall in the women's prison workshop. Racks mourn for their rifles, stables for their horses. Trees still shade the parade ground.

The council houses are to be youth hostels, and Kowloon magistracy an American college. Plans are afoot to reopen the central police station as possibly a museum, hotel or apartments. What the British would have demolished, as they tore down the Victoria Barracks and the Repulse Bay Hotel, the Chinese are trying to save.

Sensitivity to the past is not some western foible, nor is it a barrier to economic growth. It is a response to what should be the civilising force of wealth and, in a leisure economy, a source of further wealth. Thousands of Hong Kong people demonstrated against the demolition of the old Star ferry terminal. They can be sure to support the saving of what few relics of the colonial past remain. It is not the right culture these places need, just the right politics.


----------



## hkskyline

* Saving heritage buildings requires mix of solutions *
17 June 2009
South China Morning Post

As Hong Kong's streetscape and characteristic buildings get swallowed up by concrete and glass, some people are looking for ways to preserve the city's cultural heritage.

The government maintains a list of hundreds of "graded" heritage buildings in three classifications, although only a few (those that are declared "monuments" or "proposed monuments") are actually protected.

Grade 1 heritage buildings may be declared "proposed monuments" on an emergency basis to prevent irreparable destruction, and the government has taken this step for the King Yin Lei Mansion on Stubbs Road. But it is not required to protect every graded building that is threatened with destruction.

When monument or proposed monument status is conferred on a site, a compensation process begins and the government will generally become responsible for the monument's upkeep. This naturally dampens its enthusiasm to award monument status.

The government also has to find a use for the buildings it protects and preservationists must acknowledge that there is a limit to the number of small museums and organisations that can be housed in old buildings in a relatively unrenovated state. Many heritage buildings can be best protected, at least in part, by remaining in private hands and incorporating changes that preserve key features.

One solution is to require current owners to preserve graded heritage buildings to preservation standards to be set by the government. But many owners are not wealthy, and it seems unfair to ask them to bear the whole financial burden of cultural preservation for the benefit of all of us.

Other cities have found a way to preserve historic buildings by selling "air rights" without spending huge enormous public funds or depriving owners of substantially all the development value in their property.

There are lessons for Hong Kong in this practice, but it has to be adapted to the city's peculiar real estate framework.

The idea of selling "air rights" comes from a Roman concept that "to whoever owns the land shall belong the earth to its centre and up to the heavens".

The principle has been limited in modern legal systems. Often, the state retains the right to all minerals underground, as in China. Similarly, so that airplanes are not "trespassing" as they pass over every house, most governments have appropriated to themselves all aviation rights.

Height restrictions in zoning laws also cut into the ancient concept of land ownership, and common law courts, including those in Hong Kong, have held that imposing height restrictions does not require governments to pay compensation unless the property owner is deprived of substantially all use value of his property.

Railways in the United States first noticed the value of the airspace over their land. They sold rights to build buildings over railway tracks - most infamously to New Yorkers, the PanAm Building (now the Metlife Building) that was built next to Grand Central Station and "ruined" the vista up Park Avenue.

Later, the imposition of height restrictions in zoning laws stimulated the expansion of the "selling air" concept into a heritage preservation tool: local governments allowed owners of recognised heritage buildings to sell their "rights" to build up to the maximum height restriction to the developers of neighbourhood buildings who would then be given a height-restriction variance and be permitted to build higher than the zoning plan would otherwise have allowed.

As part of the transaction, the owner of the heritage building is required to preserve it, either by the terms of a heritage preservation law or by special covenants.

Funds from selling development rights both compensate the owner for forgoing a development opportunity and finance the owner's restoration or preservation obligations. The development rights can only be sold once, but this is considered fair as future owners will buy knowing that there is no development potential and will price the transaction accordingly.

Clearly, the existence of transferable air rights is closely connected to height restrictions in zoning plans. The concept makes no sense where building heights are unrestricted, as a developer will not pay for "air" it already owns.

A second requirement is a heritage preservation law. The ability to transfer air rights must be closely tied to preservation undertakings: the object will be defeated if the owner is permitted to sell the air rights then goes ahead and damages or replaces the heritage building.

Hong Kong increasingly has zoning plans with height restrictions. It does not, however, have the second necessary component: a heritage preservation law that protects all graded buildings and establishes processes for allowing necessary modifications to them.

Because of Hong Kong's land-use system, owners of heritage buildings may not have "air rights" (or other "rights" to develop), so the government will have to take steps to create them.

A fair system may award a minimum "air right" to every building that is given heritage status, perhaps allocating more rights to higher-graded heritage buildings. In Hong Kong, the nearest equivalent to an "air right" is a right to develop a certain amount of gross floor area.

The other piece of the puzzle is that developers have to buy the development rights and the government has to issue variances from development restrictions on non-heritage lots to allow them to use the rights. The idea of granting developers "excess gross floor area" in exchange for creating social benefits is not new to Hong Kong.

The model that has been used for "green building features" and "public areas", whereby a developer who undertakes to provide these features is awarded additional gross floor area can be adapted to preservation. Here, however, the developer will be required to buy the excess gross floor area instead of obtaining it for free, and the money will compensate owners of heritage buildings for preserving their buildings and forgoing redevelopment.

Clearly, this model, although self-funding, is not without public cost. The government must forgo the revenue it can achieve by selling the development rights itself. But if preservation of our heritage is a public good, it is appropriate that the cost be shared among all of us.

Next week's continuation of this two-part article considers how to make this solution to Hong Kong's preservation conundrum work for all stakeholders. 

Fiona Connell is a consultant of Minter Ellison Lawyers


----------



## hkskyline

*US arts college eager to hire locals American institution seeks to employ Hongkongers on staff of 60 *
13 June 2009
South China Morning Post

The American arts college awarded tenancy of the historic North Kowloon Magistracy says it hopes to recruit local teaching and administrative staff for the opening of its first Asian branch next autumn.

Savannah College of Art and Design, which will convert the historic building into a campus for its Hong Kong branch, will begin with about 60 staff members, including 25 faculty members, college senior management said.

Savannah chief academic officer Tom Fischer said recruitment of teaching staff had not yet begun, but faculty members at campuses in Savannah and Atlanta in the US, and Lacoste in the south of France had expressed overwhelming interest in teaching in Hong Kong.

"Hong Kong is a great attraction because everyone knows that Hong Kong is looking into developing a creative economy," Mr Fischer said, adding that many teaching staff members had previously worked in Hong Kong and hoped to return.

Mr Fischer said that once the curriculum was approved by the Education and Manpower Bureau, the college would officially begin a search for teaching staff, and it was hoped some would be found in Hong Kong.

He said the Hong Kong curriculum would match those at other campuses. He said cultural factors would be important and that staff with Asian backgrounds, particularly those with a good knowledge of Hong Kong, would be welcome.

Savannah executive director of strategic initiatives John Rowan said a ratio between local and overseas staff members had yet to be set, but he hoped there would be as many Hong Kong members of staff as possible.

During its first year, the Savannah College of Art and Design will offer eight majors: animation; advertising design; graphic design; illustration; interactive design and game development; motion media design; photography; and visual effects. The college will also offer sound design as a minor.

Mr Fischer said recruitment of students had not begun, but he expected the numbers would be relatively small, with class sizes no larger than 20. He was confident that the college would attract students from throughout the region as the majority of the college's international students, accounting for more than 20 per cent of its graduate programmes, were north Asians.

He expected that other than traditional courses such as graphic design, digital media-related courses would be popular.

"The future of animation and film is not in Hollywood but here," Mr Fischer said, adding it was hoped that such courses would prepare students to enter the movie industry.

He said students' works were promoted through events such as the college's first community photo exhibition, Silver & Ink, of creations from the past academic year, which would end at the Jockey Club Creative Arts Centre in Shek Kip Mei on June 21.

Overseas students will have to rent their own accommodation rather than live on campus during the first years of the Hong Kong college. Mr Rowan said the college would help students find budget apartments if required.

Future possibilities included collaboration with nearby Mei Ho House, which could become a Youth Hostels Association lodging under the revitalisation scheme. But nothing had been decided.

The awarding of a historic building to a foreign institute stirred controversy when the news was announced in February.

Mr Rowan said that since the college had registered as a non-profit-making NGO, its operation would be monitored just like other non-governmental organisations. Tuition fees at the college would be US$27,000.


----------



## hkskyline

*Concern at delays, changes to project on historic site 
District council, antiquities board kept in dark on progress*
14 April 2009
South China Morning Post

In the third of a series investigating the shortcomings of the city's heritage preservation, Joyce Ng checks progress on a historic site controversially granted in 2005 to a private organisation, which has been criticised for delays and a lack of transparency

The community remains in the dark about progress on refurbishing the remnants of Victoria Barracks, a half-year after it was supposed to have opened and about six months before the revised opening date.

Critics say the situation of the former explosives magazine site in Admiralty shows that standard measures are needed to monitor heritage sites handed over to private bodies for long-term use.

The grade-one-listed building was granted without a tender procedure to the Asia Society Hong Kong Centre in 2005 for 21 years to develop a museum, lecture hall and performance venue.

The land lease required it to open in September last year, but the centre won permission to postpone the opening to September this year.

Although work has started, the master layout plan is not yet available for public inspection because it was amended by the society late last year and is awaiting approval by the Lands Department. Even antiquities advisers and the local district council are in the dark.

A department spokeswoman said it would continue to monitor construction progress, and might consider a further extension if work progress was satisfactory. It would not penalise the non-governmental organisation for the delay.

In reply to questions from the Post, the centre's interim executive director, Lo Li-ping, said the delay was due to major design changes.

These included modifications to a footbridge to preserve a green belt and a population of bats, and a decision to place mechanical equipment underground to preserve buildings. Termites and the discovery of four cannons added to the workload.

She said a consultation group would be formed closer to the soft opening in the third or fourth quarter of this year. It would meet the Central and Western district council annually to advise on public participation in activities at the centre.

The government was criticised for lacking transparency when it handed over the 7,800 square metre site - on Justice Drive, near the British consulate - to the society for HK$1,000.

Antiquities Advisory Board member Ng Cho-nam said the board had been told nothing about progress since the site was granted.

"The government has the duty to inform us, and there should be plans to show us how they changed the plan," Dr Ng said.

Members of the Central and Western district council also complain they have not heard details of any changes.

"I wonder why it has not opened and how the building plan has been changed. They need to talk to us," council vice-chairman Stephen Chan Chit-kwai said.

Councillor and lawmaker Kam Nai-wai, of the Democratic Party, said the government, when granting heritage sites for more than 10 years, should require annual financial and conservation reports, and a management committee, to ensure projects were properly monitored.

Civic Party leader Audrey Eu Yuet-mee said the government should lay down all conditions in the lease, including an enforcement procedure for delays.

Public heritage sites allocated on a long-term basis or due to be allocated soon include Haw Par Mansion for a wine business; the King Yin Lei mansion in Stubbs Road for a commercial venture; the former police married quarters on Hollywood Road for creative industries; and the Central Police Station compound, already handed over to the Jockey Club.

The Asia Society was founded in the United States in 1956 to bridge American and Asian culture. It has extensive international connections with political and business figures, with Hang Lung Group chairman Ronnie Chan Chi-chung as vice-chairman of its board.


----------



## hkskyline

*Opinion : Tsang has selective memory when it comes to heritage sites * 
8 July 2009
South China Morning Post

In a speech last month at the Foreign Correspondents' Club, Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen said that, as a child, historic parts of Central had been his "backyard" playground.

He omitted to mention that this backyard is vanishing.

Mr Tsang talked fondly about the Hollywood Road police quarters and Central Police Station, but made no mention of Graham Street Market and Staunton Street, historic pockets of old Central which now face the Urban Renewal Authority's wrecking ball. These old neighbourhoods will become high-rise towers and fake old streets. And what about the Star Ferry clock tower, so widely loved by Hong Kong people? It was destroyed on the chief executive's orders 2½ years ago.

When asked by John Batten, a convener of the Central and Western Concern Group, why these places cannot be saved, Mr Tsang said they had to be redeveloped and revitalised.

The Graham Street Market has been extremely vibrant, affected only by the URA's property resumption which took away the residents who used to be the market's key customers. The market continues to serve many people who live in the surrounding areas and those who shop after work in Central. But Mr Tsang does not feel there is a problem when he approves a plan for four gigantic towers to be built on top of the market.

Historic parts of the city need special care so their original flavour and ambience are preserved. A conservation project requires sensitivity on the part of those in charge to preserve the soul of the place. Unfortunately, our government still has not managed to grasp this.

A price tag is put on every possible space in our city. When the government and the URA talk about their redevelopment projects, it is how much they will earn that matters. Look at the Lee Tung Street project ("HK$6b bid wins Wedding Card St", June 24).

I strongly believe there is a better solution for regenerating our historic areas. Many concerned members of the public have spoken and it is time for our government to listen and stop the destruction.

Katty Law, Central


----------



## hkskyline

*London school has designs on Hong Kong *
29 June 2009
The Standard

Renowned London design school Central Saint Martins College of Art and Design will introduce courses in Hong Kong soon, Secretary for Commerce and Economic development Rita Lau Ng Wai-lan said.

Head of School Jane Rapley introduced Lau to the school when she visited London over the weekend to get ideas about developing local creative industries.

``It is essential for artists and designers to have some business sense,'' she told Sing Tao Daily, the sister paper of The Standard.

The school will introduce financial and management master's degree courses in cooperation with the Hong Kong Polytechnic University.

Fashion designers Paul Smith, John Galliano, Stella McCartney, Katharine Hamnett went there.

Lau said Hong Kong can take pride in its initiatives to house creative industries in historic buildings like the Central Police Station Complex and other old industrial buildings.

Lau also visited the high-end Borough Market, which sells fine foods from around the world.

The market is run by a non- government body in buildings which were designed in 1851.

She also visited Channel 4, a TV station which promotes art.

Meanwhile, Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen defended the government's role in promoting what he called six priority industries.

These include creative, educational, medical and environmental fields.

Tsang said a new mindset, approach and a coherent strategy are needed to tackle obstacles that may hinder the development of these industries.


----------



## hkskyline

*New venues mulled for Sunbeam *
9 July 2009
The Standard

A community hall in North Point may be considered as a venue for Cantonese opera performances once the Sunbeam Theatre closes.

The suggestion came as the Legco home affairs panel urged the government to preserve the theater, given its history and role in the development of Cantonese opera.

A Home Affairs Bureau spokeswoman said the authorities had been actively considering alternative venues after the landlord of the Sunbeam premises said he would not sell the property or renew the lease beyond February 2012.

Also under consideration is Chan Shu Kui Community Hall in North Point and a basketball court next to it.

Chan Shu Kui would be acceptable so long as it undergoes some renovations, said Ting Yu, Cantonese Opera Academy of Hong Kong chief executive. ``Cantonese opera troupes may not be rich enough to buy and preserve the Sunbeam Theatre but we also realize some may have reservations on using public money to buy it.''

Despite facilities being available at Ko Shan Theatre and the future West Kowloon Cultural District, Ting said it was necessary to have a Cantonese opera theater on Hong Kong island.

Eastern District Councillor Christopher Chung Shu-kun, a member of the Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong, had reservations about preserving the theater. ``I doubt the intention of lawmakers who made such suggestions. It's public money. The theatre only has 37 years of history. Why didn't we preserve Lee Theatre if there are heritage considerations?''

The Democratic Party's Kam Nai-wai, a home affairs panel member, said the government could earn revenue by ``leasing part of the premises'' if it did buy the theater.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic buildings consultation to end on July 31 *
Friday, July 10, 2009
Government Press Release

The public consultation on the proposed gradings of the 1,444 historic buildings will end on July 31.

A spokesman for the Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) today (July 10) urged people to take this opportunity to submit their views on the proposed gradings or provide additional information in relation to any of the historic buildings.

The public consultation started when the list of 1,444 historic buildings was announced on March 19. Consultation sessions with the 18 District Councils organised by the Antiquities Advisory Board (AAB) started in June and the AAB has so far met 12 District Councils to collect their views. Another two consultation sessions for the remaining six District Councils will be held in the coming two weeks.

The Antiquities and Monuments Office has received about 250 public submissions on the 1,444 buildings.

"After a preliminary vetting of the submissions and enquiries collected, the Antiquities and Monuments Office will have the information referred to the Expert Panel, which was formed in 2005 to undertake an in-depth assessment of the heritage value of the historic buildings, for review. There is the possibility that grading adjustments and addition of new buildings to the list will be made," the spokesman said.

He said the AAB expected to finalise the grading exercise by the end of this year.

The list of the 1,444 historic buildings along with their photos, brief introductions and assessments are now available on AMO's website at www.amo.gov.hk for public access. Those who wish to access detailed information of these buildings are welcome to approach the Hong Kong Heritage Discovery Centre by calling 2208 4400 to make their requests.


----------



## hkskyline

Marine Police HQ Restoration - by *horry88* from dchome :


----------



## _00_deathscar

Gorgeous.

Are they still planning to convert it into a hotel?


----------



## hkskyline

*Common good: in praise of the urban landscape *
14 July 2009
SCMP

The brown leather Chesterfield sits incongruously amid the parked buses, concrete paving and grey metal railings at the Tai Hang bus terminus. In the afternoon heat, a cat stretches over the length of the sofa but after sunset it is where bus drivers and passers-by sit and relax.

This kind of improvised street furniture is what arts writer and heritage activist John Batten calls vernacular or "nonchalant" art, an umbrella term for the everyday objects, street life and informal interventions in public spaces that are close to the heart of this city's character.

"Hong Kong is a place that's open to free expression, which is reflected in the clutter of our public spaces, our footbridges and ferry forecourts," says Batten. "All of these bits of vernacular art and architecture are part of who we are. People overlook [such] simple things. But if you take them away, what are you left with?"

This Saturday, in an attempt to raise awareness about the importance of these "bits of urban vernacular", Batten will explore the unique aesthetic of the city's public spaces with "Hong Kong's Street Art: Signage, Advertising, Architecture and Public Space", a lecture that forms part of the University of Hong Kong's Summer Institute in the Arts and Humanities.

As commonplace as market stalls, street art and drying laundry might seem, Batten says they reflect and define Hong Kong's urban identity. Once you start looking, you see it everywhere, he says, and people have made slight adjustments to the environment to benefit others.

"Where I live [in Sheung Wan] there's a long staircase and old people are exhausted when they get to the top. So over the years they've put chairs on the staircase, and they shave down the legs so that the chairs can sit straight on the slope," says Batten. Such impromptu interventions in public spaces are common here, he says. Photographer Tse Ming-chong, whose work often deals with the urban landscape, agrees that Hongkongers have a particularly close relationship with the city's public spaces, something he has often captured in his images.

"Because there are so many people living here and houses are small, I see a lot of people converting public space into their own private space," he says.

"People are doing intimate things in public spaces. When you put a chair in a public area, that converts it into a more private environment, which leads to closer relationships than you would expect in public. That's one very strong aspect of life in Hong Kong, especially compared to Europe or the US."

Adapted from a slide show that he often shows as a guest lecturer to students at the Hong Kong Art School, Batten's presentation at the University of Hong Kong focuses on everything from pawn shop signs to graffiti.

Batten says much of Hong Kong's vernacular art has emerged from the way that people have adapted to the city's "often brutal" landscape.

Residents and shop owners on the treeless streets of Sheung Wan and Sai Ying Pun, for instance, compensate for the lack of greenery by putting their own potted plants on the pavement.

Throughout the city, barbers, watch repairmen and booksellers work out of tiny stalls in alleyways. Pointing to a photo of a doorway in the Wan Chai street market that has been transformed into a makeshift fruit stand, Batten says: "You can do whatever you like on these streets. There's no one to stop you." (However, that freedom was challenged yesterday when French graffiti artist Zevs was arrested after "liquidating" a dripping Chanel logo on the facade of the frontage of Chater House's Armani store.)

Another photo shows a produce stand erected in front of an old shop shutter on which laundry is drying. "There's a certain casualness. I love that. There's a beauty there, in the patina on the old folding doors, the baskets of produce."

But it's more than just unconventional beauty - it's an expression of local culture. Graffiti, stickers and stencils are ways that people engage with their environment, says Batten, who points to the lanes around Times Square as being a particularly fertile ground for street art.

Along with paste-ups from prolific artists such as Start from Zero, there are poignant political messages such as the stencil drawing of tanks, accompanied by lyrics from a pop song - "

"This is our heritage," says Howard Chan Pui-hoe, art curator of the Community Museum Project, a non-profit organisation that documents the visual culture of Hong Kong's public life.

"People always find a way to get around all the rules and regulations of public spaces. For example, [in old areas], craftsmen use part of the pavement for their work. Normally, there's a kind of silent agreement between them and the people who use the rest of the pavement. But we don't see this kind of thing happening in newly built housing estates.

"Right now, public space is overregulated. It's being gentrified to an extreme extent."

Indeed, as much as Batten hopes to draw attention to the art of the everyday he worries that many urban renewal projects and property developments neglect the street life that gives Hong Kong its character.

"When a property developer takes over a block of land, they're usually doing something with a podium, where people walk around three or four storeys above street level," he says.

"On the ground level, it becomes a very controlled environment. Now there's just one owner, rather than many owners and individual shops. Suddenly there's nothing there. You'll see security guards and signs saying 'Do not poster'. The consolidation of property in Hong Kong is leading to a degradation of the visual streetscape. We're losing our ground-level happiness."

Chinese-American playwright David Henry Hwang, currently working on a Broadway musical about the life of Bruce Lee, opened the event yesterday with a lecture on interculturalism, identity and the world's perception of the mainland and Chinese men.

Musical highlights include anime theme songs by a Japanese girl group, a performance by the Pembroke College Chapel Choir and a guqin recital.

Live jazz performances will be held every Tuesday evening in HKU's Global Lounge, while traditional Chinese and Korean music will be performed every Wednesday afternoon in the T.T. Tsui Gallery. To round things off in a suitably global manner,

"Cross-Rhythms" will feature a mixture of local and international percussion masters playing Korean, African and fusion music.

Admission is free to all events, but advance registration is required for most.


----------



## hkskyline

1881 Heritage 
May 1


----------



## hkskyline

*新焦點：卡地亞進駐 1881 Heritage *
20 July 2009
文匯報 (香港)

近年，香港的保育議題甚為人關注，最好能在保留古建築物的同時，也達到一定的經濟效益。位於尖沙咀廣東道的1881 Heritage，前身是水警總部，現今已活化為消閒購物的地方，並由多個著名品牌進駐，包括舉世知名的珠寶與腕錶品牌卡地亞。

新店是品牌在港的第9間精品店，雙層複式空間的總面積達720平方米，為中、港、澳面積最大的一間。走進店內，已被店內的氣派及裝潢所吸引，以銅色概念為設計精髓，配合木製的專櫃與水晶燈，感受既舒服也奢華。店內明顯地劃分了多個區域，包括珠寶、腕錶、婚戒及配飾四個展示區，最令人印象深刻的，是浪漫婚戒區，多款珍貴的首飾及婚戒，閃爍地呈現在眼前，配合柔和珍珠白的裝潢及花飾裝置，讓人感受到婚禮的神聖與莊嚴。附近有一螺旋形的樓梯，上達就是售後服務區，由經驗豐富的腕錶師父駐店，萬一有任何修改及遇到機件上的問題，都可快速地獲得維修服務，當然少不得是私人會客區，讓尊貴的顧客有私人的空間，安心選購配襯合適自己的首飾。

卡地亞也帶來09秋冬多款的配飾及精品系列，對於女士們來說，卡地亞的Marcello手袋是因應客人的要求而訂造，今季加入多款驚喜的物料與款式，感覺全新。例如蟒蛇皮配以奶白色小牛皮飾邊的大型手袋、白色小羊皮及長皮毛打造，配以蟒蛇皮手把及飾邊的獨特款手袋，工藝精緻且考究。

男裝首選Pasha皮具系列，今季男裝流行淺啡或駱駝色。卡地亞這系列以駝色柔軟皮革原塊剪裁，並用摺紋熱壓的工藝，以及馬具縫紉細節，看似簡約的公事包，只要看細節及一些紋理就能發現工藝精湛。同系列還有記事簿、日記簿、皮夾和卡片套，均以駝色小牛皮或鱷魚皮打造。

地址：尖沙咀廣東道2號A，1881，G06號舖


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage site diggings turn up skeletons 
It's not all about cash for one property agent*
22 July 2009
South China Morning Post

Heritage 1881, the retail and hotel complex built on the site of the former historic Marine Police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui has begun attracting a growing number of retailers of upmarket luxury brands to its halls.

But what is left of the "heritage" in Heritage 1881 is open to some question, says Ah Pak.

The redevelopment project triggered strong disapproval from conservationists a few years ago when it emerged that the winning developer, Cheung Kong (Holdings), would level the Tsim Sha Tsui hill and remove several mature trees on the site to build a shopping arcade.

In addition, some of those historic properties that survived were to be occupied by tenants who would have the right to decide whether to allow public visits.

Could the "heritage" value of the site have been better preserved?

Yes, Ah Pak has learned. It seems that Sino Land won top marks in the design category from the government for its proposed development that would have preserved the hill and the trees and left the 120-year-old harbour police headquarters almost as it was.

However, Hong Kong residents had no inkling of the proposal, which never saw the light of day after Cheung Kong gave a bigger lump sum to the government for approval of its project.

Cheung Kong paid HK$325.8 million for a 50-year land grant in May 2003. What motive pops into your mind when you hear that someone has chosen to be a property agent?


----------



## hkskyline

*University may lose historic buildings 
HK$21.7m renovation won international award *
9 October 2009
South China Morning Post

Baptist University may have to move next year out of a colonial military building for which it has just won an international heritage conservation award after a HK$21.7 million renovation.

The government has proposed to downgrade the former Royal Air Force Officers' Mess in Kowloon Bay from grade one to two in its review of heritage sites, and may require the university to vacate the building when its lease expires next year.

The university, which has used the building for the past four years to house its academy of visual arts, won an honourable mention in the 2009 Unesco Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards for cultural heritage conservation.

The Unesco jury said the project set a noteworthy model for recycling obsolete public buildings.

"[The university] has transformed an abandoned colonial heritage landmark into a vibrant university space, making optimal use of the spacious interior spaces and enlivening them with student activities," the jury said.

The visual arts academy is due to move to a new building in Kowloon Tong when it is completed next year.

But the university hopes to keep the historic site for its arts outreach programme and housing extra arts classes needed under the new 3+3+4 education system.

A spokeswoman for the Government Property Agency said it was consulting the Education Bureau and other departments about the institution's application for a new lease.

Lam Long-chau, director of the university's estates office, said the site was a cradle for nurturing arts talent and a base for the university to promote arts.

"We do hope we have a chance to stay and contribute to the community," Lam said.

The college has been opened to the public with guided tours and art workshops.

The project was among 12 winners from the region, including the mainland, Australia, Pakistan and South Korea. It was Hong Kong's only entry in the competition, which received 48 entries from 14 areas.

The officer's mess and the annex, hidden on a wooded slope and built in 1934, were part of the RAF base at Kai Tak. The flat-roofed, two-storey building features colonnaded verandahs typical of colonial buildings in Southeast Asia, built to adapt to the sub-tropical weather.

The university won the lease for the 3,500-square-metre site in 2005 in a government bidding exercise and converted it with funds from the University Grants Committee.

During the three-month renovation, different spaces were transformed into classrooms, studios and workshops. Military features such as an air raid shelter, a Nissen hut and a small shooting range, scattered on the open green space, were preserved.

Some clever tricks were used to make the old structure comply with modern building codes, which do not provide leeway for historic buildings in meeting safety standards, often resulting in the removal of original features.

The two fire staircases, for example, were 25mm short of the required width, so plaster was peeled from the walls on either side to make the stairs wider, assistant director of estates Dominic Fung Bai-lei said.

Li Kam-ping, a third-year visual arts student, said it was a pity the academy had to quit the campus next year despite the award.

"The tranquil natural environment gives me lots of inspiration," she said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Restoring Queen's Pier must be integral part of conserving Central *
20 October 2009
SCMP

Many have hailed the government's initiative of "conserving Central" as a paradigm shift and a triumph of civil society's continuous efforts to conserve historic elements of Victoria City.

It is certainly not easy in money-first Hong Kong and the government should be praised for its efforts. Conserving Central not only gives breathing spaces for a packed business centre. More importantly, it also allows people a right to the city, a right that might be denied if the spaces were occupied by grade-A offices or expensive commercial outlets.

Can we call this the second liberation of Central? Before the second world war Central, for a variety of health, sanitary, racial and political reasons, was a rather exclusive district for expatriates.

Chinese were relegated to live in areas around and to the west of Sheung Wan. It was only in the 1950s when the government undertook massive reclamation in Central that public piers, transport hubs and public open spaces were planned. According to the 1961 City of Victoria Hong Kong Central Area Redevelopment Report by the director of public works, most of the reclaimed land was to be "set aside for improvements in community facilities rather than to increase the existing preponderance of private buildings both business and residential in this congested part of the city".

It was in this plan that City Hall, Edinburgh Place and Queen's Pier fronting the new harbourfront became firmly established as civic spaces that could be reached by ordinary people "for sitting and watching, waiting and talking". For the first time in the colonial history of the City of Victoria, people were given a right to use the city core and imbue it with meaning.

City Hall, Edinburgh Place and the Queen's Pier complex were symbolic, according to the director's report. They were to be seen as a suitable entrance to the colony for visitors arriving at the pier. They would arrive at a civic space, in the political and economic heart of the city. This was the first quiet but powerful liberation of Central. This probably explains why the fight to rescue Queen's Pier in 2007 stirred so much emotion within the community.

Unless you have a right to access a space and use it, you cannot turn it into a place with cultural images and collective memories.

Now, hopefully, with the Central Market and other buildings saved, they will provide spaces for people from all walks of life in the city to use and imbue them with meaning that is valued by civil society. Central's second liberation is in the making.

However, if conservation necessarily embraces a deep respect for the history of a place, this second liberation will be incomplete without the intact preservation of the first civic space in Central, namely the City Hall/Edinburgh Place/Queen's Pier complex.

Therefore, the pier should be reinstituted in situ as a tribute to mark the birthplace of civic space in the political and economic heart of Victoria City.

Ng Mee-kam, associate professor, department of urban planning and design, University of Hong Kong


----------



## Evie

*HONG KONG Historic Preservation Development News*

OKay... I think you guys are getting the wrong idea about this reclamation scheme. Firstly, it was planed to give Hong Kong residents open space is a crowded-enough city. It would feature a harbourfront promenade and a big open square. Underneath would be an extension of the expressway in front of the IFC that would link it under Wan Chai and linked above ground to Causeway Bay. IMO, I support this...


----------



## hkskyline

*Group wants Edinburgh Place to be given monument status *
10 November 2009
South China Morning Post

A pressure group has proposed declaring the architectural cluster at Edinburgh Place a monument in a bid to preserve Queen's Pier at its original location.

Heritage Watch members, comprising academics, architects and Harbourfront Enhancement Committee members, said the government should have included the historic grade-one pier in the Central conservation plan presented in the policy address last month.

They said they were willing to give up the lagoon in front of the pier and accept a delay in restoring the pier.

"If building a lagoon before the pier will take too much trouble, a reflecting pool is still acceptable. We just want the pier back in its space," said Lee Yuet, who has worked in architecture for more than 45 years.

Associate professor Ng Mee-kam, of the department of urban planning and design at the University of Hong Kong, said: "We don't mind putting the pier back in its original location at a later stage, after the completion of the P2 Road. At least it would be restored properly."

The P2 Road, a slip road adjoining the Central-Wan Chai Bypass, is expected to be completed this year,

The pier was the arrival point for Hong Kong governors since 1925, Queen Elizabeth in 1975 and Prince Charles and Princess Diana in 1989. It was planned together with the City Hall Complex and Edinburgh Place.

In a legislative meeting yesterday, Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said district councils and a public survey supported relocating the pier to the new waterfront.

But Heritage Watch said the district councils were a rubberstamp for government policies.

Chairman Stephen Chan Ching-kiu said Heritage Watch would submit the proposal to the Antiquities Advisory Board.

He hoped the board would make the cluster, including the Star Ferry clock tower and memorial garden next to City Hall, a historic grade one landscape, and the group would ask the Antiquities Authority to declare it a monument.

The existing system only grades individual buildings and structures. If the plan is realised, it would be the city's first graded architectural cluster.

The chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, Bernard Chan, said the board welcomed proposals from the public, but it would only be discussed after the board finished the grading of the 1,444 buildings proposed by the government this year, "unless there's a sound argument and urgency".


----------



## hkskyline

*Opinion : Government records are a historic resource *
8 November 2009
SCMP

Your report on whether to open secret-police archives in Romania and other former communist countries in Eastern Europe ("Should Romania let sleeping dogs lie?", September 21) should give Hong Kong people pause for thought.

The point is not that the police in Hong Kong are likely to have amassed thousands of dossiers on the local population but, rather, that the Romanians - and other nationalities - recognise the value of preserving the police files.

As Virgiliu-Leon Tarau, of the Romanian National Council for the Study of Securitate Archives says, the files will have immense value for generations to come. The archives contain details of the lives of ordinary citizens - the history of the Romanian people.

So, too, the records of the Hong Kong government document the lives and activities of the people of this city.

How we lived and worked, how Hong Kong developed and thrived will be of significant interest to future generations. Yet, without an effective system for the selection and preservation of government records, our history will be lost to us - and to them.

Don Brech, Causeway Bay


----------



## hkskyline

*Exhibition to showcase Hong Kong's heritage conservation achievements *
Saturday, November 21, 2009
Government Press Release

An exhibition was launched at the Hong Kong Heritage Discovery Centre (HDC) today (November 21) to showcase the 12 winning heritage conservations in Hong Kong which have won the Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards for Culture Heritage of the United Nationals Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) over the past years.

The Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, officiated at a ceremony this afternoon to open the "Heritage Alive: UNESCO Culture Heritage Awards" Exhibition cum Symposium on the Revitalisation of Urban Heritage Buildings and Sites: Private Sector Experience in Three Cities (Hong Kong, Toronto and Vancouver) at the Heritage Discovery Centre.

Also officiating were the Head of Culture Unit of the UNESCO Bangkok Office, Dr Timothy Curtis, and Dean of Faculty of Architecture of the University of Hong Kong, Professor Ralph Lerner.

Mrs Lam noted that a total of 128 projects had received the UNESCO Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards since its establishment in 2000, among which 12 projects were from Hong Kong, representing 9.4% of all the awards.

"We have a great diversity and variety of projects winning the awards. It is this rich diversity of Hong Kong that makes us so different as a distinct World City," Mrs Lam said.

The UNESCO Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards for Culture Heritage Conservation were established in 2000 to honour and encourage private efforts and public-private initiatives in successfully restoring structures of heritage value in the region. The winning projects have set technical and social benchmarks for conservation in the region and serve as catalysts for local preservation activity, inspiring other homeowners to take action to save their historic buildings.

Since the establishment of the Heritage Awards in 2000, 12 conservation projects in Hong Kong, including both government projects and projects initiated and conducted by non-Government organisations, have received the awards. These projects are:

* Hung Shing Old Temple - Outstanding Project, 2000
* Ohel Leah Synagogue - Outstanding Project, 2000
* King Law Ka Shuk - Award of Merit, 2001
* Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception - Honourable Mention, 2003
* St. Joseph's Chapel - Award of Merit, 2005
* Tung Wah Coffin Home - Award of Merit, 2005
* St Andrew's Church - Award of Merit, 2006
* Liu Ying Lung Study Hall - Honourable Mention, 2006
* Hong Kong Heritage Discovery Centre (former Whitfield Barracks) - Jury Commendation for Innovation, 2007
* Little Hong Kong - former Central Ordnance Munitions Depot) (Award of Merit, 2007
* B赌thanie (Heritage Campus of the Hong Kong Academy for Performing Arts) - Honourable Mention, 2008
* Academy of Visual Arts of the Hong Kong Baptist University (former Royal Air Force Officers' Mess) - Honourable Mention, 2009

The exhibition, to be open to the public at the Thematic Exhibition Gallery of HDC from November 22, 2009 to February 17, 2010, will introduce the UNESCO Heritage Awards and showcase the 12 winning projects of Hong Kong, and share these conservation success stories with the general public for enhancing their awareness of heritage preservation.

Conservation professionals from Hong Kong, Toronto and Vancouver also gathered in the Symposium on the Revitalisation of Urban Heritage Buildings and Sites: Private Sector Experience in Three Cities (Hong Kong, Toronto and Vancouver) today to exchange practical experience on heritage conservation.

Using case studies, the symposium addressed issues and means of facilitating the private sector to be involved in conserving and revitalising heritage buildings and sites in the urban context.

The exhibition and symposium are jointly organised by the Commissioner for Heritage's Office, the UNESCO Bangkok Office, the Antiquities and Monuments Office and the Architectural Conservation Programme of Faculty of Architecture of the University of Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline

*New school can boost city arts *
The Standard
Thursday, November 19, 2009

SCAD, the University for Creative Careers, will start running courses for 300 students next year at the historic North Kowloon Magistracy in Sham Shui Po.

The only university in Hong Kong to focus on art and design, it will offer 14 non-local four- year bachelor's and master's degree programs registered with the Education Bureau.

Tuition fees will be US$27,765 (HK$216,567) for undergraduates and US$28,215 for graduates for one academic year.

Courses will cover a wide range of art-related criteria - advertising, animation, graphic design, illustration, interactive design and game development, motion media design, photography and visual effects. 

Previously named the Savannah College of Art and Design, SCAD was founded in the United States in 1978. The Hong Kong campus is the fourth location after Savannah and Atlanta, both in Georgia, and Lacoste, France.

Hong Kong vice president John Paul Rowan said he hopes SCAD will play a role in the SAR's development in the creative industry, one of the six economic pillars in the chief executive's policy address.

Rowan added that all students would have to study the art and architectural history of Hong Kong, and that the university will try its best to localize its curriculum.

"I hope SCAD will help Hong Kong people start looking and realize that art is all around," Rowan said.

Applications are now open, and SAR applicants should have at least five pass grades in the Hong Kong Certificate Education Examinations. English proficiency is one of the admission requirements. The local campus would be able to accommodate 1,500 students each year.

SCAD won over the other bidder, the Chinese Artists Association, for the revitalization of the historic magistracy building in February.

Its academic departments provide frequent interaction between its students and professionals in their field with lectures, workshops and field trips. Students also gain experience by working on classroom projects with such major companies as VTech, Gulfstream, Barnes & Noble and Coca- Cola.

The university also partners and collaborates with leading national and international companies to give students valuable experience in working with professionals and top firms prior to graduation.


----------



## hkskyline

Heritage 1881 
By *DLBB * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline

*Expert to finish job on Central Market *
25 November 2009
The Standard

A retired architecture professor who graded the Central Market as a historical building has been tasked to head the advisory committee that will oversee its HK$500 million revitalization.

David Lung Ping-yee was yesterday named chairman of the Central Oasis Advisory Committee, which will meet for the first time in mid-December.

Lung graded the market as a Grade III historical building during his time as chairman of the Hong Kong Antiquities Advisory Board.

Lung said the design concept of the revitalized Central Oasis _ which will be the new name of the site _ will come from the community.

``We will work with the community and an architect will be employed to work closely on what the community wants ... and how this will be re- used in the future,'' he said.

Urban Renewal Authority chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen said Lung ``has done more than anybody by contributing a great deal to urban regeneration efforts over the years.'' The authority will undertake a series of structural surveys of the Central Market building in the next four to six months to ascertain its foundation and other characteristics.

The market's original plans were damaged during World War II.

The advisory committee will include legislators, Central and Western district councillors, historians, academics and merchants.

Lung said the Central Market, built in 1939, was one of the city's first reinforced concrete buildings.

``It is very beautiful in terms of architectural styles _ it is one of those ``modern'' architectural styles at that time when Hong Kong was still a colony. It was built at around the same time as the Hong Kong and Shanghai Bank,'' he said.

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen announced the Central Market plans in his policy address last month. The attempt to create an ``urban oasis'' is part of a larger revitalization of Central.


----------



## hkskyline

*Old buildings, new design ideas *
The Standard
Wednesday, December 02, 2009










It is perhaps not surprising that Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen helped kick off the DETOUR 2009 series of creative activities. His childhood home, the old Hollywood Road Police Married Quarters, is the two- week event's anchor site.

Until next Wednesday, the old buildings will house displays, talks and shows focused on design.

Fittingly, the organizers have been rather creative: who else would have thought of having charity screenings of classic episodes of the RTHK TV series Below the Lion Rock, which explore the theme of the `living environment' - something the old quarters embody? 

You may have missed those, but there's plenty more to see. One of the most interesting is from the Polytechnic University's school of design, called Debeach, or DE(TOUR on the) Beach.

The idea is to have an urban retreat in the courtyard - a beach - where passersby may rest, have a drink and play ball games.

Other features include exhibits on various aspects of design - especially urban design - as well as displays of work in wood, paper and other materials by designers.

There's lots going on elsewhere too, such as neighborhood art galleries and fun in Kowloon and the New Territories. Check the detour.hk website for details.

The idea of the quarters as an anchor site is a good one as the government aims to make it a center for creative activities, with design and arts-focused studios, galleries, shops and even lodgings for visiting artists. Hosting DETOUR 2009 gives the site a head start. Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage building photo ban sparks board's ire *
5 December 2009
South China Morning Post


Photos by *dancheung_hk * from dchome :




















Heritage advisers will write to Cheung Kong (Holdings) urging the developer to relax control of its new boutique hotel in a historic Tsim Sha Tsui landmark after staff stopped one of them from taking photos there.

Antiquities Advisory Board member Susanna Chiu Lai-kuen said yesterday that when she tried to take pictures during a recent casual visit to the former marine police headquarters, called 1881 Heritage, a security guard stopped her, saying Cheung Kong had "bought up" the place.

"The guard said the place was part of the hotel's private area and for privacy reasons I couldn't shoot. But there was no one around at all," she told a board meeting.

The hotel, operated by Cheung Kong tenant Aqua Restaurant Group, is awaiting a licence and has not yet opened its guestrooms.

A Cheung Kong spokeswoman said she needed to check with the hotel management whether there was any policy restricting visitors' behaviour. "But in general many people can take photos on the site," she said.

Chiu said she was also barred from taking photos at the entrance of the hotel restaurant where she had eaten. "The manager said if I was not a customer I can't shoot," she said.

Chiu's remarks shocked board members. "I always feel heartbroken when I think of that site," Bernard Lim Wan-fung said. "It was supposed to be a public property but it has now fallen into private hands. Is there a way that the public can enjoy the site and take photos freely?"

The declared monument was granted to a subsidiary of Cheung Kong, which paid HK$325.8 million, for 50 years in 2003. The government has been criticised for handing it over on such a long lease and for allowing removal of the wooded slopes that were an important feature of the site.

Leisure and Cultural Services Department curator Fione Lo Sau-lai said she had urged the developer to install more signposts to clarify what visitors could do, and to provide information on the building's history.

But board chairman Bernard Chan said the public had some expectation to use the site more freely. Members supported his suggestion to write a letter to remind the developer of the public expectation.


----------



## hkskyline

*Walking tours of West Kowloon's heritage shops and sites to start *
11 December 2009
South China Morning Post

Free guided walking tours that introduce old shops and historic buildings in West Kowloon will start next week.

The Saturday tours, organised by the Development Bureau, will include such buildings such as St Mary's Canossian College, the Gun Club Hill Barracks, the Cricket Club, Methodist College and the Old South Kowloon District Court building, which now houses the Lands Tribunal

Another type of walking tour will take people to shops along Shanghai Street that are still operating traditional Chinese businesses, such as selling wedding gowns, gold jewellery, Chinese scales, incense and sandalwood.

The tours will run every Saturday afternoon until March.

They complement the Hong Kong and Shenzhen Bi-City Biennale of Urbanism and Architecture 2009, an event being held at the West Kowloon Cultural District site until the end of February.

Application forms for the walking tours are available at a website run by the bureau, www.heritage.gov.hk.

The public can make inquiries on the hotlines, 2805 7146 (architectural tours) or 9746 4396 (old-shop tours).


----------



## hkskyline

*Former owner of King Yin Lei mansion pays HK$58 million to build houses next door *
16 December 2009
South China Morning Post

The former owner of historic King Yin Lei mansion in Mid-Levels has paid HK$57.99 million to the government for a new site to build houses after surrendering the monument site.

The unidentified owner paid the full market difference between the land values of the two sites, the Development Bureau said.

The neighbouring sites on Stubbs Road are the same size and plot ratio, meaning they share the same development potential. The owner will be allowed to build five three-storey houses on the new lot, now a man-made slope.

Surveyors say the premium may reflect the difference in views and in the property-market situations over time. Charles Chan Chiu-kwok, managing director of surveying firm Savills, said assessment of land premiums usually included a range of factors, such as the location and shape of the site, which affects the building layout and thus the view from flats, and the ease of preparing the ground.

But Pang Siu-kei, another surveyor, said that given the proximity of the two sites and their similar development restrictions, it was hard to understand why there was a difference in value. "The only reason I can think of is the current booming property market making land prices higher than one or two years ago."

The bureau said the premium was reached in accordance with established procedures, without giving specifics. The government now owns the declared monument.

The former owner's attempt to deface the mansion in 2007 initially escaped the government's attention, but the work was called to a halt when the government declared it a provisional monument. The status was confirmed last year, and the owner agreed to surrender the site in exchange for one next to it.

The former owner will continue to finance and execute the mansion's restoration work, which is expected to be completed by the end of next year. Until the mansion is properly restored, the owner cannot sell, rent or mortgage the new houses in the new lot.

The government will then launch a tender to invite commercial organisations to submit proposals for reusing the mansion.

Separately, China Resources Property planned to redevelop the low block of its headquarters in Wan Chai into a six-star hotel, company managing director Winson Chow said. The six-storey block will be turned into a hotel tower of 18 storeys or more providing about 100 guest rooms. The exhibition hall that the block houses will remain.

Chow said the hotel would provide conference and exhibition facilities because there is a demand in the district. The company has submitted a proposal to the Development Opportunities Office, set up this year under the Development Bureau.

If the application is successful, the hotel is to open in 2015. The company is retrofitting its 25-year-old office tower with green features to cut its water and energy consumption, at a cost of HK$600 million.


----------



## hkskyline

*Dragon Garden owner wants status upgraded *
19 December 2009
South China Morning Post

The owner of the city's largest private garden, the 60-year-old Dragon Garden in Sham Tseng, wants officials to upgrade its heritage status because of what he says are inadequacies in the government's appraisal.

Dr Lee Shiu, son of the garden's founder, philanthropist Lee Iu-cheung, made a submission to the Antiquities Advisory Board yesterday pointing out 21 items in the official appraisal of the garden's value that he says need clarification and elaboration. He has asked for the grade-two status of the site to be raised to grade one.

The submission, prepared by architectural researchers at Chinese University, is part of Lee's plan to seek matching funds from the government to turn the eight-hectare garden into a conservation project for community use.

About HK$30 million will be needed to restore the site on Castle Peak Road.

The submission listed alleged inadequacies in the official appraisal, released in March, elaborating on the founder's extensive social contribution and the architectural significance of various parts of the garden.

For example, it said, the appraisal failed to describe the many details of the pavilions and other buildings, which draw reference and inspiration from the Summer Palace in Beijing and Chinese calligraphy.

It also failed to mention the changing room and the swimming pool, the first structures erected in the garden, which had served as a place for social gatherings for guests, including colonial governors and the local elite.

Cynthia Lee Hong-yee, the founder's granddaughter, said: "One important factor about Dragon Garden that needs highlighting {hellip} is grandfather's pioneering concept of sustainable development in the 1950s."

Recycled granite blocks and glass bottles were used as building materials, and a water catchment collected rain water for irrigation.

Lee Shiu invited board members to visit the garden and said he was proud to be requesting an upgrade.

"We note in the news that over 70 private owners have requested their heritage properties be downgraded," he said. "We find it such a shame that not many Hong Kong people take pride in their own heritage."

The Antiquities Advisory Board will discuss in the coming months proposals from owners to delist or upgrade historic buildings.

Apart from Dragon Garden, there have been calls from owners or members of the public for 96 buildings to be given higher grades. Some 72 owners have requested delisting.


----------



## webuggshoe

HaHA! I have already seen the great thing!!!


----------



## hkskyline

*Exhibition introduces Conserving Central projects*
Thursday, December 31, 2009
Government Press Release










The Commissioner for Heritage's Office of the Development Bureau is jointly staging an exhibition in Central with the Central and Western District Council to publicise the eight innovative projects of Conserving Central.

The exhibition will be held from today (December 31) until February 12 at the main concourse, podium level 1, ifc mall, Central.

The Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, and Chairman of the Central and Western District Council Mr Chan Tak-chor officiated at the exhibition's opening ceremony today.

Mrs Lam said that the Conserving Central initiative, unveiled by the Chief Executive in his 2009-10 Policy Address, built on the Government's commitment and efforts in recent years on harbourfront enhancement and heritage conservation. The eight projects aim to preserve many of the social, historical and architectural features in Central while adding new life and vibrancy to the area.

"These eight projects are the beginning rather than the end of Conserving Central. We welcome similar contributions from private owners in the Central District and we will identify opportunities for more greening and greater connectivity," she said.

Mrs Lam expressed gratitude to the Central and Western District Council for its support and pledged to continue working with the District Council in taking forward these projects.

Mr Chan applauded the Conserving Central initiative which had fully respected the district's history and preserved its cultural characteristics. The District Council would fully support all the projects.

Apart from exhibition panels introducing the eight projects, the exhibition also featured a large 3-D model showing all the historic buildings and monuments in Central District.

The eight projects are:

* New Central Harbourfront
* Central Market
* The Central Police Station Compound
* Police Married Quarters Site at Hollywood Road
* Central Government Offices Complex
* Murray Building
* Former French Mission Building
* Hong Kong Sheng Kung Hui Compound

Details about Conserving Central are also available at the website of Development Bureau: (www.devb.gov.hk).


----------



## hkskyline

*Auditorium proposed for under school ruins 
Groups fear archaeological relics will be destroyed by Development Bureau's plan*
13 January 2010
South China Morning Post

A government proposal to build an auditorium underneath a site of archaeological interest in Central has raised fears that valuable relics will be destroyed.

Critics are also asking why such a specific proposal has been put forward when the government has yet to invite proposals from interested organisations on how to use the site.

The Development Bureau's proposal comes ahead of a tender for revitalising the two former Hollywood Road married police quarters blocks on Aberdeen Street for creative industries, an initiative announced by Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen in his policy address in October.

The bureau's suggestion will be discussed by the Town Planning Board on Friday. In a paper submitted to the board, the bureau suggests creating 5,000 square metres of floor space in addition to the 15,000 sq metres in the two existing blocks.

The extra floor space would come from a multifunction courtyard between the two blocks, a sky bridge linking the blocks, a "rehearsal auditorium" with a sunken compartment underneath the courtyard, and space for displaying some of the foundations of the historic Central School.

Dr Sun Yat-sen, founder of modern China, studied at the school before it moved to the Aberdeen Street site. The school was founded in 1862, moved to Aberdeen Street in 1889 and was demolished in 1948 to make way for the city's first police quarters.

Its foundations lay unnoticed until 2007, when the Antiquities and Monuments Office, under public pressure, began an investigation.

The excavation revealed relics scattered around the site. Underneath the courtyard - the site of the proposed auditorium - are the remains of the west and east verandahs of the school's basement floors.

The government does not mention in the paper whether construction of the auditorium would damage the relics. It only says some of the additional space will be used to display them.

William Meacham, a former chairman of the Hong Kong Archaeological Society, said construction work would definitely destroy some of the relics and officials should make it clear why they wanted to do so.

He said that in some countries, if relics were found to be not so valuable - for example, not visually educating - they could be destroyed in redevelopment after being recorded.

"But the question of whether it is valuable is up to the community, not archaeologists, to answer," said Meacham.

Roger Ho Yao-sheng, a resident who campaigned to push officials to excavate the site, said the relics were rare archaeological findings discovered in the urban centre and should not be destroyed. He was not convinced there was a need for more space, as he felt the two buildings should provide enough.

The convenor of the Central and Western Concern Group, Katty Law Ngar-ning, who also joined the campaign, said she wanted to know why officials suggested such a specific facility ahead of the tender. She urged officials to explain the purpose of their proposal and whether it would harm the relics.


----------



## hkskyline

*A fine romance: sample the world on a plate in Tsim Sha Tsui *
7 January 2010
SCMP

It is for this beautiful harbour view that I chose this Tsim Sha Tsui location for Spoon," Alain Ducasse says as he gazes through the floor-to-ceiling windows of the restaurant.

The chef, whose name is synonymous with French haute cuisine, selected the InterContinental in Tsim Sha Tsui to open the Hong Kong branch of Spoon back in 2003 because, "This hotel always focuses on food lovers. It's great to partner with someone who understands my vision - that's how I made my decision."

Last year, Ducasse decided it was time for a change. The interior was refurbished, tableware and uniforms were changed and the menu evolved to turn Spoon into what he calls "today's restaurant".

"After six years, the market has changed," he says. "Previously, we served international ethnic cuisine but now the food is more contemporary French. We can't do the Paris version [of Spoon] in Hong Kong because it simply doesn't work. It remains a Spoon concept - just spinning off in distinctive variations. Essentially, Spoon is adapting itself to ever-changing consumption patterns and the guests' actual expectations."

Down the road from the InterContinental, the hotel formerly known as the Miramar also underwent a metamorphosis. Henderson Land's Martin Lee Ka-shing took over and hired Hollywood lifestyle guru Colin Cowie to transform the ageing Miramar into The Mira.

Award-winning Singaporean chef Justin Quek was invited to open Whisk on the hotel's fifth floor.

"I know Martin Lee," he says. "He tried my food in Taipei and asked me to help in his hotel here."

The chef, who sold his three restaurants in Shanghai and has two eateries in Taipei, is a consultant for Whisk as well as the French Window at the IFC in Central.

Whisk, which opened in September, has already become known among food lovers for dishes such as suckling pig with red wine and spice sauce and baked miso-marinated cod, and the chef is happy to customise menus for private parties. Quek is classically trained in French cuisine, but says he cannot be compared with other French chefs.

"I am different from Ducasse and [Pierre] Gagnaire," he says. "I am Asian and don't like to use too much butter and cream."

Another new Tsim Sha Tsui fine-dining hot spot is the colonial 1881 Heritage building, near the Star Ferry. Businessman Francis Yip Chi-hung opened DG Cafe and Wine Cuisine in the former marine police headquarters.

"The 1881 Heritage management team contacted me after trying my first DG wine cellar at a private club in Jardine's Lookout," Yip says.

Although he's new to the food and beverage trade, Yip says he was encouraged by wealthy friends to open the space for people to enjoy fine wines. The restaurant serves mostly Italian food, but also Asian dishes as a nod to the sailors who used to dine in the space.

Above DG Cafe is Hullett House, run by the Aqua Restaurant Group. Named after 19th century English scholar Richmond William Hullett, the space was transformed by Aqua founder David Yeo into five restaurants and bars, a souvenir shop and a 13-suite boutique hotel.

General manager Phil Oakden says: "Our concept is to match the expectations of Hong Kong people - everyone can go to Hullett House, although we know we can't be all things to all people. Stables Grill is for casual dining. St George is for an extravagant romantic dining experience, whereas Mariners' Rest exemplifies a British pub serving food like fish and chips and beer. Loong Toh Yuen has an outdoor courtyard which we see as the perfect place to put a Chinese restaurant. The Parlour is an all-day concept serving English breakfast, elegant high tea and dinner."

Philippe Orrico, a protege of Gagnaire and former chef at Pierre at the Mandarin Oriental, was hired as executive chef at St George.

"I decided to do a menu that's not too French but more open to world cuisines full of modern flavours," he says.

"Sweets are the only traditional items. I combine ingredients from my Parisian suppliers with interesting local produce. I try to find a balance between classic and modern French."

The chef hopes diners will be enticed by the novel dishes.

"My tasting menu changes according to the seasons," he says. "Dishes are partly Gagnaire influences and partly my ideas."

Although these Tsim Sha Tsui restaurants evince a gastronomic evolution, one of the oldest fine-dining spots - Gaddi's, at the Peninsula Hotel - is changing more discreetly. The restaurant opened in 1953 and still retains its opulent old-fashioned French interior. But British chef David Goodridge, who has been at Gaddi's since 2005, has been transforming the menu into his private gourmet fantasy.

"To sit down and create an entirely new menu is almost impossible, so every six weeks we change the items or update the a la carte dishes with seasonal ingredients," says Goodridge. "We stick to European food, import all ingredients from Europe and work in accordance with European seasons. Produce and fresh seafood come in live every day."

Goodridge, who worked with Raymond Blanc at Le Manoir Aux Quat' Saisons, says he has a more personalised cooking style, rather than having signature dishes.

"My fundamental cooking method stays the same but my dishes change," he says. "My sole signature dish on the Gaddi's menu is the marinated goose liver confit with candied rhubarb and hazelnut dressing. Good taste is my mantra - most important is flavour, followed by texture and techniques leading to the end result. I start with a basic French technique but how I adapt it marks my character as a chef."

As Goodridge looks at all the new fine-dining restaurants opening near The Peninsula, he is confident that Gaddi's will retain its top ranking.

"It's great to have competition because it makes us perform," he says. "Complacency is not good. Instead, my challenge is to entice new guests [across the harbour] from Hong Kong Island. More restaurants will draw more people, so there will be more vibrancy in Tsim Sha Tsui. We need to look forward. The Peninsula has an amazing history and we will try to generate the next generation of regulars for the next 20 years. Our philosophy is not about volume - our guarantee to offer the finest quality is what sets us apart."

Foodies are already anticipating the resurrection of Hugo's, at the Hyatt Regency on Nathan Road, that closed in 2006. The hotel reopened in October on Hanoi Road and it will be fascinating to see whether Hugo's will stay true to its original blueprint or get a makeover.

Dine with the stars - a guide to top-nosh tables

Hullett House 2A Canton Rd, Tsim Sha Tsui, hulletthouse.com The Parlour - all-day dining and bar, tel: 3988 0101 Stables Grill - casual dining, tel: 3988 0104 Loong Toh Yuen - Cantonese food, tel: 3988 0107 Mariners' Rest - British pub, tel: 3988 0103 St George (pictured) - modern European fine dining, tel: 3988 0220

DG Cafe and Wine Cuisine Shop 208, Level 2, 1881 Heritage, 2A Canton Rd, Tsim Sha Tsui, tel: 2604 1881, dgcafe.com

Whisk 5/F The Mira hotel Hong Kong, 118 Nathan Rd, Tsim Sha Tsui, tel: 2315 5999, themirahotel.com

Gaddi's 1/F, The Peninsula, Salisbury Rd, Tsim Sha Tsui, tel: 2315 3171

Spoon by Alain Ducasse Lobby Level, InterContinental Hong Kong, 18 Salisbury Rd, Tsim Sha Tsui, tel: 2313 2256


----------



## hkskyline

*Preserving a place in our hearts for our not-so-haughty cuisine *
10 February 2010
SCMP

Heritage is something that a society inherits from previous generations. It is up to that society to then preserve this heritage for future generations. It is a vital part of the life and unique character of a city like Hong Kong. When we refer to intangible heritage we mean the collective memory of the people, which reflects our lifestyles. I would like to see the cha chaan teng [Hong Kong tea cafe] added to the list of the city's intangible heritage, because it is a reflection of the lifestyle of Hongkongers and is a unique feature of the city.

The culture and traditions of a society are regarded as part of its intangible heritage and that is why the cha chaan teng is a suitable candidate. After the second world war, these cafe-style restaurants provided Western cuisine. Later this was expanded to include traditional Chinese dishes. These restaurants are known for their varied and affordable menus.

When looking back at their history, you are given a glimpse of the lives of Hong Kong people from lower-income groups. Despite their financial constraints, they wanted the chance to try Western cuisine. Their role has changed since those early days. Now Hong Kong people see them as efficient places for tea or a quick meal. The food is ordered, served and paid for at great speed, which is a unique part of the eating culture of this city. Generally you will get your dish within 10 minutes. Customers pay at the counter rather than giving money to the waiter, and diners also share tables.

These restaurants reflect the changes in society and represent a crossover of historic and modern lifestyles. A city without its own distinctive characteristics is a mediocre place. The cha chaan teng is unique to Hong Kong. There are similar restaurants on the mainland and in Chinatowns in other countries. But they have nothing to do with the unique eating culture of this city. I can see no reason why the cha chaan teng should not join the list of Hong Kong's intangible cultural heritage.

Wong Yin-ting, Tsz Wan Shan


----------



## hkskyline

*Calls to preserve Wing Lee Street mount after movie's success *
23 February 2010
South China Morning Post



















The Urban Renewal Authority will press ahead with redevelopment of Wing Lee Street in Sheung Wan despite calls for preservation spurred by an award-winning film made in the street.

The authority said the ambience of the street, where three of 12 tenement buildings will be kept intact, would be preserved.

It was responding after filmmakers Alex Law Kai-yui and Mabel Cheung Yuen-ting, who won the Crystal Bear award at the Berlinale festival with their movie Echoes of the Rainbow, called for the street's preservation.

Cheung, the producer, said Wing Lee Street was the only place in Hong Kong that could have been used for the film, set in 1960s Hong Kong.

If it had already been demolished, they would have had to go to Malaysia or Guangzhou to find the right setting. "That would've been ridiculous," she said.

The authority said the project already struck a sensible balance between preservation and development. The Town Planning Board's public consultation on the plan - under which nine of the 12 tenement blocks will be demolished and redeveloped into six-storey row houses similar in style to the tenement buildings - ends today.

The street is famous for its terrace, an open space in front of the tenement buildings, where neighbours and children can get together and relax.

Connie Yam, who grew up in Wing Lee Street and now operates a printing shop on the ground floor of No7, says the street is full of childhood memories. "I would like to see it preserved. We used to play mahjong and set up our stoves outside the buildings," she said.

A Form Five student, named Wing, said the area was a historic gem in a concrete jungle. "I love the place despite the bad hygiene conditions," she said, adding her parents rented a room for their family of three in one of the tenement buildings.

The owner of an old-style printing company, Mrs Lee, who has been working at the street for more than 30 years, said business had been getting worse in recent years. "I'm emotionally attached to this place but most neighbours have gone. It's not bad to get some compensation from the authority as it will improve our retired life."

Kwong Haap-pak, a tenant living in a newly-refurbished tenement building close to Wing Lee Street, said preservation might not be the best option. "Our building has a nice appearance but the structural conditions are getting worse inside."

The authority said a study showed the buildings were dilapidated. Renovating one flat would cost hundreds of thousands of dollars, according to an assessment on refurbishing tenement buildings in Kwun Tong.

A spokeswoman for the Central and Western Concern Group urged the authority to protect all buildings in the street. "It's meaningless if its architectural integrity is destroyed."


----------



## hkskyline

*Battle lines drawn to save Wing Lee Street tenements *
8 March 2010
South China Morning Post

First it was "Wedding Card Street" in Wan Chai - now the battle against the Urban Renewal Authority wrecking ball is being waged at Wing Lee Street in SoHo, Central.

Two weeks before a redevelopment project for the area is due to be discussed at the Town Planning Board, Katty Law Ngar-ning, leading the Central and Western Concern Group, is making a final effort to save the old tenements from demolition.

The film Echoes of the Rainbow, which was shot in Wing Lee Street and won a Crystal Bear at the Berlin International Film Festival last month, has revived people's interest in the old street, and fuelled Law's campaign. "People should not just come to take photos. I hope they'll come to sign our petition," she said.

Law, working with several owners who recently renovated the buildings in the redevelopment area, said the authority should withdraw the redevelopment project so that the old street scape and characteristic tenements could remain.

"If these tenements are refurbished properly, they can make attractive properties for rent or sale. There are successful examples in the SoHo district which derive good profits for owners," she said.

Law plans to write to the Antiquities Advisory Board to press for an assessment of the heritage value of the tenements in Wing Lee Street.

She said if, ideally, the authority gave in, the government should set a height restriction on such streets so that private owners would choose to renovate instead of redevelop the buildings.

The Town Planning Board has so far received 449 submissions from individuals, most of them objecting to the redevelopment. On Facebook, a group called Stop the Urban Renewal Authority from Destroying SoHo in Hong Kong has drawn more than 1,700 supporters.

An Urban Renewal Authority spokesman said the plan would remain unchanged before the Town Planning Board vets it on March 19. "The community should not make a drastic, emotional decision [asking the authority to withdraw] because of promotion gimmicks for a movie," he said.

The authority has so far acquired 40 per cent of property interests in the redevelopment area.

Its plan, covering three small sites surrounded by Staunton Street, Wing Lee Street and Aberdeen Street, has been amended several times since 2003, including on height reductions.

Nine of 12 post-war tenement buildings in Wing Lee Street, dubbed the Thirty Stone Houses, will be torn down and replaced with buildings of a similar scale. Row houses from four to 12 storeys high will replace the blocks on sloping Shing Wong Street to preserve the terrace landscape. Another two tenements in Staunton Street will be preserved and the others replaced by a 20-storey tower.

Connie Yam Oi-ting, who has run a family printing business in Wing Lee Street for more than 30 years, said she was ambivalent about the redevelopment. "As a resident and tenant, of course I want to see the houses preserved. This is such a cosy quiet place you can't find elsewhere in Central. But I also understand my landlord is waiting to sell the property to make money for her retirement," she said.


----------



## hkskyline

*U-turn on 'star' street*
The Standard
Monday, March 15, 2010










In a sign the government is getting street smart, a top official has revealed she is considering halting the controversial acquisition of a street with "star power."

Because of the changing views of the community, Development Secretary Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor says she may halt the acquisition of Central's Wing Lee Street - which featured in the recent award-winning movie Echoes of the Rainbow.

In an interview with The Standard's sister newspaper Sing Tao Daily, Lam also hinted at further discussions with senior management of the Urban Renewal Authority on the need to demolish old buildings on the street while taking into consideration the requirements of landlords and tenants.

Lam is the most senior government official to hint that changes may be made to the street's development plan and the possibility that - for the first time - an acquisition project may be halted.

The authority had been adamant it would press ahead with redevelopment despite an earlier plea from Echoes of the Rainbow director Alex Law Kai-yui that the whole street be preserved.

The quaint street, comprising 12 tong-laus, or traditional Chinese tenement buildings, was used as the location for the 1960s-era movie, which won the Crystal Bear award for best feature film at the Berlin Film Festival last month.

Lam said that when the authority released a revised proposal to keep three tong-laus and redevelop the rest in late 2008, the feedback was positive. "But surprisingly, society has
changed its views and people are now insisting on conserving all 12 tong-laus," Lam said.

Lam urged the public to be less aggressive and emotional as Wing Lee Street is only a part of the redevelopment project, which comprises three sites.

The authority has so far secured 40 percent of the ownership of premises in the area but as the deadline for owners to reply has not expired, there may be legal implications should the resumption be halted ahead of time, Lam said.

The authority's plan for the Staunton Street-Wing Lee Street area is still pending approval from the Town Planning Board. It also does not have any partner from the private sector as yet.

In November 2008, the authority suggested that a proposed 24-story building behind Bridges Street Market at the corner of Shing Wong and Wing Lee streets be shrunk to six stories. It also proposed lowering the plot ratio.

The revised project was expected to result in losses of HK$170 million because of the drastic drop in the number of flats from 216 to 130.

Since Lam took over as development secretary, she has responded quickly to the public's conservation needs.

In September 2007, she moved to quell public outrage when demolition work began at King Yin Lei, a traditional Chinese-style mansion at 45 Stubbs Road, Wan Chai.

The government later exchanged a plot of land with the owner to preserve the 1937 mansion.

Meanwhile, about 10 conservationists gathered at Wing Lee Street yesterday calling for its preservation.

"The tong-laus are very precious and all 12 should be preserved. Keeping the last few units on the street would just be a token consolation," Central and Western Concern Group convener Katty Law Ngar-ning said.


----------



## hkskyline

*URA members question decision on saving Wing Lee Street *
18 March 2010
South China Morning Post

Urban Renewal Authority board members said the authority's new proposal to preserve Wing Lee Street in Sheung Wan was rushed and there had been no discussion of the rationale behind it.

On Tuesday, URA chairman Barry Cheung Chun-yuen announced a new alternative to preserve Wing Lee Street, under which all its 12 tenements would be spared demolition. The original plan, which involved preserving only three tenements, was to have been discussed by the Town Planning Board tomorrow.

URA board members said a meeting of its conservation committee on March 2 agreed to push forward with the original plan. They said the authority's management had then issued them a paper on Monday, and asked them to decide immediately whether or not to authorise the management to submit the alternative proposal to preserve all the blocks.

"[At the meeting] everyone agreed the buildings did not much have character," board member Wong Kwok-kin said. "And the site does not carry deep historic value. So we agreed some development and revitalisation would be enough."

Wong questioned whether the decision to change the plan was linked to a film, Echoes of the Rainbow, which was shot on the street and won an award at the Berlin International Film Festival last month. He also asked by what standards the decision was made.

Another board member, Tanya Chan, who had proposed saving the whole street, said there was no follow-up after she received the paper on the alternative plan. "The details were not known to me until Tuesday," she said. The alternative was a big change from the original plan and a URA board meeting should have been held before the new proposal was handed to the Town Planning Board.

The alternative is seen as a bow to pressure from the public and conservationists to preserve the street, the last complete street of tong lau - tenements from the early post-war years that were once very common.

A URA spokesman said the alternative was an extension to the original plan.

The URA management held that it should submit a feasible and well-received alternative to the Town Planning Board after reviewing the situation early this month, the spokesman said. The management asked the board for authorisation to handle the case flexibly because there was an urgent need for them to come up with an alternative, which would involve a lot technical decisions, before tomorrow, when the Town Planning Board was to discuss the original plan. It had received authorisations from most board members, he said.

The government and the authority deny the plan marks a U-turn.

The authority has bought half the 24 property interests in Wing Lee Street but will not buy any more if the alternative plan is adopted. Owners of the nine tenements not in URA hands will be asked to preserve and refurbish them.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage activist wants to preserve Central for the people, not the developers*
5 April 2010
SCMP

It is unlikely that tranquil Wing Lee Street and the 12 tenement houses standing on it for more than half a century would have escaped the Urban Renewal Authority's bulldozers if film producer Mabel Cheung Yuen-ting had not made a public appeal for their conservation.

Cheung said the street in Sheung Wan was the only place in the city she could use for her film, Echoes of the Rainbow, that was set in 1960s Hong Kong.

But before Cheung came along, a housewife turned conservationist was already working tirelessly to protect the houses from being demolished for lucrative redevelopment. Katty Law Ngar-ning started a movement to preserve old Central five years ago. And for more than two years, she and fellow activists have focused their efforts on preserving Wing Lee Street's charms.

During the shooting of her film, Cheung joined their group, the Central and Western District Concern Group, to lobby for the street's conservation.

Bounded by Ladder Street, Bridges Street and Shing Wong Street, Wing Lee Street is known for its terrace, an open space in front of the tenement buildings, where neighbours and children get together and relax. The terrace was a typical engineering innovation in old Hong Kong during construction of dwellings in the hilly Central and Sheung Wan districts.

While most of the terraces in the neighbourhood remain, the original buildings have long been pulled down for high-rise development, leaving Wing Lee Street and its 12 tenement houses just as it was - a rare feature in contemporary Central.

Law, the group's convenor, lobbied district councillors to hold community meetings to demand that the Urban Renewal Authority explain its redevelopment plan in detail to residents. In order to ask meaningful questions and push for satisfactory answers, she went through piles of official documents and worked with neighbours with expertise in construction.

Her efforts led to the discovery of an engineering report that advised against large-scale development in the neighbourhood to avoid endangering the structure of buildings nearby. The authority later cut 18 storeys off the first proposed 24-storey residential block on the grounds of community concern. "The URA never told us whether that decision was related to the engineering discovery," she said.

Law's passion for conservation has thrust her into the limelight; her opinion on development projects in Central is often sought by the press because she is one of several people who started the residents' movement to conserve Central.

But until five years ago, she was a full-time housewife.

Law studied social sciences at college and worked in a publishing house until 1996, when she quit to take on full-time parenting. From then till about five years ago, the mother of two counted pottery as her main hobby.

Her first experience with conservation came in 2005, when she took her daughter and son to join a campaign to save several mature trees growing beside the external wall of the Hollywood Road married police quarters. "It was a meaningful activity and I also wanted my children to have more contact with their community," she said. After saving the trees came the campaign to save the Central Police Compound.

Then Law and several neighbours, including art critic John Batten and heritage writer Roger Ho Yiu-sang, decided they should not wait for others to organise campaigns to stop their neighbourhood falling victim to excessive development. They formed the Central and Western Concern Group.

Over the years, the group has pushed for the removal from the government's land application list of the Hollywood Road police quarters and the Central Market building. Inclusion on the list is a status guaranteeing land sales, destruction and redevelopment.

Its long list of continuing campaigns includes conserving the Central Police Compound and making it a public space; upgrading the Central Market building's antiquities status and demanding that the authority come up with a conservation plan for public scrutiny before it starts renovating the historic building; preserving the 160-year-old street market at Graham and Peel streets; seeking legal guarantees that the authority's redevelopment in Staunton Street will not become another "wall effect" series of apartment blocks and demanding that tenement buildings on the street, which have already undergone private renovation, be spared from demolition.

All projects are motivated by Law's passion to conserve the neighbourhood where she grew up.

Now 43, she has lived on Caine Road since she was three. Her grandfather used to own an antique shop in Hollywood Road. She attended Sacred Heart Canossian School and graduated from the University of Hong Kong with a degree in social science. "The neighbours saw me growing up; they saw my kids growing up. We are friends. I cannot imagine not living in Central. I will never leave this place," she said.

But the Central she is madly in love with is disappearing. "Central is not only a business district. A large part of Central is home to many people and small businesses. They have been living and working in those streets for decades. This place is also rich in history. But it is facing destruction. Every day, I hear the noise of construction. I got upset, my neighbours also got upset. So we decided we had to act," she said.

Acting meant she not only had to break her routine, but also learn.

Starting from her first campaign to remove the Hollywood Road police quarters from the land application list, she learned to go through archives, approach experts, set up counters on the streets to gather signatures, speak through a loud hailer, call reporters and pitch stories to them, write to the letters pages, lobby district councillors, organise carnivals, file rezoning applications with the Town Planning Board and appeal to the Antiquities Advisory Board.

Her persistence led to excavation works at the former police quarters that uncovered 40 per cent of the foundations of the former Central School, Hong Kong's first government institution offering upper primary and secondary education. The school, set up in 1862 on Gough Street, was attended by modern China's founder, Sun Yat-sen, as a teenager. It moved to the Hollywood Road site in 1889.

Explaining her motivation, Law said: "I am not against change. Evolution and change are natural. I am against excessive development and the government's heavy-handed intervention. They round up the land and pull down the old structures. Why can't we renovate the tenement houses so the streetscape of Central will not be hurt?

"The URA says the buildings are run-down and therefore have to be demolished, but the buildings' condition is a result of the URA's plan. By announcing an area as a redevelopment zone, they are inviting the landlords to give up maintaining their buildings," she said.

"Central is rich in history and home to many people. Any changes must be done sensitively by preserving the history, the streetscape, the cultural fabric and the people's way of life. I don't believe there is only one way of redevelopment. I believe there are many ways of regenerating a historic neighbourhood."


----------



## hkskyline

*Restoration works for Lo Pan Temple completed*
Government Press Release
Tuesday, April 20, 2010




























With a subsidy provided by the Commissioner for Heritage's Office of the Development Bureau, the public can now admire the 126-year-old Lo Pan Temple again upon the completion of its restoration works.

The Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, officiated at the completion ceremony today (April 20). Also present were representatives from the construction industry.

At the ceremony, Mrs Lam said that the Commissioner for Heritage's Office launched the Financial Assistance for Maintenance Scheme in August 2008, which provides financial assistance to owners of privately owned graded historic buildings to carry out minor maintenance works, enabling appropriate preservation of historic buildings and better appreciation of the heritage value of these buildings by the public. Up to present, the maintenance scheme has received 13 applications. Nine of them have been approved, with the grants totalling around $7.2 million.

"Lo Pan Temple was the first successful application under the Financial Assistance for Maintenance Scheme and also one of the first projects with the restoration works completed. Through the restoration works at Lo Pan Temple, we wish to enhance public understanding of conservation of historic buildings," Mrs Lam said.

Located at 15 Ching Lin Terrace, Kennedy Town, Lo Pan Temple received a grant of $711,000 for the restoration of its roof tiles, purlins and walls. Upon completion of the restoration works, Lo Pan Temple is open to the public free of charge between 9.30am and 5pm daily.

Lo Pan Temple is the only temple in Hong Kong dedicated to the worship of Lo Pan, the patron saint of Chinese builders and carpenters. According to the carvings inside the temple, it was constructed in 1884 by the Contractors' Guild with donations from people of the related trades. The temple is a two-hall structure, richly decorated with mural paintings as well as Shiwan ceramic figurines and mouldings. It was accorded Grade 1 status by the Antiquities Advisory Board (AAB) in 1994 and the same grading was re-confirmed by the AAB in December 2009.


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ3: Conservation of Wing Lee Street*
Wednesday, May 12, 2010
Government Press Release

Following is a question by Dr Hon Priscilla Leung Mei-fun and a reply by the Secretary for Development, Mrs Carrie Lam, in the Legislative Council today (May 12):

Question:

The Urban Renewal Authority (URA) announced in November 2008 that a "conservation-led" redevelopment approach would be adopted for the Staunton Street/Wing Lee Street project. After the film "Echoes of the Rainbow" with scenes shot at Wing Lee Street won an award in Berlinale in late February this year, quite a number of people proposed to conserve the whole Wing Lee Street, but the Chairman of URA indicated that it was not necessary to revise the redevelopment proposal. Yet, on March 16, 2010, he suddenly put forward a new proposal to revise the number of tenement buildings to be conserved from three to all 12 of such buildings, on grounds that URA had received views from quite a number of members of the public in this regard. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) given that before deciding to revise the redevelopment proposal of Wing Lee Street, URA had not convened a Board meeting to discuss the matter and had only sent letters to the directors requesting them to authorise the management to deal with the matter, whether it knows if URA had adopted this arrangement due to special circumstances and if there was any precedent, and whether URA had consulted experts in conservation and history before announcing such a decision; whether it had consulted or informed the Development Bureau (DEVB); if it had consulted DEVB, of DEVB's views; if not, the reasons for that;

(b) given that the original redevelopment proposal had been proposed for more than one year since its announcement, and URA has already acquired half of the property interests on Wing Lee Street, whether it knows the reasons for URA putting forward the new proposal; during the decision-making process for the new proposal, whether URA was under any pressure from government department(s) or community organisation(s); whether the winning of an international award by the film "Echoes of the Rainbow" was crucial to the decision of URA; and

(c) given that some elderly property owners in the tenement buildings on Wing Lee Street are worried that under the new proposal, not only are they unable to sell their properties, but they also have to bear substantial costs for repair and maintenance, whether it knows if URA had considered the rights and interests of these property owners before putting forward the new proposal?

Reply:

President,

The Staunton Street/Wing Lee Street redevelopment project (H19) is one of the 25 redevelopment projects announced but yet to be commenced by the former Land Development Corporation which the Urban Renewal Authority (URA) has taken over upon its establishment in 2001. The project area comprises three sites, namely Sites A, B and C. Apart from the conservation of the tenement buildings at Nos.88-90 of Staunton Street at Site B and the restoration of the stone steps at Shing Wong Street, the original proposal was basically a redevelopment-led project. During the planning process of the project, there were evident changes in the public aspirations for heritage conservation. In October 2007, the HKSAR Government announced a new policy statement on heritage conservation and a range of initiatives on conservation, including the revitalisation of the Central Police Station Compound and the Police Married Quarters site at Hollywood Road in the vicinity of the H19. The developments in recent years have directly affected the URA's consideration of the development plan for H19, in particular, Wing Lee Street at Site A. The URA had carried out a heritage assessment for the project and the consultants pointed out that preserving the existing street pattern around Wing Lee Street and Shing Wong Street would be the best way to remember the history of urban development of that community.

In view of the above-mentioned development, the URA, with the support of the Development Bureau (DEVB), announced the substantial revision of the proposal for Wing Lee Street in November 2008. Under the new proposal, a "conservation-led" approach would be adopted to implement the project covering Wing Lee Street. The original proposal of building a high-rise building on the site would be abandoned. The Bridges Street Market and the three buildings at Nos.10-12 Wing Lee Street would be conserved. Nos. 1-9 Wing Lee Street would be demolished and a row of buildings modelled on the typology, height and scale of the existing tenement buildings would be re-constructed in-situ to preserve the existing "terrace" ambience. With the revision, the plot ratio of H19 would be substantially reduced from eight to not more than 4.5, which was widely agreed and supported by the public at that time.

I have set out the background of the Wing Lee Street project in detail, because these developments are relevant to the question raised by Dr Hon Priscilla Leung Mei-fun. My reply to the three-part question is as follows:

(a) The URA's decision on the Wing Lee Street project in March this year was to provide an alternative way of implementation to achieve the "conservation-led" approach it put forward in November 2008, that is, one could either conserve the three old buildings at Wing Lee Street and replicate the others on the same model or conserve and rehabilitate the entire row of 12 old buildings. Basically, there is no departure from the "conservation" objective.

It is believed that the URA has put forth an alternative way of conservation after taking into account the public views (particularly those from the conservation groups and some property owners of Wing Lee Street) collected during the public consultation of the Master Layout Plan (MLP) which was prepared on the basis of the amendment proposal in 2008. According to schedule, the Town Planning Board (TPB) would discuss the MLP and the public comments received at the meeting on March 19. It is understandable that the URA decided to put forward an alternative way before the TPB meeting so as to facilitate the TPB's discussion. Given the pressing schedule, the management of the URA, with the consent of the URA Chairman and in line with the established procedures, sought and obtained the URA Board's authorisation to deal with the matter by circulation of paper.

The URA Board holds regular meetings once every six weeks on average. Under its Standing Orders, the URA may, if necessary, seek advice or approval from the Board on urgent matters by circulation of papers in between meetings. Since January 1, 2010, six papers, including the one on authorising the management of the URA to deal with the proposal on the conservation of Wing Lee Street, have been circulated to the Board for approval.

As mentioned above, during the planning process of the project, the URA appointed consultants to carry out a heritage assessment. The latest proposal, just like the one in November 2008, has the "conservation-led" approach as one of the main considerations in project planning.

After formulating its latest proposal, the URA notified the DEVB before its publication. In principle, the DEVB supports the URA in proposing an alternative way to carry out the conservation of Wing Lee Street. The URA has therefore submitted both the new and the original proposals to the TPB for consideration.

(b) As mentioned above, the URA has adopted a "conservation-led" approach as the basis of the revised proposal for Wing Lee Street since November 2008. There are different ways to carry out conservation in order to maintain the unique "terrace" ambience of Wing Lee Street. It can be the earlier proposal where the old fuses with the new or it can be the current additional proposal of "complete conservation". The latest proposal of the URA has been made in response to some of the demands in the community for a "complete conservation" of Wing Lee Street and some property owners' aspiration for direct participation in conservation. 

As stated clearly by the URA Chairman at the press interview on March 16, the URA was not under any pressure from government departments or organisations when formulating the latest alternative implementation proposal. We are glad that a Hong Kong produced film has won an international award. But as mentioned above, the important decision in conserving Wing Lee Street was made in November 2008 and it was a positive response from the URA to the new policy direction as well as to the public aspirations for heritage conservation. 

(c) As Wing Lee Street is still currently part of a redevelopment project already commenced by the URA, the URA has committed to continuing negotiating for property acquisition with the owners at Wing Lee Street according to its established acquisition policy and practice before the TPB agrees to excise Wing Lee Street (i.e. Site A) from the redevelopment area. The URA will also assist the tenants concerned by rehousing them in public housing or offering them cash compensation according to established compensation and rehousing policies. As it takes time to complete the standing procedures of the TPB, the property owners (owner-occupiers or otherwise) of the tenement buildings in Wing Lee Street still have time to sell their properties to the URA if they choose to do so and the affected tenants will still be rehoused or compensated.


----------



## hkskyline

*Central Market will not be 'too commercialised'*
1 June 2010
South China Morning Post









_Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/image/102607646_

Central Market will never become another posh heritage mall like the former Marine Police Headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui, Urban Renewal Authority advisers have pledged.

"The public has sent us a clear message. The market will not become a shopping centre, and it will not be too commercialised," Professor David Lung Ping-yee, who chairs the advisory community for the revitalisation project, said yesterday.

Lung was summarising findings of a questionnaire conducted by authority staff earlier this year. More than 6,000 people, including tourists, were interviewed, some in Central and some in other districts.

About 60 per cent of the interviewees said they wanted the historic market building in Des Voeux Road Central to be transformed into a leisure venue with a lot of greenery.

Half of the respondents also wanted the building to provide space for open-air performances, art exhibitions or art shops.

While dining was a less preferred option, with only 30 per cent saying they would like restaurants in the market, most respondents favoured shops selling food with a local flavour and at affordable prices.

Luxury brands were "the last thing wanted", 240 people said, while a further 540 indicated they would not want a commercialised project.

"Committee members have agreed we will not do anything like 1881 Heritage," Lung said, referring to the monument site in Tsim Sha Tsui handed over to a subsidiary of Cheung Kong, which converted it into a boutique hotel and mall.

The mix of uses would be determined at forthcoming meetings, Lung said.

The authority's managing director, Quinn Law Yee-kwan, agreed that the land uses were unlikely to generate much profit.

"But social benefits and the community's recognition of our work should also be taken into account when we talk about income," he said.

The authority has undertaken a HK$500 million project to transform the 71-year-old building into an "oasis", with open space and facilities for the community's enjoyment.

Built in 1939, the Central Market, a piece of Streamline Moderne architecture, was then the Canton Bazaar, and its design was based on the London County Council by-laws of 1915. It stopped operating in 2003.

Preliminary results of a structural survey found the existing concrete cover for the beams, slabs and columns of the structure would not satisfy today's building codes. Carbonation has also corroded the steel reinforcement in beams and slabs.

The biggest challenge of the project is to bring the building up to code. Additional work might be needed to prolong its life for another 30 years, Lung said. The whole project is expected to take about five years to complete.


----------



## hkskyline

*Public buys idea of `oasis' market *
The Standard
Tuesday, June 01, 2010

The promise that the refurbished Central Market will be an "oasis" in the urban sprawl has struck a popular chord, and is being pushed hard as a selling line for the project.
Urban Renewal Authority officials were touting that line yesterday, saying the market will be a stand-out feature on the island while commercial activities there will be limited.

David Lung Ping-yee, chairman of the Central Oasis Community Advisory Committee, assured it will truly offer a breath of fresh air. On questions about money - whether a downtown facility that is not stacked with commercial elements can pay for itself - Lung said public pleasure is more important than revenue.

Details of how much revenue can be expected at the new-look market, as well as operating costs, will be released when research is completed, he added.

On that, authority managing director Quinn Law Yee-kwan said the more money spent on reconstruction at the outset means the less will be needed to be spent later on maintenance and repairs.

The "oasis" idea was mooted by Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen in his policy address last October, and the government is already committed to spending HK$500 million on revitalizing the 71-year-old, now-empty market on Des Voeux Road Central.

The advisory committee has more recently been sounding out people about what they want from the revitalization. Of 6,019 respondents in a street survey last month, 82 percent backed the oasis approach as the guiding theme, while more than 60 percent wanted recreational facilities, and 56 percent a green area.

An overwhelming 88 percent said they favored a transparent roof on the building.

Only 30 percent said they wanted to see restaurants and shops. Those views will be taken into account when the final call is made on facilities, Lung said.

Currently, planners are determining what they will be working with, as many structural records have been lost since Central Market rose in 1939. It is also apparent from the rust and erosion there that much of the structure needs testing before refurbishment plans can be settled, Lung said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Institute set up to halt damage of historic sites*
7 June 2010
SCMP

An institute of heritage conservationists has been formed to promote standards of practice and prevent damage of historic buildings.

As more heritage sites are put up for revitalisation and maintenance, there is no law or guideline to monitor the quality of such work, especially for privately owned sites.

The Institute of Architectural Conservationists will draw up a code of practice and a list of recommended professionals qualified to conduct restoration and alteration works to historic buildings, Dr Lee Ho-yin, director of the University of Hong Kong's architectural conservation programme, said.

"Heritage conservation is a growing field in Hong Kong. In the past, works were conducted by contractors who did not have to be supervised by professionals, and the results were often unsatisfactory," said Lee who is vice-president of the institute founded by teaching staff and alumni of the university's architectural conservation programme.

The institute will be launched in September and is expected to recognise 50 to 100 professionals in its first five years. At present, when architects and planners start work on historic buildings, they must follow a conservation plan that the Development Bureau tailors for each site. The bureau also had a list of professionals for internal reference.

But on privately owned sites, the owners decide what they want to do with their properties, unless government funding is helping to pay for the work. It is against this background that some buildings were damaged and therefore downgraded in a recent review of the historic gradings of some 1,400 sites in the city.

Tam Kung Sin Shing Temple in Shau Kei Wan, built by fishermen in 1905, was downgraded from grade one to three after a revamp in 2002.

The Tin Hau Temple in Aberdeen is another example of the damage that can be done. It was downgraded from grade two to three because of the Chinese Temples Committee's reconstruction in 1999, which removed most of the original materials except the roof ridge, stone columns and relics such as a copper bell.

Another example is the controversial revitalisation of the former Marine Police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui into a boutique hotel and shopping mall.

The developer, Cheung Kong (Holdings), had been criticised for adding a new structure to the monument, the shopping mall, resulting in visitors unable to tell which part is heritage.

Curry Tse Ching-kan, a conservation consultant for the project, conceded that when he drafted the plan in 2003, preservation was not a pritoirty in the industry. "The principle should be that new additions are easily distinguishable from the old, but it was up to the architect to interpret the plan," Tse said.

To be a recommended conservationist, the person must have completed a masters degree in conservation locally or overseas, a few years' work experience and passed examinations.

Apart from research and working out an accreditation system, the institute is also tasked to draft a charter based on international standards of practice, with a focus on the city's high land value issue, Lee said.

"We will study whether the Town Planning Board should have more legal powers to control development at heritage sites. There should be conservation zoning that covers an area instead of one block, for example," he said.

Options to adapt the use of old buildings, instead of knocking them down for wholesale redevelopment, would also be proposed, he said. The Development Bureau said it supported any initiatives towards heritage conservation.


----------



## hkskyline

*Public pleasure, private ownership?*
20 July 2010
China Daily - Hong Kong Edition

A family legacy and cultural treasure, Dragon Garden is testing the civic-minded imagination of a granddaughter. How she sees and approaches the challenge of presenting this historic site without losing it is the focus of Christopher DeWolf's report.

When Cynthia Lee Hong-yee found out that her family planned to sell her grandfather's private Hong Kong garden to developers, she returned from the United States to take photos of the lush greenery and eclectic Western-influenced Chinese architecture.

"I was capturing some of the details and I realized I just couldn't capture Dragon Garden's greatness," she said. "It has to be experienced."

She realized the garden needed to be saved - and it was up to her to do it. After a contentious battle with the relatives who owned the garden, Lee managed to persuade her uncle, Lee Shiu, to save it from redevelopment by purchasing it from his brothers and nephews for HK$100 million. The plan, after that, was to donate the garden to the government, which would then open it to the public.

That was in 2006. Since then, the garden, which is located on the shores of the Rambler Channel just west of Sham Tseng, has sat in limbo, free from the threat of demolition but with no concrete plans to restore it and open it to the public. The Lees' original offer to donate the garden was rebuffed by the government. It later changed tack and said it could take over the site, but would not guarantee how it would be used in the future.

As Hong Kong debates how best to preserve its heritage, the case of Dragon Garden poses a question that has proved surprisingly hard to answer: once you've saved an historic site, what do you do with it?

"Once you decide to keep something like this, you need a lot of money to preserve it, and there has to be some kind of public contribution to deal with it," said Lee Ho-yin, the director of the University of Hong Kong's Architectural Conservation Programme.

The problem is that Hong Kong's heritage conservation policies make little allowance for a privately-owned site whose owners want to open it to the public, he said. Roughly HK$30 million would be needed to restore Dragon Garden. While Lee Shiu is considering setting up a trust that would fund the garden's day-to-day management, Cynthia Lee said the government would need to provide money for the capital works needed to restore the garden and bring it up to code.

In 2007, the government offered to include Dragon Garden in a new revitalization scheme for historical buildings, one that also includes the Blue House in Wan Chai, a block of the former Shek Kip Mei Estate and a former police station in Tai O. In order to take part in the scheme, however, the government would need to take ownership of Dragon Garden and award its management to a non-governmental organization. The Tai O Police Station is currently being converted into a boutique hotel and the Shek Kip Mei housing estate will eventually be home to a youth hostel.

"The revitalization scheme is a step in the right direction, but it has its flaws," said Lee. "With projects like these, there's a danger that our heritage is being used for private uses. We want to open a private heritage site to the public, not vice versa."

The government's 2007 offer still stands, and Lee said her uncle will soon begin negotiating a different arrangement that would allow him to retain ownership of the site even as the government provides financial support for its restoration. In the meantime, Lee will focus on planning ways to build a future for Dragon Garden by drawing from its past.

The garden's story began with Lee Iu-cheung, who was born in Hong Kong in 1896 to a migrant family from Zhongshan, Guangdong. Lee grew up in Sheung Wan, where he witnessed some of Hong Kong's more deplorable living conditions, an experience that gave him "a lasting compassion for the poverty-stricken," according to his childhood friend Shum Wai-yau, who published a short biography of Lee in 1967.

Lee eventually became what newspapers refer to as a tycoon - a wealthy, powerful businessman with interests ranging from trucking to cinema to construction. But Lee's true passion was philanthropy, and he put his considerable influence to good use on the boards of several hospital groups and charities.

When Lee bought a barren hillside near Sham Tseng in 1949, his intention was not only to create a garden for his family, but something he could share with the whole of Hong Kong. The first thing he did was build a swimming pool, which he opened to the public, nearly a decade before the first public swimming pool opened in Victoria Park.

"He had read that some children had drowned at the beach and he said, 'I'm going to build something big enough for the schoolchildren to come use it,'" said Cynthia Lee.

In 1958, Lee hired renowned Chinese architect Chu Pin to build an ancestral hall, mausoleum and pavilion. Waterfalls, ponds and a stream were built in the garden, flowing toward the ocean in accordance with feng shui principles. Statues representing Buddhist, Taoist and Christian traditions were scattered throughout the site.

The same mish-mash of Chinese and Western styles is found throughout the garden: Qing Dynasty-style buildings covered in mosaic tiles, for instance, or stained glass windows depicting traditional Chinese scenes.

The garden's architecture was interesting enough to catch the eye of Hollywood film producers. In the 1974 James Bond movie The Man With a Golden Gun, Dragon Garden serves as the estate of a nefarious Thai-Chinese businessman, Hai Fat, who intercepts Bond after he sneaks into the garden and tries to join Fat's girlfriend as she skinny-dips in the pool.

"It somehow captures the environment of Hong Kong during the 1960s and 70s, which was a combination of different styles and influences," said Marisa Yiu, an assistant professor of architecture at the University of Hong Kong.

Even more remarkably, the garden was built using techniques that are today considered environmentally-friendly, with plenty of recycled materials. Footpath curbs were made with ginger beer bottles, as was the large dragon fountain that serves as the garden's centerpiece. Granite slabs were salvaged from demolished buildings in Central. The pool water was pumped in from the sea. Rainwater was recycled to supply the garden's water features.

For all its ingenuity, though, it didn't take long for the garden to fall into disuse after Lee died in 1976. In the late 1990s, part of its front section was lopped off by the widening of Castle Peak Road. The government built a large concrete wall to shield the garden from road noise. After the family decided to sell the property, it was left to decay, and Hong Kong's heat and humidity took its toll on the garden's buildings.

But the vegetation thrived, and today's garden has an unruly appearance that complements its eccentric atmosphere. "The most amazing thing is the calmness and the nature of it," Yiu said. "There's really something quite powerful about that space. I don't know if it's the different components, the way the trees are or the water space, but there's something very magical. You can't capture it, not through film or photography or writing about it. You just have to be there."

Finding a way for the general public to experience that sense of magic is something that Cynthia Lee has been trying to do for most of the past four years. After the garden was saved, she set up a charitable trust to promote dialogue about heritage conservation. The garden is now open once a month for public visits and it often plays host to group tours.

Lee has also invited artists and students to study the site. Earlier this year, Yiu made Dragon Garden the focus of her graduate architecture seminar on cultural landscapes. Seven groups of students made installations that raised questions about different aspects of the garden. One used LED boxes to literally shed light on some of the garden's easy-to-miss details; another explained the history of the ginger beer bottles used in the garden.

"These kinds of private spaces are rarely discussed in Hong Kong," said one student, Choi Kit-wang, whose group made Where the Dragon Lies, an installation that used lights, recycled bottles and a fish pond to depict the new residential development that surrounds the garden and once threatened to destroy it.

"If you put it in context with new development, it forces people who move to the area to rethink their relationship to heritage and the garden," he said. "It's a good example of how residential development has grown rapidly without anyone caring about its impact on heritage," said his groupmate, William Lai Wing-fung.

Similar themes were explored by another installation, Resonance, which strung LED lights over the wall built when Castle Peak Road was widened. The lights blinked according to the level of sound emitted by cars passing by and planes flying overhead, a reminder of how Dragon Garden, once isolated, now finds itself on Hong Kong's urban fringe.

"There are quite a number of levels (at which) to enjoy the garden," said Bill Chan Yiu-kwan, one of the students behind Resonance. "You can just enjoy the nature of it, but if you get some information on the history of the garden, and the concepts and ideas behind it, it becomes more fascinating."

That is perhaps the biggest challenge in opening Dragon Garden to the public: making sure it remains relevant to the public. "There's so much potential for education in this garden," said Cynthia Lee. "It's not about commemorating my grandfather - it's about understanding Hong Kong in the period of time that the garden was built."

Lee said that a recently-completed feasibility study suggested dividing the garden into a mix of zones, some for public recreational use and others for educational use and research. The emphasis would be on showcasing the garden's history through new media and interactive experiences.

"We want to take a 21st century approach, which is about how the visitor engages with the garden and what they take away from it," said Lee. We don't want to put some objects behind glass for people to look at."

Of course, for all of this to be possible, there needs to be a way to pay for it all. The success of Lee's plans hinges on convincing the government to lend financial support to the garden without taking ownership, and then on finding private donors to sustain the trust her uncle has considered setting up.

That's no small task, said Lee Ho-yin. "I have no idea what a trust can do. Where does the money come from? From the public? Through donations? That would be very tricky. I don't know if it can happen."

But Cynthia Lee is confident that it can be done. She points to private gardens in Europe and North America, which are managed by trusts that raised money from the public, businesses and the government.

"It could be a win-win situation for the government and the people if we think outside the box and come up with an original solution," she said. She recalled how, four years ago, everyone told her that it was impossible to save Dragon Garden from redevelopment.

That turned out to be far from the truth. "It just goes to show that nothing is impossible if you take the right approach," she said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Landmark tree in concrete shell shows signs of stress*
14 June 2010
SCMP

At the former site of the marine police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui - now a glittering boutique hotel and mall called 1881 Heritage - all the latest luxury goods are on display.

But for one of the oldest residents of the once-grassy knoll at the tip of the Kowloon Peninsula, the future is not looking so bright. A certified arborist says a century-old Chinese Banyan tree is showing signs of possibly terminal decline and needs urgent remedial action to save it.

Conservancy Association chief executive Ken So Kwok-yin suspects the tree, one of five "important" trees spared in the HK$350 million project, is suffering dehydration. "If we turn a blind eye and don't take remedial action, say for three to five years, there will be no chance for the tree ever to recover," he said.

Citybase Property Management, a Cheung Kong Group subsidiary that runs the site, said its arborist said the tree had no health problems but it was now planning improvements.

So said bare branches on the edge of the tree crown and a decrease in leaf density were warning signs of dehydration. He said the tree's habitat had been completely altered by the construction, including extensive excavation of the slope that once led up to the building, and its roots were no longer able to tap water from wider underground sources.

Most of the 193 trees on the site were felled or moved during the redevelopment. To keep the old banyan, a soil column nine metres in diameter was preserved under it by building a 10-metre concrete shell around it, but some of the roots had to be pruned to fit the shell.

So, who recently inspected the tree and compared its condition with photographic records, said its spread had shrunk by 40 per cent between 2005 and 2007, a natural outcome of root or branch pruning during construction.

But last year, after the official opening of the heritage site, the leaves had begun to fall off and become less dense. He suspected the problem might be related to the improper watering.

So said confining the tree in the cement shell meant its care had to be carefully adjusted. Proper watering should make the top 30 centimetres of soil moist, not just the soil at the bottom of the tree, and he doubted such thorough watering was being carried out.

So was also surprised at the absence of an automatic sprinkler system to water the plants and trees in such an expensive hotel project, developed by a subsidiary of the Cheung Kong Group, Flying Snow.

At Hong Kong Disneyland, he said, the watering of plants was not just automatic but was assisted by sensors inserted into the soil to monitor the moisture level.

According to Citybase, a landscaping contractor was responsible for the day-to-day care of the tree, such as watering, pest control and fertilising.

But the company did not give further details about the contractor's work.

It also said the arborist it hired regularly collected data on the moisture content of the soil.

"The arborist's report shows all the vitals of the tree are normal. But some enhancement measures can be adopted," it said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Landmark tree in concrete shell shows signs of stress*
14 June 2010
SCMP

At the former site of the marine police headquarters in Tsim Sha Tsui - now a glittering boutique hotel and mall called 1881 Heritage - all the latest luxury goods are on display.

But for one of the oldest residents of the once-grassy knoll at the tip of the Kowloon Peninsula, the future is not looking so bright. A certified arborist says a century-old Chinese Banyan tree is showing signs of possibly terminal decline and needs urgent remedial action to save it.

Conservancy Association chief executive Ken So Kwok-yin suspects the tree, one of five "important" trees spared in the HK$350 million project, is suffering dehydration. "If we turn a blind eye and don't take remedial action, say for three to five years, there will be no chance for the tree ever to recover," he said.

Citybase Property Management, a Cheung Kong Group subsidiary that runs the site, said its arborist said the tree had no health problems but it was now planning improvements.

So said bare branches on the edge of the tree crown and a decrease in leaf density were warning signs of dehydration. He said the tree's habitat had been completely altered by the construction, including extensive excavation of the slope that once led up to the building, and its roots were no longer able to tap water from wider underground sources.

Most of the 193 trees on the site were felled or moved during the redevelopment. To keep the old banyan, a soil column nine metres in diameter was preserved under it by building a 10-metre concrete shell around it, but some of the roots had to be pruned to fit the shell.

So, who recently inspected the tree and compared its condition with photographic records, said its spread had shrunk by 40 per cent between 2005 and 2007, a natural outcome of root or branch pruning during construction.

But last year, after the official opening of the heritage site, the leaves had begun to fall off and become less dense. He suspected the problem might be related to the improper watering.

So said confining the tree in the cement shell meant its care had to be carefully adjusted. Proper watering should make the top 30 centimetres of soil moist, not just the soil at the bottom of the tree, and he doubted such thorough watering was being carried out.

So was also surprised at the absence of an automatic sprinkler system to water the plants and trees in such an expensive hotel project, developed by a subsidiary of the Cheung Kong Group, Flying Snow.

At Hong Kong Disneyland, he said, the watering of plants was not just automatic but was assisted by sensors inserted into the soil to monitor the moisture level.

According to Citybase, a landscaping contractor was responsible for the day-to-day care of the tree, such as watering, pest control and fertilising.

But the company did not give further details about the contractor's work.

It also said the arborist it hired regularly collected data on the moisture content of the soil.

"The arborist's report shows all the vitals of the tree are normal. But some enhancement measures can be adopted," it said.


----------



## hkskyline

*We are missing out on a golden opportunity to sell the city, historians say*
30 May 2010
SCMP

What do Michael Hutchence, the late lead singer of INXS, Ho Chi Minh and Philippine revolutionary Jose Rizal have in common?

Well, they all lived in Hong Kong - Australian singer-songwriter Hutchence as a teenager in Repulse Bay and Mosque Street before becoming famous. Ho was arrested by the British while he was here and Rizal was a doctor before returning to the Philippines where he was executed in 1898. But walking around Hong Kong, the only indication of any of these men is a plaque to Rizal in the Mid-Levels.

Local historians Tony Banham and Dr Dan Waters feel that's a shame and that Hong Kong is missing out on a golden opportunity to sell the city. Both would like to see a series of plaques and trails to guide the local visitor and tourist around.

"Most visitors coming here expect it to be a concrete jungle and most of the time that's all we give them," Banham said. "There are so many aspects of Hong Kong that we do a very poor job of using to our advantage. What a huge number of eccentric, interesting and remarkable people have passed through and left their influence behind."

On Waters' wish list is a plaque at the Hung Shing Temple in Wan Chai to mark how the sea used to lap at its doors and often flood the building before reclamation began in the mid-19th century.

He would also like to see a plaque in Broadcast Drive in Kowloon Tong to commemorate where outspoken Commercial Radio host Lam Bun was burned to death in his car during the riots of 1967.

"Hong Kong has possibly the most diverse history in the region, yet we hide it," Banham said. A system of trails and plaques, he said, would attract tourists as Hong Kong loses its position as purely a shopping centre. "Tourists are becoming more sophisticated. They want more than Disney and shopping."

The Tourism Board said it had promoted the city's history and culture through its Kaleidoscope programmes. Its trails include one honouring Dr Sun Yat-sen and also the Wong Nai Chung Gap Trail which shows the defence of Hong Kong during the second world war.

But Banham would like to see a much more integrated approach. His speciality is the defence of Hong Kong after the Japanese invasion in December 1941. "There's very little to show in Hong Kong where battles were fought, where thousands of civilians died.

"Take, for example, the North Point prisoner of war camp - where several thousand POWs passed through and some perished along the way. There's a park and a nice sitting out area where I can guarantee that the locals, let alone the tourists, don't know what happened at that spot."

Then there is the Legislative Council building, where in the basement a number of those working for the British were interrogated and tortured.

"You don't want any topic like this to dominate Hong Kong," Banham said. "But this is such a bustling city that I think it's just a quiet few moments as you think about what happened at this spot. I don't think it hurts to think a bit more deeply.

"The bravery of the Chinese agents who fought in Hong Kong against the Japanese on behalf of the allies, that's something that you would think should be memorialised. Yet aside from their graves in Stanley I don't know of any memorial at all. I know there is some sort of memorial in Sai Kung but that's a bit remote. I'm very in favour of having memorials where people can see them."

Waters and Banham also suggest Hong Kong's film industry could be showcased by indicating where some famous movies were shot. For example, a plaque at Chungking Mansions in Tsim Sha Tsui or up the escalator in Central to show where award-winning actors Faye Wong and Tony Leung Chiu-wai starred in Chungking Express in 1994.

Or a whole variety of shopping centres where Jackie Chan has kicked out windows and swung from balconies all in the name of getting the baddie.

Perhaps a plaque at the Star Ferry for both The World of Suzie Wong and Love is a Many Splendoured Thing.

Banham believes a whole list of colourful eccentric and gifted people should have their moment of fame as someone glances down to read their plaque. For example, E. R. Belilios, the foremost opium trader in the former British colony used to commute on a camel from Mid-Levels to Central, until his camel jumped off a cliff.


----------



## hkskyline

*Ming-era porcelain factory left to rot in undergrowth 
Land dispute stymies conservation plan for Tai Po site*
9 August 2010
South China Morning Post

A porcelain kiln site in Tai Po that once thrived during the Ming and Qing dynasties has suffered neglect and damage over six years since a conservation plan was shelved because of land ownership problems.

With no protection other than a wire fence, the Wun Yiu kiln site, on densely wooded slopes, lies exposed to the weather.

A visit by the South China Morning Post last week after recent heavy rainstorms found fresh abrasion marks on the slopes, and pieces of porcelain bowls and plates scattered around. Some pieces were apparently washed down the slope from within the fenced area, which was declared a monument in 1983.

A hole had been cut through the fence large enough to let a person enter. There was no watchman and people could tread on hundreds of pieces of bowls lying outside the fenced area, or even take them away.

The 1,500 square metres of government land fenced in is only 3 per cent of the old porcelain factory's five hectares, which includes private land. Apart from a handful of porcelain samples and display boards in the adjacent Fan Sin Temple, little information is available on the site.

Archaeological investigations at Wun Yiu in 1995 and 1999 discovered key elements of porcelain production, including clay quarrying pits, water mills, an animal-driven grinder and clay-soaking tanks.

The excavation also found 5,000 to 6,000 pieces of broken bowls, plates, basins, incense holders and other items.

The Man and Tse clans started the industry in Wun Yiu in the 1430s in the Ming dynasty, employing hundreds of workers and exporting products to Southeast Asia. It thrived until the 1930s, when competition from machine-made wares killed it.

"It was a very big factory {hellip} It's proof that Hong Kong was not just a fishing village but an important crafts hub," an archaeologist wrote in a 2000 publication of the Leisure and Cultural Services Department.

Conservancy Association campaign manager Peter Li Siu-man said he had written to the government to call for better protection. "The community has higher aspirations for heritage conservation than before," he said. "It's time the government revisited the shelved museum plan."

The plan dated to 2001 when the defunct Culture and Heritage Commission, a high-level advisory body, proposed a Wun Yiu site museum "of regional to world-class importance".

In a reply to the Post, the Antiquities and Monuments Office said it inspected the kiln site on July 28 and had already arranged for repairs to the broken fence.

The office said minimal intervention for underground remains was "normal conservation practice", but it admitted a conservation plan had been shelved because villagers had not shown support for it.

The plan, introduced in 2004, recommended a minimum-intervention approach for the relics, development of a heritage trail and conversion of a nearby abandoned school into an on-site display centre.

"The villagers strongly indicated that the AMO should not implement any measures unless their village small house applications could be resolved," the office said.

Tai Po Rural Committee chairman Man Chen-fai said he did not understand why the stalemate had continued for years. "We do not object to conservation, but the conservation zone should not cover areas already zoned for village houses. If it is the case, there should be compensation," Man said.

Peter Li said the government should come up with a policy for dealing with heritage and ecological sites on private land, because land ownership had repeatedly been an obstacle to conservation.

The chairman of the city's Archaeological Society, Cheng Kai-ming, said Wun Yiu was a pillar of Hong Kong's early industrial development and deserved much better protection than it was getting.

"The government should pay attention not just to historic buildings but also to archaeological sites. Wun Yiu makes an ideal on-site museum that can appeal to tourists, with all its history and relics," Cheng said.


----------



## hkskyline

*`Ghost tree' comes back to haunt officials *
The Standard
Tuesday, August 17, 2010

Former students of Maryknoll Convent School, still fuming over the felling of the campus "Ghost tree," have accused three government departments of failing in their duty to protect Hong Kong's heritage.

In a petition filed yesterday before the Office of the Ombudsman, the Ghost Pine Organization said the incident in February was the result of inadequate guidelines and the lack of proper supervision.

The group accused the Antiquities and Monuments Office, Development Bureau and Leisure and Cultural Services Department of negligence resulting in the roots of the tree being badly damaged during drainage work. 

Legislator Tanya Chan Suk- chong, who is assisting the group, said the antiquities office had assured the school the work would not damage the ground structure.

"If that is the case, we suspect there was a lack of inspection on its part and in follow-up action during the drainage work leading to the damage to the tree's roots," Chan said.

The 74-year-old 20-meter pine tree was cut down on February 6 after Maryknoll said there was a danger of it collapsing.


----------



## hkskyline

*Taiwanese bookseller looking at market site 
Industry says project should go to locals *
31 August 2010
South China Morning Post

*A major bookseller in Taiwan is looking at the Central Market as a possible site to set up shop in Hong Kong, but the choice may be disputed by local players in publishing.*

The Urban Renewal Authority, in charge of the revitalisation project for the 71-year-old building in Des Voeux Road Central, said the use of the block would ultimately be determined by the public.

"There will be a fair process in the selection of Central Oasis' [the name of the market project] future operator," said a spokesman for the authority, adding that a public forum would soon be organised.

A committee that advises the authority on the project met yesterday but has yet to discuss the business model and partners. A person present at the meeting said: "The project could be run by one or multiple operators. The committee is determined to keep the selection process very fair and transparent, with thorough consultation.

"Public opinion will be above any other considerations, including political pressure," the person said.

The remarks came as Financial Secretary John Tsang Chun-wah, during his visit to Taiwan this week, welcomed a plan by Eslite, the biggest bookstore chain in Taiwan, to expand to Hong Kong. Tsang indicated that government departments would discuss the idea with the company.

Eslite chairman Robert Wu had also mentioned the Central Market as a possible option, along with Causeway Bay or Kowloon.

Eslite is also looking for a vacant factory building as an alternative, according to a person familiar with the deal.

The bookstore's flagship store in Hong Kong would, like the one in Taipei, come with a restaurant and a food court, a lifestyle design store, a contemporary art gallery, an education centre, a theatre and an observation deck, according to its presentation to the Hong Kong government.

Jimmy Pang Chi-ming, chairman of local publisher Subculture, said the Central Market should be reserved for locals if it were to become a book city.

"Hongkongers absolutely are capable of creating their own city brands. If the market building is to be leased at a concessionary rent, I see no reason why locals should not be beneficiaries.

"The government may want to improve ties with Taiwan, but it should not do so at the expense of local creative industries," Pang said, adding that the West Kowloon Cultural District, which is set to be a regional arts hub, would be a better home to Eslite.

Daniel Lee Dat-ming, who runs Hong Kong Reader, a cultural bookstore in Mong Kok, said he also had reservations about giving concessions to a Taiwanese chain.

He said it is a constant battle for him to meet the monthly rental of more than HK$10,000 for his 800-square-foot shop, located on the seventh floor of an old building.

"The market building could be composed of small shops selling different kinds of books, and in that case, we would also be interested," Lee said, adding that the authority should get operators through an open tender process.

A survey conducted by the authority found that the majority of 6,000 respondents wanted a leisure venue that included green space.

The authority is conducting a structural survey.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong history on a plate, yet we spurn it *
19 August 2010
South China Morning Post

It's sometimes forgotten just how much history Hong Kong has. The shorthand view that there was little to Hong Kong other than fishing before British colonialists arrived 170 years ago is a far cry from the truth. At a site in the New Territories, a kiln turned out that most identifiable of Chinese objects, blue and white porcelain, for centuries. It was exported throughout Southeast Asia and beyond. Archaeologists have unearthed evidence of a thriving industry in the five-hectare area. When the kiln thrived during the Ming and Qing dynasties porcelain was a luxury only the wealthy could afford. To know that it was being traded for goods like silk paints our past in considerably more vibrant colours.

And yet we don't seem to be expending much effort to celebrate that past. The Wun Yiu kiln has been neglected to the point of ruination. Despite having been declared a monument, a land dispute with villagers has left it overlooked and open to the ravages of the elements. The protection that the special status is supposed to confer has been made meaningless by inattention.

Even a conservation plan was seen to be too difficult; indigenous villagers demanding the right to build promised houses on the 97 per cent of the site that is in private hands caused that to be shelved six years ago. In place of attractions there's only a wire fence that is poorly maintained, a hillside that is freshly eroded with each downpour and broken pieces of porcelain littering the dirt. A visit by this newspaper showed none of the preservation that monument status is supposed to guarantee.

We should be capitalising on what we have to educate and to draw tourists. The atmosphere of a thriving kiln could be recreated with a museum and displays. That has been done successfully with the Sheung Yiu Folk Museum in Sai Kung. Hong Kong has just 94 buildings and places with monument status. Every effort has to be taken to keep them in the best condition. Disputes have to be settled using every resource that the government can muster. If a land purchase or swap is necessary at Wun Yiu, let's do it so the neglect can end. Or even more of Hong Kong's history will be forgotten.


----------



## hkskyline

*Urban renewal has no place for hungry ghosts *
23 August 2010
SCMP

Redevelopment looks like ending two historic Yu Lan (Hungry Ghost) Festivals.

The festival is a month-long effort to appease restless spirits of the dead. But threats from urbanisation are forcing communities in Central, Kwai Chung and Wong Tai Sin this year to stage what are likely to be their last celebrations.

The festival falls on the 15th day of the seventh month of the lunar calendar, and more than 60 celebrations take place across the city throughout the month to pacify roaming hungry ghosts.

Worshippers make offerings of food, letters and fake cash to satisfy the hungry spirits.

The Ministry of Culture in Beijing is likely to name the festival, and three other traditional Hong Kong events, as part of the nation's intangible cultural heritage later this month or early next, said conservationist Roger Ho Yao-sheng, who is familiar with the Hong Kong government's approaches to Beijing on the matter.

The three other festivals are the Cheung Chau Bun Festival, the dragon boat water parade at Tai O and the Tai Hang fire dragon dance.

The prospect of gaining national status delighted Wong Kan-oi, chairman of festival organiser 30 House Yue Lan Associates, last year. He has been organising hungry ghost events in Central, Mid-Levels and Sheung Wan from his shop at 62 Staunton Street since 1996.

But he said an Urban Renewal Authority decision to redevelop the area which encompasses his shop has confused and depressed him and his neighbours.

People in the area began to celebrate the festival there more than a century ago, but their evictions, scheduled for February 11 next year, to make way for an urban renewal project, means the forthcoming celebrations Yu Lan festival on September 2 will be the last in the area.

"You're trying to make the festival a national heritage and meanwhile you're kicking us out. This is contradictory," Wong said. "We're deeply saddened by the way the government treats us."

Redevelopment projects, such as the one affecting Staunton Street and also Wing Lee Street, target old, dilapidated buildings with poor living conditions, and transform them into open spaces and community facilities, the authority says.

Ho, a heritage writer, said: "The group shouldn't be expelled. To dismiss them would be like terminating the historical pulse of this quarter."

Other celebrations in Yan Oi Court, Kwun Tong, and Choi Wan Estate in Wong Tai Sin are also facing the same threat from urbanisation or noise complaints.

One site at risk is the park in Hill Road, Pok Fu Lam, which might have to make way for the MTR's West Island Line.

Ho said festivals usually occurred in grass-roots areas and served important social functions because the government often could not, or did not, give smaller, poorer communities the care they needed.

"It's from ... meetings like this that a sense of local recognition and belonging is created, which is essentially what the government calls a `harmonious society'. These festivals peter out owing to redevelopments or people's deaths. Consequently, local culture vanishes.

Clairvoyant and exorcist Yik Yuen-ling, the honorary chairman of 30 House, said: "Since the community here has been feeding the hungry ghosts in this neighbourhood for many years, they are accustomed to this treatment. When they, the ancestors, arrive next year only to find nothing is prepared for them, they may think nobody cares about them and will create troubles like car crashes or fires."

Ho said: "If Yu Lan becomes a national heritage event, the government should actively look for sites nearby to keep the traditions."

The festival is often celebrated on soccer pitches or in parks, mainly by the Chiu Chow community, estimated to number 1.2 million.

Legend has it that Mu Lian, then the oldest Buddhist monk, discovered that his mother was a hungry ghost who was suffering in hell due to her misdeeds in life.

The monk used his magical powers to offer food to his mother, but the food turned into charcoal in her hands. Buddha advised him to ask monks and others to recite sacred scripts and perform rituals on the 15th day of the seventh month of the lunar calendar in order to temporarily release all hungry ghosts - including his mother - to receive food.


----------



## hkskyline

*CLP in talks on saving art deco HQ 
Utility explores alternatives to demolition for tower already approved *
3 September 2010
South China Morning Post

CLP Power is in talks with the government about economic incentives to preserve its 70-year-old headquarters in Argyle Street, Kowloon, as it seeks to guard redevelopment rights granted nine years ago.

Grade-one historic status was proposed by the Antiquities and Monuments Office last year for the building at 139-147 Argyle Street.

The negotiation is based on an approved building plan for a 39-storey residential tower atop a four-storey car-parking podium on the site that CLP secured in 2001, which could be worth billions of dollars, a person in the heritage-conservation field said.

A CLP spokeswoman confirmed the utility had had discussions with the government on "the need to balance between preservation of built heritage for the benefits of the community and allowing individual owners such as CLP to exercise the rights that come with ownership". "We are constantly reviewing our need and requirement for our properties and currently reviewing various options for our head office building," she said.

A top government official said it was having talks with a grade-one heritage owner, without giving a name. "If negotiations bore fruit, the case would be another example in which the government managed to secure preservation of privately owned heritage by handing out economic incentives instead of buying out with cash," the official said.

The art deco building was opened in 1940 as the utility, led by the Kadoorie family, extended the electricity supply for a growing Kowloon.

It marked a milestone in the development of the company and the district, according to a heritage appraisal by the antiquities office.

The two sides have been exploring several options to keep the block without affecting the owner's development rights. One possibility is partial preservation with new structures, as was done with the Wan Chai Market, with only the facade kept and the rear demolished for flats.

But this approach would impair the integrity of the symmetrical CLP building, architectural conservationist Dr Lee Ho-yin said. The block, standing on a landscaped embankment at a major junction of roads and flyovers, has long been a landmark.

Another option is for CLP to transfer the surplus development potential to another site it owns or one granted by the government. The present head office contains a gross floor area of about 78,000 square feet, according to the building plan. The 2001 plan would enable CLP to develop a residential tower with a floor area of about 309,000 square feet. This means the transfer could involve the unrealised 231,000 square feet.

Surveyors say the greatest challenge for this option is to find a suitable site. "You have to look for a site in the area large enough to receive the unrealised building space. There are very few such sites in Ho Man Tin and Kowloon Tong, except a site in Ede Road in the [government's] land sale list," SK Pang managing director Pang Shiu-kee said.

Building density in the area had already been capped, adding to the difficulty, he said. An attempt in 2000 to raise the plot ratio in Kadoorie Hills behind the headquarters block was rejected by the Town Planning Board, which wanted to maintain the "high-class low-density" scenic setting in the area.

Charles Chan Chiu-kwok, managing director of Savills Valuation and Professional Services, said the two sides could also be split on land values of the Argyle Street site and the transfer site. Officials would have to be careful in the calculations.

He estimated the CLP site could be worth HK$13,000 per square foot.

Donation of the site to the government in exchange for another - as in the case of King Yin Lei mansion in Stubbs Road, Mid-Levels - sounds a less likely option for the company, which has maintained the head office there for almost 70 years.

The Development Bureau has in recent years given economic incentives to other private owners of heritage buildings.

It is working out a plan with the Anglican Sheng Kung Hui so the church can transfer some development rights from its compound on Lower Albert Road to a Mt Butler site that it owns. It allowed owners of Jessville in Pok Fu Lam Road to build two residential towers next to the 77-year-old mansion by lifting a moratorium on denser redevelopment in the area. The latest case is in Prince Edward Road West, where the owner of a four-storey shophouse is being allowed to keep the facade and demolish the rear to build a hotel.

CLP is not new to real estate development, having turned a Hung Hom power plant into Laguna Verde with Cheung Kong Holdings in the 1990s.

Antiquities Advisory Board member Dr Ng Cho-nam said the government would have to justify the deal if it decided to give incentives involving a land exchange. "It seems that society is yet to form a consensus that the building is worth preserving with such a large-scale effort," he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Restorers achieve a Mid-Levels Renaissance*
3 September 2010
South China Morning Post










Just one more month and the Mid-Levels mansion King Yin Lei will be restored to its former glory.

Repairs to the Chinese Renaissance-style mansion at 45 Stubbs Road are now in the final stage and restorers are fine-tuning the interior furnishings, Professor Tang Guohua, of the school of architecture and urban planning at Guangzhou University, said.

"We are inspecting the works and everything will be completed in October," Tang said.

While repairs to the bronze railing on the stairs and the timber floor were continuing, the red bricks, terrazzo decorative features and ceiling moulding have already been reproduced or fixed, and mosaic and cement tiles have been laid.

Work on the mansion's signature two-tone green roof is complete. Efforts were made to reproduce the lighter green tiles used in 1937 when it was built, and the deeper green tiles for the new wings added in the 1970s.

A contractor hired to deface the mansion is still holding some 100 items removed from the mansion, including wooden doors and window frames, in the hope of selling them. But as the government said no public money would be used to buy them back, the restorers have made replicas.

The Development Bureau said it would soon decide on the most suitable use for King Yin Lei: "One of the important principles is to provide free public access."

It has been three years since the mansion was defaced by its unidentified former owner, who sought to demolish it for redevelopment. The attempt initially escaped the government's attention but a halt to the work was finally called after media coverage, and officials provisionally declared the mansion a monument.

Monument status was confirmed in 2008, and the owner agreed to surrender the site in exchange for one on the slope next to it. The owner paid HK$57.99 million for the new site to build five three-storey houses.


----------



## hkskyline

*Green for go on $500m Central Market plan*
The Standard
Friday, November 25, 2011










Central Market is to be turned into a "Central Oasis" for the man-in-the- street at a cost of HK$500 million.

The Urban Renewal Authority said it has selected AGC Design to undertake the transformation with more green space and trees on the rooftop. If the structure is strong enough, a swimming pool may be built, it added.

The design will be finalized in six months and the plan will then be submitted to the Town Planning Board for approval next year.

AGC Design director Vincent Ng Wing-shun said it is clear Hongkongers do not want the market turned into another upscale shopping mall.

He said the historic site will be down- to-earth without chain stores and other high-end boutiques. 

"Our vision is to conserve Central Market in the best possible manner, and we will try our best to make it architecturally creative," he said.

Parts of the building such as the light well, glass windows and stone steps will be retained, he added.

The firm's design will have traditional food stalls - a dai pai dong - and an organic produce market on the ground floor.

The middle floor will comprise an art gallery and rooms for performances while a swimming pool will likely be built on the top floor. Organic food will be planted on the roof top.

Ng said the structure of the old building has to be strengthened to accommodate the greenery on the rooftop. This will be one of the challenges.

He described the building - completed in 1938 - as "an elderly in need of more body checks." The URA and AGC Design will pick up good features from the other three firms that submitted tenders for the final design.

"AGC will start working on the proposal based on the design concept and which reflects the aspirations of the community," URA managing director Quinn Law Yee-kwan said.

"Our current schedule is to submit a planning application with the Town Planning Board for consideration next year. We plan to exhibit AGC's final design for the public to view in due course."

Law expects the final cost of the project to exceed the original budget of HK$500 million, because of inflation and rising construction and material costs.

Central Market ceased operating in 2003.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hotung rammed home staying power *
The Standard
Wednesday, November 23, 2011

In an earlier column, I looked at Ho Tung Gardens on The Peak as an important heritage site.

The 1927 building is one of the earliest examples of Chinese Renaissance architecture - the mixed Chinese and Western style adopted by China's first Western-trained architects.

However, the complex is also important for its social history, as a recent booklet by Lee Ho-yin, Lynne DiStefano and Curry CK Tse makes clear.

At the time it was built, The Peak was off-limits to Chinese residency, and there was a law against Chinese-style tenement buildings being built in the Mid-Levels or higher - rules partly driven by fear of bubonic plague. 

Robert Hotung was the richest man in Hong Kong but of mixed ancestry, a status that both whites and Chinese looked down upon. But he and his family did buy property in the area, and managed to live there.

The choice of a very Chinese-looking style of architecture for the new house in 1927 wasn't an accident. It was a statement that a racial barrier was being broken. It was also a declaration by Hotung that he was different from his neighbors, who were only living in the colony temporarily before going home.

Hong Kong was the only home he had, and he emphasized this point by investing quite a lot in property - which was uncommon at the time.

So Ho Tung Gardens tells a very important historical story. Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

*Fighting for war reminders*
The Standard
Friday, December 09, 2011










There's more to Hong Kong's heritage than traditional Chinese buildings and colonial architecture - there's the military aspect.

And it is worth preserving, according to Hong Kong University researchers.

The Faculty of Architecture carried out a 10-year study from 2000 on defense structures dating from World War II, including gun batteries, pillboxes, gun emplacements and tunnels built by British and Japanese troops.

The team located about 120 military installations, including 77 pillboxes or defensive bunkers built along the Gin Drinker's Line in Kwai Chung.

The researchers said a systematic and comprehensive conservation of these military relics is necessary because of their historical and conservational value.

Assistant professor Lee Ho-yin said many of the sites are deteriorating.

"It's still not too late at all. Once we start conserving them for public enjoyment, you will find that they make good materials for sightseeing places or education tools," Lee said.

He described the sites as being a "collective memory" of the wartime defense of Hong Kong.

The older generation might not want to conserve them because of painful memories but they should be preserved for educational purposes.

Lee admitted that there are difficulties in conserving them. For instance, many are located in remote areas and some are overgrown.

"War buildings and structures are designed for war, not for aesthetics."

The researchers hope their findings will provide conservation information for government surveyors and town planners.

However tourism sector legislator Paul Tse Wai-chun is skeptical about the value of such sites for visitors, but agrees they should be protected for their historical value.


----------



## hkskyline

*HK and Asian economies strive for safeguarding intangible cultural heritage *
Saturday, October 8, 2011
Government Press Release

Cultural ministers and senior officials of 11 Asian countries have come together in Hong Kong this morning (October 8) to share their insights and experiences of translating the vision of supporting the continuation and enhancement of Intangible Cultural Heritage (ICH) into actions.

Today's "Panel Discussion by Asia Cultural Ministers" Session, hosted by the Home Affairs Bureau (HAB), is the highlight of the "Asia Cultural Co-operation Forum (ACCF) 2011".

The ACCF was launched in 2003 as one of HAB's key initiatives to foster regional cultural co-operation, share good practices and promote culture and the arts.

This year's ACCF is the seventh forum that Hong Kong has hosted. It carries the theme of "Safeguarding Intangible Cultural Heritage: From Vision to Action".

Cultural ministers and senior officials of the Mainland China, Cambodia, Indonesia, Japan, Korea, Laos, Myanmar, The Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam have joined today's panel discussion session.

Addressing the panel discussion session, the Secretary for Home Affairs, Mr Tsang Tak-sing, said that Hong Kong was highly committed to promoting regional cultural co-operation and exchange in Asia.

"While the Convention for the Safeguarding of the Intangible Cultural Heritage adopted by United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (UNESCO) provides a framework, how this is translated into practice is a huge subject that has been tackled in different and creative ways by different governments depending on the local context, needs and wishes of the population."

"Here in Hong Kong, we adopt a multi-pronged approach to protect, nurture and promote ICH. This includes in-depth research, education, promotion, application for inscription and transmission," Mr Tsang explained.

He noted that apart from financial and human resources provided by the Government, local communities and organisations were encouraged to participate and support safeguarding measures as part of our concerted efforts to preserve local ICH.

"We are also carrying out a major survey of ICH in Hong Kong to identify local elements in accordance with the framework set out in the Convention for the Safeguarding of the ICH."

"We expect the survey will help identify more heritage items from local communities, groups and individuals," Mr Tsang said, adding that the survey findings would also provide a comprehensive basis for formulating further supporting measures for the preservation, promotion and enhancement of ICH. 

In Hong Kong, four local ICH items, namely the Cheung Chau Jiao Festival, the Tai O dragon boat water parade, the Tai Hang fire dragon dance and the Yu Lan Ghost Festival of the Hong Kong Chiu Chow Community, have been successfully inscribed onto the third national list of intangible cultural heritage this year. Another heritage item, Cantonese opera, was inscribed onto UNESCO's Representative List of the Intangible Cultural Heritage of Humanity in 2009.

The Minister of Culture of the People's Republic of China, Dr Cai Wu, has also addressed today's panel discussion session. Other cultural ministers and senior officials attending the session have taken turns to speak on the theme and joined together to exchange views with the audience in a Q&A session.


----------



## hkskyline

*Appearances aren't everything*
The Standard
Wednesday, December 14, 2011

Some of the most controversial conservation proposals involve modern public sector buildings designed to serve practical purposes.

After all, there are lots of them around, and some people even say they are ugly.

As we saw with the Central Star Ferry pier and the nearby extremely basic Queen's Pier, conservation is not about appearances - it is about collective memory and social and historic context.

But some experts believe such structures do indeed have architectural value.

This is discussed in a recently published booklet by Chinese University's Vito Bertin, Gu Daqing and Woo Pui-leng called The Greatest Form Has No Shape (the title comes from the Taoist Laozi). 

The booklet looks at three sites in Central: Central Market, Hollywood Road police married quarters and the Central Government Offices West Wing. The first two are being preserved, while the third is the subject of ongoing controversy.

The authors say the three buildings are outstanding for their design qualities, which are not just functional but often clever. For example, the police quarters had high ceilings, which may have compensated for the units' small size. The kitchens and balconies were across the common corridor from the actual flats, overlooking the courtyard.

This arrangement must have added not just to the space, but to the sense of community among the police families who lived there from 1951 to 2000.

In short, modern sites can have architectural as well as social value. Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

*Just leave my home alone*
The Standard
Monday, December 19, 2011

The granddaughter of the man who was the first of Hong Kong's great tycoons is appealing for people to help her fight off a plan to make her 1920s-era mansion home and landscaped garden on The Peak a monument.

Ho Min-kwan says a scheme to preserve Ho Tung Gardens at a cost of billions of taxpayer dollars makes no sense.

Better, she says, that she be allowed to demolish the 84-year-old sprawling mansion and replace it with 10 townhouses - she would live in one - that would occupy about half of the 120,000-square-foot site off Peak Road that overlooks Aberdeen Country Park.

The landscaped garden with a pavilion, pagoda and other features would be preserved along with its greenery, added Ho as she went public for the first time yesterday with her side of the big house story.

That included her pointing out that taxpayers will be stuck with a bill of HK$7 billion in compensation and other work if it is declared a monument.

"I will continue to live there, and I want to improve the site by building smaller houses on one section of the site," countered Ho, who is in her seventies.

"Only the main building will be replaced with more tasteful structures that will blend in with the landscape."

Ho Tung Gardens was shaped by the second but "equal" wife of Robert Ho Tung Bosman, who became famous as Sir Robert Hotung at the head of a clan that has spread and prospered since he created the family empire.

He never lived there, but some historians argue that Ho Tung Gardens is important as it stands as the first house a non-European was allowed to build on The Peak.

Other experts agree with Ho Min- kwan that the mansion is simply an uninteresting pile with a few Chinese features tagged on. They say it cannot compare with a few other "Chinese Renaissance" homes in Hong Kong such as King Yin Lei and Haw Par Mansion.That is the line that Ho pushed, saying the people of Hong Kong "should not be obliged to pay damages by way of compensation, and they will not have to unless the government declares Ho Tung Gardens a monument."

She said the existing main building is "unexceptional" and has been converted into six apartments. Her personal wish is to retain the site as her home and preserve the family legacy.

"I hope when the public knows all the facts it will agree with me that it would be a great mistake to declare Ho Tung Gardens a monument," she said.

Her plea followed Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet- ngor revealing on Saturday that the government will declare Ho Tung Gardens a protected monument before a 12-month temporary declaration expires next month. That was imposed after Ho first announced her redevelopment plan.

But Ho responded that it is simply not worth the money to make it a monument and against her wishes. "It does not have the requisite historical or architectural value or authenticity; it is not a rare example of an architectural style, and it is not a distinctive building structure.

"It does not arouse public sentiment in the same manner as other historical landmarks, such as King Yin Lei or the Queen's Pier, do or did."

Ho said the site cannot be said to be part of Hong Kong's social memory because "it is barely visible to the public and relatively unknown."

And she is not interested in a land swap. "While I do not doubt the government's good intention, I feel they have misunderstood my situation," she said.

"Unlike other cases where a land exchange has been successfully used to trade for private property, I have no desire to trade Ho Tung Gardens for a piece of land as if it is a business deal. To me, Ho Tung Gardens is my home."


----------



## hkskyline

*Salute the heroes who defended us*
The Standard
Tuesday, December 20, 2011

December 25, 1941, is forever remembered in Hong Kong as "Black Christmas" - the day the then-crown colony surrendered to the invading Imperial Japanese Army after a gallant defense lasting 17 days.

What followed was three years and eight months of humility, cruelty, bitterness and horror at the hands of the Japanese. But heroism, sacrifice, courage, camaraderie and love were offered by the Hong Kong people, in contrast to all evils done to them during those dark times.

Last Thursday marked the official opening of St Stephen's College Heritage Trail, located within the environs of the school in Stanley. The school walls enclose a mini history of Hong Kong, from its early colonial days to the present.

The walls also tell a story of what happened there during the bitter fighting in 1941. They stand almost like a guardian to the entrance to both Stanley Prison and Stanley Fort, which was a key defensive position as well as a military base during colonial times.

Canadians, British and our own Hong Kong soldiers were among the many brave men and women who fought and died for liberty, and a way of life they loved.

The trail gives a very detailed account of the college and its illustrious past and present achievements, but also highlights what life was like inside one of Hong Kong's few boarding schools. I was involved in the trail's development because of my friend and its benefactor, Gilbert Hung, himself a "Stephenite" (a term coined to identify a student of St Stephen's College).

The idea was born of the school's council, comprising old boys intent on letting the world know about their alma mater, as well as the significant role the buildings played in our history.

After a lot of hard work getting designs, builders and renovators, historic documents and materials - as well as donors - there was also the planning to ensure the trail could finance and manage itself well into the future.

Overcoming all difficulties, the council completed the job, and together with the donors, went on a matinee viewing on December 5.

Attending as a guest, I was very impressed with not only the proceedings, but also the tasteful design, quality of the displays and value of the information available.

For me, the special bonus was when several Canadian veterans in the defense of Stanley arrived accompanied by their relatives. They wore their medals and their unit insignias with pride - as veterans do during our own Remembrance Day ceremonies - and spoke of their time in 1941 in Hong Kong. They are proud that they and their fallen comrades are still remembered.

Seeing them reminded me of the last line of Ralph McTell's song, The Streets of London: "For one more forgotten hero, and a world that doesn't care."

But in our case, we do care! Very much so. Thank you, Stephenites, for your efforts to "keep memories alive." JS Lam served with Hong Kong police - `Asia's Finest' - for 32 years, reaching the rank of senior superintendent before retiring in 1996. 

_Web : http://www.ssc.edu.hk/ssctrail/eng/trail.html_


----------



## hkskyline

*It's flat crazy *
The Standard
Monday, January 16, 2012

The owner of a Peak mansion and garden that is about to be declared a monument against her wishes has opened her doors as she fights against what she says will see billions of taxpayer dollars wasted.

Ho Min-kwan, a granddaughter of Hong Kong's first great tycoon, describes the villa at Ho Tung Gardens as nothing more than a collection of six glorified flats and not worthy to be seen as a historic building.

Speaking to a Sing Tao reporter just days before the government plans to take over Ho Tung Gardens, Ho - who is in her 70s - said it may now be famous because of the big plan but people have little knowledge about interior of the building constructed in the 1920s by one of the wives of her grandfather, Sir Robert Hotung.

And a tour of the mansion shows it is neither luxurious nor grand as many have imagined.

The villa with its flaking and fading paint is very simple, and the six apartments do not appear to have been maintained. The government levies separate rates on the six units.

The villa on the Peak does indeed look like just another old building.

Still, Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor has announced that the government will declare the entire Ho Tung Gardens a monument at the end of this month.

Ho has estimated that the total takeover package will cost taxpayers close to HK$7 billion.

Also in the 120,000 square-foot spread at 75 Peak Road - also known as Hiu Kok Yuen - that was completed in 1927 are pavilions, ponds, bridges and fruit trees, but all are showing wear. A white Buddha statue stands in the middle of a pond which, due to the lack of maintenance, is cluttered with debris and leaves.

One of the pavilions carries calligraphy of Zeng Guofan, a Chinese official from the Han Dynasty, and Zuo Zongtang, a military leader in the late Qing Dynasty.

But the paint has flaked, and Ho Min-kwan believes the works may not have been original.

The villa, however, is the main point of contention, for Ho wants to demolish it and replace it with townhouses - she would live in one - while retaining the garden features.

The villa, in fact, appear little different from an old farmhouse. There is no fine furniture to be seen, and there is no special decoration besides an old fireplace.

Ho said one of the units in the 4,000-sq-ft building was rented out before but was now vacant. In some other units, kitchen and bathroom fittings have been removed because of water leakage. Stains on the floor attest to that.

Ho said she had shelved renovation and renting-out plans as redevelopment plans took shape, though she had continued to live in one of the villa's flats.

While she didn't show the reporter around that flat, it looked quite ordinary from the outside.

Ho Tung Gardens were used by the military during World War II and suffered accordingly, Ho says, though her grandfather never actually lived there.

Ho said she finds is strange indeed that some people believe Ho Tung Gardens have historical value and are worth conserving.


----------



## hkskyline

*Cash comes flooding in *
The Standard
Thursday, January 12, 2012

Queen's Pier may be gone but it's clearly not forgotten.

Activists Chu Hoi-dick and Ho Loy, who fought a losing court battle over the pier in 2008, needed to find almost HK$300,000 to pay costs. So an internet fund-raising campaign was launched.

It generated so much support the pair were able to raise the cash in just two weeks. A total of 286 deposits, remittances and checks ranging from HK$10 to HK$10,000 were received. The pair - who faced a bill of HK$299,931.90 - closed the account on Monday after reaching their target.

The Central pier was dismantled to make way for reclamation after the activists lost a judicial review to save it. 

An extra HK$9,775.50 donated before the account was formally closed will be given to Civil Human Rights Front.

It is also one less worry for Chu, who celebrated the birth of his daughter last month.


----------



## hkskyline

*From mansion to animal house*
The Standard
Wednesday, January 18, 2012

As controversy rages over the conservation of historic Ho Tung Gardens, I was invited by owner Ho Min-kwan to have afternoon tea at the mansion.

It was a rare opportunity to get an inside glimpse of the property, and I was surprised to find that its empty rooms and disused fireplace contrast starkly with its grand facade.

I remember seeing this beautiful house from a distance whenever I visited The Peak as a child, and I always wondered who lived there. Many years have passed, and the house has lost much of its grandeur.

I also didn't realize the property had been sub- leased, with Ho occupying one unit.

The Chinese Renaissance-style mansion was built by and named after her grandfather, Sir Robert Hotung, a distinguished community leader in early 20th century Hong Kong. He didn't live there, but at another mansion on Seymour Road.

Meanwhile, Ho Tung Gardens was severely damaged during the Japanese invasion and was renovated after the war. Sprawling over a 120,000-square-foot lot with an elaborate garden - complete with bridges over a brook - maintenance of the property is quite a task.

Ho, now in her 70s, said the tenants have long since moved, and her plan now is to redevelop the property into an estate with 10 detached houses. She intends to live in one after their completion, as the mansion has always been her home.

Without diligent upkeep, a grand mansion loses its luster, which is as sad to see as beauty fading from a person due to aging. Witnessing
such a sorry state of affairs with your own eyes, it's easy to understand why heirs to old properties think of redevelopment.

As the hostess was seeing the visitors out, I noticed a small house on the slope outside the front door, and I asked her what it was for.

She said it is now storage space, as it lacks water and power.

But back in the old days it was the "Donkey House," where the family kept their pet.

That revelation quickly prompted someone to joke that rich people really do live worlds apart from common folk - if even pets get their own detached house to frolic in. 

Siu Sai-wo is chief editor of Sing Tao Daily


----------



## hkskyline

*Center of attention*
The Standard
Friday, February 10, 2012

A HK$385 million facelift has transformed a 19th-century British former military explosives magazine compound into a new Asian hub for cultural exchanges.

The Asia Society Hong Kong Center had its grand opening yesterday with Chief Executive Donald Tsang, his predecessor Tung Chee-hwa and Hong Kong Jockey Club chairman Brian Stevenson as officiating guests.

"This center will contribute significantly to Hong Kong as a world city, a business center and a cultural hub," Asia Society Hong Kong chairman Ronnie Chan Chi-chung said.

The center, on Justice Drive in Admiralty, combines new construction with four former military buildings.

It will hold exhibitions from around Asia, the first being Transforming Minds: Buddhism in Art. It will also host educational programs to celebrate the diversity of Hong Kong as a unique place where East and West meet.


----------



## hkskyline

*Public challenge for experts*
The Standard
Friday, February 24, 2012

The final decision of the government on historic Ho Tung Gardens, recently proposed as a statutory monument to protect it from redevelopment, is still pending.

The privately owned property is located at a premium site on The Peak, and its conservation has triggered an important public debate as it may involve the use of substantial public resources.

In the end, the decision on whether to conserve the property must be made by experts, and not be guided by public passion.

To this end the government has enlisted the help of Lee Ho-yin, a scholar at the University of Hong Kong, who classified the architecture of the mansion as being Chinese Renaissance and proposed its preservation.

However, as Lee is a member of the Antiquities Advisory Board, some people are questioning the propriety of engaging his services.

To his credit Lee is an active heritage conservationist. The recently restored Asia Society Hong Kong Center greatly benefited from his advice, and he is now a tour guide of the old British military building.

However, in conservation circles, Lee is known as a fearless critic.

He was highly critical when faux historic architectural-style additions were made to heritage buildings, and he slammed them as "fake antiques."

He also challenged proposals to preserve old structures that have dubious architectural value.

In the past, when a project ran into objections, the government would engage outside experts, as their opinions were considered
impartial and authoritative.

Now a better-educated public may counter expert opinions with their own and put up procedural challenges. At times government experts will find themselves embroiled in such controversies.

Clearly, it is not easy being a government expert these days, as it also involves facing the public. 

Siu Sai-wo is chief editor of Sing Tao Daily


----------



## hkskyline

*Deadlock over Ho Tung mansion*
The Standard
Thursday, March 08, 2012

Talks with the government over the future of Ho Tung Gardens have stalled after both sides failed to reach a consensus, the owner of The Peak landmark claims.

Ho Min-kwan, granddaughter of late businessman Robert Ho Tung, said yesterday she is not optimistic after authorities rejected her recommendations for the demolition of the main building, a mansion, on the site.

"Negotiations have already halted. There have been many rounds of negotiations already and I can only sit and wait for their final response," Ho said.

"I hope the chief executive can reach a decision soon."

Ho added that, for the time being, she will halt her appeal for the mansion to be demolished. 

Secretary for Development Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor confirmed that negotiations have stalled, while adding that new compensation terms have been offered, but refusing to say how much taxpayers' money will be involved.

Ho Tung Gardens is at the center of a heated public debate on whether conservation of historic sites justifies the use of substantial public resources.

The 120,000-square-foot site at 75 Peak Road was built in 1927 and comes complete with pavilions, ponds, bridges and fruit trees.

The mansion is the main point of contention, as Ho intends to demolish it and build 10 townhouses in its place, while retaining the garden features.

But the government recently announced that it will declare the entire Ho Tung Gardens site a monument as it is probably the earliest surviving example of Chinese Renaissance architecture.

Ho estimates that the total takeover package will cost taxpayers close to HK$7 billion.

She had earlier ruled out accepting a government offer of a site exchange that would give her almost exactly the same development potential of a plot ratio of 0.5 and about 10 villas of no more than four floors per building.

The designated deadline for authorities to decide whether or not to gazette the mansion as a national monument has long passed.

Lam told legislators that she is not optimistic about negotiations to conserve the property.

"I spent the past 13 to 14 months trying to find a way in which we can avoid entering legal proceedings, and also to avoid using public money, but I'm afraid that the situation is not working out well," Lam said.

She added the administration will not proceed with declaring the building a permanent monument just yet due to the owner's objections.


----------



## hkskyline

*Clock's ticking on Ho Tung tussle*
The Standard
Thursday, March 08, 2012

More than a month has passed since the one-year protection order for Ho Tung Gardens expired. Still, the future of the Peak mansion remains shrouded in suspense.

Owner Ho Min-kwan, the granddaughter of late tycoon Robert Ho Tung, said negotiations with the government have stopped, and she sees no point in any further talks.

What did the landlady want most? An answer from Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen.

Development minister Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor insists the ball is now in the Executive Council's court, after she recommended preservation of the property as a statutory monument.

Obviously, Exco's foot-dragging on her recommendation is symbolic of what the top policy-making body thinks about the proposal. The property owner's appeal for a quick answer is understandable. Wouldn't any normal person lose patience? 

In theory, Ho can press ahead with her redevelopment plans after the expiry of the temporary protection order. But a person close to her said she isn't the kind of person to play tough. On the contrary, she wants to be gentle and respect the government.

I fear that on an individual level, if the drama is allowed to drag out unduly long, it can build to become a matter of injustice for Ho, who legitimately expects her private property rights to be ensured. There's a wider concern too. How would other property owners view their interests if the government is seen to be handling Ho's rights unjustly?

The status quo - neither vetoing or accepting Lam's recommendation - may be the best possible scenario for the government. That would certainly be the case if the owner isn't speaking up. But now that Ho has voiced her desire for an early answer, the clock has started ticking, and people are watching.

It really isn't such a complicated issue despite calls by conservationists to preserve the mansion.

I've said repeatedly that the enthusiasm over Ho Tung Gardens' so-called collective memory and historical value are confined to a small social circle.

What society fears most is the potential cost taxpayers may end up paying in the event the mansion is declared a statutory monument against the owner's will.

As said, every time Ho Tung Gardens was discussed, it's often dominated by concerns the public might have to fork out an amount large enough to redevelop Queen Mary Hospital - something in the vicinity of HK$7 billion.

Certainly, there are only a few months left in the current government's mandate. Despite repeated assurances from Tsang that his administration will continue to make policy decisions until the last minute, it's evident that major initiatives are being put on hold.

It would be pitiful if the current government can't see fit to end the suspense and ensure justice for the legal owner.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lui Seng Chun Reopens*
http://scm.hkbu.edu.hk/lsc/en/index.html

Lui Seng Chun is an old Chinese shophouse (tong lau) originally owned by Mr. Lui Leung, a renowned businessman who moved to Hong Kong from Taishan county in Guangdong province. Designed and built by architect W.H. Bourne, the building was completed in 1931 with a total gross floor area of 600 square metres. Typical of all tong laus at the time, the ground floor of the four-storey building was used as shops while the upper floors were used as dwellings.

Since the 1960s, the Lui family began to move out of the building as the family continued to grow in size. The building became vacant in the 1970s. In 2000, the Antiquities Advisory Board designated Lui Seng Chun a Grade I historic building. With the vision of preserving the building and to contribute to society, the Lui family decided to donate the building to the Government in the same year.

The Lui Seng Chun building was included in Batch I of the "Revitalising Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme" initiated by the Government in 2008 and, after a bidding process, Hong Kong Baptist University was selected to conserve the building and convert it into a Chinese medicine healthcare centre. The revitalisation work was completed in early 2012 and the clinic, Hong Kong Baptist University School of Chinese Medicine – Lui Seng Chun, commenced operations in April 2012.

In terms of heritage conservation, every effort was made to retain the original architectural features as far as possible. Necessary alterations and addition works were carried out in compliance with modern buildings and fire regulations as well as meeting the operational needs of the clinic. In the process, the University adhered to the basic principle of minimising the impact of the alterations while ensuring that all alterations could be reversed if necessary.


IMG_0024 by hoho321, on Flickr


IMG_0024 by hoho321, on Flickr


IMG_0024 by hoho321, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tai O past gets unstilted narrative*
The Standard
Wednesday, May 30, 2012

The old Tai O police station on Lantau opened as a heritage-themed hotel this year.

Now the Hong Kong Heritage Conservation Association has published a bilingual book, in collaboration with architectural experts from the University of Hong Kong, entitled Old Tai O Police Station - the Evolution of a Centenary Monument.

Space does not allow me to describe its contents in detail, but it covers a lot, from the history of Tai O - the famous fishing village on stilts - to that of police stations in Hong Kong, to the design and function of the Tai O facility, to some wonderful oral histories from former police officers who worked there. It also includes a lot of photos and diagrams.

This covers a lot of ground, from Tai O's salt manufacturing industry, to a pirate attack on the village in 1926, to the class and ethnic divisions within the police station (which you can also see from the older group photographs of the officers and men).

It is a fascinating story - not simply about one building, but the whole community around it.

Not least, the book describes the philosophy behind the complex's preservation, the renovations and the ways in which the Tai O community has been involved, and how the hotel benefits society as a non-profit social enterprise.

It also has a very high quality design. If you are interested in Hong Kong history, check with bookstores or libraries to find it. Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage can find home anywhere*
The Standard
Monday, June 04, 2012

Hong Kong has more than 3,000 buildings that have withstood the test of time for over 50 years but which may now pose a threat to the health and safety of their residents and passers-by.

Many such cases may involve owners failing or neglecting to upgrade their premises to keep up with current building or safety standards.

For instance, stairwells are too steep or narrow for access during fire emergencies, while building materials have often deteriorated to a stage when cracking, chipping and peeling may endanger bystanders.

It is often in owners' best interests to renovate and spruce up buildings, upgrading elevators, electrical wiring, gas systems and windows, and making other fire and safety improvements. 

These basics point to the importance of building maintenance if a structure is to continue to defy age.

From a preservation point of view, it is vital to conserve appropriately if we want to put the brakes on the process of old buildings disappearing constantly.

The Blue House and 1881 Heritage are prime examples of what can be done to redevelop and revitalize older buildings that have outlived their initial purpose.

The Blue House was the centerpiece of a multimillion-dollar plan by the Housing Society and Urban Renewal Authority to preserve nine Chinese-style buildings in Wan Chai that sprung up in the 1920s. The project was completed last year.

Meanwhile, 1881 Heritage in Tsim Sha Tsui was transformed by a developer into a shopping mall, heritage hotel and exhibition hall.

But those adherents of the conservation cause have reached a crossroad: how far should they go? And what should be the guiding principles?

One cannot argue that all old buildings are worth preserving. Therefore, the question is how does one value a building, its historical background and architectural merits? Do we measure the impact it has had on Hong Kong's history, its residents and neighborhood? Or do we do so simply because it's rare and worth preserving?

We often find the so-called values differ among government officials, residents, professional appraisal firms and academics. Perhaps a building - like fashion - is very personal, and it's hard to place a value based on quantifiable elements. The sentimental value often clouds or overwhelm its true value.

But we can't live in a city of museums. Converting residential buildings to other uses would reduce actual housing supply in our already overheated property market. It would be like pouring fuel on a fire in a bubble situation.

Just because a building of conservation value cannot continue with its founding mission of serving as a home because it is getting on doesn't mean the only solution is to transform it into a museum.

It's almost tragic to resort to transformation as a form of preservation - stripping a building's body and soul and retrofitting it with visitors who have no true connection to the building itself.

Architect Nicholas Ho and art historian Stephanie Poon don't always see eye to eye.


----------



## hkskyline

*Going full tilt*
The Standard
Tuesday, June 05, 2012

When the US-based Savannah College of Art and Design won a bid to convert the former North Kowloon Magistracy building into a new campus in February 2009, some critics opined that such a historical building should have been given to a local institution, which would have appreciated its heritage more.

But SCAD students have shown that they are aware of their privileges. The school launched Tilting the Lens: Telling the Story of Sham Shui Po at the recent Hong Kong International Art Fair.

A picture is worth a thousand words - and this book has more than 200 photographs. They are an artistic documentation of the people, architectural heritage and ever-changing cityscape of one of Hong Kong's oldest districts.

Year Three students of photography, historical preservation and graphic design courses came together to create the book.

"Given that the school is located in Sham Shui Po, the real impetus of the book was seeing how the students were influenced by the location itself," said photography professor Steve Aishman.

"The students would come in and tell these fantastic stories about the place and the people they were meeting."

What started off as an end-of-year project gained momentum, stimulated by the relationship that developed between the students and the local community. Photography became a form of communication as the locals cooperated with the students by allowing - sometimes even inviting - their photos to be taken.

"The entire institution was interested in showing off how interesting this community was, and sort of thanking them for being so welcoming to the school," Aishman said.

The campus is located on Tai Po Road in Shek Kip Mei, not too far from the hustle and bustle of Sham Shui Po.

"This neighborhood is really unique," Aishman said. "Everyone treats it like it's nothing, but this is a part of history, vital history that in many ways we would enjoy highlighting, and saying how important it is for us to be in a neighborhood that has architecture and a lifestyle that has been around for a century."

Sham Shui Po was one of the earliest developed areas in Hong Kong. With its history of being the commercial and industrial hub of the city in the 1990s, the district is very popular today with local traders and retailers.

"In the book, you can see how the students are looking at what they see around them and transforming, translating and highlighting them in an interesting and impactful way," Aishman said.

The entire process involved the photography students, who were responsible for taking the photos, the historic preservation students who captioned them - in both English and Chinese - and finally, the graphic design students who arranged all these elements on the page.

"The bigger issue that the students had to learn was how to put together such a large project," Aishman explained.

"They would take these really amazing photographs and they would have these great experiences with this community, and then they have to work with the graphic design students in order to tell the story in the richest way possible."

SCAD, a private, nonprofit, accredited institution has branches in Savannah and Atlanta, Georgia, and in Lacoste, France.

"SCAD already has this huge history in producing hard quality artists who can go out and function in whatever field they want. SCAD Hong Kong is mostly interested in participating in the entire growth of creativity across all of Asia," Aishman said.

With the territory stepping up its game in the arts field, more institutions are emphasizing creativity.

"Hong Kong has this incredible base of education and it's just in the blood," Aishman said. "The entire culture is about education - and that's so fantastic to see as an educator."

Apart from SCAD, several other establishments - including the Hong Kong Art School, Hong Kong Arts Centre and the Academy for Performing Arts - provide similar wide- ranging art courses.

"Clearly, Hong Kong is on the verge of busting open for creativity. We see how the government is interested in putting together art fairs, and how funding is going very well into this," Aishman said. "It's just an exciting time to be around arts and creativity."

The book is now available at select Bookazine and GOD stores throughout Hong Kong for HK$480.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic buildings are not just museums*
The Standard
Wednesday, June 27, 2012

Ask people what a preserved historic building should be used for and many will say a museum. But there can be other uses. For instance, the old magistracy in North Kowloon is now an arts school, while Central Market will be an indoor park.

Then there is Lui Seng Chun, the 1931 shophouse overlooking an intersection on Lai Chi Kok Road in Mong Kok. It is a distinctive building, with columns and verandas wrapped around in a curve, following the triangular pattern of the intersection below. Conserved features after renovation include wooden staircase balusters, doors and windows and original floor tiles. 

As part of the revitalization, the building had a fire escape and a lift installed. Soundproof glass was used to reduce street traffic noise, which is probably a lot worse than it was in the 1930s. This work was important because the building was earmarked for a special use.

As with most traditional tong lau buildings, the ground floor had been used as retail space, while the rest was occupied as family homes.

Lui Leung, who built the structure, originally had a Chinese medicine shop on the ground floor. His family donated the building to Hong Kong in 2000.

And what better purpose for the building but to house a clinic, run by Baptist University's School of Chinese Medicine? It opened in April, and the ground floor includes a public display area and herbal tea shop.

Bernard Charnwut Chan, chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, sees culture from all perspectives.


----------



## hkskyline

Tai O Police Station (now a heritage-theme hotel)










Source : http://www.fotop.net/KennethL


----------



## hkskyline

*Move to preserve historic lodge *
Conservationists want to keep the summer home of colonial governors that was also the scene of secret Sino-British talks before the handover
7 August 2013
South China Morning Post









_Photo source : http://www.ceo.gov.hk/eng/blog/blog20121119.html _

Heritage advisers will be rating Fanling Lodge, the 80-year-old summer residence of colonial governors that is facing an uncertain future because of a new town development.

Already, some of them say the lodge - which was the scene of secret Sino-British talks before the 1997 handover - is historically significant and should be preserved and used as a public facility in a future new town.

Chief Executive Leung Chun-ying has used it to host top government advisers and ordinary Hongkongers, such as students.

The South China Morning Post learned that the lodge recently made it to a list of 200 newly identified sites slated for historic grading by the Antiquities Advisory Board, which has been rating 1,440 such sites in the past few years.

Last month, Leung said he was willing to surrender the lodge for a new town development. A study, covering the site and the surrounding Hong Kong Golf Club, would start next year.

Asked if this meant the lodge would be demolished, a Development Bureau spokeswoman said: "It is too early to tell.

"The advisory board would flexibly advance its discussion on the grading of a new item [among the 200] in case of cogent needs such as demolition threat."

Fanling Lodge, tucked behind trees and skirting of one of the golf courses, has since 1934 served as a retreat for the city's governors and chief executives. It has also housed visiting dignitaries. Former British prime minister John Major stayed there in 1996 when Chris Patten ruled.

The two-storey, five-bedroom country house stands on a 2.3 hectare site and has a swimming pool, wood-and-stone pergola, tennis court, guardhouse, Chinese-style pavilion and other outbuildings.

The lodge was proposed by governor Sir William Peel in 1932, Antiquities Monuments Office records showed. It was designed by architect Stanley Feltham of the then public works department and completed at a cost of HK$140,000.

Board member Tony Lam Chung-wai said Feltham was an important government architect who took charge of designing many public buildings, including Sai Wan estate in Kennedy Town, which still exists. "Given the site's relationship to the colonial history, it deserves at least a grade two" in the three-tier system, the conservation architect said.

"I don't think the new town development means the lodge has to be demolished. The government can keep it for community use and it can become the centre of a public park."

Former board member Lee Ho-yin agreed, saying it was common conservation practice overseas to preserve a historic block as public space and the central part of a new development. "The lodge is huge and it is easy to give it a new use."


----------



## hkskyline

*Shek O bus terminus gets heritage upgrade *
Government advisers grant grade-two status to historical Shek O building in Hollywood film
South China Morning Post
Wednesday, 11 September, 2013, 4:35am 


Quite a queue at the Bus Terminus by antwerpenR, on Flickr

A 58-year-old bus terminus that was in a Hollywood movie scene will get a higher historical status, government heritage advisers have decided.

The terminus, which was featured in Steven Soderbergh's 2011 film Contagion starring Matt Damon and Jude Law, was built in Shek O in 1955 by the now-defunct China Motor Bus, which operated routes on Hong Kong Island. It was used as a watchman's quarters and garage.

The two-storey privately owned building was one of the few non-residential architectural examples still standing in the Southern District, the Antiquities Advisory Board noted at its meeting yesterday.

A lower grade-three status had been initially proposed, but many on the 23-member board, as well as Shek O residents, believed it merited a higher rating.

"The building was constructed in a very unique cantilevered style. The assessment panel has decided to upgrade it from grade three to grade two," board chairman Andrew Lam Siu-lo said as he announced the majority decision.

"The grading reflects the special merits of higher architectural and heritage value."

The terminus, which sits on government land, is known for its large cantilevered balcony, mono-pitched flat roof and art-deco lettering on the fascia.

The board concluded the building was designed in a unique Bauhaus style of architecture, which promotes clean, modern lines and functionality.

A changing room previously occupied the upper floor, with an office on the lower floor. Drivers of CMB, which once held a monopoly on Hong Kong Island bus routes, used the building as a rest area after long trips into Shek O.

The board also approved converting an 81-year-old wing at Kowloon Hospital in Kowloon City into a training centre and office for the Hospital Authority.

Block M, which once housed a maternity ward, is now a storage and function room for staff members. Built in the classical revival style, it is one of 10 graded historical buildings on the site. It was granted a grade-two status in 2009.

"From a historical point of view, Kowloon Hospital has significant value as it was the first public hospital built on the Kowloon Peninsula," Lam said.

He said the board endorsed the conversion of old buildings for new uses as long as mitigation measures were put in place to safeguard architectural, design and heritage values.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pok Fu Lam Village on global risk list*
The Standard
Thursday, October 10, 2013










Pok Fu Lam Village is one of 67 global cultural heritage sites that needs to be preserved, according to the World Monuments Fund.

It is the first time that a site in Hong Kong has been put on the fund's World Monuments Watch, which is published every two years.

The New York-based fund said the modest appearance of the village belies its historical importance.

The settlement perched on a hillside to the west of Hong Kong Island, is characterized by narrow lanes and alleys twisting through the village, around small traditional buildings and newer structures, the fund said. It highlights the remnants of the original Dairy Farm building, set up in Pok Fu Lam in 1886, to provide Hong Kong with fresh milk, and the traditional Fire Dragon Dance held there annually during the Mid- Autumn festival, as features that provide a rich setting for the village. 

"This remarkable survivor is now facing pressure from urban redevelopment plans, including a proposal to convert unoccupied Dairy Farm workers' dormitories to high-density housing," the fund said. 

"Stringent squatter control policies make it hard for villagers to repair their dwellings, as they are required to use materials that were registered at the time of the last occupancy survey, which was conducted in the 1980s." 

It called for the sustainable management of Pok Fu Lam, allowing for the upgrading of building stock to "best serve this intimate community and will contribute to the preservation of the diversity of Hong Kong's urban space."

The village is one of two sites in the region that is on its 2014 watch list. 

The other is Singapore's Bukit Brown cemetery. 

The 2014 World Monuments Watch includes the Jefferson National Expansion Memorial in St. Louis, Missouri; war-torn Syria's Citadel in Aleppo; Tanzania's Dar es Salaam; and tens of thousands of gas lamps in Berlin.

Founded in 1965, the nonprofit body has tried to preserve 740 architectural and cultural sites in 133 countries.


----------



## hkskyline

*Preserving Pok Fu Lam village is a chance to save some of city's history*
17 November 2013
South China Morning Post


Pok Fu Lam Village day time study by briyen, on Flickr

Hundreds of humble huts and small houses perch on a hillside in the middle-class neighbourhood of Pok Fu Lam. Between them, narrow alleys lead to small shops, green fields and historic structures that were once part of Hong Kong's largest dairy farm.

Here is where villagers perform their annual Fire Dragon Dance each autumn, where the animal, made of straw and pungent with incense, confers blessings on those nearby.

For decades, Pok Fu Lam village has crouched in the shadow of the residential high-rises of Chi Fu Fa Yuen. The village has been categorised as a squatter area, and is constantly under threat of development. This makes the 2,800 residents of the 150-year-old village - one of the last on Hong Kong Island - uneasy.

Efforts to preserve this special place won support last month. Pok Fu Lam was named on a list compiled by the World Monuments Fund, a New York-based organisation seeking to preserve architectural and cultural sites. Also making the list was Venice, where dredging is creating floods, and Yangon's historic city centre in Myanmar.

Fund executive vice-president Henry Ng acknowledges that the village, dating back to at least 1868, is "not like many of our other sites", which are better known and have greater architectural merit. Ng says it is important because it is "pre-British", and even "pre-modern". It even lacks a modern sewage system.

"It's one of the last such villages in Hong Kong," Ng says. "If you lose something singular, you can never get it back. You lose a whole chunk of history."

Villagers fear that their preservation efforts could end there. How can they save Pok Fu Lam when the city lacks a system to conserve an entire area?

In a city that dazzles with glass and steel, , Pok Fu Lam village is one of many places in Hong Kong where people are crying out to save the rich, often forgotten, native history amid a land rush for more development. Preservationists are frustrated by a system that protects individual buildings only, not entire districts.

Local residents and community groups have been fighting for a heritage zone designation for Sheung Wan and Government Hill in Central in recent years. Sheung Wan is the childhood home of Sun Yat-sen, the founder of modern China. Government Hill was the seat of the colonial administration as far back as the 1840s.

In both cases the preservationists' attempts failed under the present historic building grading system, which stipulates that the higher the rating awarded, the greater the chance the government will stop a private owner from redeveloping the building.

But the rating system does not protect an entire street or district. That is why many historic village houses within the 500-year-old walled village of Kat Hing Wai in Yuen Long have been redeveloped despite the grade-one historic status given by the Antiquities Advisory Board.

"If Hong Kong is to revamp the policy, the government should first adopt the international conservation charters, and then formulate a conservation management plan for each area that's worth protection," says Conservancy Association director Albert Lai Kwong-tak.

"Pok Fu Lam village and Government Hill can be made an example to show the world that we do respect our history."

The village contains a few historic structures that were part of the dairy farm, including an octagonal cowshed, a main office building and a two-storey Western-style house used as staff quarters. The cowshed and office building have a grade-two status under the city's heritage classification, while the house has the top grade of one.

Hong Kong's conservation policies, together with the squatter status of the village, have hindered preservation, Ng says. In the modern concept of conservation, heritage should be looked at with a holistic approach, in which both architecture and the surrounding landscape should be considered. He hopes the village will garner more attention after making the list, so Hongkongers will eventually realise the village is "something special".

Dr Lee Ho-yin, an architectural conservation expert at the University of Hong Kong, shares Ng's view. Realising that some critics say the village is not pretty, he says: "This list is not a beauty contest list. It's a warning notice."

More than one-third of the houses in the village are categorised as squatter and licensed temporary housing, which means they must stay as they were when registered in the 1980s. The remainder sit on private land and owners cannot rebuild them because, without a sewage system, the sites would not meet building regulations.

Lee says the government does not need to inject much money into the village to preserve it.

"They just need to lift the squatter status, so the villagers feel secure and they would improve the village by themselves,'' he says. "Usually when the government gets too involved, they try to attract tourists to the area, who are not helpful in preserving the village environment."

Lee says that once the villagers start improving the environment the village's hidden gems would become clearer to outsiders.

The Development Bureau said it recognises the historical value of the village and is reviewing conservation policy.

Alun Siu Kwan-lun grew up in Pok Fu Lam village and is a conservation activist. The first step to improve the village's living environment would be a sewage system, he says. After years of negotiations, the government had finally agreed to build a system for the village, and now the proposal awaits Legislative Council funding approval. There are only four public toilets in the village. "Can you imagine that?" Siu says. "Private toilets for us are a luxury and a childhood dream."

Siu moved away from the village for 10 years two decades ago "because of curiosity", but came back because he missed the culture and close relationships in the village. He lives there with his wife and three-year-old son, Burn Siu Chun-nam, who likes the fire dragon dance a lot.

As Siu walks the alleys, he is greeted by fellow villagers Hidy Tam and Leung Ming-chung.

Tam, like Siu, lives in the village because of her parents. A former real estate agent, the 54-year-old has never thought of leaving. "I've developed a strong attachment to the village, and you can't find such relationships with neighbours in high rises," she says. "I know everyone here."

Her house is one of the sturdier ones, made of bricks, but she is critical of the squatter policy which prevents owners from modifying their huts. "Some houses are made of wood. That's dangerous,'' she says. "When there's a fire, they will be destroyed in seconds."

Leung, 61, also says he has no intention of leaving the village. His brother bought a house there before the squatter registration, and he moved in two decades ago when his brother no longer wanted to live there .

Leung grew up in a squatter area in Tai Hang, and has lived in public housing in Chai Wan. "I think fate brings me to these squatter areas," the construction worker says.

Siu says the village does not deserve its squatter status, and hopes the government will lift it one day. "There is a house where a family has lived for seven generations, but the land it is on is classified as government land. How is that possible?" he asks. "The family was there before the British came into Hong Kong."

He says the ownership of 65 per cent of private land in the village was confusing and very often even the families living in the houses did not know who actually owned them because of a lack of proper records.

Siu says the residents want the entire area to be zoned for village use, so the village can't be changed much in the future. "We don't want any big changes," he says. "Just let us improve what we think is necessary."

Additional reporting by Olga Wong


----------



## hkskyline

*Abandoned Tai Po school to be resurrected as ‘museum of childhood’* 
Monday, 09 December, 2013, 12:15pm
South China Morning Post

Tucked away amid scrubland on a hillside, an abandoned primary school covered in mould has emerged as a potential "museum of childhood".

Collector and artist Joel Chung Yin-chai is trying to raise about HK$100 million to convert the old Man Ming School in Tai Mei Tuk, Tai Po, into a showcase for toys, comics and schoolbooks – some more than 100 years old.

The school was shut down more than a decade ago as student numbers dwindled, but Chung believes that once restored and reinvented, it could boost tourism in the area, which is popular with cyclists and for barbecues.

“Many of these schools were left behind as ruins after being killed off,” said Chung, who has the biggest collection of graffiti by the late “King of Kowloon” Tsang Tsou-choi. “The project can serve educational purposes and carve out an archive on childhood.”

Chung and his research team recently discovered more than 200 “dead” schools in villages across Hong Kong. Some had already been reduced to rubble.

Some of them yielded old scorecards, furniture and stationery dating back to the 1960s.

Chung has at least 30,000 antique and vintage toys, and at least 10,000 school-related documents plus heaps of comics and schoolbooks.

“We have no lack of content but we need a self-sustained business model to keep the planned museum going,” Chung said.

Chung said the Tai Po district council was supportive of the project, which fits into its plans to develop tourism development as the museum is located near the controversial artificial beach set to be developed at Lung Mei.

Councillor Au Chun-wah said he supported the idea of opening a toy museum at the abandoned school.

“If Mr Chung is able to raise the money needed to open the museum, it could be beneficial to the district’s tourism industry as the idea is special. I’m sure adults and children are both interested in visiting a toy museum as everyone plays with toys when they’re young,” said Au.

Meanwhile the Federation of Hong Kong Industries and the Hong Kong Toys Council are in talks with the Hong Kong Museum of History over holding a toy exhibition.

Toys Council committee member Yeung Chi-kong said the two trade bodies ultimately wanted to set up a permanent museum dedicated to toys produced in the city.

The toy industry was seen as a pillar industry during the city’s economic take-off in the 1970s, although manufacturing has since moved onto the mainland where costs are lower.

“Looking for a permanent location is challenging and we need expertise in maintaining the collection in a financially sustainable manner,” Yeung said. “We hope to start off with a medium-term exhibition by working with a local partner.”

A Museum of History spokeswoman said discussions were in the “initial” stages and that the three parties were looking into the feasibility of a three- to four-month exhibition.


----------



## hkskyline

*Mansion in ideas line again*
The Standard
Tuesday, December 17, 2013










The government is seeking new proposals for the revitalization of a declared monument - King Yin Lei mansion on Stubbs Road. 

It is the second time that non-profitmaking organizations have been invited to submit plans for the historic Mid-Levels building after two proposals in a previous round were not selected. 

Batch IV of the Revitalising Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme includes King Yin Lei along with No12 School Street, the Old Dairy Farm senior staff quarters in Pok Fu Lam and and Lady Ho Tung Welfare Centre at Kwu Tung, Sheung Shui.

Twelve projects selected under the first three batches are at different stages of development.

King Yin Lei was the first privately owned historic building preserved through the provision of economic incentives.

No 12 School Street will become a recreational center; the Old Diary Farm quarters will be a dining center; and the Lady Ho Tung building will be a tourist center. Commissioner for Heritage Vivian Ko Wai-kwan said all have historical value.


----------



## hkskyline

Tai O Police Station


Tai O lookout by vinceccwan2013, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Peak residents angry over land swap aimed at saving historic Hong Kong mansion *
South China Morning Post
4 February 2014 









_Source : http://www.hwpg.com/ _

Residents on The Peak are mounting a campaign against a government land swap devised to save a 127-year-old mansion from destruction.

A piece of green belt land adjacent to Aberdeen Country Park with views of the South China Sea was selected by the owner of the mansion at 23 Coombe Road ahead of nine other plots, the locations of which officials have refused to disclose.

Occupants of neighbouring Carolina Gardens say the proposal - under which 49 trees would be felled to make way for a luxury house of up to 6,000 sq ft - will spoil the environment and disrupt traffic.

"We are not against the preservation of old buildings, but development encroaching on a country park," said Leo Barretto, chairman of the Incorporated Owners of Blocks A and B of the private residential estate.

The Coombe Road mansion, given grade one historic status in 2011, was built in 1887 as the residence of Irish soldier-turned-barrister John Joseph Francis and is probably the oldest surviving European house on The Peak, according to official records.

The present owner, a company under Hutchison Whampoa, had earlier obtained Buildings Department approval to demolish the mansion for redevelopment.

It applied to the Town Planning Board last month to rezone the 1,100-square-metre substitute site for low-density residential development.

A tree survey commissioned by the developer found 67 trees on the site, including a dead one. In its supporting application documents, it proposed that 16 would be transplanted nearby while 49 would be felled "mainly due to their poor form and a low predicted transplantation survival rate". In compensation, 34 other trees would be planted.

Ten potential sites had been identified for the land swap during the negotiation process and three were selected for further examination before the present proposed site was chosen, the documents also revealed.

Carolina Gardens residents have collected more than 420 signatures from residents, hikers and users of playgrounds in the area to be submitted to the board to express their objection. They also criticised the developer for not having conducted a transport impact assessment.

District councillor Ivan Wong Wang-tai is sceptical of the plan. "Why did the developer just pick this site with a sea view out of 10 choices?" he asked.

A spokeswoman for the Development Bureau refused to disclose the locations of the nine other sites considered. "We have explored, on a confidential and no-commitment basis, various preservation-cum-development proposals with the owner's representatives of 23 Coombe Road," she said.

A full market-value premium would be assessed by the Lands Department if the land swap materialised, she added.

Hutchison Whampoa declined to comment.


----------



## hkskyline

*150-year-old wall to move for redevelopment in Hong Kong*
5 March 2014
South China Morning Post

A historic stone wall in Admiralty is likely to be damaged under development plans for the new Central harbourfront that require its temporary removal, the government's heritage advisers have warned.

A 35-metre section of the wall, which is more than 150 years old, falls within a site on Cotton Tree Drive earmarked for a pumping station. The Water Supplies Department plans to remove the wall and then reinstate it after work is completed.

But members of the Antiquities Advisory Board warned it would get damaged.

"I am very much against the idea of destroying a piece of built heritage and then reinstating it," board member Tim Ko Tim-keung told two department engineers at a meeting yesterday.

"It is rare for a defence structure as old as this wall to survive."

The board demanded the department find ways to save it.

The Central harbourfront project covers a series of developments from Central to Wan Chai.

Under the administration's plan, the Harcourt Road Fresh Water Pumping Station along the harbourfront in Wan Chai will be moved next to Flagstaff House, part of the Victoria Barracks from 1846 to 1979 and now home to the Museum of Tea Ware.

The house is a statutory monument, but the boundary wall is not under statutory protection.

"It will be a pity if the wall has to be removed and then reinstated, although I understand there are technical difficulties [in the relocation of the pumping station]," board member Dr Joseph Ting Sun-pao said.

Department engineers Albert Cheung King-min and Fung Yuk-ming initially told the board that temporary removal was the best option because the wall was vulnerable and therefore unsuitable for being lifted up while the construction works were ongoing.

When pressed further to study alternative solutions, they said it was not impossible but "the works could cost millions of dollars. Is it worth spending taxpayers' money in this way?"

Cheung pleaded with the board members to approve the plan immediately because time was running out.

"We have to apply to the [Legislative Council's] Finance Committee for funding in June. If we can't start working now, the whole project will be delayed … The government hopes to finish relocating the pumping station by 2019."

The board withheld its approval yesterday and asked the department to submit a report on possible ways to preserve the wall.

Chairman Andrew Lam Siu-lo said they could make a decision by circulating the report before their next meeting, given the urgency of the matter.


----------



## hkskyline

* Hutchison deal for Peak home On hold*
18 March 2014
South China Morning Post



















Plans to build luxury house on green-belt site delayed after public opposition to a swap involving neighbouring historic mansion

Hutchison Whampoa has put on hold plans to build a luxury house at a government-owned green-belt site on The Peak after neighbours voiced their opposition and district councillors demanded a rethink.

The plans were part of a land swap deal with the government to preserve a neighbouring heritage building.

The developer, headed by Li Ka-shing, has withdrawn a rezoning application for the site on Coombe Road and one opposite that houses a 127-year-old mansion the company had earlier wanted to redevelop.

The Development Bureau said the company had withdrawn the application “with a view to taking into account the comments received and to make improvements on the proposal before submitting it to the Town Planning Board again”.

A bureau spokeswoman did not elaborate and Hutchison Whampoa declined to comment.

Under the arrangement between the bureau and the mansion’s owner, a Hutchison Whampoa subsidiary, the government offered the green-belt plot in exchange for the mansion site. Each site has an area of 1,100 square metres.

As a result, the company had applied to have the mansion rezoned from residential to heritage conservation and the opposite plot from green belt to residential use.

The withdrawal of the application last Thursday followed a request by Wan Chai District Council members at a meeting two days earlier.

“Councillors and residents think that the site to be swapped under the present proposal is not the only choice available,” council chairman Suen Kai-cheong said.

“Residents consider that building a house there would cause nuisance and obstruct the view. The site is also adjacent to the Aberdeen Country Park, meaning the environment may be affected,” Suen said.

“The government has provided insufficient information for us to decide whether to support or to oppose the plan. We don’t even know the locations of possible alternative sites … We decided to ask the developer to withdraw its application and to do a more thorough consultation.”

The head of a local owners’ corporation, James Kiam-leng Lim, said residents would wait and see what the developer does.

“We don’t think they are going to stop there,” said Lim, chairman of the Incorporated Owners of C and D Carolina Gardens. Lim has collected signatures of flat owners opposed to the deal.

Central and Western district councillor Joseph Chan Ho-lim, who discussed the issue with the bureau’s assistant secretary for heritage conservation, Queenie Lee Lai-kwan, on Friday, said he understood the government was open to the suggestion of finding another site for the swap.

The mansion is a European-style home built by Irish soldier-turned-barrister John Joseph Francis in 1887.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pressing case for a heritage body*
13 March 2014
South China Morning Post










Heritage has seemingly been a word little heard with the government so focused on housing and economic development. Yet the need for conservation of buildings and places important to Hong Kong’s history remains as necessary today as in 2007, when protests over the Star Ferry and Queen’s piers in Central prompted officials to promise a rethink of policies. Changes have been made, but they are far from being enough to ensure adequate protection and preservation. That is unlikely to happen without a strong institutional framework, based on legislation and perhaps a properly empowered foundation or trust.

The present approach is piecemeal, largely done on a building-by-building basis by a range of government agencies. No single entity is in charge, making for inconsistencies and uncertainties. The demolition last year of historic Ho Tung mansion on The Peak despite being given last-minute interim monument grading, is telling; so, too, is the inability of the government to find a suitable tenant for the former French Mission Building on Government Hill, also a declared monument. For the former, the issue was the HK$7 billion price tag the owner wanted; in the case of the latter, it is the unknown cost of repairs and renovation that an occupant could face. An independent, well-funded heritage trust designated as a statutory body could resolve such matters.

Whether our city needs such an authority is among questions expected to be included in a planned public consultation on how to preserve private historic buildings. It is an essential element of reviewing our city’s heritage policy, but the process has been pushed back to at least the middle of the year by issues seen as more pressing. The matter is not unimportant and must not be further delayed; residents want more from life than simply providing for their families. Being able to enjoy the best of the past gives a sense of belonging, instils civic pride and provides richer living.

That desire has driven the heritage movement and it is why the consultation should not be taken lightly. What is important from our past will remain vulnerable as long as heritage policy remains determined by commercial considerations, cost-saving and raising revenue. Grading buildings, providing grants and subsidies is not enough; an independent entity with financial means and a legislative-backed mandate for all aspects of conservation could well be the solution.


----------



## hkskyline

*Historic mansion clinches housing project*
The Standard
Friday, April 04, 2014

Jessville, the 82-year-old historic mansion in Pok Fu Lam, has been approved for conversion into a four- unit premise with a new residential building next to it. 
The Buildings Department yesterday gave the green light for the preservation-cum development project located on 128 Pok Fu Lam Road.

Currently owned by the son of retired barrister and magistrate William Thomas Tam Ngar-tse, the father in law of former chief justice Yang Ti-liang, the existing two-story Italian Renaissance-style house will house four flats and its facade stays. 

Another 33 new flats will be offered at the adjacent new 16-story residential tower, with three lower-ground levels to be used for clubhouse and other recreational facilities. The approval came a year after William Nixon Thomas Tam Ching and the Development Bureau agreed on the land premiums. 

Also yesterday, plans for a low-rise development on 15-18 Stubbs Road in East Mid-Levels controlled by Sun Hung Kai Properties (0016) was approved as well. The plot covers the former Lingnan College. Around HK$8 billion will be invested in the 24-block project. 

Meanwhile, a 1,144-unit development - also by SHKP - on a 212,000-square-foot site in Pinehill Village, Tai Po, is likely to be rejected by the government, which may build a 6,530-unit public estate there. The Planning Department yesterday said it does not support SHKP's proposal and even asked to take back its 91,500 sq ft space. The Town Planning Board will make a decision today.

The secondary home market, meanwhile, saw a 1,129 square-foot flat at Grand Promenade in Sai Wan Ho being offloaded at a loss of as much as HK$3 million. The four-room flat was sold for HK$22.28 million.


----------



## hkskyline

*Let’s get serious about heritage*
16 June 2014
South China Morning Post

A city’s character is often said to be defined by the way it preserves the past. Over the years, so many heritage buildings have been knocked down that there seems little left to evoke our colourful East-meets-West history. This trend may have slowed in the wake of the Star Ferry Clock Tower and Queen’s Pier demolition sagas, which forced the government to pay closer attention to buildings under threat of redevelopment. But apart from a handful of applause-winning projects, conservation remains a case of two steps forward, one step back.

An example is the government’s failure to save the historic Ho Tung Gardens on The Peak, which would have cost taxpayers billions of dollars in compensation to the owner. This shows conservation is still knee-jerk rather than backed by a comprehensive regime. As the existing heritage grading system has no legal power to stop owners from redeveloping properties with heritage value, at least 18 of the 1,444 government-graded buildings have already been flattened. Another eight have been substantially altered.

Belated as it is, the two-month public consultation by the Antiquities Advisory Board brings hope of a change. Some ideas are worthy of further exploration, such as the establishment of a heritage trust. The board is right in saying that a trust will help promote public participation, foster overseas exchange and explore new funding sources through donations, membership fees, property rentals and souvenir sales. But even if the trust has generous government funding to start with, questions remain as to how much money the public is willing to pay to save a historic building from the wreckage ball. Given the majority in the built heritage list are privately owned, long-term sustainability is a key issue.

In a money-minded city, the pursuit of profit means old buildings are always under threat. While property rights must be respected, the need to preserve our past should not be swept aside. The consultation is an opportunity to engage the public in serious discussion on how to strike the right balance.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lugard Road hotel plan faces more legwork*
26 June 2014
South China Morning Post










Opponents of a planned boutique hotel on a narrow, winding lane up to The Peak are not appeased by a government proposal to extend traffic restrictions.

At a Legislative Council meeting yesterday, Transport and Housing Secretary Professor Anthony Cheung Bing-leung said the Transport Department proposed tightening restrictions on traffic to the grade-two heritage mansion at 27 Lugard Road, which developer Crown Empire plans to turn into a luxury hotel.

The Town Planning Board gave its approval for the hotel in September, despite 96 per cent of the submissions it received voicing opposition to the proposal.

Under the plan, the hotel would use mini electric vehicles to transport guests and goods, with no more than two round trips an hour. It also promised not to operate any vehicles to and from the hotel between 10am and 6pm on Sundays and public holidays.

Cheung said the department, which will also have to approve the plan, was asking Crown Empire to halt transport from 9am to 7pm on Saturdays, Sundays and public holidays.

"There are an estimated 540 people on the road per hour on weekends and holidays. On a weekday, there are only 110 an hour, or two per minute," Cheung said.

A pedestrian would come across a car only once or twice, and there should be enough room for both car and pedestrian to pass on the road, whose narrowest section is two metres, he said.

But Central and Western district councillor Joseph Chan Ho-lim rejected the plan, saying that the district's residents were sticking to their demand for no traffic - on all days, at all times.

He also said that at some points the road narrowed to just 1.8 metres.

"If the hotel is allowed to run two trips an hour on a weekday, it is extremely likely for a pedestrian to run into a car. That would be dangerous," said Chan.

Vivian Leung Tai Yuet-kam, chairwoman of the Alliance for a Beautiful Hong Kong, said 120,000 signatures had been collected against the hotel project since October.

"We don't want the hotel at all," she said. "It's common sense that a hotel would be visited most frequently during weekends. It would be impossible to ban traffic to a hotel."

Leung also expressed concern about septic tanks that would be installed at the hotel, which she said would make the surrounding environment unpleasant.


----------



## hkskyline

*‘Time to get tough to preserve heritage’*
30 July 2014
South China Morning Post	

Conservancy Association calls for harsher rules to protect buildings of historical significance from demolition, alteration or redevelopment

A leading historical preservation group has urged the government to take a tougher stance on the declaration of statutory monuments – historic sites protected from development.

The Conservancy Association said the government should just resume sites with historical importance and put them to public use instead of asking for public input time and again.

Its call comes ahead of the closure on Monday of the Antiquities Advisory Board’s two-month public consultation on heritage issues.

In a paper released on June 4, the board asked whether legislation should be passed to restrict the alteration or demolition of privately owned buildings that are graded for historical significance, whether more economic incentives should be offered to private owners to preserve the buildings and whether the government should use public money to buy them.

The association cited the case of the St Joseph’s Home for the Aged in Ngau Chi Wan, which was set for redevelopment more than a decade ago but construction has yet to begin.

Senior campaign manager Peter Li Siu-man said the site was historically important because it was once a farm run by Sun Mei, an elder brother of Sun Yat-sen , and served as a base for revolutionary activities between 1908 and 1910.

He suggested that the whole site be declared a statutory monument and that compensation for the owner should be a matter for the government to consider.

“As for future use, it can be a community farm,” Li said.

Kowloon Development announced in 2002 that it had taken over the 230,000 sq ft site next to Choi Hung MTR Station from the Little Sisters of the Poor and would turn it into a commercial-residential project.

The Town Planning Board in 2003 approved the redevelopment application under which five 58-storey blocks of flats would be built above a sevenstorey mall. The three historic buildings would be retained inside the mall.

Buildings on the site, including two dormitories and a gatehouse, were downgraded from grade one to grade two historic significance in 2010. Construction has yet to begin.

In a written response to an inquiry by the association two weeks ago, the Planning Department said the developer was still handling some issues relating to planning conditions.

The developer did not respond to a request for comment by press time.

At present, graded historic buildings are not subject to legal protection.

The most prominent recent example of failure to save a historic building was the case of the Peak mansion Ho Tung Gardens.

It was declared a proposed monument in 2011 amid a public outcry over the owner’s redevelopment plan but negotiations with the government over compensation broke down and the demolition went ahead.

Despite the association’s call for a hardline approach to conserving privately owned historic buildings, Antiquities Advisory Board chairman Andrew Lam Siu-lo said more views had to be heard.

“Some people describe our grading mechanism as a ‘toothless tiger’,” he said.

“But is the public really willing to invest the resources and legislate to protect graded historic buildings? This involves a conflict between different values.”

Lam said board members had yet to determine how to analyse the opinions collected in the consultation but pledged that it would faithfully reflect the results in its report.

“There will certainly be some figures. But we are still figuring out whether the views collected can be quantified,” he said.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lessons from Kyoto on preserving Hong Kong's architectural heritage*
29 July 2014
South China Morning Post	

Walking through the streets of Kyoto today, you can still get a taste of the Japanese capital of Heian-kyo built 1,220 years ago.

The grid-patterned streets in central areas modelled after the Tang dynasty (618-907) Chinese capital of Chang'an mingle with tens of thousands of traditional wooden townhouses to create a low skyline unlike those of most major cities of the world.

And even where higher buildings are allowed, there are rules to ensure they do not obscure important cultural landmarks.

It could almost be an object lesson for Hong Kong as it prepares to enact a new policy on preserving what is left of the city's heritage buildings.

But Kazuhiro Yamamoto, chief of Kyoto city government's landscape policy section, doubts whether his city's law on architectural heritage - one of the most stringent in the world - could work anywhere else, even in Japan.

"Most of our citizens have a strong sense of preserving the historic landscape, and that's why it is easier for us to secure people's support when implementing these restrictions," Yamamoto told the South China Morning Post via an interpreter.

The city has found its own way of preserving its rich aesthetic heritage. Beyond the conservation of some 200 centuries-old temples and shrines as individual buildings, the concept of conservation is integrated with landscaping and planning policies.

As Hong Kong seeks a solution for the preservation of its own architectural heritage, the Antiquities Advisory Board is collecting public views on conservation policy until Monday.

In its request for comment, the board noted that conservation advocates had been increasingly calling for a "point-line-plane" approach to conservation. That method looks at individual buildings as points, buildings along a street as lines and collections of streets as planes.

Some have called for whole cityscapes to be preserved as opposed to the current policy that targets individual buildings.

The Kyoto experience offers a case study on preserving cityscapes. "Our landscape policy in the past was a bit imbalanced," Yamamoto said, citing the erection of tall buildings alongside traditional wooden buildings known as kyo-machiya.

"Many citizens were saddened by these scenes. So we revised our policy in 2007."

Like many cities, Kyoto has struggled through conflicts between heritage conservation and urban development.

The opening of the 131-metre Kyoto Tower in 1964, and the announcement of the Kyoto Station Building project with a big department store and a hotel in 1994, were both criticised for destroying the city's historic look.

With lessons learned, legal amendments seven years ago lowered the height caps on new buildings across different zones, with the highest limit reduced from 45 metres to 31.

Four types of "landscape districts" were drawn up in accordance with their cultural and aesthetic importance, with different restrictions imposed on new buildings in respective areas.

On top of absolute height restrictions, the city also restricts building heights in certain areas to prevent buildings from blocking the public's view of important cultural features.

Views of the five giant bonfires lit on mountains in August for the Gozan No Okuribi festival, for example, are assured under the rule.

"You can only find this law in Kyoto," the official said.

Even colours are regulated. By next month, outdoor advertisements with colours and designs which the authorities deem incompatible with the historic aesthetics of their surroundings must be replaced, under a policy announced in 2006.

With strict building codes in the northern part where heritage buildings are concentrated, the city finds space for development by earmarking other sites with lenient rules, Yamamoto said.

South of the historic districts, two sites free of height restrictions with an approximate total area of 100 hectares are designated for commercial development. The sites house the headquarters of multinational companies such as Kyocera, a New York-listed electronics brand, and video game giant Nintendo.

"Limits in the north have to be strict," Yamamoto said. "The south is for development and the north is for history and culture conservation."

Kyoto citizens in recent years have become increasingly aware of the change in the city landscape due to a gradual loss of kyo-machiya, which can be traced back to the 1960s when an economic boom made construction of concrete houses popular.

A survey by the city government five years ago put the number of kyo-machiya at 48,000. Yamamoto said the number was estimated to be declining at an annual rate of 1.8 per cent. The homes are often sold to developers to build new houses.

To encourage the preservation of kyo-machiya and other privately owned heritage buildings, the Kyoto city government subsidises their maintenance.

Depending on the zoning of the buildings, owners may apply for funding equivalent to half, two-thirds or four-fifths of the maintenance costs with caps ranging from three million to 10 million yen (HK$760,853).

In Hong Kong, private owners of graded historic buildings may apply for maintenance grants of up to HK$1 million.

But Kyoto does not buy private buildings in order to preserve them. That approach failed to save the famed Ho Tung Gardens in Hong Kong last year, after the building's owner and the city government couldn't agree on terms for a sale.

Professor Ho Puay-peng, a board member and director of the Centre for Architectural Heritage Research at Chinese University of Hong Kong, said he was not too concerned with the introduction of the "point-line-plane" approach in Hong Kong because "the time to do it has already passed".

"Every time I go to Kowloon City, I am saddened because high-rise pencil towers are destroying the area," he said.

But not all historic Hong Kong neighbourhoods are beyond preservation, Ho says. A group of stilt houses in Tai O, the "rhythm" of slopes, the smaller independent shops and the design of narrow streets in Tai Hang, for example, could still preserve the "historical ambience" in the areas.


----------



## hkskyline

*History of images in the frame at museum*
17 September 2014
South China Morning Post
























































Historic building in Happy Valley has been transformed to house the city’s first private collection of rare books, cameras and pictures

A grade-three historic building in Happy Valley has been transformed into the city’s first private museum of photography.

Founder and director Douglas So hopes that the F11 Photographic Museum will promote photography and the appreciation of it as an art form. He also hopes the three-storey building can serve as a model for the use of other heritage buildings.

“Revitalisation [of heritage buildings] is about soft- and hardware. We also hope this encourages private conservation of heritage buildings,” So said.

“With more than 80 per cent of the heritage buildings being owned privately, there are other options for redevelopment.”

He said the government could consider offering matching grants to encourage owners of heritage buildings to conserve properties that are open to non-profit or arts and cultural use.

So, 49, a solicitor and former executive director of charities for the Jockey Club, is a collector of cameras, rare photography books and prints. He developed an interest in photography when he was given his first camera when he was in Form Five.

In 1997, his wife got him his first Leica M6 camera as a birthday gift, which moved him to choose an image depicting the cross-section of the Leica M6 as the blueprint for the frame of the museum’s main entrance.

So and his family acquired the building in May 2012 for HK$90 million and spent HK$10 million on renovation and conservation work. The privately funded museum has exhibition and meeting spaces and a library of 1,200 photography books.

So said the 80-year-old building at 11 Yuk Sau Street was one of the European flats built during the redevelopment of the area after a major flood destroyed the Wong Nei Chung village in 1923. The exterior of the building, characterised by bold geometries, displays a distinctive art deco style that is rare in Hong Kong.

So said the restoration was a complicated procedure as he wanted to preserve the original structure, which has been in both residential and commercial use over the years. But certain parts of the building were fragile, he said.

The interior layout and structure remains intact, but the staircase, windows, door frames and floor tiles were reconstructed.

The free museum is open to the public with advance bookings and the first solo show by photographer Elliott Erwitt begins tomorrow.


----------



## hkskyline

Savannah College of Art and Design
Heritage tours : http://visitscadhk.hk/en/



















Designed by Palmer and Turner Architects and built in 1960, this seven-story building functioned as a magistrate's court with various government offices. It was one of Hong Kong's busiest magistracies until it closed in 2005, handling all cases in the Kowloon District, which covers Mong Kok, Sham Shui Po, Shek Kip Mei, Cheung Sha Wan and Ho Man Tin.

In 2009, the SCAD Foundation Hong Kong Limited won the bid to revitalize the magistracy through the city's Revitalizing Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme. In 2010, the former magistracy opened its doors to begin operations as SCAD Hong Kong.

SCAD Hong Kong was recognized by the 2011 UNESCO Asia-Pacific Heritage Awards for Culture Heritage Conservation. This recognition marked SCAD's first UNESCO award.


----------



## hkskyline

*上海街戰前唐樓活化保留*
2014年11月8日 (六)


















_市區重建局活化上海街一列評為二級歷史建築的戰前唐樓作商業及文化用途，昨向城市規劃委員會申請改劃土地用途。_

Synopsis : Revitalization plan for 10 pre-war buildings on Shanghai Street.

市區重建局活化上海街一列評為二級歷史建築的戰前唐樓作商業及文化用途，昨向城市規劃委員會申請改劃土地用途。市建局表示，公眾同意上海街街景具有價值，應該保留，未來用途要與市民日常生活息息相關，例如餐飲及小店等。該局指該十幢戰前唐樓結構狀況欠佳，相當部分不得不重新設置，但建築物高度及輪廓保持不變，以保留唐樓群的歷史氛圍。


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *上海街戰前唐樓活化保留*
> 2014年11月8日 (六)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _市區重建局活化上海街一列評為二級歷史建築的戰前唐樓作商業及文化用途，昨向城市規劃委員會申請改劃土地用途。_
> 
> Synopsis : Revitalization plan for 10 pre-war buildings on Shanghai Street.
> 
> 市區重建局活化上海街一列評為二級歷史建築的戰前唐樓作商業及文化用途，昨向城市規劃委員會申請改劃土地用途。市建局表示，公眾同意上海街街景具有價值，應該保留，未來用途要與市民日常生活息息相關，例如餐飲及小店等。該局指該十幢戰前唐樓結構狀況欠佳，相當部分不得不重新設置，但建築物高度及輪廓保持不變，以保留唐樓群的歷史氛圍。


*
Discord over design for historic Mong Kok houses*
13 December 2014
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

Planning board puts condition on project after critics say refurbishment plan lacks authenticity

The Town Planning Board has approved the design for a row of historic shophouses awaiting a revamp in Mong Kok despite criticism that aspects of it were “not compatible with the preserved facade”.

The 14 shophouses on Shanghai Street – 10 of the pre-war verandah-style, with three or four storeys, and four in the post-war six-storey style – are set to be revitalised by the Urban Renewal Authority. The project was announced in 2008.

But the approval came with a condition that the facade design of the houses has to be approved by the Leisure and Cultural Services Department.

That condition follows criticism by the Architectural Services Department in a paper submitted to the Leisure and Cultural Services Department board. The paper said the proposed canopies for the two redeveloped post-war buildings were “not compatible with the preserved facade”.

It also asked the authority to reduce the height of the buildings, or to set back the upper floors, to “achieve the effect of a continuous uniform height” with other pre-war buildings.

Going on the artist’s impression, the new canopies are to be smaller than the existing verandah, and designed with different material.

But the authority’s planning and design director, Michael Ma Chiu-chi, said the proposed design conformed to existing building rules, which state that a building should not be built over a public pavement, and that a canopy extending from a building should not exceed 60cm.

“The design aims to show the changes to the streetscape since 1928,” Ma said. “Making the new buildings visually the same will only produce fake antiques.”


----------



## hkskyline

*Long, tedious process ahead to save historical State Theatre, Hong Kong heritage chief says*
Building, which opened in 1952 as Empire Theatre, was recently rated Grade 1 historic structure by Antiquities Advisory Board
December 9, 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_




























The process of negotiation to preserve the State Theatre will be long and tedious despite its new status as a Grade 1 historic building, according to the city’s heritage chief.

Antiquities Advisory Board chairman Andrew Lam Siu-lo was commenting on the 64-year-old structure located in the heart of North Point after members of the board voted by a large margin to make it the 163rd Grade 1 building on Thursday.

“The next phase will be negotiations between the government and owners plus stakeholders associated with the site. Whether it will be cash or swap of property elsewhere, public resources are involved. It is a decision that is beyond our board,” Lam said during a radio programme.

Grade 1 structures are those deemed by the board to be of “outstanding merit, which every effort should be made to preserve if possible”.

Called the Empire Theatre when it opened in 1952 and renamed the State Theatre in 1959, the building was a cultural hub managed by the late impresario Harry Odell, who brought in a league of top classical stars including violinist Isaac Stern, cellist Pierre Fournier and composer Benjamin Britten.

The 1,400-seat hall, which is now a snooker parlour, is one of the city’s last post-war stand-alone theatre structures.

Lam said the challenging aspect of negotiations to preserve the theatre was that the site had numerous small owners – as many as hundreds.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...g-tedious-process-ahead-save-historical-state


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong’s faded Empire Theatre back in the spotlight with vote to give it historic status*
Heritage experts say the 64-year-old building in North Point should be protected, but does it still have a role to play in a city hungry for land?
January 10, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

A dark corridor meanders through a lane of tailor and shoe shops. Occasionally a dog barks or a cat meows. Who would imagine this was once the carpeted stairway leading to a glamorous theatre where world-class artists performed for high society?

“It was the best in Hong Kong at the time. Stylish inner design, comfortable seats, just sheer top-class enjoyment to be in there,” recalled cultural impresario Darwin Chen Tat-man of the Empire Theatre when it opened in 1952.

Renamed the State Theatre in 1959, the 1,400-seat venue, with its large dress circle and underground car park in the heart of North Point, was virtually the city’s cultural hub in its early years, bringing in a league of top international musicians that put post-war Hong Kong on the world map of classical music.

With the opening of the City Hall in 1962, its role was eclipsed and focused primarily on the cinema business for which it was built. With Hong Kong’s economic take-off in the 1970s, the rising affluent middle-class gradually turned to other forms of entertainment that marked the demise of many post-war cinemas and theatres, including the famous Lee Theatre in Causeway Bay, which gave way to redevelopment.

After a fire in 1995, the State Theatre closed on February 28, 1997, and in 1999 it suffered the indignity of being turned into a snooker parlour.

The original furnishings such as seats and lighting have long gone, but the building’s structure, including the auditorium, has remained intact. Small vendors and businesses now occupy the shopping arcade. It was a sleeping hub until the Antiquities Advisory Board voted last month by a large margin to propose it as a grade one historic building.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ong-kongs-faded-empire-theatre-back-spotlight


----------



## hkskyline

The Standard _Excerpt_
*Police station's renewal as Green Hub lauded*
Jan. 16, 2017 














































_陳茂波網誌_

Hong Kong is on a par with international standards when it comes to revitalization, Secretary for Development Paul Chan Mo-po said, following Unesco earlier awarding the old Tai Po Police Station an honorable mention in the 2016 Asia-Pacific Awards for Cultural Heritage Conservation.

"In Hong Kong, every foot of land is worth an inch of gold," Chan wrote in his blog. "It hasn't been an easy task balancing between development and preservation of historical buildings, especially given the heated debates over heritage conservation in society."

Built in 1899 as the first permanent police station in the New Territories, the former Tai Po Police Station was where the flag-raising ceremony took place marking the official British takeover of the New Territories. It was used as the police headquarters of the New Territories until 1949 and by different sections of the police force until it was closed in 1987.

The single-story colonial-style complex situated on a small hill at Wan Tau Kok was transformed in 2010 into the "Green Hub for Sustainable Development" by Kadoorie Farm and Botanic Garden under the government's second batch of Revitalizing Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme as a grade I historical structure and started operations in August 2015.

The Green Hub, which includes a guesthouse, a canteen which serves locally sourced vegetarian dishes and provides heritage tours and low-carbon living programs, was described as an "oasis" by the Unesco jury. The site received more than 50,000 visitors in the first year.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Hong Kong’s faded Empire Theatre back in the spotlight with vote to give it historic status*
> Heritage experts say the 64-year-old building in North Point should be protected, but does it still have a role to play in a city hungry for land?
> January 10, 2017
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> 
> A dark corridor meanders through a lane of tailor and shoe shops. Occasionally a dog barks or a cat meows. Who would imagine this was once the carpeted stairway leading to a glamorous theatre where world-class artists performed for high society?
> 
> “It was the best in Hong Kong at the time. Stylish inner design, comfortable seats, just sheer top-class enjoyment to be in there,” recalled cultural impresario Darwin Chen Tat-man of the Empire Theatre when it opened in 1952.
> 
> Renamed the State Theatre in 1959, the 1,400-seat venue, with its large dress circle and underground car park in the heart of North Point, was virtually the city’s cultural hub in its early years, bringing in a league of top international musicians that put post-war Hong Kong on the world map of classical music.



'Hanging trusses' of State Theatre, Hong Kong by thecobwebbedcrucible, on Flickr


'Hanging trusses' of State Theatre, Hong Kong by thecobwebbedcrucible, on Flickr


Mesmerising - State Theatre, Hong Kong by thecobwebbedcrucible, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
*Hong Kong’s historic old Bank of China building set for new life as private bank headquarters*
February 14, 2017


another night ... by hugo poon, on Flickr

Bank of China (Hong Kong) will convert its current historical old Bank of China building in Central into regional headquarters for its private banking unit as it expand services to capture the business of the growing number of mainland millionaires.

The private banking centre’s renovation, to be carried out in June, was designed by architect Sandi Pei Li Chung, the youngest son of I.M Pei, the architect behind the new Bank of China Tower in Garden Road, which began construction in 1985.

“The Pei family has a long history with Bank of China. My grandfather Pei Tsu-yee was the general manager of Bank of China Hong Kong branch and he worked on the top floor of the building, which is now the China Club,” Sandi Pei said on Monday. “My father used to collect his pocket money [from his father] in the lobby at the branch of the old Bank of China building.

“Now I am responsible for the renovation of the heritage building which has extended the long history of the bank with my family,” he said.

The old Bank of China building was constructed in 1951, serving as the major office of the bank until it moved to the new tower that was completed in 1990. The old building was still used as a bank branch, little-known to the public. More high profile was the bank’s tenant located on the 13th and 15 floors – China Club – which drew frequent visitors for lunches or dinners.

Pei said the old building’s lack of appeal to the public was because it was a stone building with small windows and a dark lobby.


----------



## hkskyline

Light and night-Hong Kong by Andyleung A1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The architect family behind Hong Kong’s Bank of China Tower*
February 21, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

The iconic Bank of China Tower on Garden Road in Central is one of Hong Kong’s landmark buildings – a “masterpiece” designed by well known architect I.M. Pei.

Pei’s son Sandi Pei Li-Chung, 67, who followed in his father’s footsteps to become an architect in New York, spent eight years helping his father design for the 70-storey tower which, when completed in 1990, was the tallest building in Hong Kong.

The Pei family has a strong relationship with Bank of China. Sandi Pei’s grandfather, Pei Tsu-yee, was the first general manager to head the Hong Kong office of Bank of China before world war two.

Sandi Pei is the third of four children by I.M Pei, who will turn 100 year this year – the same age as Bank of China in Hong Kong. Sandi and his second eldest brother Didi Pei Chien-chung, both followed their father to become architects, with the two brothers having set up Pei Partnership Architects 25 years ago.

Sandi Pei has visited Hong Kong many times during the past year to work on the design for the refurbishment of the old Bank of China building in Queen’s Road, which will turn part of the historical building into a private banking regional headquarters, set to open in June this year.

In an interview with the South China Morning Post, Sandi Pei talked about his father, his vision of what makes a good architect, and the feng shui behind the design of the Bank of China Tower.

http://www.scmp.com/property/hong-k...ect-family-behind-hong-kongs-bank-china-tower


----------



## hkskyline

*Windows ripped out of Hong Kong’s historic Red House despite ongoing preservation talks*
Lawmaker calls it a ‘slap in the face’ of development officials and heritage advisers who have been monitoring the building
March 9, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_










Any moves to demolish a historic building, believed to be linked to Dr Sun Yat-sen, the founding father of modern China, have been hit by a government order.

The Development Bureau said it would declare the grade one Red House in Tuen Mun a “proposed monument” after parts of its *window frames were torn down on Wednesday.

According to the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance, the bureau may make such a declaration if a building is under the threat of demolition or renovation works that may affect its heritage value. No work may be carried out at the premises for a year.

“The government is highly concerned about the recent works carried out in and around the Red House. With the support of the Antiquities Advisory Board, the government will gazette its decision to declare the Red House a proposed monument as soon as possible, so that it can obtain *immediate legal protection,” a bureau spokesman said.

The declaration was unanimously supported by board members yesterday. “The actions of the owner have clearly crossed the line,” board chairman Andrew Lam Siu-lo said.

The work was carried out *despite ongoing discussions *between the government and the representatives of the owner over preservation proposals for the two-storey structure.


----------



## hkskyline

*Proactive approach needed to fix ‘Red House’ issue*
March 21, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

There has been much in the media recently regarding the Red House, a Grade 1 villa located on farmland in Pak Kok near Tuen Mun. Ownership changed hands in November last year at HK$5 million and concerns regarding demolition were first expressed last month when some tenancies were terminated and damage inflicted to parts of the surrounding walls (not included in the grading). Since then further damage has been done to the house itself resulting in the government taking action to declare it a “proposed monument”.

Many believe the house served as a base for republican revolutionaries who overthrew the Qing dynasty in 1911 including Sun Yat-sen, the founding father of modern China. Others have doubts about the linkage with Sun himself as there appears to be no real certainty as to the date of construction of the house itself; however this does not change the fact that Red House is a Grade 1 heritage building and only adds to the challenges faced in conserving the city’s built heritage. I will come back to Red House later but believe there is first a need to explain the context within which decisions regarding built heritage conservation in Hong Kong are considered.

The Antiquities & Monuments Ordinance has been in effect since 1976, a time when economic growth and expansion were the drivers of the day and most, although not all, of the community supported such policies with the result that issues like heritage conservation, adequate open space, the environment and similar issues were not considered to be as important as building more infrastructure, more housing, more offices and bigger shopping centres.

In fact the ordinance almost seems to have been written with a view to limiting what might be regarded as worthy of conservation with only a narrow definition of built heritage – historic or architectural significance. In addition, the Antiquities Advisory Board (AAB) is just that – it has no executive powers and is reliant on others within government to implement its recommendations. Various heritage policy consultations and engagements have taken place over the years but unfortunately review and upgrade of the ordinance have always been regarded as an unnecessary outcome.

There are also issues with the current grading system in that even a Grade 1 building is not fully protected against demolition or inappropriate alteration which reduces or destroys its heritage value. Only declared monuments cannot be demolished under the law (there were 114 of these as at May 2016) and Grade 1 (which at December 2016 comprised some 172 buildings) is currently only regarded as a “pool” of possible future monuments.

Under the current policy introduced in 2007 “due regard should be given to development needs in the public interest, respect for private property rights, budgetary considerations” among other factors with the Secretary for Development acting as the Antiquities Authority (solely but with the assistance of the Commissioner for Heritage); however the Antiquities & Monuments Office (AMO) remains under the Home Affairs Bureau.

More : www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/educati...ew-british-school-enter-what-will-become-very


----------



## hkskyline

*Cheer for former Central Market as nominal fee agreed for troubled revitalisation project*
Architect says decision should overcome final hurdle of land premium
March 29, 2017 
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_


more birds... (ii) by hugo poon, on Flickr

A nominal fee has been agreed on the site of the former Central Market in what is believed to be the final hurdle before the Urban *Renewal Authority begins the troubled revitalisation project.

The announcement on Wednesday came after lengthy negotiations between the URA, a statutory body, and the government over land premium, which could have made the project financially unviable after an original design was scrapped due to its high cost.

Urban Renewal Authority pledges to consider preserving remains of 100-year-old buildings site

The URA welcomed the decision and said work would start in the third quarter of the year with a target completion date of 2021, nearly 20 years after the building was vacated in 2003.

First proposed in 2009, the stalled project received the green light again after the Chief Executive in Council awarded the site in the heart of Central to the URA in a 21-year private treaty.

A nominal land premium will now be charged, contrary to *earlier reports that the sum would be decided at the market rate.

A recent survey by real estate firm CBRE put Central district as the most expensive office market in the world, at an average of HK$171 per sq ft a month.

A high development cost would have gone against the aim to provide affordable dining and entertainment options instead of a luxury shopping mall – a pledge made by chief executive-elect Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor *during her tenure as development minister in 2009.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
May 22, 2017 
*URA to preserve the old Wing Woo Grocery building in Central*










The Urban Renewal Authority (URA) is said to have decided to preserve the entire historical building on 120 Wellington Street in Central, bowing to the demands of conservation activists. 

By opting to preserve the entire building, the agency is breaking with its normal practice of retaining only the street-facing facades of heritage properties that are sought to be redeveloped, the Hong Kong Economic Journal reports.

The paper cited sources from the URA as saying that the cost of preservation will be steep, and that the proposal would mean that at least 4,000 square feet of commercial space worth hundreds of millions of dollars is being sacrificed.

The building has a site area of 350 square meters and the plot ratio for non-residential land use is seven.

The ground floor of the building was home to the famous Wing Woo Grocery, which had operated for more than 80 years until its closure in 2009, while the second and third floors were for residential purposes.

The building, which came up in 1879 was purchased by the Urban Renewal Authority in 2008.

As the agency mulled redevelopment plans for old properties in the area, Wing Woo Grocery shut shop in early 2009, leaving the building vacant since.

Following the latest news, Wing Woo’s erstwhile owner, a person surnamed Kwan, said he is very pleased with the URA’s decision to preserve the building.

The building has been an important landmark in the neighborhood for decades and has been a symbol of the local community, he said.

Now living in a subsidized Home Ownership Scheme flat in Chai Wai, Kwan still revisits the historic building twice a week.

As one of the last traditional grocery shops in Central, Wing Woo had gained fame and the store even used to attract the odd foreign tourist.

A representative of a group that had lobbied to preserve the old building has lauded URA’s decision.


----------



## Mexicola

Thanks for all the great articles!


----------



## hkskyline

*Prayers answered at historic temples and church*
June 8, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_









_(on.cc 資料圖片/古諮會文件)_

Hong Kong’s Antiquities Advisory Board has agreed to declare three Grade One historic buildings as monuments for permanent protection.

The three buildings are 82-year-old Buddhist temple Tung Lin Kok Yuen in Happy Valley, 86-year-old Kowloon Union Church in Yau Ma Tei, and 318-year-old Yeung Hau Temple in Tai O.

At a meeting on Thursday, the board also agreed to recommend a three-storey building with over 130 years of history in Central as a Grade One historic building, meaning “every effort should be made to preserve [the building] if possible”.

“The Antiquities and Monuments Office considers that with the significant heritage value ... the three historic buildings have reached the ‘high threshold’ to be declared as monuments,” the office said in a statement. “Consent ... has been obtained from the respective owners.”

Office executive secretary Susanna Siu Lai-kuen said the three buildings were all privately owned, but the office would oversee the buildings’ conservation and maintenance after the declaration. The owners would need to obtain a permit from the office if they wanted to initiate any maintenance or renovation works, she said.

Built in 1935, Tung Lin Kok Yuen was founded by Lady Clara Hotung and her husband, prominent businessman Sir Robert Hotung. Its temple was designed by Fung Tsun, an architect trained in Hong Kong and London. It features Western engineering and Chinese designs such as flying eaves, brackets and glazed tile roofs.

Kowloon Union Church was built by the London Missionary Society and officially opened in 1931 by then governor Sir William Peel. During its occupation of the city, the Japanese army converted the church into a horse stable. It reopened for public worship in 1947.

The church is Gothic in style with a pitched Chinese-tiled roof, red brick walls and contrasting grey granite steps.

Yeung Hau Temple is thought to have been built in 1699 or earlier and is now the oldest temple in Tai O. Ceramic figurines depicting Chinese folk stories can be found on the roof’s ridge. There are also a pair of historic couplets from 1877 as well as a plaque from 1881 hanging inside the temple, which are unique artefacts in Hong Kong.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...26/hong-kong-antiquities-board-declares-three


----------



## hkskyline

Oct. 26, 2017 
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
*Historic building Hung Lau expected to stay intact*










An old building famous for its alleged links with Dr. Sun Yat-sen, the founding father of modern China, is expected to remain intact, easing concern Hong Kong may lose another monument of great historic value.

In documents submitted Wednesday to the Legislative Council, the Development Bureau said it has been in discussions with the new owner of Hung Lau, which means Red House, about keeping it as a preservation-cum-development project, the Hong Kong Economic Journal reports.

The bureau said that the owner is applying for government funding for the conservation of the property.

The maximum funding amount is HK$2 million if the application is approved. Ownership of the building cannot be transferred for 10 years and it has to be open to the public, according to the bureau.

Hung Lau is adjacent to Zhongshan Park in Tuen Mun. The building is known for its questionable links to Dr. Sun Yat-sen and his comrades who allegedly drew up plans to overthrow the Qing dynasty and establish the Republic of China in 1912.

However, the bureau said it cannot confirm any direct relationship between Sun and the alleged plot.

Also, it said it cannot confirm if the building was constructed in the early 20th century or if it is the original building.

Hung Lau has a Grade I historic building rating from the government.

Earlier reports said the building’s new owner planned to tear it down for redevelopment. In March, then Secretary for Development Eric Ma Siu-cheung declared the building as a proposed monument so that the government can have time to discuss with the owner about keeping it intact.


----------



## hkskyline

*Three historic buildings declared monuments *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
October 13, 2017 




























The Government today (October 13) announced that the Antiquities Authority (i.e. the Secretary for Development) has declared Tung Lin Kok Yuen in Happy Valley, Kowloon Union Church in Yau Ma Tei and the Yeung Hau Temple in Tai O as monuments under the Antiquities and Monuments Ordinance. The notice of the declaration was gazetted today.

Completed in 1935, Tung Lin Kok Yuen is a Buddhist temple founded by Lady Clara Ho Tung, a Buddhist, and her husband Sir Robert Ho Tung as a permanent institution to preach Buddhism and promote education. When the building was first opened, it housed Po Kok Free School and Po Kok Buddhist Institute, which were two educational institutions for women founded in Hong Kong by Lady Clara in the early 1930s. Since its establishment, Tung Lin Kok Yuen has played a significant religious and educational role in the Chinese community for its strong association with the early development of female education, and the development and teaching of modern Chinese Buddhism. 

Tung Lin Kok Yuen was designed by Fung Tsun, an architect trained in Hong Kong and London, with the help of Shi Ai Ting who provided extensive advice for details which embody the Buddhist doctrine. Tung Lin Kok Yuen adopted Western structural forms, combined with traditional Chinese designs, details and decorations, such as flying eaves, brackets and glazed tile roofs. Internal decorative features, including aisle railings and wall and ceiling mouldings, are also in strong Chinese colours and design. With its arrowhead-shaped building plan, Tung Kin Kok Yuen's appearance resembles a giant ship, symbolising one of Mahayana Buddhism's concepts of ferrying all beings to the "other shore", or in other words enlightenment itself. The building follows the traditional Chinese layout for a Buddhist monastery design, with halls in designated sequence.

Kowloon Union Church was built by the London Missionary Society with financial support from Sir Paul Chater. The foundation stone was laid on May 27, 1930, by the then Colonial Secretary, W T Southorn, and the church was officially opened on April 10, 1931, by the then Governor Sir William Peel. During the Japanese occupation, the church ceased to function and the building was converted into a horse stable by the Japanese army and suffered severe looting and damage. The church was opened again for public worship with a rededication service held on October 19, 1947, and continues to serve the community to this day.

The church possesses Perpendicular Gothic architectural features, with a pitched Chinese-tiled roof, red load-bearing brick walls and contrasting grey granite steps and window surrounds. A semicircular apse and an attached three-storey battlemented tower were built at the two ends of the church respectively. The windows of the church are set in decorative granite framing in the form of trefoil-headed tracery. The elegant double hammer-beam timber roof trusses with carved granite corbel supports are a rare and dominant feature of the spacious interior of the main hall of the church. 

The Yeung Hau Temple was probably built in 1699 or earlier with reference to the oldest relic at the temple, an iron bell cast in the 38th year of Kangxi's reign (1699) of the Qing dynasty dedicated to the deity of Hau Wong. The temple is one of the oldest temples in Tai O and has long been patronised not only by fishing folk and fisheries merchants in Tai O, but also by merchants from the neighbouring places and the Qing soldiers along the coast. The temple is also popular for its strong association with the Tai O dragon boat water parade, which is a traditional festive event with a history of over 100 years and was inscribed onto the third national list of intangible cultural heritage of China in 2011.

The temple compound consists of the main temple building and side halls constructed of grey brick, granite and timber. The main temple building is a Qing vernacular two-hall, three-bay building, with a courtyard covered with a pavilion in between the two halls. The recessed façade is supported by granite columns. Exquisite historic Shiwan ceramic figurines portraying Chinese folk stories can also be found on the roof ridge of the entrance hall and the two parapet walls of the covered courtyard. 

More : http://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201710/13/P2017101200791.htm


----------



## hkskyline

*How urban renewal cost Hong Kong historic business districts and handed developers big profits*
Wedding Card Street, Cloth Street, Bird Street, home to thriving decades-old businesses dear to Hongkongers’ hearts, were flattened to make way for Lee Tung Avenue, The Center and Langham Place. Traders reflect on their loss
December 11, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Hong Kong’s urban history may be relatively short, but the city has been developed and redeveloped so many times it already has the layers of a much older metropolis. Next time you walk through a glitzy shopping centre or the lobby of a high-end office tower, you may well be treading on the ruins of a completely different neighbourhood.

Take Lee Tung Avenue for example. The pseudo-colonial buildings that line this leafy shopping and entertainment promenade in Wan Chai are home to imported Japanese brands like Omotesando Koffee and trendy bars like the burlesque-inspired Ophelia.

Until 10 years ago, however, it was the site of what was known as Wedding Card Street because of the many wedding card printers with shops there. Lee Tung Street was razed in December 2007 by the Urban Renewal Authority (URA) despite widespread opposition.

That controversy is still fresh in the minds of many Hongkongers, but others have faded from public memory. In Central, office tower The Center was sold in October for HK$40.2 billion (US$5.1 billion) – believed to be the highest price ever fetched by a single office tower anywhere in the world.

It was a huge windfall for its owner, CK Asset Holdings, whose chairman is Li Ka-shing, Asia’s richest man. But not much was said about how The Center was conceived or the businesses flattened to make way for the officer tower, which was completed in 1998. 

Travel back a few decades and you would have found a thriving, century-old fabric market on the land where The Center now stands. 

“Going through Cloth Street was like going through a souk,” recalls art critic and urban planning activist John Batten. “There were no cars and the traders put their swatches of cloth outside, and they had a canopy over the street to protect it from the weather.”

More : http://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/trave...rban-renewal-cost-hong-kong-historic-business


----------



## hkskyline

*Central Market looks secure in long wait*
The Standard _Excerpt_
22 Jan 2018 


Old Central Market - new passageway by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

The Urban Renewal Authority has ignored calls for the old Central Market to be torn down as it is sure most people want a HK$740 million redevelopment to go ahead.

On that, the authority sees a public desire for a facility that is flexible in its activities. There is general agreement inexpensive food should feature, but what else remains open to question.

Authority managing director Wai Chi-sing said on a blog yesterday that a consultant will filter recommendations to work out the "most adequate" set of facilities. He also stressed the renewal project has "strong and widespread" public support.

That was an answer to an argument in November for demolition of a facility that has stood untouched and unused for years.

"The revitalization of Central Market is undoubtedly a long process, but every step we take is endorsed by different stakeholders, including the Central and Western District Council," Wai said.

A first engagement exercise in 2010 showed 80 percent of 6,000 people interviewed wanted a refurbished market to include shops serving local delicacies. But while people wanted most of the exterior retained there has been a mix of ideas for the interior.

"People have very different ideas," Wai said. Besides food facilities, they include an around-the-clock workout space, bookstores and grocery stores.

The authority last year appointed consultancy KPMG to make recommendations on features and services.

Under a 21-year deal, the URA is to revitalize the site. Work has begun on the building, but to what end remains a mystery. District councillor Ted Hui Chi-fung feels the URA has been sparing in what it has told the district council.


----------



## erbse

Some great news here!

*HK needs to protect its historical heritage even more. No pre-1950s streetside building should be torn down anymore. 
The city should even reconstruct some lost marvels imho!*

The city is overcrowded already anyway, no need to pack even more people there downtown.

Hong Kong used to be a city of grandeur and style. Some of that should be restored.
Just a typical comparison, a street of classical HK compared to today:



















Source: http://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201708/24/P2017082400466.htm


----------



## hkskyline

The irony is much of the colonial grandeur was demolished by the British themselves. They were in town to make money, not to preserve their architecture.


----------



## erbse

Hardly anyone preserved their heritage in the dark post-war era.
It really was the Middle Ages of architecture and urban planning in many ways... Glad we've overcome that mostly.


----------



## hkskyline

Actually, much of the destruction in Central happened in the 80s, hardly post-war dark years.


----------



## erbse

In the wider sense, the post-war era ends with the Fall of the Iron Curtain 1989/90.

Though the 1970s brought along the preservation movement and postmodernism in the West, but not consequently everywhere in the world.


----------



## hkskyline

erbse said:


> In the wider sense, the post-war era ends with the Fall of the Iron Curtain 1989/90.
> 
> Though the 1970s brought along the preservation movement and postmodernism in the West, but not consequently everywhere in the world.


I don't think it's correct to use an event in the West as a yardstick to judge the rest of the world. The 80s was a booming time for Hong Kong, and also uncertain. The British struck the agreement to return Hong Kong to China, so if they could make money in the meantime before they had to leave, they would, and did.


----------



## hkskyline

*Market eyesore to be replaced*
Feb 26, 2018
The Standard _Excerpt_

The scaffolding at Central Market, which is an eyesore, will soon be replaced by canvases depicting the finished product of the HK$740 million restorationprocess taking place, the Urban Renewal Authority says.

The canvases will be put up next month as part of an effort to beautify the historic structure, which will be remodeled in four years, URA managing director Wai Chi-sing wrote on his blog yesterday.

At the moment, the exterior of the 176-year-old structure is overwhelmed by unattractive hoarding fences and scaffolding for safety.

Wai said covering work sites with canvases is commonly used by European cities that restore historical buildings.

The structure's second floor will remain open around the clock, with an exhibition documenting the history of Central District. This will be in effect from March to April.

The move comes after temporary decorative work on the passageway was completed in December.

Wai also unveiled a new engineering technique that will be employed to prop up the dilapidated building.

"We were challenged by the need to reinforce building structures without overloading it," Wai said. "Fiber-reinforced polymer composites can form a strong lightweight layer, and will not affect the building's appearance."

A proposal will be submitted to the Buildings Department next month to assess the material's combustibility and compatibility with fireproof materials.

Since the publicly owned building was handed over to the URA in October under a 21-year private treaty, Wai's team discovered that the steel bars and concrete within the structure was already worn down and rusty.


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage buildings in Hong Kong: why conservation has never been a priority *
In post-war Hong Kong, widespread poverty meant the provision of basic necessities such as housing, education and health care took precedence over heritage conservation
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 26, 2018

Why are so few of Hong Kong’s old buildings still standing? A cursory glance at any “Old Hong Kong” picture book, heritage website or academic history reveals an extensive Victorian-Edwardian city that remained largely intact well into the 1960s. So what happened to it all – and when, and why?

One underlying factor seldom mentioned is that from around 1900 to 1938, Hong Kong (including the rural New Territories) had a population of about a million, which, while this number fluctuated depending on political and economic conditions, was less than one-seventh of today’s population. Between 1947 and 1952, as the Chinese civil war raged, and the Communist Party consolidated its rule, more than 1.5 million refugees decamped from the mainland to Hong Kong, almost tripling the city’s population. Many newcomers were of reproductive age, and in direct consequence, Hong Kong’s population has increased by about a million a decade ever since.

Continuous population growth, more than any other single factor, has shaped what modern Hong Kong looks like. As the local birth rate slowed by the 1980s, a trend common to all post-industrial societies, continuous inward migration from the mainland (supposedly for family reunion, but generally suspected in recent years to form part of a deliberate policy for the dilution of Hong Kong’s distinct society) has continued to swell the population.

Also worth remembering is that while today’s heritage aficionados mourn the loss of grand edifices such as the old Prince’s Building, Alexandra House or Queen’s Building (where the Mandarin Oriental now stands), the General Post Office and others, their demolition and replacement was not, for the most part, much regretted at the time.

The fact is that heritage conservation and adaptive reuse provision are luxuries reserved for wealthy societies. In the post-war decades, most Hong Kong people were grindingly poor. Other urgent priorities, such as housing, education, hospitals, public transport and water supplies were rightly considered more important than expensive conservation of a few not-so-very-old buildings.

More : http://www.scmp.com/magazines/post-...heritage-buildings-hong-kong-why-conservation


----------



## hkskyline

*As wrecking ball looms, activists launch last-ditch bid to rescue ‘landmark’ 42-year-old Hongkong Post headquarters*
Demolition plan is part of HK$12 billion blueprint for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront in the heart of Hong Kong
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
June 10, 2018


0904HongKong018 Hong Kong Island Central General Post Office View to Admiralty by ricxx, on Flickr

Hong Kong activists are making a last-ditch attempt to persuade the government to spare the General Post Office building from the wrecking ball, arguing demolition would erase an iconic landmark from the Central harbourfront.

The 42-year-old structure, which houses the headquarters of Hongkong Post, is set to be bulldozed to make way for new office buildings and a mall as part of a transformation of the city’s prime waterfront space.

Most of its contents will be relocated to a new eight-storey tower in Kowloon Bay, across Victoria Harbour, which will cost taxpayers HK$1.6 billion (US$204 million).

But proponents of conservation believe the move would lay to waste a perfectly functional and intact piece of heritage.

“Demolishing it is not necessary,” said Roy Tam Hoi-pong of the activist group Green Sense.

“Not only would doing so be unreasonable, it would also produce a large amount of construction waste.”

The five-storey building was erected in 1976 to replace Hongkong Post’s previous Edwardian-era headquarters at the junction of Des Voeux Road Central and Pedder Street.

According to rough estimates from Green Sense based on the building dimensions, its number of supporting columns, concrete slabs and foundations, tearing the post office down would produce more than 12,000 cubic metres of waste – enough to fill five standard-size swimming pools.

The redevelopment of the lot – known as Site 3 – is part of a HK$12 billion plan for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront, in the heart of Hong Kong. Upmarket office space, a large pedestrian deck and a mix of hotels and shops are slated. Town planners approved the outline for the site in September 2016.


----------



## hkskyline

*As heritage and historic buildings succumb to redevelopment, is it too late to save old Hong Kong from the wrecking ball?*
Preservationists say society must come to its senses before the city loses its diverse mix of new and old structures
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 31, 2018

Hong Kong has two faces – one looks to the future, the other to the past. But seldom do both see eye to eye.

The perpetual sound of jackhammers and drills across the urban landscape is a constant reminder of this battle between modernisation and preservation.

Behind the gleaming glass of skyscrapers and luxury shopping malls lingers the fraying fabric of old Hong Kong – traditional tenement blocks, shophouses, elegant Chinese mansions and awe-inspiring colonial relics.

But today, in the world’s most expensive property market, even buildings with major historical or heritage value are giving way to redevelopment, as land becomes increasingly scarce.

The government in 2009 identified 1,444 ageing structures as eligible for varying degrees of protection. But almost 50 have since been demolished or significantly altered – to the angst of preservationists.

“The pace of conservation, especially in a fast-changing city like Hong Kong, must keep up with the pace of development,” said Lee Ho-yin, who leads the University of Hong Kong’s division of architectural conservation programmes.

“To stand out amid the global competition for investment and talent in the 21st century, a city must have a heritage identity as well as modern infrastructure. A diversified built-up environment with a mixture of new and old, and tall and low buildings, is a must for any attractive city.”

The 1,444 buildings were grouped into three grades based on their heritage value, but none enjoy legal safeguards against demolition or alteration. That honour has been afforded to only 117 structures declared monuments.

About 80 per cent of the 1,444 buildings are privately held by owners who are free to tear down the properties to cash in on the value of the land. A number have been tempted to do so, and some have pointed the finger at officials. They say conserving and repurposing old buildings is difficult, and the government provides little support.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...d-historic-buildings-succumb-redevelopment-it


----------



## hkskyline

*Fire dragon spirit to burn bright at Tai Hang heritage hub*
Aug 8, 2018
The Standard _Excerpt_

A grade three historical building in Tai Hang will be converted into a "fire dragon" heritage center.

According to a Development Bureau document submitted to lawmakers, the "Tai Hang Fire Dragon Heritage Center" will exhibit parts of the fire dragon, depict the history of the intangible cultural heritage, and boast two themed restaurants.

The 69-year-old building at No 12 School Street was included in batch IV of the Revitalizing Historic Buildings Through Partnership Scheme in 2015.

The Tai Hang Residents' Welfare Association will be in charge of transforming the building - expected to be completed next year. A multipurpose display area will be established on the ground floor, while the first and second floors will house the restaurants.

Visitors will be able to view a fire dragon's head, photos about the history of the Tai Hang fire dragon, changes in the neighborhood, history of the address, and the building's architectural features.

"To attract the public and tourists, 3D images and virtual reality equipment will be used to introduce the fire dragon dance," the bureau said.

A small-scale Chinese restaurant with a fire dragon theme decoration will be located on the first floor, offering dishes like fire dragon rolls, mooncakes and Hakka dishes.

Waiters will wear traditional fire dragon dance outfits.

The venue will also be suitable for private functions and cultural meetings.


----------



## hkskyline

Tai Kwun 

20180818-DSCF9640-2 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr

20180818-DSCF9651 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr

20180818-DSCF9526-2 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Rural leaders explore revitalising abandoned Hong Kong village to ‘cultural gem’ once home to Hakka families*
Heritage trail, agricultural park, guest houses and home for the aged among possibilities being studied but there are worries about environmental impact
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
October 6, 2018

Hong Kong rural leaders are exploring ways to revitalise an abandoned village in the New Territories by building a heritage trail, an agricultural park, guest houses and a home for the aged.

A year-long study of remote coastal Chek Keng has been commissioned by the Heung Yee Kuk, a government-recognised body that represents the interests of rural villagers. A report is expected in the middle of next year, with the kuk to put its plan before officials afterwards.

Sai Kung North rural committee chairman Li Yiu-ban, also a core kuk member, said: “We hope to be able to find solutions to revitalise remote villages and make better use of the land there which is otherwise left idle. Chek Keng is a starting point.”

The village sits on a lowland facing East Arm Bay, known locally as Chek Keng Hau, along the northern coast of Sai Kung East Country Park. Inaccessible by car and served infrequently by ferry, Chek Keng is an hour’s walk from Pak Tam Au on the MacLehose Trail.

Back in the mid-1900s, the village bustled with more than 100 people, many of Hakka descent. They comprised fishermen, craftsmen and farmers. Now it is largely abandoned. While some houses still stand, many are in disrepair.

Apart from hikers visiting on weekends, a handful of elderly former residents return during festivals to celebrate or pay respect to their ancestors and clean their family houses.

Lau Chi-pang, a history professor at Lingnan University whose research team the kuk commissioned to conduct the study, said it would review Chek Keng’s history and “the various possibilities of developing the site”. Examples include turning some of the land into an agricultural park or using it for recreational farming.

“The abandoned village houses could be converted into guest houses or homes for the aged,” Lau added.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...ders-explore-revitalising-abandoned-hong-kong


----------



## Mexicola

Thank you for all the updates and articles hkskyline!


----------



## hkskyline

*Hopes rise for Hong Kong’s historic State Theatre with developer New World aiming to save ‘relevant part’ of complex*
New World Development applies for compulsory sale order regarding State Theatre Building
Firm has not revealed detailed redevelopment plan for complex
October 22, 2018
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_










Hopes have been raised that a historic theatre in North Point might be saved from the wrecking ball with a property developer saying it is of a view to conserve parts of the six-decade-old complex if it is redeveloped.

New World Development, which was considering a conservation project for the first time, on Monday applied to the Lands Tribunal for a compulsory sale order regarding the State Theatre Building.

The complex consists of the State Theatre – a grade one historic structure now used as a snooker parlour – a shopping arcade and residential block.

It is one of the last post-war stand-alone theatre structures in the city and is easily recognisable from a series of concrete arches over its roof from which the ceiling is suspended. Originally known as the Empire Theatre when it opened in 1952, the 1,400-seat facility was renamed in 1959 to its current title.

New World said its application was made “with a view to unifying the ownership of the building for redevelopment purpose”. A company spokesman said the group had “a view to conserve [a] relevant part of the building, being the former State Theatre”.

However, it did not reveal a detailed redevelopment plan for the complex on the corner of King’s Road and Tin Chong Street.

The spokesman said that because legal proceedings for a compulsory sale were afoot, the group was “not in a position to confirm any development plan until it has acquired 100 per cent ownership and conducted thorough inspection of the present condition and structure”.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *As wrecking ball looms, activists launch last-ditch bid to rescue ‘landmark’ 42-year-old Hongkong Post headquarters*
> Demolition plan is part of HK$12 billion blueprint for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront in the heart of Hong Kong
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> June 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 0904HongKong018 Hong Kong Island Central General Post Office View to Admiralty by ricxx, on Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong activists are making a last-ditch attempt to persuade the government to spare the General Post Office building from the wrecking ball, arguing demolition would erase an iconic landmark from the Central harbourfront.
> 
> The 42-year-old structure, which houses the headquarters of Hongkong Post, is set to be bulldozed to make way for new office buildings and a mall as part of a transformation of the city’s prime waterfront space.
> 
> Most of its contents will be relocated to a new eight-storey tower in Kowloon Bay, across Victoria Harbour, which will cost taxpayers HK$1.6 billion (US$204 million).
> 
> But proponents of conservation believe the move would lay to waste a perfectly functional and intact piece of heritage.
> 
> “Demolishing it is not necessary,” said Roy Tam Hoi-pong of the activist group Green Sense.
> 
> “Not only would doing so be unreasonable, it would also produce a large amount of construction waste.”
> 
> The five-storey building was erected in 1976 to replace Hongkong Post’s previous Edwardian-era headquarters at the junction of Des Voeux Road Central and Pedder Street.
> 
> According to rough estimates from Green Sense based on the building dimensions, its number of supporting columns, concrete slabs and foundations, tearing the post office down would produce more than 12,000 cubic metres of waste – enough to fill five standard-size swimming pools.
> 
> The redevelopment of the lot – known as Site 3 – is part of a HK$12 billion plan for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront, in the heart of Hong Kong. Upmarket office space, a large pedestrian deck and a mix of hotels and shops are slated. Town planners approved the outline for the site in September 2016.


"so long, post office!" (i) by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## Black Cat

Thanks hkskyline for all your posts on this thread which tell the little known conservation story of HK. Its extremely unfortunate that so many fine Victorian and Edwardian era buildings which were so full of character have been lost, particulary in the commercial heart of the city. While some of the replacement buildings are interesting modern works, many others are rather bland. Now its the turn of the mid-century modern buildings to be demolished. 

I'm not a great fan of the post office, but at least it is representative of the 70s era and is not simply a variation on a glass box. It would be good if the city can keep at least a few good examplers of its various stages of development.


----------



## weirdo

That post office building looks good.


----------



## hkskyline

*University of Chicago Hong Kong Campus*

The site was originally part of Jubilee Battery at Mount Davis, which formed part of Hong Kong’s western coastal defence system. After the World War II, it was occupied by makeshift housing for refugees before being converted into a British Army Royal Engineers’ mess and quarters. It became the Victoria Road Detention Centre under the Special Branch of the Hong Kong Police Force starting in 1961 and was simultaneously used for police training purposes; later it was also used by the Force’s witness protection programme. After the sovereignty handover of Hong Kong from the United Kingdom to China, the site became unoccupied. It had no permanent tenant for over a decade, and was occasionally used as a movie set. Under the Land Grant Scheme, The University of Chicago was earmarked as the prospective operator of the site in 2013, and subsequently a formal Land Grant was executed in 2016. With the generous support from the Hong Kong Jockey Club Charities Trust together with the support of alumni, parents and friends, led by University Trustee Francis Tin Fan Yuen (AB‘75) and his wife Rose Wai Mun Lee Yuen, the site was revitalised and the Hong Kong Campus opened its doors in 2018.

Source : https://heritage.uchicago.hk/


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Hopes rise for Hong Kong’s historic State Theatre with developer New World aiming to save ‘relevant part’ of complex*
> New World Development applies for compulsory sale order regarding State Theatre Building
> Firm has not revealed detailed redevelopment plan for complex
> October 22, 2018
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes have been raised that a historic theatre in North Point might be saved from the wrecking ball with a property developer saying it is of a view to conserve parts of the six-decade-old complex if it is redeveloped.
> 
> New World Development, which was considering a conservation project for the first time, on Monday applied to the Lands Tribunal for a compulsory sale order regarding the State Theatre Building.
> 
> The complex consists of the State Theatre – a grade one historic structure now used as a snooker parlour – a shopping arcade and residential block.
> 
> It is one of the last post-war stand-alone theatre structures in the city and is easily recognisable from a series of concrete arches over its roof from which the ceiling is suspended. Originally known as the Empire Theatre when it opened in 1952, the 1,400-seat facility was renamed in 1959 to its current title.
> 
> New World said its application was made “with a view to unifying the ownership of the building for redevelopment purpose”. A company spokesman said the group had “a view to conserve [a] relevant part of the building, being the former State Theatre”.
> 
> However, it did not reveal a detailed redevelopment plan for the complex on the corner of King’s Road and Tin Chong Street.
> 
> The spokesman said that because legal proceedings for a compulsory sale were afoot, the group was “not in a position to confirm any development plan until it has acquired 100 per cent ownership and conducted thorough inspection of the present condition and structure”.


*How campaigners helped save Hong Kong’s unique post-war State Theatre from wrecker’s ball – and why majority owner New World Development had a rethink*

Private developer changed its plan following public awareness campaign and representations from government departments
Despite being awarded grade one status by the Antiquities Advisory Board, the theatre’s future had been in doubt
February 2, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Heritage experts in Hong Kong have cheered news that government officials and a private developer have agreed to preserve an unusual post-second world war theatre that has been the subject of a long-running campaign.

New World Development, the majority owner of the State Theatre in North Point, had said earlier that it intended redeveloping the property, which meant the theatre would have been demolished.

But the developer changed its plan following a public awareness campaign and representations from government departments. In a report dated January 22, the Legislative Council’s development panel said the company reacted positively and agreed to retain the theatre even as it redeveloped the residential and commercial parts of the project.

Ho Puay-peng, adjunct professor of architecture at Chinese University, hailed as “exemplary” the treatment of the case by the Commissioner for Heritage’s Office and the Antiquities and Monuments Office, as well as New World’s openness to preserving the site.

“The news that a private developer is actively considering what it can do to conserve this building is excellent,” Ho says. “It’s a great example for Hong Kong.”

The State Theatre, which opened in 1952 as the Empire Theatre, was designed by architects George Grey and SF Lew. Grey had earlier designed the landmark Peninsula hotel in Tsim Sha Tsui, which opened in 1928.

The theatre building is considered to be one of a kind. In his appraisal of the theatre in 2016, Professor Jos Tomlow of Lisbon-based modernist architecture group Docomomo International said: “The remarkable use of ‘parabola-like’ concrete arches rising over the building is unique for a theatre in the entire world.”

That appraisal led to the theatre being awarded grade one status by the Antiquities Advisory Board, the statutory body responsible for surveying historical buildings, and it was designated a “building of outstanding merit” in 2016.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-helped-save-hong-kongs-unique-post-war-state


----------



## hkskyline

*Heritage gas lamps that ‘witnessed Hong Kong’s development’ remain in disrepair after Typhoon Mangkhut*
Installations are located at iconic Central site which includes flight of famous stairs often shown in films
Fallen trees and wrath of monster storm have laid waste to area, as pressure mounts to restore venue’s charm
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Dec 30, 2018


R0015791 by Yi Shian Huang, on Flickr

Four iconic gas lamps in the heart of Hong Kong’s Central remain in disrepair more than three months after they were wrecked by a monster storm, with officials still looking into ways to restore the heritage items.

The sweeping granite stairway on Duddell Street, with its softly glowing gas lamps and classic balustrades, has been the site of numerous scenes of drama and romance in local films and TV shows, including one featuring Cecilia Cheung Pak-chi rushing down the famed steps in Stephen Chow Sing-chi’s 1999 film King of Comedy.

The last remaining gas lamps before the introduction of neon lights, they are one of the 120 declared monuments in Hong Kong, which receive the highest level of government protection.

Andrew Lam Siu-lo, outgoing chairman of the government’s Antiquities Advisory Board, said the monument had to be restored to its original design because of its legal status.

He said officials had briefly informed the board of a maintenance plan.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...lamps-witnessed-hong-kongs-development-remain


----------



## hkskyline

*Rare pre-war Hong Kong tenement block considered for listing as historic building has been subdivided into cubicle homes*
The corner building in Sham Shui Po, built in the tong lau style, is one of only three of its kind remaining in the city
Conservationists say authorities should step in to list the building though the proposed grade-two status would not protect it from demolition
Mar 14, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_


Cheung Sha Wan by tomosang, on Flickr

A rare pre-war Chinese tenement block has been converted into cubicle homes as conservationists call on the private developer that owns the building to preserve its cultural heritage.

Government heritage advisers will meet on Thursday to discuss whether the block should be listed as a grade-two historic building so that “efforts should be made to selectively preserve” it.

The old walk-up in Sham Shui Po, built in 1933, is one of only three corner buildings built in the same tong lau style left in the city. Standing on the corner of Castle Peak Road and Fat Tseung Street, the three-storey building stands out because of its curved facade that wraps around the angle of the street with a loggia on the first floor overhanging the pavement.

A visit by the Post showed that the top floor, originally designed for a rooftop with two flats, had been carved up into five 100 sq ft cubicles.

The Post could not gain access to the first and second floors, but found 20 postboxes in the stairway for the entire building, while original floor plans showed the tenement house was built to contain only eight units, including two shops on the ground floor.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...r-hong-kong-tenement-block-considered-listing


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong’s Haw Par Mansion reopens but there is disenchantment for locals who remember its famous Tiger Balm Garden*
The mansion, built by the Burmese Chinese tycoon Aw Boon Haw in 1936, now houses a centre for teaching and performing music
Its adjacent fantastical gardens, once dear to Hongkongers, were demolished to make way for luxury housing in 2004
May 4, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_



























_on.cc_

At Hong Kong’s newly reopened historic site Haw Par Mansion, visitors old enough to remember the place in its previous incarnation were wistful about what has been lost.

“It’s such a pity,” said Sunny Lau, 72, a retired civil servant. “It was so much bigger with so much more to see in the past. There’s nothing special here now.”

Lau visited the site in Tai Hang when he was 13. At that time, the iconic Tiger Balm Garden, a fantastically surreal public park that was like Alice in Wonderland crossed with the horror film Saw and infused with a hefty dollop of Buddhism, was still in its heyday, long before it would be demolished and replaced by luxury housing.

Today only the mansion and a small garden remain.

The estate, one of the most popular parks in old Hong Kong, was built by the Burmese Chinese entrepreneur Aw Boon Haw in 1936 to publicise his Tiger Balm ointment products, provide a public open space and to educate the Hong Kong Chinese about their culture with the park’s depictions of characters from traditional folklore and religious moral lessons.

The surviving parts of the heritage site were opened to the public last month after a three-year renovation.

Operated by the Aw Boon Haw Foundation and the Haw Par Music Foundation under a government-sponsored scheme to revitalise historic buildings, the site was restored at a cost of HK$167 million (US$21.3 million) by its 2015 estimation and now serves as a venue for Western and Chinese music teaching and performances.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-haw-par-mansion-reopens-there-disenchantment


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong’s iconic State Theatre to be preserved under New World’s multibillion-dollar redevelopment plan*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
August 25, 2020










New World Development has agreed to preserve the State Theatre Building for its historical value as the Hong Kong developer prepares to acquire the rest of the site under a multibillion-dollar redevelopment plan.

The 68-year old theatre on 277-291 King’s Road in North Point was classified as a Grade 1 historic building in 2017.

The Hong Kong developer, controlled by Hong Kong’s third-richest family of Henry Cheng Kar-shun, has won the government’s approval to launch a compulsory acquisition of the rest of the property it does not already own, after building up more than 80 per cent of the property over the past five years.

More : Hong Kong’s iconic State Theatre to be preserved in NWD redevelopment plan


----------



## hkskyline

* NWD closes in as State Theatre goes on sale for record $4.7b *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Oct 6, 2020

The compulsory sale of the State Theatre building, which is mostly held by New World Development (0017), opens Thursday with a reserve price of HK$4.77 billion.

The price would be a record high for a compulsory auction in the city.

New World has already acquired 98 percent of the ownership of the historic building in North Point. It has pledged to preserve the 68-year-old property, which was not only a cinema but art and cultural venue. Following approval from the Lands Tribunal in late August, it is the first Grade I historic building to go on sale. Market watchers believe the valuation of shops in North Point could benefit from the sale.

More : NWD closes in as State Theatre goes on sale for record $4.7b


----------



## hkskyline

* Historic North Point theatre sold for HK$4.7 billion *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2020

The historic State Theatre Building in North Point has been sold at auction for HK$4.77 billion.

New World Development won approval for the sale after taking majority ownership of the building, and is a record high for a compulsory auction in Hong Kong.

The approved reserve price is 53 percent higher than the 2018 valuation of HK$3.117 billion.

The State Theatre Building is a commercial and residential project that was completed in 1959, and is a grade one historic building, meaning "every effort should be made to preserve it".

Responding to the news, New World Development said it would start a conservation plan for the building, and do its best to restore the historical features of the theatre, including the concrete arches above the building’s roof.

More : Historic North Point theatre sold for HK$4.7 billion - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

*State Theatre is saved – but the real test for Hong Kong’s heritage conservation is still to come *
Hong Kong Free Press _Excerpt_
Oct 17, 2020

One of Hong Kong’s largest developers has announced it will restore rather than demolish the 68-year-old State Theatre after a five-year community-led campaign focused on preserving the building. 

The cinema in North Point opened as the Empire Theatre in 1952, 10 years before City Hall in Central, and was renamed the State Theatre in 1959. Under the leadership of Russian Jew Harry Odell, the building was both a cinema and a concert hall which brought top overseas performers such as Benjamin Britten and Isaac Stern to local audiences. Teresa Teng, who conquered the hearts of millions of Chinese worldwide, met her fans there.

Adrian Cheng, chief executive of New World Development, described the theatre as “one of the last standing cultural icons of Hong Kong.” He pledged to restore the iconic building to its original glamour, reopen it as a theatre “and build a cultural oasis that serves the community.” The scheme prompted praise from pundits and across social media. 

But now comes the real test. 

Because of the overwhelmingly destructive development model in Hong Kong, the city has had little success in conserving and revitalising its cultural landscape. Even when it does, the original purpose of the buildings has gone.

More : State Theatre is saved - but the real test for Hong Kong’s heritage conservation is still to come | Hong Kong Free Press HKFP


----------



## hkskyline

* From Isaac Stern concerts to Jackie Chan movies to a snooker hall, the history of State Theatre, Hong Kong’s oldest theatre *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Nov 5, 2020

High above King’s Road in North Point on Hong Kong Island, Wendy Ng Wan-yee gazes at the roof of the defunct State Theatre, the city’s oldest theatre and a building that has – in many ways – defined her life.

As a child, she explored the theatre’s shopping arcade, where her mother ran a children’s clothing boutique; as an architect she campaigned to upgrade the 68-year-old building’s official status; and she was one of many who rejoiced when it was announced that the theatre would be restored and reborn as a cultural centre instead of being bulldozed and turned into yet another skyscraper.

“The State Theatre is one of a kind. There’s no other building like it in Hong Kong, or Asia for that matter,” says Ng, who is director of Hong Kong-based Revival Heritage Consultants.

“That it’s being given a new lease of life is a triumph for the city’s heritage – some good news in what’s been a very tough year.”

After being acquired by New World Development for HK$4.77 billion last month, in an initiative led by the property company’s CEO Adrian Cheng Chi-kong, the State Theatre is set for a renovation programme intended to revitalise and transform it into a community asset.

More : Neighbours recall heyday of State Theatre, Hong Kong’s oldest theatre


----------



## hkskyline

This vlog explores the State Theatre's dilapidated interiors. While the narration is in Cantonese, the footage speaks for itself. At the time of filming, there appears to be only 1 store left selling calligraphy.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> 7/11


This video posted by the Urban Renewal Authority in September takes a look at some of the renovated portions of *Central Market*, with before and after footage.


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *NGO bids to save Hong Kong landmark Fenwick Pier, a Wan Chai icon to overseas sailors*
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> May 24, 2020
> 
> DSC_0126 by ar patt, on Flickr
> 
> The non-profit organisation which has run Fenwick Pier in Wan Chai for nearly seven decades is making a last-ditch attempt to save the waterfront landmark from the Hong Kong government’s demolition plans.
> 
> Instead of replacing the three-storey building with a fire station, the Servicemen’s Guides Association (SGA) has proposed allowing a mix of uses including shops and restaurants that will be open to the public.
> 
> Fenwick Pier has served foreign navy ships, especially from the United States, and hundreds of thousands of sailors have passed through it on their Hong Kong stopovers over the years.
> 
> The building currently has a fleet arcade with a tailor, barber and souvenir shops, as well as restaurants and an information booth for sailors, other visitors and members of the public.
> 
> The government announced earlier this year that it intends to take back the 30,000 sq ft site by the end of next year. The building will be torn down and redeveloped for the Kwong Wan Fire Station to move into from its nearby Harbour Road location.
> 
> More : NGO in last-ditch bid to save Hong Kong landmark Fenwick Pier




































































































































































































































More on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Wanchai Fenwick Pier


----------



## hkskyline

* Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 29, 2020


















_Ming Pao_

The government has concluded that a century-old underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po that was to be demolished should instead be preserved – a day after a public pressure campaign prompted the authorities to suspend work at the site.

The Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) is launching a study to ascertain the conservation value of the structure, and development secretary Michael Wong said the administration will wait for an assessment before deciding how to proceed.

“We believe the site should be preserved, it should not be further demolished,” Wong said.

“What has been demolished should be restored, and then we should find a purpose which not only reflects the historic value of the site, but should also be able to further the enjoyment of the people of Sham Shui Po and of Hong Kong,” he added.

Parts of the service reservoir on Bishop Hill were already taken down by the time authorities halted the demolition work, exposing a picturesque brick interior featuring Romanesque arches.

More : Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

* Century-old site wins reprieve amid preservation calls *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Dec 28, 2020

Demolition work has been halted after conservationists, politicians and members of the public called for the preservation of a massive, arched-brick, underground reservoir in Hong Kong dating from the beginning of the last century.

The service reservoir on Bishop Hill in Shek Kip Mei, Sham Shui Po, discovered as the Water Supplies Department was clearing the site to hand it over to the Lands Department, had apparently escaped the attention of government heritage advisers.

The striking-looking, cavernous structure was slated to be dismantled without publicity, but images shared online by members of the public and picked up by the media tapped into a groundswell of heritage-protection sentiment and put pressure on the government to preserve it.

A visit by the Post found that demolition works had already started, with the site mostly closed off by metal fences. The underground chamber can be accessed by climbing down several ladders from an opening in the ground, believed to be used by construction workers.

The site was partly ruined, with chunks of broken bricks and rubble filling up one portion, fragments of the high ceilings chipped off and plant roots poking through from above.

But about 30 arches, each about six metres tall, were still intact, with some 50 curious hikers and photographers exploring the area and posing for photographs yesterday, despite warnings from workers that the site was not safe.

More : Hong Kong authorities suspend demolition of striking century-old structure


----------



## hkskyline

* 'Turn Bishop Hill ruins into a public park' *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 30, 2020

A conservation expert from the University of Hong Kong has proposed turning a historic underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po into a public space, saying authorities could draw inspiration from Sydney’s Paddington Reservoir Gardens.

The scenic, award-winning, heritage-listed park in Australia was converted from an ancient reservoir, with much of the ruins, including bricks, timber and iron fixtures carefully preserved.

The director of HKU’s Division of Architectural Conservation Programmes, Lee Ho-yin, said the government should consider doing something similar by, for example, keeping the iconic Romanesque arches at the Bishop Hill site in Sham Shui Po and turning it into a park.

He also called on the authorities to find out if there are other historic structures on Bishop Hill, adding that conservation experts should be sent to check out all pre-war structures in future.

Demolition work on the site was halted this week, following the discovery of Roman-style arches at the disused cistern.

More : 'Turn Bishop Hill ruins into a public park' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

* Head of Hong Kong heritage office sorry for ‘insensitivity’ over plan to demolish striking century-old site, but unanswered questions fuel backlash *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Dec 29, 2020

The head of Hong Kong’s heritage office made a public apology on Tuesday for insensitivity and miscommunication among staff and government engineers over demolition work at a historic underground reservoir, but unanswered questions continued to fuel a backlash.

While officials claimed they were only aware of a “water tank” on paper when they allowed the demolition to go ahead, the Water Supplies Department (WSD) had clearly documented the existence of the cavernous structure with its huge stone and brick arches on a hilltop in Shek Kip Mei.

A day after the project was halted because of a public outcry, Commissioner for Heritage Ivanhoe Chang Chi-ho visited the abandoned service reservoir on what is known as Bishop Hill, and admitted that officials should have looked into whether the site should be protected.

More : Sorry for not protecting century-old site, Hong Kong heritage office head says


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong’s Queen’s Pier may be resurrected away from original Central area *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Jan 1, 2021



















Hong Kong’s iconic Queen’s Pier could be reinstated away from its original home in Central, authorities have revealed more than a decade after the structure, a famed landmark of the city’s colonial past, was dismantled.

The latest development on the historical site, removed in 2007, was raised days after social media was set abuzz when it was found that authorities were tearing down a century-old underground reservoir with massive stone and brick arches, at what is known as Bishop’s Hill in Shek Kip Mei.

The public outcry forced the government to halt works, issue an apology and vow to look into preservation of the site.

On Tuesday city leader Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor said she shared people's passion for the reservoir, and felt deeply that the site should be preserved. But critics were unimpressed, saying she had promised years ago, when she was the city's development chief, that Queen's Pier would be relocated between Pier 9 and 10 in Central as early as 2013.

A spokeswoman for the Development Bureau yesterday said officials were exploring whether the pier could be rebuilt elsewhere.

"In the next few years, the government will be implementing a number of harbourfront improvement projects. We are exploring whether we can, under one of those works, relocate Queen's Pier to another place, and resume its function," she said.

Both the pro-establishment and opposition camps yesterday urged the government to disclose more details as soon as possible.

More : Hong Kong’s Queen’s Pier may be relocated away from original Central area


----------



## hkskyline

Jan 5, 2021
*More join calls to preserve Bishop Hill reservoir *
RTHK _Excerpt_

The architectural services sector lawmaker, Tony Tse, has joined calls for the government to preserve the Bishop Hill reservoir and restore what has already been taken apart.

Demolition of the century-old underground reservoir with impressive stone and brick arches on a hilltop in Shek Kip Mei was abruptly halted last week after a public outcry.

The lawmaker, along with several current and former members of the Antiquities Advisory Board, on Tuesday urged the authorities to locate the parts that have already been demolished, and preserve them well in order to repair the structure in future.

The experts also said officials should take a look at the heritage value of all the abandoned pre-war architecture, and improve communication between the Antiquities and Monuments Office and other government departments.

A former committee member of the Antiquities Advisory Board, Bernard Lim, urged the government to conduct a public consultation as soon as possible on how the site should be preserved.

More : More join calls to preserve Bishop Hill reservoir - RTHK

_Drone footage : _


----------



## hkskyline

* Heritage advisers, architects urge government to learn from previous mistakes, engage public in conservation of Hong Kong sites *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 
Jan 6, 2021

Heritage advisers and architects have urged the government to learn from its blunders and engage the public actively after the near-demolition of a century-old underground reservoir caused an uproar.

A week after officials halted work to tear down the structure in Shek Kip Mei and promised to devise a strategy for its preservation, past and present members of the Antiquities Advisory Board (AAB) held a press conference yesterday to reflect on the incident and make suggestions for revitalising the site.

Last week, Commissioner for Heritage Ivanhoe Chang Chi-ho explained that governmentappointed advisers at the AAB had originally decided at a meeting in March 2017 that structures called "water tanks" in general were not worthy of preservation.

Subsequently, the Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) staff did not object to the demolition of the Bishop Hill reservoir.

But AAB member and surveyor Vincent Ho Kui-yip said there was no record of discussion of the Bishop Hill site, although board members did briefly discuss the fate of another water tank on Hong Kong Island at the meeting.

Ho recalled that at that meeting, there was a consensus that 31 items, including a water tank near the University of Hong Kong, were "non-building structures" and therefore would not be graded for conservation.

Hence, when engineers from the Water Supplies Department told civil servants of the AMO on another occasion that the Bishop Hill structure was also a water tank, the AMO could have applied the same AAB resolution on the structure, deciding there would not be any objection to its demolition.

But that was a "wrong judgment", Ho said. 

More : Call to learn from mistakes, engage public in Hong Kong heritage conservation


----------



## hkskyline

* 'Reservoir ruins to get heritage status by summer' * 
RTHK _Excerpt_
Jan 20, 2021

The government says it aims to propose a historic building grading for the Bishop Hill underground reservoir within the first quarter of this year, and its antiquities advisers would be able to pass an official grading after a month-long public consultation exercise.

The planned demolition of the pre-war structure in Sham Shui Po was suspended last month after a public outcry.

Development Secretary Michael Wong said on Wednesday that an independent task force under the Antiquities and Monuments Office is studying the reservoir's heritage value, and it will try to complete a report and propose the grading in the coming months.

Once the report is passed to the Antiquities Advisory Board, the public would be consulted over a period of a month, and the government advisers would confirm a grading afterwards.

Wong has previously stated that he believes the structure should be conserved. 

More : 'Reservoir ruins to get heritage status by summer' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Cheer for former Central Market as nominal fee agreed for troubled revitalisation project*
> Architect says decision should overcome final hurdle of land premium
> March 29, 2017
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> 
> 
> more birds... (ii) by hugo poon, on Flickr
> 
> A nominal fee has been agreed on the site of the former Central Market in what is believed to be the final hurdle before the Urban *Renewal Authority begins the troubled revitalisation project.
> 
> The announcement on Wednesday came after lengthy negotiations between the URA, a statutory body, and the government over land premium, which could have made the project financially unviable after an original design was scrapped due to its high cost.
> 
> Urban Renewal Authority pledges to consider preserving remains of 100-year-old buildings site
> 
> The URA welcomed the decision and said work would start in the third quarter of the year with a target completion date of 2021, nearly 20 years after the building was vacated in 2003.
> 
> First proposed in 2009, the stalled project received the green light again after the Chief Executive in Council awarded the site in the heart of Central to the URA in a 21-year private treaty.
> 
> A nominal land premium will now be charged, contrary to *earlier reports that the sum would be decided at the market rate.
> 
> A recent survey by real estate firm CBRE put Central district as the most expensive office market in the world, at an average of HK$171 per sq ft a month.
> 
> A high development cost would have gone against the aim to provide affordable dining and entertainment options instead of a luxury shopping mall – a pledge made by chief executive-elect Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor *during her tenure as development minister in 2009.


* Developer wins Central Market contract *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Feb 9, 2021

Chinachem Group says it will shape the Central Market as a "playground for all" after it was awarded a 10-year contract to operate the revitalized landmark.

The Urban Renewal Authority announced yesterday it had awarded the tender for operating the Central Market Revitalization Project to Noble Vantage, a member company of Chinachem. The first phase of operations of the project is expected to start in the third quarter.

The Central Market - Hong Kong's first wet market - is a Grade 3 historic building on Des Voeux Road.

Chinachem Group said that its proposal for the site would be promoted as a "Playground for All" which turns the former Central Market into a vibrant, bustling place where people of all walks of life can meet, mingle and socialize.

"We believe that the project can not only unveil the history of the past through the building characteristics, but actually showcase and lead the future as well," said Donald Choi Wun-hing, its executive director and chief executive.

More : Developer wins Central Market contrat


----------



## hkskyline

* Central Market must be accessible to all *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Feb 14, 2021

For a city with a can-do reputation, Hong Kong has some monumental exceptions to that rule. While it is not alone in that, few places can match the historic Central Market building for epic inertia. It has sat there astride an entire block for so long as a mute reminder of the city's history that it is worth restating a location which has few peers. It fronts Queen's and De Voeux Roads and connects the International Finance Centre with the iconic Mid-Levels escalator via a passageway that is one of the few parts that remain in use.

How could it have been neglected, with revamping plans having been repeatedly sent back to the drawing board for the best part of two decades? Think of judicial reviews over land use and premium and building height, public consultations, structural issues, a soaring, eye-watering budget and, of course, bureaucracy. It is not over yet. The latest plan is to turn Central Market into a retail space for local brands. The Urban Renewal Authority has chosen a subsidiary of Chinachem Group to revitalise the 81-year-old landmark building.

Central Market first opened for business in 1842 as a bazaar for locals. The current three-storey Bauhaus-style structure, now a Grade Three historic building, was built in 1939. After being vacated in 2003 it survived a controversy over whether it should be torn down. The developer is expected to live up to the site's heritage value with local retail and dining brands. The proposed theme is a "vibrant place [for] people of all walks of life". Chinachem CEO Donald Choi Wun-hing says the group wants to turn the landmark into a community hub showcasing local brands along with cultural activities. "We hope it will become a gathering point for not only [office workers] in Central, but also the elderly [and] children."

More : Central Market must be accessible to all


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir *
> RTHK _Excerpt_
> Dec 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ming Pao_
> 
> The government has concluded that a century-old underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po that was to be demolished should instead be preserved – a day after a public pressure campaign prompted the authorities to suspend work at the site.
> 
> The Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) is launching a study to ascertain the conservation value of the structure, and development secretary Michael Wong said the administration will wait for an assessment before deciding how to proceed.
> 
> “We believe the site should be preserved, it should not be further demolished,” Wong said.
> 
> “What has been demolished should be restored, and then we should find a purpose which not only reflects the historic value of the site, but should also be able to further the enjoyment of the people of Sham Shui Po and of Hong Kong,” he added.
> 
> Parts of the service reservoir on Bishop Hill were already taken down by the time authorities halted the demolition work, exposing a picturesque brick interior featuring Romanesque arches.
> 
> More : Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir - RTHK


* Proposed grading on reservoir to be decided by March *
RTHK _Excerpt_ 
Feb 23, 2021

Government officials say the Antiquities Advisory Board will hold a meeting next month to consider the conservation value of a century-old underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po, and people will later have a chance to share their views about the architecture during a one-month public consultation exercise.

Demolition of the Bishop Hill reservoir with impressive stone and brick arches was abruptly halted in December after a public outcry, with the government saying that the site should be preserved.

At a Sham Shui Po District Council meeting, Christine Mok, an assistant curator at the Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO), said they are now conducting an in-depth study into the architecture.

More : Proposed grading on reservoir to be decided in March - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir *
> RTHK _Excerpt_
> Dec 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ming Pao_
> 
> The government has concluded that a century-old underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po that was to be demolished should instead be preserved – a day after a public pressure campaign prompted the authorities to suspend work at the site.
> 
> The Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) is launching a study to ascertain the conservation value of the structure, and development secretary Michael Wong said the administration will wait for an assessment before deciding how to proceed.
> 
> “We believe the site should be preserved, it should not be further demolished,” Wong said.
> 
> “What has been demolished should be restored, and then we should find a purpose which not only reflects the historic value of the site, but should also be able to further the enjoyment of the people of Sham Shui Po and of Hong Kong,” he added.
> 
> Parts of the service reservoir on Bishop Hill were already taken down by the time authorities halted the demolition work, exposing a picturesque brick interior featuring Romanesque arches.
> 
> More : Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir - RTHK


* Monument push for cistern* 
The Standard _Excerpt_ 
Mar 1, 2021

The 117-year-old Romanesque cistern at Bishop Hill in Shek Kip Mei should be declared a monument, as it reflects local architectural history, a concern group said.

The 4,300-square-meter underground infrastructure, which features arches, pillars and water pipes and is a milestone in Kowloon's shift from a freshwater supply from wells to reservoirs, was unearthed in December during demolition work.

The demolition, carried out by the Water Supplies Department, was halted amid calls for the cistern to be preserved.

The monument call came with concern group Walk in Hong Kong, which comprises conservationists, architects, waterworks experts and urbanists, yesterday unveiling its research on the cistern.

Group member and master's student of architecture at Chinese University Lam Ka-wai said the cistern was the only one of its kind in the SAR to be built with granite pillars, red brick arches, concrete vaults and retaining walls.

More : Monument push for cistern


----------



## hkskyline

*Sham Shui Po reservoir gets Grade 1 status * 
RTHK _Excerpt_ 
Mar 11, 2021

The Antiquities Advisory Board on Thursday decided to categorise a recently rediscovered underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po as a Grade 1 historic building, advising the government to make every effort to preserve it.

The board said the reservoir’s Romanesque granite arches are “very rare” and have been preserved well over a century.

Board members also agreed that it has high historical value as it witnessed the change of water supply system in Kowloon from a pumping system to gravity distribution.

Experts said the new system increased water supply to Kowloon in the early 1900s, and had a substantial impact on development, for example, by speeding up the introduction of fire hoses.

The reservoir has been called the Bishop Hill reservoir, but experts said they could only find evidence for the structure being called the “Mission Hill reservoir”.

More : Sham Shui Po reservoir gets Grade 1 status - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

* "Discover the State Theatre in All of Us”, reliving the 50s and 60s *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Apr 1, 2021










The 68-year-old State Theatre, located on 277-291 King’s Road in North Point, will once again welcome guests to an immersive event “Discover the State Theatre in All of Us,” to play a part in the history of the Grade I historic building back in the days.

New World Development earlier announced a meticulous conservation project to restore the Grade I historic site, after consolidating ownership of the 68-year-old State Theatre.

Before launching a complete architectural conservation of the theatre in May, Culture for Tomorrow, a non-profit organization under the New World Group, has staged an immersive event for visitors to take part in and explore the exclusive story of one of the city’s iconic theatres.

Adrian Cheng, CEO of New World Development and the founder of Culture for Tomorrow, said he hopes members of the public will experience firsthand the glorious past of the State Theatre through this immersive event.

“With our conservation project, the State Theatre will return once again as a culture and arts landmark with more riveting stories to tell. The theatre’s history may have faded through time, but its story is far from over,” said Cheng.

More : "Discover the State Theatre in All of Us”, reliving the 50s and 60s


----------



## hkskyline

* Nostalgic State Theatre brings back a golden property story *
May 12, 2021
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_ 

I felt I never really left North Point. I lived in the area during my teenage years. For my first job, I went to work at North Point Industrial Building , where the former office of Hong Kong Economic Journal was located. I must have moved a dozen times since then, but it’s almost always around this friendly district on Hong Kong Island.

Yesterday I popped by the State Theatre, a North Point landmark famous for its concrete arch beam roof. This Grade 1 historic building along the King’s Road is now owned by New World Development, which aspires to bring back its glory days through modern design.

Formerly known as Empire Theatre, it was built by Harry Odell, a Cairo-born Jewish stockbroker who envisioned a stage for western world-class performance in 1952. He kicked off perhaps the most important golden five-year in the Hong Kong art scene, but it did not last long. In 1958, Luk Hoi Tung family took over the theatre for HK$1.5 million and turned it into a residential and commercial complex.

In the exhibition “Discover the State Theatre in all of us”, I came across an old advertisement of the State Theatre Building, which debuted at an entry price of HK$14,200 in 1959.

Let's not forget, here we are talking about the total selling price, not per square foot price. To motivate buyers, the developer even offered a two-year installment plan. The price of a 400-square feet unit was virtually around that of at a modern iPhone top model.

More : Nostalgic State Theatre brings back a golden property story EJINSIGHT - ejinsight.com


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *As wrecking ball looms, activists launch last-ditch bid to rescue ‘landmark’ 42-year-old Hongkong Post headquarters*
> Demolition plan is part of HK$12 billion blueprint for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront in the heart of Hong Kong
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> June 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 0904HongKong018 Hong Kong Island Central General Post Office View to Admiralty by ricxx, on Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong activists are making a last-ditch attempt to persuade the government to spare the General Post Office building from the wrecking ball, arguing demolition would erase an iconic landmark from the Central harbourfront.
> 
> The 42-year-old structure, which houses the headquarters of Hongkong Post, is set to be bulldozed to make way for new office buildings and a mall as part of a transformation of the city’s prime waterfront space.
> 
> Most of its contents will be relocated to a new eight-storey tower in Kowloon Bay, across Victoria Harbour, which will cost taxpayers HK$1.6 billion (US$204 million).
> 
> But proponents of conservation believe the move would lay to waste a perfectly functional and intact piece of heritage.
> 
> “Demolishing it is not necessary,” said Roy Tam Hoi-pong of the activist group Green Sense.
> 
> “Not only would doing so be unreasonable, it would also produce a large amount of construction waste.”
> 
> The five-storey building was erected in 1976 to replace Hongkong Post’s previous Edwardian-era headquarters at the junction of Des Voeux Road Central and Pedder Street.
> 
> According to rough estimates from Green Sense based on the building dimensions, its number of supporting columns, concrete slabs and foundations, tearing the post office down would produce more than 12,000 cubic metres of waste – enough to fill five standard-size swimming pools.
> 
> The redevelopment of the lot – known as Site 3 – is part of a HK$12 billion plan for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront, in the heart of Hong Kong. Upmarket office space, a large pedestrian deck and a mix of hotels and shops are slated. Town planners approved the outline for the site in September 2016.


* Historic Hong Kong post office HQ to be demolished as part of prime harbourfront development, but some architects want to save it *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 
June 14, 2021

After serving Hong Kong for almost half a century, the city’s post office headquarters standing in the heart of Central will be demolished to make way for a prime commercial development.

But some architects believe the iconic building can be saved while still being part of the development, and are suggesting various ways to repurpose it.

Built in 1976, the General Post Office could be lost under a land sale plan to transform the newly reclaimed harbourfront to provide upmarket office space, a sizeable public area, and a mix of hotel and retail facilities. Mail operations will be moved to Kowloon Bay by 2023. 

More : Historic Hong Kong post office building to be demolished in redevelopment plan


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> 7/11


* Hong Kong’s historic Central Market gets HK$500 million makeover, reopening soon as newest heritage centre*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 12, 2021

Hong Kong’s historic Central Market is reopening soon as the newest revitalised heritage spot in the heart of the business district, 12 years after it was saved from redevelopment.

The 82-year-old building on Des Voeux Road Central will feature new elements, including more entrances on all four sides to connect it with surrounding skyscrapers as well as the small streets with local shops that offer a glimpse of the past.

Aside from having almost 10,800 sq ft of public space in its atrium and entrance plaza facing Queen's Road Central, it also has a 24-hour pedestrian walkway. Thirteen market stalls which once sold fish, poultry, vegetables and fruit have been preserved.

"The Central Market is in the middle of the 'old' and 'new' Central, as it is the gateway of the footbridge system connecting the two parts," said the project's leading architect, Vincent Ng Wing-shun.

With the restoration completed, the Urban Renewal Authority has handed over the landmark to the Chinachem Group to run an affordable leisure and retail hub. The group has promised to promote Hong Kong brands, and hold cultural events and activities to draw the crowds when it opens later this year.

Looking back at the four-year restoration process, architect Ng said the biggest challenge lay in bringing back its original architectural flavours while meeting current regulatory requirements.

More : Central Market reopening as heritage centre after HK$500 million makeover


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *As wrecking ball looms, activists launch last-ditch bid to rescue ‘landmark’ 42-year-old Hongkong Post headquarters*
> Demolition plan is part of HK$12 billion blueprint for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront in the heart of Hong Kong
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> June 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 0904HongKong018 Hong Kong Island Central General Post Office View to Admiralty by ricxx, on Flickr
> 
> Hong Kong activists are making a last-ditch attempt to persuade the government to spare the General Post Office building from the wrecking ball, arguing demolition would erase an iconic landmark from the Central harbourfront.
> 
> The 42-year-old structure, which houses the headquarters of Hongkong Post, is set to be bulldozed to make way for new office buildings and a mall as part of a transformation of the city’s prime waterfront space.
> 
> Most of its contents will be relocated to a new eight-storey tower in Kowloon Bay, across Victoria Harbour, which will cost taxpayers HK$1.6 billion (US$204 million).
> 
> But proponents of conservation believe the move would lay to waste a perfectly functional and intact piece of heritage.
> 
> “Demolishing it is not necessary,” said Roy Tam Hoi-pong of the activist group Green Sense.
> 
> “Not only would doing so be unreasonable, it would also produce a large amount of construction waste.”
> 
> The five-storey building was erected in 1976 to replace Hongkong Post’s previous Edwardian-era headquarters at the junction of Des Voeux Road Central and Pedder Street.
> 
> According to rough estimates from Green Sense based on the building dimensions, its number of supporting columns, concrete slabs and foundations, tearing the post office down would produce more than 12,000 cubic metres of waste – enough to fill five standard-size swimming pools.
> 
> The redevelopment of the lot – known as Site 3 – is part of a HK$12 billion plan for eight key sites on the Central harbourfront, in the heart of Hong Kong. Upmarket office space, a large pedestrian deck and a mix of hotels and shops are slated. Town planners approved the outline for the site in September 2016.


----------



## hkskyline

*Citizens relive memories by visiting Central Market *
August 23, 2021
The Standard _Excerpt_

Citizens rushed into the 82-year-old Central Market as it soft opened this afternoon after three years of revitalization work.

A 76-year-old woman who used to buy food in the market said it used to be in very poor condition and that she was very happy to see it reopen with a nicer look.

Another citizen who lives in the New Territories said he used to pass by the market from time to time. He added that he decided to visit today, knowing the historical building has been conserved. 

The revitalized Central Market is no longer a traditional market, but a multipurpose building that houses not only restaurants and retailers, but also exhibitions, performances, open spaces and a special area for startups.

The market retains its facade facing Jubilee Street and Queen Victoria Street, as well as 13 old market stalls that once sold poultry, seafood and vegetables. 

More : Citizens relive memories by visiting Central Market


----------



## hkskyline

* New Central Market disappoints conservationist *
Aug 24, 2021
RTHK _Excerpt_

A conservationist said on Tuesday that the government could have done a better job at revitalising the historic Central Market to preserve more of its unique structures and make the complex more down-to-earth.

Katty Law, convenor of the Central and Western Concern Group, said she visited the Grade III historic building when it reopened on Monday after a HK$500 million makeover and found that it was a bit too different from its original state.

Law noted metal railings were installed at the iconic grand stairs to meet safety requirements, but said it had undermined the uniqueness of the structure.

“For special structures in historic buildings, like the grand stairs, the government should consider exemptions in law. Because it’s a bit of a pity to use some metal railings to obstruct such a special staircase,” she said on an RTHK programme.

Law also noted that there had been about 200 stalls inside the market, and only about a dozen were kept even though she had hoped to see more of them being preserved.

More : New Central Market disappoints conservationist - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr

Central Market Regeneration 2021 | 1939 Bauhaus Style, Central District, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Market by Edmond Chau, on Flickr

Central Market by Edmond Chau, on Flickr

Central Market by Edmond Chau, on Flickr

Central Market 中環街市 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr

Central Market by Edmond Chau, on Flickr 

Central Market 中環街市 by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr

Central Market by Dennis Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Asia’s heritage buildings get multimillion dollar makeovers as investors see gold and dazzle in history and culture *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2021

Conservation of heritage buildings is gaining traction in Asia, as more investors and companies are piling in and devoting resources to preserve an increasing number of historical sites, either by giving them a new lease of life or repurposing them as part of a bigger property development project.

Hong Kong’s Tai Kwun, formerly a police station, magistrate’s court and a prison compound during the British colonial era, has been turned into an arts and retail hub with hip retail stores, cafes and restaurants.

Reopened to the public in 2018 after a US$485 million restoration over eight years, the 13,600 square metre (146,400 square feet) compound between Hollywood Road and Chancery Lane hosts restaurants, local ceramics brand Loveramics and Yuen’s Tailor, which used to make ceremonial uniforms for the city’s police.

More : Asia’s old becomes hip as heritage buildings get multimillion makeovers


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir *
> RTHK _Excerpt_
> Dec 29, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ming Pao_
> 
> The government has concluded that a century-old underground reservoir in Sham Shui Po that was to be demolished should instead be preserved – a day after a public pressure campaign prompted the authorities to suspend work at the site.
> 
> The Antiquities and Monuments Office (AMO) is launching a study to ascertain the conservation value of the structure, and development secretary Michael Wong said the administration will wait for an assessment before deciding how to proceed.
> 
> “We believe the site should be preserved, it should not be further demolished,” Wong said.
> 
> “What has been demolished should be restored, and then we should find a purpose which not only reflects the historic value of the site, but should also be able to further the enjoyment of the people of Sham Shui Po and of Hong Kong,” he added.
> 
> Parts of the service reservoir on Bishop Hill were already taken down by the time authorities halted the demolition work, exposing a picturesque brick interior featuring Romanesque arches.
> 
> More : Govt to preserve historic underground reservoir - RTHK


*Bishop Hill Reservoir to open to public mid-December*
Nov 25, 2021
The Standard _Excerpt_

Citizens can expect to visit the Bishop Hill Reservoir in mid-December, as the Water Supplies Department finishes reinforcement works on site. 

The century-old reservoir, located in Shek Kip Mei, was earlier listed as a grade one historical building by the Antiquities Advisory Board. 

The department said guided tours will be provided starting mid-December to June next year, with a quota of around 1,000 places available each month. Online reservation for the tours will open on December 1.

More : Bishop Hill Reservoir to open to public mid-December


----------



## hkskyline

* Guided tours to Bishop Hill Reservoir fully booked till March*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 1, 2021

Guided tours to the Bishop Hill Reservoir - a century-old reservoir in Shek Kip Mei, have been fully booked until March. 

The Water Supplies Department earlier announced that the Grade One historical building will be opened to the public on December 15, providing guided tours seven days a week until June, except on public holidays. 

The guided tours were opened for bookings at 9am Wednesday. In less than an hour, all individual applicant slots available until February 28 were fully booked, with only group applicant slots left. 

More : Guided tours to Bishop Hill Reservoir fully booked till March


----------



## hkskyline

Dec 3, 2021
The Standard _Excerpt_
*Bell back with a bang for TST landmark's centenary*

The Hong Kong Clock Tower in Tsim Sha Tsui is poised to ring the bell again after 71 years.

To celebrate the centenary of the bell, the Leisure and Cultural Services Department will arrange to have it chime again at 6pm next Thursday.

The ceremony will be livestreamed on the "Centenary of the Bell" Facebook page - which was created by the department in celebration of the bell's 100th anniversary - and the "LCSD Plusss" Facebook page.

More : Bell back with a bang for TST landmark's centenary


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> * "Discover the State Theatre in All of Us”, reliving the 50s and 60s *
> The Standard _Excerpt_
> Apr 1, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 68-year-old State Theatre, located on 277-291 King’s Road in North Point, will once again welcome guests to an immersive event “Discover the State Theatre in All of Us,” to play a part in the history of the Grade I historic building back in the days.
> 
> New World Development earlier announced a meticulous conservation project to restore the Grade I historic site, after consolidating ownership of the 68-year-old State Theatre.
> 
> Before launching a complete architectural conservation of the theatre in May, Culture for Tomorrow, a non-profit organization under the New World Group, has staged an immersive event for visitors to take part in and explore the exclusive story of one of the city’s iconic theatres.
> 
> Adrian Cheng, CEO of New World Development and the founder of Culture for Tomorrow, said he hopes members of the public will experience firsthand the glorious past of the State Theatre through this immersive event.
> 
> “With our conservation project, the State Theatre will return once again as a culture and arts landmark with more riveting stories to tell. The theatre’s history may have faded through time, but its story is far from over,” said Cheng.
> 
> More : "Discover the State Theatre in All of Us”, reliving the 50s and 60s


*Hong Kong construction worker killed by falling concrete slab at site of State Theatre Building renovation project *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 
Dec 6, 2021

A Hong Kong construction worker was killed on Monday, a day before his 35th birthday, when a concrete slab fell on him at the site of a high-profile renovation and development project.

The man was standing on scaffolding about four metres above the ground carrying out demolition work at the historic State Theatre Building when he was struck by the falling concrete at about 8.45am, according to police.

Emergency personnel were immediately called to the scene on Tin Chong Street in North Point. 

“A piece of concrete fell down and hit him. He was hit in the head and he was unconscious when taken to hospital,” a police spokesman said. The debris was about 50cm by 50cm in size.

More : Hong Kong construction worker killed by falling debris at renovation site


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> Dec 3, 2021
> The Standard _Excerpt_
> *Bell back with a bang for TST landmark's centenary*
> 
> The Hong Kong Clock Tower in Tsim Sha Tsui is poised to ring the bell again after 71 years.
> 
> To celebrate the centenary of the bell, the Leisure and Cultural Services Department will arrange to have it chime again at 6pm next Thursday.
> 
> The ceremony will be livestreamed on the "Centenary of the Bell" Facebook page - which was created by the department in celebration of the bell's 100th anniversary - and the "LCSD Plusss" Facebook page.
> 
> More : Bell back with a bang for TST landmark's centenary


----------



## hkskyline

* Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower celebrates centenary of its Bell *
Government Press Release _Excerpt_
Dec 9, 2021

To celebrate the centenary of the chiming of the Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower Bell, the Leisure and Cultural Services Department (LCSD) today (December 9) held the Chiming Ceremony to Commemorate the Centenary of the Former Kowloon-Canton Railway Clock Tower Bell at the Viewing Deck of the Hong Kong Cultural Centre (HKCC) Piazza. The Secretary for Home Affairs, Mr Caspar Tsui; the Chairman of the Antiquities Advisory Board, Mr Douglas So; and the Director of Leisure and Cultural Services, Mr Vincent Liu, officiated at the ceremony. On this memorable date, the sound of the Clock Tower Bell was brought back at 6pm to report the time today.

Addressing the ceremony, Mr Tsui expressed his gratitude to the expert advisors and departments for bringing back the sound of the Clock Tower Bell chime after 70 years. He said that the former Kowloon-Canton Railway Kowloon Terminus was located at the present site of the HKCC. The former Kowloon Terminus was the southernmost railway station of China which served as a gateway between the Mainland and Hong Kong. The Clock Tower of the Terminus has witnessed the advancement of Hong Kong and holds the fond memories and close bonds among people in the Mainland and Hong Kong.

The former Kowloon-Canton Railway Clock Tower, known as the Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower, is one of the key landmarks of Hong Kong. The sound of the Bell is brought back again to report the time. This is not only a precious memory of an older generation, but also a wonderful recollection of the new generations. The loud and bright sound of the Bell will give a new impetus to society and add vibrant colour to the Clock Tower and the Victoria Harbour Promenade. The Bell's chime will be brought back and report the time via a digital bell system synchronised with the web clock of the Hong Kong Observatory, sounding hourly every day between 8am and midnight.

More : Tsim Sha Tsui Clock Tower celebrates centenary of its Bell (with photos)


----------



## hkskyline

*Bishop Hill Reservoir*

IMG_4633 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_4637nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img716094nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img716090nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img716073nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_4600nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_4566nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_4607nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

IMG_4581nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The *Fanling Magistracy* has been revitalized and is now used by the Hong Kong Federation of Youth Groups. It was built in 1960 and opened in 1961 to manage local cases as they previously had to go to Ping Shan and Tai Po for minor cases and Kowloon for more serious charges. Back then, disputes were often settled by the elders within the villages, hence having courts in the area were deemed not necessary.














































More photos on my website : Hong Kong Photo Gallery - Fanling


----------

